# Nuova fase - TGV



## LDS (27 Settembre 2014)

ho deciso di cambiare thread.

il primo che ho aperto era dettato dalla paura tremenda di restare da solo dopo che la mia relazione in cui credevo è precipitata nel baratro, dalla ricerca della vendetta ridicola nei confronti di una terza persona che poco aveva a che fare con i miei problemi.

il secondo invece un delirio continuo, idiozie su idiozie scritte per giustificare al mio cervello non so bene cosa.

Pomeriggio porterò Laure a casa sua perché la nostra relazione è del tutto finita, io non voglio vivere con una persona che per quanto abbia amato tantissimo e probabilmente ami ancora non mi dia alcuna garanzia.
Se avrà bisogno di me, sarò la ad aiutarla, ma non ci sarà niente altro.

Ho 3 giorni di riposo, oggi, domani e lunedì prima di riprendere una settimana da urlo e questa sera uscirò con Elena e i suoi amici.
Non so se ci frequenteremo oppure no, gli piaccio di sicuro, a me piace non poco...perciò potrebbe anche essere che mi lasci andare ad una relazione fisica ammesso e non concesso che riesca a farlo.

Ad ogni modo, le mie priorità al momento sono altre.

Il mio tempo a Londra sta per scadere, non sono sicuro di voler restare, vedremo. 
Andrò a Bordeaux fra 2 settimane per un incontro molto importante in cui potrei cambiare posto di lavoro. 
Dove sono ora mi hanno proposto di restare, ma io vorrei cambiare, ho troppi sogni e desideri....

La nuova fase oggi la chiamo: TGV perché ho intenzione di andare dritto per la mia strada come un treno ad alta velocità senza fermarmi.
sarà dura, mi costerà altri sacrifici, passerò dell'altro tempo ad annullarmi completamente, a non avere una vita sociale per raggiungere i miei obiettivi.
So che un giorno molto prossimo i miei sacrifici verranno ripagati.


----------



## animalibera (27 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ho deciso di cambiare thread.
> 
> il primo che ho aperto era dettato dalla paura tremenda di restare da solo dopo che la mia relazione in cui credevo è precipitata nel baratro, dalla ricerca della vendetta ridicola nei confronti di una terza persona che poco aveva a che fare con i miei problemi.
> 
> ...



Sei giovane e determinato ce la farai, spesso voltare pagina o meglio cambiare libro è di grande aiuto. Mi pare tu abbia le idee piuttosto chiare. Ti faccio tantissimi auguri,


----------



## disincantata (27 Settembre 2014)

L'importante è che il treno ad alta velocità abbia i freni.:up::up:


----------



## LDS (27 Settembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> L'importante è che il treno ad alta velocità abbia i freni.:up::up:


sono un pelo in pensiero per il lavoro perché non so bene cosa fare, se restare, partire, rientrare in francia, provare l'avventura ad HK, ho tante idee, ma saranno due mesi in cui il mio futuro potrebbe veramente dipendere dai dettagli.

la sola cosa che vorrei è il non dover scegliere in funzione di una donna.


----------



## animalibera (27 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> sono un pelo in pensiero per il lavoro perché non so bene cosa fare, se restare, partire, rientrare in francia, provare l'avventura ad HK, ho tante idee, ma saranno due mesi in cui il mio futuro potrebbe veramente dipendere dai dettagli.
> 
> la sola cosa che vorrei è il non dover scegliere in funzione di una donna.



Goditi la varietà delle possibilità che hai mi pare già moltissimo


----------



## zadig (27 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ho deciso di cambiare thread.
> 
> il primo che ho aperto era dettato dalla paura tremenda di restare da solo dopo che la mia relazione in cui credevo è precipitata nel baratro, dalla ricerca della vendetta ridicola nei confronti di una terza persona che poco aveva a che fare con i miei problemi.
> 
> ...


prima di decidere pensaci bene, e pensa al trasloco: decine e decine di bottiglie pregiate di vini e liquori, vestiti e camicie firmate...  
L'Iphone no, lo terrai in tasca.



A parte questo: ogni cambiamento è un salto nel vuoto... e "chi lascia la strada vecchia per la nuova, sa quel che lascia, non sa quel che trova"


----------



## LDS (27 Settembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> prima di decidere pensaci bene, e pensa al trasloco: decine e decine di bottiglie pregiate di vini e liquori, vestiti e camicie firmate...
> L'Iphone no, lo terrai in tasca.
> 
> 
> ...



o no, non c'è pericolo per quello. mi mando tutto a casa in italia dove ho le mie eurocave.

di salti nel vuoto nella mia vita ne ho già fatti un paio e sono sempre riuscito a risalire.


----------



## zadig (27 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> o no, non c'è pericolo per quello. mi mando tutto a casa in italia dove ho le mie eurocave.
> 
> di salti nel vuoto nella mia vita ne ho già fatti un paio e sono sempre riuscito a risalire.


mi raccomando, spediscili con la scorta armata!

NB: mica ho detto di non fare salti nel vuoto o che te lo sconsiglio, sia chiaro.


----------



## LDS (27 Settembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> mi raccomando, spediscili con la scorta armata!
> 
> NB: mica ho detto di non fare salti nel vuoto o che te lo sconsiglio, sia chiaro.



le spedizioni sono assicurate 


i salti nel vuoto attendo a farli, mi piacerebbe anche avere un briciolo di stabilità, ma c'è tempo per quello.
il 14 ottobre ne saprò di più


----------



## aristocat (27 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> la sola cosa che vorrei è il non dover scegliere in funzione di una donna.


Quello mai, possibilmente. Parlo per me al femminile... le mie scelte di lavoro saranno in funzione di me stessa.
Per amore non potrei restare sempre a Bologna, ho già in programma di andarmene a tempo debito, chi c'è c'è :carneval:.

ari


----------



## LDS (27 Settembre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> Quello mai, possibilmente. Parlo per me al femminile... le mie scelte di lavoro saranno in funzione di me stessa.
> Per amore non potrei restare sempre a Bologna, ho già in programma di andarmene a tempo debito, chi c'è c'è :carneval:.
> 
> ari


Io l'ho già fatto. Volevo restare a Parigi ma Laure voleva andarsene della Francia e ci siamo accasati a Londra. Non vorrei mai avere la voglia di partire e rimanere a Londra per colpa di un'altra.
la testa mi prende velocemente a me.


----------



## spleen (27 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Io l'ho già fatto. Volevo restare a Parigi ma Laure voleva andarsene della Francia e ci siamo accasati a Londra. Non vorrei mai avere la voglia di partire e rimanere a Londra per colpa di un'altra.
> la testa mi prende velocemente a me.


Più che TGV
Trans Europe Express...


----------



## aristocat (27 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Io l'ho già fatto. Volevo restare a Parigi ma Laure voleva andarsene della Francia e ci siamo accasati a Londra. Non vorrei mai avere la voglia di partire e rimanere a Londra per colpa di un'altra.
> la testa mi prende velocemente a me.


Ma sai, cambiare città volendolo entrambi, ci sta! 
Rimanere dove sono o spostarmi in un luogo che non mi piace solo per "lui", è un compromesso inaccettabile per  come sono fatta, mi conosco.
Allo stesso modo non sono capace di impuntarmi e dire - che so - "seguimi a Bruxelles" se so che lui non lo desidera.

Parlando di te, penso che ti convenga andare dove puoi trovare le chances di lavoro più allettanti e i professionisti da cui puoi imparare di più, soprattutto. Se a Bordeaux o Hong Kong, vedi tu. 
Se senti che Londra oggi non può offrirti il meglio, ti conviene assolutamente guardarti intorno.

ari


----------



## LDS (28 Settembre 2014)

Una serata di merda, la ricorderò come una delle peggiori possibili.  Ho chiamato gli amici, aspetto che finiscano di lavorare.
vi racconterò con calma.


----------



## LDS (28 Settembre 2014)

allora veniamo a noi.

ieri sera arrivo 5 minuti prima e mi tocca aspettare mezz'ora, vabbè passi.
diciamo che non comincia nei migliori dei modi.

siamo andati a bere qualcosa insieme poi siamo andati in un locale dove sarebbero arrivati anche i suoi amici.
sono circa le 9:30, si presenta un tal Valentine, un tizio estone che scoprirò essere uno dei tre con cui divide l'appartamento. Lui è completamente innamorato perso per lei, una cosa allucinante. ( me l'aveva detto fra il resto che a casa sua uno si era perso per lei ). Dopo di che arrivano 2 coppie.
Mangiamo qualcosa veloce, beviamo una bottiglia di vino e poi decidiamo di andare a ballare non lontano da piccadilly circus.
Arriviamo là verso le 10:30. 
che succede? che le due coppie di amici se ne vanno perché devono andare e noi restiamo in 3. Elena, Valentine e il sottoscritto.
Lei povera si è intristita come non mai, è il suo compleanno e nessuno dei suoi amici si ferma a divertirsi con lei, la trovo una cosa abbastanza squallida, ma vabbè....
La situazione degenera perché a me Elena piace e si vede, io le piaccio e si vede a sua volta e c'è sto tizio che sta morendo di gelosia che mi guarda come se mi volesse uccidere.
Le avanzo di andarcene da un'altra parte, di salutare il suo amico che è là seduto come un cretino mentre noi balliamo, non si capisce a fare cosa. Lei mi guarda titubante, poi guarda il suo amico e mi dice, mi sento in colpa, perché lui sta soffrendo, e non voglio farlo star male.
Allorchè le dico, ma ascolta, è il tuo cazzo di compleanno, è sabato sera, cosa vuoi fare, divertirti o compatirti. E lui che cazzo ha nel cervello, siamo venuti qua per ballare e se ne sta seduto con un bicchiere di vino rosso come un deficiente da solo?
Leggera discussione ridicola e mi dice che lui non vuole ballare se ci sono io perché non è capace, si vergogna e non vuole fare figure di merda. 
Vabbè a questo punto mi salta il nervo, avrà 30 anni sto tizio, un uomo completamente senza palle.
Le dico, ascolta, fai come vuoi, torna a casa, vai a dormire, resta, non mi interessa. 
Non ho mai avuto problemi a trovarmi la compagnia, vado a mostrare a Valentine cosa si deve fare per trovarsi qualcuno quando si è in un posto dove ballare.
Lei mi guarda come un fesso e mi dice: ma non vuoi stare con me, vuoi un'altra?
Allorché, la guardo e le dico: ma mi prendi per il culo? Ma se ti ho chiesto di andarcene per stare insieme a te. Abbiamo la zavorra là, o ti liberi della zavorra o cosa vuoi che ti dica...
Il compleanno è il tuo.
Morale dopo una decina di minuti se ne sono andati perché l'altro poverino voleva tornare a casa....

E non finisce qua.

Dopo una mezz'ora le invio un messaggio dicendole che sono dispiaciuto che io avevo altri programmi per il suo compleanno e che sono sicuro che le sue aspettative erano differenti e che domani ( oggi ) se avesse voluto avrei potuto occuparmi della sua festa che sicuramente sarebbe stata più interessante.
mi risponde di non preoccuparmi delle sue aspettative e mi ringrazia di essere venuto e che per oggi ha altre cose da fare.
le rispondo che può chiamarmi se vuole e mi posso unire e che continuo a pensare a lei e magari sbaglio a dirglielo.

la risposta è di quelle che non dimenticherò.

si è sbagliato che pensi a me, ci ho pensato molto e non saremo mai più che amici, perciò se i sentimenti che provi ti motivano sentiti libero di provarli, se invece ti frustrano fermati subito perché non c'è niente in cambio.

mi sono preso 5 minuti perché, onestamente, non so da dove siano uscite queste parole e le ho risposto.
ascolta, non so se con tutti i tuoi amici hai la complicità che abbiamo avuto insieme, se è normale per te, perché per me non lo è.
fai come ti pare, io non ti cerco più.
se ti sbagli mi cercherai, se mi sbaglio io questo è l'ultimo messaggio che ti scrivo.


cosa le sia passato per la testa non lo so.
la ho vista veramente in difficoltà ieri a gestire la situazione, onestamente non credo ad una parola di quello che mi ha detto, ma di certo se vuole rivedermi sarà lei a farsi avanti.
e che gestisca la situazione con l'uomo di legno valentine perché ieri è stato imbarazzante.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Settembre 2014)

Perché queste caste dive mi deludono sempre?


----------



## zadig (28 Settembre 2014)

LSD... mi duole dirti che, secondo me, che lei sia pazza di te è una tua illusione ed un tuo desiderio.
Inutile che cerchi di convincerti del contrario.


----------



## LDS (28 Settembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> LSD... mi duole dirti che, secondo me, che lei sia pazza di te è una tua illusione ed un tuo desiderio.
> Inutile che cerchi di convincerti del contrario.


ma io non penso proprio niente.
ci ha provato almeno 3 volte, una volta spudoratamente mettendomi le mani nei pantaloni.

io non mi convinco proprio di niente.


----------



## LDS (28 Settembre 2014)

poi io non ho mai parlato di " sentimenti ", non so come le sia uscita la parola sentimenti.

secondo me è il suo modo di farmela pagare quando le ho detto di no....
ci starebbe anche.


----------



## ivo (28 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> poi io non ho mai parlato di " sentimenti ", non so come le sia uscita la parola sentimenti.
> 
> secondo me è il suo modo di farmela pagare quando le ho detto di no....
> ci starebbe anche.


Minchia che brutta storia . Posso chiamarti L s d ?


----------



## LDS (28 Settembre 2014)

ivo ha detto:


> Minchia che brutta storia . Posso chiamarti L s d ?


no, LDS sta per Libertà_di_scelta....lunga storia.


----------



## LDS (28 Settembre 2014)

cazzo, le scrivo o non le scrivo...
ho una voglia di scriverle.


----------



## Lucrezia (29 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> allora veniamo a noi.
> 
> ieri sera arrivo 5 minuti prima e mi tocca aspettare mezz'ora, vabbè passi.
> diciamo che non comincia nei migliori dei modi.
> ...



Mmm be'. Non ho seguito i trascorsi con questa Elena, ma su questo particolare evento mi sento di poter dire che si sia offesa. Evidentemente vuole bene a questo tizio estone, con cui peraltro vive - quindi la situazione è un po' delicata - e si aspettava un po' di comprensione della situazione da parte tua, mentre si sarà sentita presa fra i due fuochi, in cui nessuno dei due le è stato d'aiuto. Che poi oh, mica sto dicendo che avresti dovuto agire diversamente, sto facendo solo delle ipotesi. Poi il fatto che tu le abbia detto che saresti andato a cercarti un'altra, certamente non ha aiutato. Certo che poi ha fatto la sostenuta. Cerca di vedere la cosa nella sua ottica: tu prima l'hai respinta, poi forse c'hai ripensato, poi in qualche modo l'hai respinta di nuovo. L'unica cosa che poteva fare era dirti che non è interessata e salvarsi da dolori e crolli di dignità futuri.


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Mmm be'. Non ho seguito i trascorsi con questa Elena, ma su questo particolare evento mi sento di poter dire che si sia offesa. Evidentemente vuole bene a questo tizio estone, con cui peraltro vive - quindi la situazione è un po' delicata - e si aspettava un po' di comprensione della situazione da parte tua, mentre si sarà sentita presa fra i due fuochi, in cui nessuno dei due le è stato d'aiuto. Che poi oh, mica sto dicendo che avresti dovuto agire diversamente, sto facendo solo delle ipotesi. Poi il fatto che tu le abbia detto che saresti andato a cercarti un'altra, certamente non ha aiutato. Certo che poi ha fatto la sostenuta. Cerca di vedere la cosa nella sua ottica: tu prima l'hai respinta, poi forse c'hai ripensato, poi in qualche modo l'hai respinta di nuovo. L'unica cosa che poteva fare era dirti che non è interessata e salvarsi da dolori e crolli di dignità futuri.


si lo so, ma sto tizio estone non conta una ceppa.
voglio dire, ne avevamo già parlato, mi ha detto che c'è uno che le fa il filo spudoratamente, ma non è interessata.
onestamente quando l'ho visto ho capito subito che non è un problema o una minaccia.
è un uomo senza palle. non so, si vedono a pelle le cose.

può essere che si stia vendicando e mi voglia far crogiolare un po', oppure veramente non è interessata e mi ha sfanculato, può essere che mi sia inventato tutto....

ma non so, l'ultima volta che l'ho accompagnata a casa in metro non tantissimo tempo fa, mi sono appisolato sulla sua spalla e mi ha fatto un sacco di carezze tenerissime per 30 minuti, mi ha dato un sacco di baci sulla fronte, mi ha massaggiato i capelli.
voglio dire, che cazzo sono tutte ste smancerie se mi devi sfanculare.

io sono stato uno stronzo perché le ho detto di no due volte, ieri mi ha fatto incazzare come una bestia, ma da dove se ne sia uscita con io penso ai sentimenti e lei se ne fotte di me non so.


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Di chi parli adesso?
> La tua ex o Elena?


Elena.
Laure è sepolta e non ho nemmeno il pensiero di scriverle.


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ma dai, è una matta.


ma mi piace un sacco....

ci saremmo dovuti vedere domani, ma non le ho scritto niente, come le avevo promesso e lei non si è fatta sentire.
domani non lavoriamo tutti e due.

credo che cederò come un deficiente domani e le chiederò di venire da me.....
farò una figura di merda, mi umilierò e mi dirà di no e la prenderò nel culo ancora...lo so.


----------



## Vincent Vega (29 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> allora veniamo a noi.
> 
> ieri sera arrivo 5 minuti prima e mi tocca aspettare mezz'ora, vabbè passi.
> diciamo che non comincia nei migliori dei modi.
> ...


LDS...lo so che a tratti mi odi...io invece ti voglio bene, e sai perchè? perchè sei uguale a me a 17 anni........

1) non riuscirei a ritrovare il post in cui ti dissi "la figa non si lascia mai scappare" (era quello in cui tu ponevi ad una strafiga arrapata il seguente aut-aut: o 2 ore di musica, vini e massaggio, o non ti dò il mattarello"). Prima chance.
2) la seconda chance persa è quando potevi fartela con Laure incidentata...ma - appena 10 gg fa - dicevi che la francese era la tua vita...

Ora sei out. E ti dico perchè (ma non mi ascolterai, come - atteggiamento rispettabile, per carità: le Cassandre non sono mai apprezzate - già successo in passato).
A) Elena, come tutte le fighe extra-beauty (e salvo rare eccezioni, che serbo nel cuore..ma rare, rarissime...), è egocentrica e un tantino psicotica. Lei fa, e lei disfa. E, soprattutto, attribuisce a te visioni oniriche "Iooooo??? ma guarda che al massimo - e dico proprio al massimo - potremmo essere amici....". 
B)Mentre parlava con te, aveva il ragazzo estone che viveva da lei......non solo è anormale, ma anche pericoloso.
C) questo Valentine....ma secondo te è talmente coglione, a 30 anni, da fare l'innamorato silente? Caro LDS...QUESTO VALENTINE SE L'E' FATTA....O COMUNQUE LEI HA FATTO CON LUI LO STESSO GIOCHINO CHE HA FATTO CON TE..Lui ci è rimasto secco (cosa che sta succedendo anche a te) e l'ego della figa psicotica emerge ipertrofico..
D) questa tra un mese se ne và......secondo me un setto nasale spaccato (perchè tra l'ex ragazzo estone, e questo Valentine, e chissà quale altra vittima della Circe del Baltico, qualcuno ti mena...) non vale davvero la pena.....

Ma, per giudicare la persona, valuta bene il punto C....senti a sto fesso....


----------



## Vincent Vega (29 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> cazzo, le scrivo o non le scrivo...
> ho una voglia di scriverle.





Principessa ha detto:


> Di chi parli adesso?
> La tua ex o Elena?


LDS...ma ti rendi conto che hai scritto la stessa cosa di Laure almeno 7 volte? e non mille anni fa...
Ha ragione Principessa a non capirci nulla...
A sto punto aspettiamo l'ingresso della "terza donna"..che so..un amore d'infanzia emigrato in Australia e che - guarda caso - oramai vinifica uno Chardonnay eccellente....


----------



## zanna (29 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ma dai, è una matta.


Lo pensi davvero? Perchè io temo che abbiamo a che fare con un peter pann ... dire cosa e fare altra ... nell'estrema confusione che alberga nella testa non riesce quasi a discernere la realtà dalla fantasia ... e non credo che sia solo per i succosi coctail ... lo leggo e pare leggere a volte due diversi LDS in eterno conflitto ... solo che mi pare vinca sempre quello più incasinato ... e il problema sono sempre gli altri o le altre ... mah


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Appunto, allora non lo fare!
> 
> Dici di essere un ragazzo deciso, che vai avanti con un TGV e poi ti perdi per un pelo di figa...
> 
> Dimostralo che hai le palle!



non ce le ho evidentemente. le ho lasciate nel cassetto.


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> LDS...lo so che a tratti mi odi...io invece ti voglio bene, e sai perchè? perchè sei uguale a me a 17 anni........
> 
> 1) non riuscirei a ritrovare il post in cui ti dissi "la figa non si lascia mai scappare" (era quello in cui tu ponevi ad una strafiga arrapata il seguente aut-aut: o 2 ore di musica, vini e massaggio, o non ti dò il mattarello"). Prima chance.
> 2) la seconda chance persa è quando potevi fartela con Laure incidentata...ma - appena 10 gg fa - dicevi che la francese era la tua vita...
> ...



comprendo.

mi sento un deficiente ad averle detto di no due volte.
ma obiettivamente la seconda volta sarebbe stata da essere di merda.
appena uscita dall'ospedale la mia ex ragazza a casa, morta praticamente era infattibile.


ad ogni modo il buon Valentine onestamente non mi da nessuna preoccupazione, avreste dovuto vederlo.
uno spettacolo imbarazzante, poi è pure brutto.

ad ogni modo le ho mandato un messaggio perché ho ceduto e mi ha appena risposto.
drin....non ho ancora guardato cosa mi ha scritto perché come un deficiente sto valutando come reagire ad un rifiuto.

visto che mi ha detto che non saremo mai oltre che amici ( cosa che mi hanno già detto almeno altre 5 donne che mi sono portato a letto e con le quali ho avuto relazioni durature per anche più di un anno, vedi Laure ) le ho proposto una corsa amichevole insieme....

vabbè, leggo cosa mi ha scritto.
tanto sarà un no.


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

mi ha scritto che è sta facendo un internship e che credeva le avessi detto che non l'avrei disturbata aggiungendoci un sorriso....

pianifichiamo una risposta intelligente.


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

perchè mi sento uguale identico a quando avevo 16 anni e non sapevo come gestire l'infatuazione con una che avevo conosciuto ad un corso di scacchi?

ma sono proprio un deficiente.


----------



## Vincent Vega (29 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> perchè mi sento uguale identico a quando avevo 16 anni e non sapevo come gestire l'infatuazione con una che avevo conosciuto ad un corso di scacchi?
> 
> ma sono proprio un deficiente.


non sarò complice di questo scempio. 
Ricordati quello che ti ho scritto. Mi devi un brindisi.......


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> non sarò complice di questo scempio.
> Ricordati quello che ti ho scritto. Mi devi un brindisi.......



pam, risposta partita!

le ho detto: sapendo che sei una grande amante dei cioccolatini e pasticcini mi preoccupo della tua linea, correre in due è più divertente e ci sono più stimoli a farlo....non fare troppe elucubrazioni. ti aspetto quando hai finito....
per il tuo compleanno ti ho comprato della cioccolata particolare che ti sta ancora aspettando.


la bottiglia a casa che ti aspetta ce l'ho vega, quando vuoi


----------



## Dalida (29 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> mi ha scritto che è sta facendo un internship e che credeva le avessi detto che non l'avrei disturbata aggiungendoci un sorriso....
> 
> pianifichiamo una risposta intelligente.



l'unica risposta intelligente è nessuna risposta poiché, nemmeno troppo sottilmente, secondo me ti sta mandando a cagare. :singleeye:


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> l'unica risposta intelligente è nessuna risposta poiché, nemmeno troppo sottilmente, secondo me ti sta mandando a cagare. :singleeye:


se avessi rinunciato ai vari no che mi sono stati fatti non avrei mai avuto una relazione con nessuno praticamente.

quasi tutte le relazioni che ho avuto sono nate con un interesse reciproco che per me era evidente e al mio avanzamento le risposte sono state le seguenti:

1) ma sei fuori di testa, si mi piace trascorrere del tempo insieme a te a volte, ma siamo solo amici ed onestamente mai mi sognerei anche solo di guardarti in modo differente - andati a letto la settimana dopo, relazione di 5 mesi.

2) ma ti sei visto, con te, nemmeno se fossi l'ultimo sulla faccia della terra. - andato a letto la sera stessa

3) la mia preferita tuttavia fu Laure, stavamo seduti ad un bar a parigi, eravamo in 8, continuava a guardarmi e le dico spudoratamente davanti a tutti, che se vuole possiamo anche andarcene insieme.
Rossa come un peperone mi ha mandato, giustamente, a fare in culo. Non mi ha cagato per una settimana, mi ha sfanculato nei peggiori modi possibili, e quando una delle ultime sere le ho detto: ascolta, la finisci con questo teatro del cazzo che stai facendo? cosa vuoi dimostrare? io rientro in italia per una settimana e poi vado a bordeaux. Ti aspetto a Fiumicino dopodomani.
Lei mi guardò come mai aveva fatto, ci salutammo. mi inviò un messaggio dicendomi, sarò a roma alle 15:45, se non ci sei ti verrò a cercare per ucciderti.
Così cominciò la nostra relazione.....


sono abituato ad essere sfanculato all'inizio....di certo non mi abbatto.


----------



## Nicka (29 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> sono abituato ad essere sfanculato all'inizio....di certo non mi abbatto.


Il problema è che continui ad essere sfanculato anche dopo poco...


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Il problema è che continui ad essere sfanculato anche dopo poco...



e vabbè, sono stato sfortunato, ma non rimpiango nemmeno un momento di quelli che ho passato con Laure. Se non l'avessi conosciuta non sarei qua oggi e non saprei tutto quello che so.


prima o poi la troverò una donna che non mi sfancula.


----------



## Dalida (29 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> se avessi rinunciato ai vari no che mi sono stati fatti non avrei mai avuto una relazione con nessuno praticamente.
> 
> quasi tutte le relazioni che ho avuto sono nate con un interesse reciproco che per me era evidente e al mio avanzamento le risposte sono state le seguenti:
> 
> ...


ok, allora se vuoi insistere che la forza sia con te!
io non avrei pazienza, soprattutto dopo una storia finita da poco.


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> ok, allora se vuoi insistere che la forza sia con te!
> io non avrei pazienza, soprattutto dopo una storia finita da poco.


io invece ho pazienza perché non posso credere ad una donna che mi dice che siamo solo amici dopo che mi ha coccolato e baciato in quel modo per mezz'ora.
non ci credo proprio, può dirmelo anche 100 volte, ma non ci credo.

le ho le amiche anche molto intime, da più di quindici anni oramai. Ci sono pure andato a letto con alcune, e mai mi hanno accarezzato in quel modo.

perciò penso che non demorderò così facilmente....

certo se si fa avanti qualcun altro, in quel mentre mi faccio da parte, ma a valentine do la stessa fiducia che ha il marito di lizzi.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> e vabbè, sono stato sfortunato, ma non rimpiango nemmeno un momento di quelli che ho passato con Laure. Se non l'avessi conosciuta non sarei qua oggi e non saprei tutto quello che so.
> 
> 
> prima o poi la troverò una donna che non mi sfancula.



Devi cercare su altri livelli.


----------



## Vincent Vega (29 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Il problema è che continui ad essere sfanculato anche dopo poco...





Dalida ha detto:


> ok, allora se vuoi insistere che la forza sia con te!
> io non avrei pazienza, soprattutto dopo una storia finita da poco.


la domanda che devi farti, Dalida è "a 17 anni ce l'avrei la pazienza?"...:carneval:

fate come me: non siate complici...mi sembra di sentirli gli estoni (fidanzati/coinquini/ammaliati/accompagnatori/pigmalioni...) che soppesano quale arma funge meglio...


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Devi cercare su altri livelli.


mi piacerebbe battere le mani e poter scegliere fra diverse donne, tristemente non è così.
in questa città scopano tutti come dei ricci a parte il sottoscritto evidentemente.

ho dei gusti particolari e non vado con la prima che capita anche se mi piace farlo credere.
oltre al fatto che è meglio andare con i piedi di piombo.


----------



## Dalida (29 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> io invece ho pazienza perché non posso credere ad una donna che mi dice che siamo solo amici dopo che mi ha coccolato e baciato in quel modo per mezz'ora.
> non ci credo proprio, può dirmelo anche 100 volte, ma non ci credo.


ma scusami, lei non era anche fidanzata con uno? a parte valentine che è il coinquilino innamorato, non c'era proprio una sua relazione?


----------



## Nicka (29 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> io invece ho pazienza perché non posso credere ad una donna che mi dice che siamo solo amici dopo che mi ha coccolato e baciato in quel modo per mezz'ora.
> non ci credo proprio, può dirmelo anche 100 volte, ma non ci credo.
> 
> le ho le amiche anche molto intime, da più di quindici anni oramai. Ci sono pure andato a letto con alcune, e mai mi hanno accarezzato in quel modo.
> ...


Sei uscito 2 settimane fa dalla storia che consideravi quella della tua vita. Pianti, strapianti, piagnistei vari...
E ora ammorbi l'esistenza con questa nuova tizia che solo perchè t'ha fatto gli occhioni dolci e le carezzine in testa deve per forza essere innamorata di te e ci devi imbastire una pseudorelazione.

Lds, fatti un regalo. Stai solo!
Ma che è?? Ti sanguina qualcosa se rimani bello e beato solo soletto per qualche tempo per capire per quale stradiamine di motivo hai dipendenza da figa così esagerata?
Io davvero non capisco...


----------



## Dalida (29 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> la domanda che devi farti, Dalida è "a 17 anni ce l'avrei la pazienza?"...:carneval:



neanche a 17 ce l'avevo. quando mi è capitato di ricevere un "no" ho dignitosamente incassato e non mi sono fatta più vedere. seppure non per tattica, questo modo di fare ha anche fatto cambiare idea a qualcuno.


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> la domanda che devi farti, Dalida è "a 17 anni ce l'avrei la pazienza?"...:carneval:
> 
> fate come me: non siate complici...mi sembra di sentirli gli estoni (fidanzati/coinquini/ammaliati/accompagnatori/pigmalioni...) che soppesano quale arma funge meglio...



il fidanzato è partito e non c'è più.
che la donzella abbia la fila è chiaro, quando siamo andati a ballare sabato sera praticamente c'era mezzo locale che ci voleva provare.

ma come si fa a dire di no ad una così, ma sono proprio un frocio.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> mi piacerebbe battere le mani e poter scegliere fra diverse donne, tristemente non è così.
> in questa città scopano tutti come dei ricci a parte il sottoscritto evidentemente.
> 
> ho dei gusti particolari e non vado con la prima che capita anche se mi piace farlo credere.
> oltre al fatto che è meglio andare con i piedi di piombo.



Non ho mai pensato che tu sia uno che va con la prima che capita.
È che fissi i paletti dove non servono.


----------



## Dalida (29 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sei uscito 2 settimane fa dalla storia che consideravi quella della tua vita. Pianti, strapianti, piagnistei vari...
> E ora ammorbi l'esistenza con questa nuova tizia che solo perchè t'ha fatto gli occhioni dolci e le carezzine in testa deve per forza essere innamorata di te e ci devi imbastire una pseudorelazione.
> 
> Lds, fatti un regalo. Stai solo!
> ...


ma lui vuole solo andare a letto con elena, almeno così ho capito io, e preferisce questa sorta di corteggiamento per stare con lei piuttosto che andare con una sconosciuta.


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sei uscito 2 settimane fa dalla storia che consideravi quella della tua vita. Pianti, strapianti, piagnistei vari...
> E ora ammorbi l'esistenza con questa nuova tizia che solo perchè t'ha fatto gli occhioni dolci e le carezzine in testa deve per forza essere innamorata di te e ci devi imbastire una pseudorelazione.
> 
> Lds, fatti un regalo. Stai solo!
> ...



non ho detto che deve essere innamorata di me, mica ci si innamora in 2 giorni.....
per la cronaca è più di un mese che non sono con Laure, siamo rientrati dalle vacanze il 18 agosto e il 21 è esplosa la bomba.
Nello scorso mese ho scopato 1 volta quando sono rientrato in Italia, onestamente mi manca e parecchio e stare da solo mi snerva, non mi va, ho voglia di rientrare a casa e sapere che c'è qualcuno che mi aspetta, qualcuno che mi pensa e qualcuno che vuole farmi felice.

avrò il diritto di volerlo?
no?


----------



## Dalida (29 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> non ho detto che deve essere innamorata di me, mica ci si innamora in 2 giorni.....
> per la cronaca è più di un mese che non sono con Laure, siamo rientrati dalle vacanze il 18 agosto e il 21 è esplosa la bomba.
> Nello scorso mese ho scopato 1 volta quando sono rientrato in Italia, onestamente mi manca e parecchio e stare da solo mi snerva, non mi va, ho voglia di rientrare a casa e sapere che c'è qualcuno che mi aspetta, qualcuno che mi pensa e qualcuno che vuole farmi felice.
> 
> ...


allora non ho capito niente, pensavo volessi solo un'avventura.


----------



## Nicka (29 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> ma lui vuole solo andare a letto con elena, almeno così ho capito io, e preferisce questa sorta di corteggiamento per stare con lei piuttosto che andare con una sconosciuta.


Sarò stramba io eh...però io dopo 2 settimane che mi è finita la relazione che mi stava portando al matrimonio non ho testa per buttarmi su un perfetto sconosciuto, per quanto bello possa essere...
Ma è un limite mio...
Io quello che percepisco è che non sia in grado di stare da solo...e non mi pare una buona base di partenza per qualsiasi tipo di relazione...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sarò stramba io eh...però io dopo 2 settimane che mi è finita la relazione che mi stava portando al matrimonio non ho testa per buttarmi su un perfetto sconosciuto, per quanto bello possa essere...
> Ma è un limite mio...
> Io quello che percepisco è che non sia in grado di stare da solo...e non mi pare una buona base di partenza per qualsiasi tipo di relazione...



Fra l'altro era veramente "la prima che capita"


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> ma lui vuole solo andare a letto con elena, almeno così ho capito io, e preferisce questa sorta di corteggiamento per stare con lei piuttosto che andare con una sconosciuta.


esatto.

è chiaro che ci voglio andare a letto, ma non mi piace una botta e via e chi si è visto si è visto.
altrimenti non sarebbe poi così difficile.

di zoccole a londra è pieno, basta andare in qualsiasi discoteca, pagare 2-3 drink e qualcuna si trova sempre.....

ma non mi interessa, io cerco altro.
mi piace la complicità e c'è bisogno di tempo, attenzioni e coinvolgimento per svilupparla.

anche una relazione solo fisica per me ha bisogno di coinvolgimento emotivo, poi se verrà altro si vedrà.
al momento mi basta avere del tempo....

se la malefica estone mi concede del tempo poi sta a me giocarmi le carte.


----------



## Nicka (29 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> non ho detto che deve essere innamorata di me, mica ci si innamora in 2 giorni.....
> per la cronaca è più di un mese che non sono con Laure, siamo rientrati dalle vacanze il 18 agosto e il 21 è esplosa la bomba.
> Nello scorso mese ho scopato 1 volta quando sono rientrato in Italia, onestamente mi manca e parecchio e stare da solo mi snerva, non mi va, ho voglia di rientrare a casa e sapere che c'è qualcuno che mi aspetta, qualcuno che mi pensa e qualcuno che vuole farmi felice.
> 
> ...


Sì sì, tu hai tutti i diritti del mondo, come io ho il diritto di dire che per me non stai bene e dovresti startene un po' per i fatti tuoi.


----------



## Nicka (29 Settembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Fra l'altro era veramente "la prima che capita"


Eh...


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Fra l'altro era veramente "la prima che capita"


si, ma ci ho passato ore su ore a parlare....
l'ho conosciuta, sono entrato nella sua vita, lei è entrata nella mia....

se non mi fosse interessata come persona non ci avrei perso del tempo.


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sì sì, tu hai tutti i diritti del mondo, come io ho il diritto di dire che per me non stai bene e dovresti startene un po' per i fatti tuoi.


si lo so.

non ho intenzione di cercarmi nessun'altra difatti.
se non avrò la possibilità di frequentare Elena, la mia avventura a Londra finirà in solitudine.


----------



## Dalida (29 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sarò stramba io eh...però io dopo 2 settimane che mi è finita la relazione che mi stava portando al matrimonio non ho testa per buttarmi su un perfetto sconosciuto, per quanto bello possa essere...
> Ma è un limite mio...
> Io quello che percepisco è che non sia in grado di stare da solo...e non mi pare una buona base di partenza per qualsiasi tipo di relazione...



per quanto riguarda la prima parte, non so, dipende da come ti prende. è una cosa individuale e non giudico. 
io non trovo strano che lui voglia andare a letto con un'altra, alla fine ormai è single e può anche decidere di andare con una diversa ogni sera. se poi vuole una storia, sicuramente anche per me sta accelerando i tempi.


----------



## Dalida (29 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> esatto.
> 
> è chiaro che ci voglio andare a letto, ma non mi piace una botta e via e chi si è visto si è visto.
> altrimenti non sarebbe poi così difficile.
> ...


che scivolone. fai tanto il tipo aperto di mentalità e poi definisce "zoccole" le ragazze a cui piace una botta e via? che ti frega, scusa, perché devi usare questi termini.


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> per quanto riguarda la prima parte, non so, dipende da come ti prende. è una cosa individuale e non giudico.
> io non trovo strano che lui voglia andare a letto con un'altra, alla fine ormai è single e può anche decidere di andare con una diversa ogni sera. se poi vuole una storia, sicuramente anche per me sta accelerando i tempi.


non voglio una storia, però se dovesse svilupparsi ci penserei.

ad ogni modo, al momento la storia è lontana, non so manco se vuole vedermi.


----------



## Vincent Vega (29 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> il fidanzato è partito e non c'è più.
> che la donzella abbia la fila è chiaro, quando siamo andati a ballare sabato sera praticamente c'era mezzo locale che ci voleva provare.
> 
> ma come si fa a dire di no ad una così, *ma sono proprio un frocio*.


hai risposto al sondaggio per maschietti (mi pare di rewind..o fataignorante..)?


----------



## Dalida (29 Settembre 2014)

mi ero persa pure "frocio". e la mentalità aperta?


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> che scivolone. fai tanto il tipo aperto di mentalità e poi definisce "zoccole" le ragazze a cui piace una botta e via? che ti frega, scusa, perché devi usare questi termini.


ne ho viste più d'una passare per cazzi come fossero dei cioccolatini.
non sono tutte zoccole, ma ci sono anche quelle...


----------



## Dalida (29 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ne ho viste più d'una passare per cazzi come fossero dei cioccolatini.
> non sono tutte zoccole, ma ci sono anche quelle...


per me "zoccola" è un termine stigmatizzante. ci tieni tanto alla tua libertà di scelta, come sul bere, sul farti una nuova storia ecc. però poi non applichi la stessa libertà ad altre e le definisci zoccole. non ci siamo.


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> mi ero persa pure "frocio". e la mentalità aperta?


un giorno lo racconterò, mostrando le foto.....mi sento frocio adesso, penso che i miei amici mi picchieranno con il bastone.


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ma certo, solo che Elena non è proprio la candidata ideale per una relazione seria...
> 
> Che tu sbavi dietro a un bel pelo di figa ci può stare. Stai passando un momento duro ed è normale essere una nave in balia delle onde, senza tanto controllo.
> 
> Però non puoi idealizzare così una persona... tu ci pensi troppo, fantastichi troppo... stiamo parlando di una bella figa che tradiva il suo fidanzato! E che probabilmente tradirebbe pure te.


con il senno di poi son piene le fosse.
io ho sempre tradito le mie compagne, Laure, mai.

che tradisse il suo fidanzato non mi interessa, non sono geloso.
né penso che possa farlo con me, tanto succede se deve succedere.

ma alla relazione non penso, manco ci vediamo ancora, di quale relazione vogliamo parlare.
vedremo se la vedo oggi intanto.


----------



## Dalida (29 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> con il senno di poi son piene le fosse.
> io ho sempre tradito le mie compagne, Laure, mai.
> 
> che tradisse il suo fidanzato non mi interessa, non sono geloso.
> ...



se vi vedete prova un bell'approccio tipo cognato di Lizzi, hai visto mai.


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> se vi vedete prova un bell'approccio tipo cognato di Lizzi, hai visto mai.


mano nelle mutande dici?

è già capitato, l'ha fatto lei e ho caldamente rifiutato.

quando è venuta a casa l'ultima volta, l'ho baciata per le scale prima di salire e le ho messo le mani dentro i pantaloni per toccarle il culo, se ne uscì con una cosa che non dimenticherò mai....
era tutto apparecchiato per farsi una sana scopata e mi disse: non possiamo fermarci perché ho promesso ad un vicino che avrei dato da mangiare al gatto......

ho sgranato gli occhi e le ho detto: feed the cat? what the fuck is that?

ci siamo fatti mezz'ora di metro per finire in un posto sperduto per dare da mangiare al gatto....allucinante.


----------



## Dalida (29 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> mano nelle mutande dici?
> 
> è già capitato, l'ha fatto lei e ho caldamente rifiutato.
> 
> ...


di scuse sciocche per non starci  e non dire semplicemente "guarda no, non mi piaci/non mi va" ne ho sentite di peggio. dai, tifo per te, non fosse altro che per la costanza.


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> di scuse sciocche per non starci  e non dire semplicemente "guarda no, non mi piaci/non mi va" ne ho sentite di peggio. dai, tifo per te, non fosse altro che per la costanza.


io ne avevo ricevute parecchie di scuse allucinanti, ma devo dare da mangiare al gatto onestamente mai.
in più fra il resto siamo veramente andati in una casa dove effettivamente c'era un gatto a cui dar da mangiare con le istruzioni belle là ed una scatola di cioccolatini per ringraziamento.

mi diede un altro bacio dicendomi, non avrai mica pensato che fosse una scusa per dirti di no?

io le risposi: guarda onestamente me ne hanno dette di coglionate per non darmela, ma a guardare questo coso peloso nero che in più è grasso come una mucca incinta, direi che le battiamo tutte.

almeno ci siamo fatti 2 risate.

la sola cosa che mi dispiace è non poterle fare le battute in russo. 
quando mi fa incazzare di norma le bestemmio in francese.


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Quindi vivi alla giornata? Secondo per secondo?
> 
> Pensi che ti farà bene?



non si tratta di vivere alla giornata o meno, si tratta che non so nemmeno se ha voglia di vedermi, stanti i fatti, direi che non so niente proprio.

vedrò se ha voglia di venire o meno.
poi vedremo.


----------



## Caciottina (29 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> io ne avevo ricevute parecchie di scuse allucinanti, *ma devo dare da mangiare al gatto onestamente mai.*
> in più fra il resto siamo veramente andati in una casa dove effettivamente c'era un gatto a cui dar da mangiare con le istruzioni belle là ed una scatola di cioccolatini per ringraziamento.
> 
> mi diede un altro bacio dicendomi, non avrai mica pensato che fosse una scusa per dirti di no?
> ...


perche una scusa? pensi che il gatto si nutra da solo?
saiq uante volte io dopo il lavoro tiro i pacchi alla gente perche devo dare da mangiare alle mie gatte? (se il mio compagno anche none' a casa)....
sono responsabilita.


----------



## drusilla (29 Settembre 2014)

questa Elena mi sa tanto che è una "allumeuse" ... per restare nel tema del francese


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> perche una scusa? pensi che il gatto si nutra da solo?
> saiq uante volte io dopo il lavoro tiro i pacchi alla gente perche devo dare da mangiare alle mie gatte? (se il mio compagno anche none' a casa)....
> sono responsabilita.


ascolta, una settimana prima mi metti le mani nelle mutande mentre mi stai baciando e io mi scosto ( evidentemente sono frocio, non me lo spiego ).
dopo di che ci rivediamo, ci siamo fatti una corsa di un'ora insieme, abbiamo ben mangiato, mezza bottiglia di champagne, è nel mio letto, cominciamo a giocare, mi dico è fatta...
dopo di che sfugge, la fermo sulle scale, la bacio, le metto le mani nelle mutande, mi guarda e se ne esce con il gatto?

ma nemmeno se fosse stato il papa mi sarei fermato io.

altro che responsabilità....


----------



## Nicka (29 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ascolta, una settimana prima mi metti le mani nelle mutande mentre mi stai baciando e io mi scosto ( evidentemente sono frocio, non me lo spiego ).
> dopo di che ci rivediamo, ci siamo fatti una corsa di un'ora insieme, abbiamo ben mangiato, mezza bottiglia di champagne, è nel mio letto, cominciamo a giocare, mi dico è fatta...
> dopo di che sfugge, la fermo sulle scale, la bacio, le metto le mani nelle mutande, mi guarda e se ne esce con il gatto?
> 
> ...


Minchia ma hai finito con sta storia che sei frocio???
Sei fastidioso!


----------



## Caciottina (29 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Brava amore!
> 
> Pure io se non c'è Elio evito di uscire fino a tardi perchè oltre a dar da mangiare ai mici devo pure far la flebo alla micia vecchietta!


ma stiamo scherziamo?
prendersi cura degli animali non e' assolutamente una scusa..vabbe....aggiungiamo i gatti alla lista delle cose snobbate da lds. ricapitoliamo
vino di merda (tutti i vino sotto i 70 euro/pounds)
diversi cellulari
scuse varie, vedi gatti.


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> questa Elena mi sa tanto che è una "allumeuse" ... per restare nel tema del francese


secondo me ha deciso di farmela pagare perché devo essere uno dei pochi, se non l'unico stronzo, ad averle detto di no.


----------



## drusilla (29 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ascolta, una settimana prima mi metti le mani nelle mutande mentre mi stai baciando e io mi scosto ( evidentemente sono frocio, non me lo spiego ).
> dopo di che ci rivediamo, ci siamo fatti una corsa di un'ora insieme, abbiamo ben mangiato, mezza bottiglia di champagne, è nel mio letto, cominciamo a giocare, mi dico è fatta...
> dopo di che sfugge, la fermo sulle scale, la bacio, le metto le mani nelle mutande, mi guarda e se ne esce con il gatto?
> 
> ...


secondo me non gli piaci fisicamente... è sola a Londra, vuole fare e ricevere coccole, ti stima, gli fai tanta compagnia e la fai divertire... ma nisba sul piano fisico! mi dispiace


----------



## Dalida (29 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> secondo me ha deciso di farmela pagare perché devo essere uno dei pochi, se non l'unico stronzo, ad averle detto di no.


questa secondo me è una gran pippa che ti fai tu. se a me piace uno poco importa che in precedenza mi abbia detto no.


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma stiamo scherziamo?
> prendersi cura degli animali non e' assolutamente una scusa..vabbe....aggiungiamo i gatti alla lista delle cose snobbate da lds. ricapitoliamo
> vino di merda (tutti i vino sotto i 70 euro/pounds)
> diversi cellulari
> scuse varie, vedi gatti.


gatto<sesso sempre
vino<sesso, dipende dalla donna e dipende dal vino :carneval:


----------



## Caciottina (29 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ascolta, *una settimana prima mi metti le mani nelle mutande* mentre mi stai baciando e io mi scosto ( evidentemente sono frocio, non me lo spiego ).
> dopo di che ci rivediamo, ci siamo fatti una corsa di un'ora insieme, abbiamo ben mangiato, mezza bottiglia di champagne, è nel mio letto, cominciamo a giocare, mi dico è fatta...
> dopo di che sfugge, la fermo sulle scale, la bacio, le metto le mani nelle mutande, mi guarda e se ne esce con il gatto?
> 
> ...


ti sei confuso caro, non sei tu, quella e' lizzi. ricomincia restando nel tuo personaggio. 

puo essere che a parte lizzi, non a tutte piace sta cosa delle mani nelle mutande sul pianerottolo....io ti tiravo una papagna a mano aperta


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> questa secondo me è una gran pippa che ti fai tu. se a me piace uno poco importa che in precedenza mi abbia detto no.


e che ne so io di come ragionano le donne....


----------



## Vincent Vega (29 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> un giorno lo racconterò, mostrando le foto.....mi sento frocio adesso, penso che *i miei amici mi picchieranno con il bastone*.


Oscuro....PROCEDI, PLEASE...


----------



## Dalida (29 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> e che ne so io di come ragionano le donne....


più o meno come gli uomini.


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> secondo me non gli piaci fisicamente... è sola a Londra, vuole fare e ricevere coccole, ti stima, gli fai tanta compagnia e la fai divertire... ma nisba sul piano fisico! mi dispiace



può essere, ma è stata lei la prima a farsi avanti a cercare il contatto e a esporsi.
non è che ci stai lunedì e magicamente la settimana dopo non ci stai più.

se ti piaccio lunedì, ti piaccio anche mercoledì, fatto salvo imprevisti capitati nel mentre.

poi mi ha fatto mezza scenata di gelosia quando stavamo correndo perché mi è squillato il telefono ed ho risposto ad una mia amica in francese.

possono essere tante cose, può essere che non le piaccio, ma a quel punto secondo me le sue risposte sarebbero state decisamente diverse e il suo comportamento anche.
può essere che voglia farmela sudare, può essere un sacco di cose.

me ne hanno fatti di scherzetti le donne, non sarebbe la prima volta.


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ti sei confuso caro, non sei tu, quella e' lizzi. ricomincia restando nel tuo personaggio.
> 
> puo essere che a parte lizzi, non a tutte piace sta cosa delle mani nelle mutande sul pianerottolo....io ti tiravo una papagna a mano aperta



mi sono permesso perché lei l'aveva fatto prima.....
suvvia, uno che baci non lo picchi perché ti tocca. non siamo ridicoli


----------



## Caciottina (29 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> mi sono permesso perché lei l'aveva fatto prima.....
> suvvia, uno che baci non lo picchi perché ti tocca. non siamo ridicoli


no non lo picchio, lo picchio pero se mentre voglio andare via perche le mie gatte hanno fame, mi blocca e cerca di masturbarmi sul pianerottolo....


----------



## Vincent Vega (29 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> può essere, ma è stata lei la prima a farsi avanti a cercare il contatto e a esporsi.
> *non è che ci stai lunedì e magicamente la settimana dopo non ci stai più.
> *
> se ti piaccio lunedì, ti piaccio anche mercoledì, fatto salvo imprevisti capitati nel mentre.
> ...


a te Laure non ha insegnato proprio niente eh?
e neanche il mio "mai lasciar scappare la figa"....


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> a te Laure non ha insegnato proprio niente eh?
> e neanche il mio "mai lasciar scappare la figa"....



permettimi, ma sono due cose completamente differenti.

con Laure c'è stata una storia d'amore che lei non sapeva come chiudere, ha mentito a se stessa ed ha tenuto tutto dentro fino a quando non è esplosa e nel momento in cui ha preso la decisione di comunicarmi i suoi sentimenti, è chiaro che tutto è andato di conseguenza.

con Elena non c'è nessuna storia d'amore, non c'è nessun sentimento, non c'è una beneamata fava.
ad ogni modo ho imparato una lezione, perché non penso che dirò mai più di no ad una donna così, ammesso e non concesso che mi capiterà di nuovo l'occasione.


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> no non lo picchio, lo picchio pero se mentre voglio andare via perche le mie gatte hanno fame, mi blocca e cerca di masturbarmi sul pianerottolo....



non mi ci far pensare a quel vitello peloso.
in più grasso come un porco.....


----------



## Caciottina (29 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> non mi ci far pensare a quel vitello peloso.
> in più grasso come un porco.....


vitello peloso?


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> vitello peloso?


mia madre ce l'ha un gatto, una creatura normale.
quello assomigliava di più ad un vitello per quanto fosse grasso, e di tutto aveva bisogno tranne che di mangiare.


----------



## Caciottina (29 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> mia madre ce l'ha un gatto, una creatura normale.
> quello assomigliava di più ad un vitello per quanto fosse grasso, e di tutto aveva bisogno tranne che di mangiare.


ma quanto sei superficialotto.
cmq ricordati sempre di tagliarti le unghie quando fai gli agguati alle patate altrui senza se e senza ma....
magari l hai tagliata e non te ne sei accorto


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma quanto sei superficialotto.
> cmq ricordati sempre di tagliarti le unghie quando fai gli agguati alle patate altrui senza se e senza ma....
> magari l hai tagliata e non te ne sei accorto


le mie mani sono un gioiello, curatissime, impeccabili e perfette.

secondo te posso lavorare con le mani non curate?
non ci deve essere un capello fuori posto nel nostro lavoro e le mani, unghie e tutti gli annessi devono essere sempre perfette.

oltre al fatto che le mani le ho messe nelle mutande per toccarle il culo, mica la passera.


----------



## Vincent Vega (29 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> le mie mani sono un gioiello, curatissime, impeccabili e perfette.
> 
> secondo te posso lavorare con le mani non curate?
> non ci deve essere un capello fuori posto nel nostro lavoro e le mani, unghie e tutti gli annessi devono essere sempre perfette.
> ...


questo qui la prende alla larghissima anche quando si tratta di ditalini......:unhappy:


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> questo qui la prende alla larghissima anche quando si tratta di ditalini......:unhappy:


si stava sul pianerottolo....un po' di decenza!

chi va piano, va sano e lontano dicevano.
nel mio caso non vado da nessuna parte mi sa.....

mica mi sta rispondendo sta zozza.


----------



## Vincent Vega (29 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> si stava sul pianerottolo....un po' di decenza!
> 
> chi va piano, va sano e lontano dicevano.
> nel mio caso non vado da nessuna parte mi sa.....
> ...


ma quindi ti ha lasciato con un pezzo di marmo nelle mutande? rigido come il ghiaccio che (non) metti nei superalcolici?
Cioè...come non sarà mai il marito di Lizzi???


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> ma quindi ti ha lasciato con un pezzo di marmo nelle mutande? rigido come il ghiaccio che (non) metti nei superalcolici?
> Cioè...come non sarà mai il marito di Lizzi???


si, e quando stavamo dal gatto, fra il resto gatto russo con cui non potevo nemmeno avere una conversazione, le ho detto, va bene, siamo 1-1.
nel senso io l'avevo lasciata bagnata e lei mi ha lasciato in effervescenza.

sai che mi ha risposto?

deciderò io quando avrò pareggiato.

là in quel momento ho capito che sarebbe stata molto dura.....

vaffanculo.


----------



## Caciottina (29 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> le mie mani sono un gioiello, curatissime, impeccabili e perfette.
> 
> *secondo te posso lavorare con le mani non curate?
> non ci deve essere un capello fuori posto nel nostro lavoro e le mani, unghie e tutti gli annessi devono essere sempre perfette.
> ...


lo sai che una donna non e' una bottiglia di vino vero?


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> lo sai che una donna non e' una bottiglia di vino vero?


guarda ricordo ancora un momento molto preciso, circa un anno fa, abbiamo fatto una cena a chateau grand corbin - despagne, dove avevamo determinati vini a tavola e arrivò il momento di una bottiglia molto particolare, un vino diverso.
un'emozione.

stavamo seduti a tavola, in una quindicina, fra gli ospiti d'onore c'era anche Faure-Brac, miglior sommelier del mondo 1992.

mi venne chiesto cosa ne pensavo dell'ultimo vino e di fare una descrizione.

in quel momento, onestamente, c'era un sacco di gente importante al tavolo, la televisione che filmava e avevo paura di dire delle coglionate e di fare figure di merda.

allora sai cosa dissi?

come devo descrivere questo vino? 
potrei fare un'analisi sensoriale, cercare di identificare i profumi, i sapori, le percezioni, potrei fare un'analisi tecnica, parlare di acidità, di consistenza, di equilibrio, ma non lo farò.

parlerò di una donna.
una donna matura, interessante, timida, ma determinata.
parlerò di una conquista da fare, di un gioco seduttivo, parlerò di come questa donna lentamente si apra e mi lasci scoprire i dettagli, le sfumature del suo carattere.
parlerò di come possa leggermente e delicatamente entrare nei suoi segreti fino a quando non si concederà completamente.
parlerò di come la sua classe ed eleganza annichiliscano e rendano nulle tutte le altre donne che abbiamo sulla tavola.

è un'emozione, la percepisco come una grande scoperta. un grande vino comunica lentamente, con classe, con circospezione, non si concede subito, si lascia conquistare, ha bisogno di tempo, come una grande donna.

alla fine dissi: 1961 e quando Francois che oggi è un amico svelò la bottiglia mostrando il 1961 ci fu un applauso generale ed ebbi i complimenti da parte di tutta la sala per una delle descrizioni più toccanti che avessero mai sentito.

perciò quando tu mi parli di vino e di donne...a volte non siamo così distanti, dipende da quale angolazione guardi.

ci sono dei momenti nella mia vita che non dimenticherò mai e molti dei quali in compagnia di donne che ho amato moltissimo e di vini che amo ancora di più.


----------



## Vincent Vega (29 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> guarda ricordo ancora un momento molto preciso, circa un anno fa, abbiamo fatto una cena a chateau grand corbin - despagne, dove avevamo determinati vini a tavola e arrivò il momento di una bottiglia molto particolare, un vino diverso.
> un'emozione.
> 
> stavamo seduti a tavola, in una quindicina, fra gli ospiti d'onore c'era anche Faure-Brac, miglior sommelier del mondo 1992.
> ...


Io non so se sei Furio di "Viaggi di nozze" (come dissi), o l'amico logorroigo di "Compagni di scuola".

In ogni caso, tu sei Verdone in incognito, per me...


----------



## Caciottina (29 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> guarda ricordo ancora un momento molto preciso, circa un anno fa, abbiamo fatto una cena a chateau grand corbin - despagne, dove avevamo determinati vini a tavola e arrivò il momento di una bottiglia molto particolare, un vino diverso.
> un'emozione.
> 
> stavamo seduti a tavola, in una quindicina, fra gli ospiti d'onore c'era anche Faure-Brac, miglior sommelier del mondo 1992.
> ...


be ma, cosa vuoi che ti dica caro?
certi odori e sapori....
come quella volta che ero al telefono con Papa Francesco  e intanto whazzappavo con Obama...
si parlava , tra noi luminari, di come mai la carne di manzo fosse [preferibile leggermente al sangue piuttosto che molto cotta o molto al sangue.
Devo dire che feci un po di fatica a dire ad obama quello che pensava il papa e viceversa...ma con un po di fantasia.
certo, commentava obama li da loro e' un po un casino....lo sai che ci sono persone che mangiano mcdonalds? quella porcata da 0.99 p/hamburger.
assurdo.
diceva obama....
papa francesco invece rispondeva che pero quel panino era anche affordable da persone con mezzi limitati...
insomma una questione senza fine della quale io non avevo proprio un idea mia, devo essere onesta.
poi mi ha chiamata su skype John Cena e sono dovuta scappare...

cmq....una cosa bella e#' che si vede che adori il tuo lavoro. questa e' copsa buona e giusta


----------



## Vincent Vega (29 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> be ma, cosa vuoi che ti dica caro?
> certi odori e sapori....
> come quella volta che ero al telefono con Papa Francesco e intanto whazzappavo con Obama...
> si parlava , tra noi luminari, di come mai la carne di manzo fosse [preferibile leggermente al sangue piuttosto che molto cotta o molto al sangue.
> ...


ehm...quello morto????il lottatore?

comunque mi sono piegato in due, ti giurooooo:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (29 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> ehm...quello morto????il lottatore?
> 
> comunque mi sono piegato in due, ti giurooooo:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ma quale morto, quello ancora combatte.....giustappunto lo guardavo ieri sera wwe


----------



## Vincent Vega (29 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma quale morto, quello ancora combatte.....giustappunto lo guardavo ieri sera wwe


ma qualche anno fa non era morto uno di loro??? infartino per troppi ormoni (il marito di Lizzi campa 100 anni invece..)


----------



## Caciottina (29 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> ma qualche anno fa non era morto uno di loro??? infartino per troppi ormoni (il marito di Lizzi campa 100 anni invece..)


io che lo seguo assiduamente sono 3 anni, vado anche a vederli quando vengono a londra a fare raw o smackdown.
mmm..anni fa mori' eddie guerrero, non so se ti riferisci a lui....
ma a parte hulk hogan che fa giusto qualche comparsa ogni tanto, i grandi tipo: the rock, john cena, the undertaker, kane, the big show, etc etc sono ancora tutti li


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> be ma, cosa vuoi che ti dica caro?
> certi odori e sapori....
> come quella volta che ero al telefono con Papa Francesco  e intanto whazzappavo con Obama...
> si parlava , tra noi luminari, di come mai la carne di manzo fosse [preferibile leggermente al sangue piuttosto che molto cotta o molto al sangue.
> ...


guarda è una cosa che difficilmente dimenticheranno le persone che stavano sedute a quel tavolo. non capita tutti i giorni.
io posso fare nomi, cognomi, orari, momenti...
alcune cose sono pure su internet....

la passione per il mio lavoro supera l'immaginazione, mi da tanta di quella gioia, mi riempie il cuore andare a lavorare. è un'amore incondizionato.
l'aver conosciuto poi il mio capo, che considero una delle persone più influenti che abbia mai conosciuto, l'unico a credere in me in un momento in cui nemmeno io credevo in me stesso, l'unico a darmi la forza di andare avanti quando ero a terra, ho conosciuto grandi uomini grazie alla mia passione ed è grazie a loro che un giorno sarò qualcuno.

ogni momento della mia vita lo riconduco a qualcosa d'altro, ogni momento è catalogato, scritto, sta là che aspetta solo di essere ricordato.

le grandi donne che ho amato non saranno mai più importanti dei grandi momenti che ho avuto con l'altro grande amore della mia vita.


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Io non so se sei Furio di "Viaggi di nozze" (come dissi), o l'amico logorroigo di "Compagni di scuola".
> 
> In ogni caso, tu sei Verdone in incognito, per me...



logorroico sicuro, parlo e scrivo sempre, e difficilmente mi fermo.


----------



## Caciottina (29 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> guarda è una cosa che difficilmente dimenticheranno le persone che stavano sedute a quel tavolo. non capita tutti i giorni.
> io posso fare nomi, cognomi, orari, momenti...
> alcune cose sono pure su internet....
> 
> ...


pero senti, mia opinione, i grandi uomini non sono quelli che si occupano o assaggano vini....
i grandi uomini, come le grandi donne , per me sono altri.


----------



## Vincent Vega (29 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> guarda è una cosa che difficilmente dimenticheranno le persone che stavano sedute a quel tavolo. non capita tutti i giorni.
> *io posso fare nomi, cognomi, orari, momenti...
> *alcune cose sono pure su internet....
> 
> ...


ti vogliamo bene, LDS, ma lascia stare, già sonnecchiamo così....


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> pero senti, mia opinione, i grandi uomini non sono quelli che si occupano o assaggano vini....
> i grandi uomini, come le grandi donne , per me sono altri.



io parlo di grandi uomini che hanno influenzato la mia vita e che sono presenti come pilastri.
uno fra tutti mio padre, il primo grande uomo della mia lista.


onestamente del premio nobel della pace o del dalai lama non me ne fotte niente.

egoisticamente parlando....


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> ti vogliamo bene, LDS, ma lascia stare, già sonnecchiamo così....



sono un fiume in piena....ma con tutto quello che ho da scrivere e raccontare appesantisco il server!

mi auto censuro


----------



## Caciottina (29 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> io parlo di grandi uomini che hanno influenzato la mia vita e che sono presenti come pilastri.
> uno fra tutti mio padre, il primo grande uomo della mia lista.
> 
> 
> ...


ah no certo, mi ti immagino a vedere in tv le stragi a gaza con in mano un buon bicchiere di vno.
nessuna parola su tuo padre. nel senso....e' importante che sia presente ed il primo della tua lista.
per il resto, vaffanculo. non ci sta col cervello se dici ste cose


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

le ho mandato questa foto dicendole...

ti sto immaginando per giocare a tennis, a che ora passi...

ci sono chance che sia l'ultima volta che la sento :mexican:


----------



## Vincent Vega (29 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> io parlo di grandi uomini che hanno influenzato la mia vita e che sono presenti come pilastri.
> uno fra tutti mio padre, il primo grande uomo della mia lista.
> 
> 
> ...


sicuro che non vogliamo spendere due paroline per il nonno? o descriverci analiticamente lo stile di ricamo della pro-pro-zia?
Pensaci, sei così di poche parole....


----------



## Nicka (29 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> be ma, cosa vuoi che ti dica caro?
> certi odori e sapori....
> come quella volta che ero al telefono con Papa Francesco  e intanto whazzappavo con Obama...
> si parlava , tra noi luminari, di come mai la carne di manzo fosse [preferibile leggermente al sangue piuttosto che molto cotta o molto al sangue.
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (29 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Io non so se sei Furio di "Viaggi di nozze" (come dissi), o l'amico logorroigo di "Compagni di scuola".
> 
> In ogni caso, tu sei Verdone in incognito, per me...


Verdone qui dentro potrebbe pescare di quelle storie mica da ridere, peccato che si sia perso decadi fa!!!


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> sicuro che non vogliamo spendere due paroline per il nonno? o descriverci analiticamente lo stile di ricamo della pro-pro-zia?
> Pensaci, sei così di poche parole....


mio nonno materno non l'ho conosciuto, è morto prima che io nascessi.
mio nonno paterno dicono che sia morto a causa mia...non tocchiamo il tasto dolente.

poi sono in fermento che attendo la risposta tennista!


----------



## Vincent Vega (29 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> mio nonno materno non l'ho conosciuto, è morto prima che io nascessi.
> *mio nonno paterno dicono che sia morto a causa mia*...non tocchiamo il tasto dolente.
> 
> poi sono in fermento che attendo la risposta tennista!


con un nipote come te, sarei anche io perennemente sul filo: _orgoglio perchè sopravvive in questo mondo, o suicidio da quanto è "du palle"?_ senza offesa....e sempre Osanna alla Buonanima, s'intende...


----------



## Vincent Vega (29 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Verdone qui dentro potrebbe pescare di quelle storie mica da ridere, peccato che si sia perso decadi fa!!!


Nicka....mi hai lasciato col cesto dei popcorn intonso....sgrunt....


----------



## Nicka (29 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Nicka....mi hai lasciato col cesto dei popcorn intonso....sgrunt....


Oh senti un po' Vegano, qui si lavora e si fatica!!! 

Forse...un giorno...chissà!!!


----------



## Vincent Vega (29 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Oh senti un po' Vegano, qui si lavora e si fatica!!!
> 
> Forse...un giorno...chissà!!!


Vegano, proprio non direi.....gnammo di gran lena animali, con le corna e senza....
Passi per il don Diego di Sbri..ma Vegano.......orsù....


----------



## Nicka (29 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Vegano, proprio non direi.....gnammo di gran lena animali, con le corna e senza....
> Passi per il don Diego di Sbri..ma Vegano.......orsù....




Va ben, anche per me sarai Don Diego!


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

godo cazzo!!!!


mi ha scritto...

sei un depravato, sto lavorando, finisco alle 6.
prenota il campo per le 8 che ti mostro come io gioco a tennis....

godo, cazzo.


----------



## Nicka (29 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> godo cazzo!!!!
> 
> 
> mi ha scritto...
> ...


Fatti una sega un'oretta prima..._dicheno_ che aiuta!


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Fatti una sega un'oretta prima..._dicheno_ che aiuta!


è un mese che vado avanti a seghe...nun se ne po' più.

sto godendo come un riccio.
minchia mi bolle il sangue, mi sembra di aver vinto la coppa del mondo.

l'ultima volta che abbiamo giocato a tennis ho pure dovuto sudare per batterla....


----------



## Vincent Vega (29 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Fatti una sega un'oretta prima..._dicheno_ che aiuta!


qualcuno ha il cellulare del cognato di Lizzi? "si rischia la figuraccia, attivare cervello per preparare scusa..."...(cit. Woody Allen...)


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> qualcuno ha il cellulare del cognato di Lizzi? "si rischia la figuraccia, attivare cervello per preparare scusa..."...(cit. Woody Allen...)


sti cazzi la figuraccia.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> l'unica risposta intelligente è nessuna risposta poiché, nemmeno troppo sottilmente, secondo me ti sta mandando a cagare. :singleeye:


Secondo me invece si sente ancora più strafiga perchè lui ha ceduto e l'ha cercato nonostante quello che le ha detto
Praticamente fa il suo gioco e la fa sentire desiderata
Da sfanculizzare all'istante
Ma tira di più un pelo....


----------



## Dalida (29 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Secondo me invece si sente ancora più strafiga perchè lui ha ceduto e l'ha cercato nonostante quello che le ha detto
> Praticamente fa il suo gioco e la fa sentire desiderata
> Da sfanculizzare all'istante
> Ma tira di più un pelo....



non so. a me se piace uno mi piace e basta, indipendentemente da un eventuale rifiuto. qualora tornasse, mi piacerebbe lo stesso e non starei lì a pensare a strategie particolari e probabilmente ci starei. 
è capitato anche a me di rifiutare un tizio e poi pentirmene. ho quindi dovuto provarci io e mi ha detto sì, senza tante storie.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> non so. a me se piace uno mi piace e basta, indipendentemente da un eventuale rifiuto. *qualora tornasse, mi piacerebbe lo stesso e non starei lì a pensare a strategie particolari e probabilmente ci starei*.
> è capitato anche a me di rifiutare un tizio e poi pentirmene. ho quindi dovuto provarci io e mi ha detto sì, senza tante storie.


Ma tu sei una donna normale probabilmente
Questa è una profumiera
Poi magari gliela da anche, ma deve annussarla un bel po' prima
E lui si sta comportando nel modo più scontato possibile


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> non so. a me se piace uno mi piace e basta, indipendentemente da un eventuale rifiuto. qualora tornasse, mi piacerebbe lo stesso e non starei lì a pensare a strategie particolari e probabilmente ci starei.
> è capitato anche a me di rifiutare un tizio e poi pentirmene. ho quindi dovuto provarci io e mi ha detto sì, senza tante storie.



a me hanno detto praticamente tutte di no e per parecchie volte consecutive inizialmente.
ho sempre dovuto fare i salti mortali....

fino a quando messe con le spalle al muro, ovvero dicendo, o finisci con questo tuo cinema ridicolo a cui non crede nessuno o me ne vado definitivamente, hanno ceduto.

poi è anche capitato che mi dicessero, tu sei fuori di testa, vai a fanculo.
e li mi sono dileguato incassando un due di picche storico....

altre storie onestamente.


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma tu sei una donna normale probabilmente
> Questa è una *profumiera*
> Poi magari gliela da anche, ma deve annussarla un bel po' prima
> E lui si sta comportando nel modo più scontato possibile



descrivi profumiera.
perché tutte le donne lo sono.
eccetto i frigoriferi pieni.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> a me hanno detto praticamente tutte di no e per parecchie volte consecutive inizialmente.
> *ho sempre dovuto fare i salti mortali....
> *
> fino a quando messe con le spalle al muro, ovvero dicendo, o finisci con questo tuo cinema ridicolo a cui non crede nessuno o me ne vado definitivamente, hanno ceduto.
> ...


Brutta cosa la fame.....
Un minimo di dignità no eh?
E poi vi lamentate se le donne se la tirano. ma cazzo fanno bene se sbavate così. Che noia


----------



## Nocciola (29 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> descrivi profumiera.
> perché tutte le donne lo sono.
> eccetto i frigoriferi pieni.


donne che te la fanno annusare per mesi, quando vorrebbe scopare la prima sera ma devono fare le sostenute e godono a vedere chi sbava per loro
Poverette insomma


----------



## Caciottina (29 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> descrivi profumiera.
> *perché tutte le donne lo sono.
> eccetto i frigoriferi pieni*.


spiega spiega....che c entra il frigo con la donna?


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Brutta cosa la fame.....
> Un minimo di dignità no eh?
> E poi vi lamentate se le donne se la tirano. ma cazzo fanno bene se sbavate così. Che noia


bè è normale.

è capitato anche il contrario....perchè siamo stati insieme una volta non significa che debba rivederti, e giù telefonate, messaggi, rotture di coglioni....

tutto il mondo è paese quando ti piace qualcuno.


----------



## Dalida (29 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma tu sei una donna normale probabilmente
> Questa è una profumiera
> Poi magari gliela da anche, ma deve annussarla un bel po' prima
> E lui si sta comportando nel modo più scontato possibile


sì, io non mi sono mai fatta enormi problemi con gli uomini e ho sempre messo le carte in tavola. ma a lui evidentemente piace anche questa cosa.


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> spiega spiega....che c entra il frigo con la donna?


onestamente hai poco da tirartela se sei un cesso sovrappeso.
chi ti piglia?
con chi te la tiri?

ringrazia se c'è qualcuno che ci prova......


----------



## Caciottina (29 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> onestamente hai poco da tirartela se sei un cesso sovrappeso.
> chi ti piglia?
> con chi te la tiri?
> 
> ringrazia se c'è qualcuno che ci prova......


senti, cancella sta stronzata. forza, cretino.


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> donne che te la fanno annusare per mesi, quando vorrebbe scopare la prima sera ma devono fare le sostenute e godono a vedere chi sbava per loro
> *Poverette insomma*


guarda quando mi è capitato che qualcuna me l'ha data la prima sera, non l'ho più rivista.
non ho nessun interesse a rivedere una persona che mi ha aperto le gambe così facilmente.
ma che cazzo, ma dove stanno i giochi? la seduzione, il corteggiamento....
ma non vali niente proprio se la dai così.

questo è quello che ho sempre pensato.


----------



## Dalida (29 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> a me hanno detto praticamente tutte di no e per parecchie volte consecutive inizialmente.
> ho sempre dovuto fare i salti mortali....
> 
> fino a quando messe con le spalle al muro, ovvero dicendo, o finisci con questo tuo cinema ridicolo a cui non crede nessuno o me ne vado definitivamente, hanno ceduto.
> ...


ma sì dai, si è capito che a te piace più la fila per il biglietto che non il giro di giostra. ti piace proprio tutto il cinema di cui parli, non c'è niente di male, ognuno ha i suoi gusti. come ti dicevo anche stamattina, io non ho pazienza, a volte neppure con il partner, figuriamoci con uno che manco so com'è. e poi sono una pessimista: metti che mi impegno al massimo per far capitolare uno e poi costui si rivela anche deludente?


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> senti, cancella sta stronzata. forza, cretino.



calma la tua aria da femmista.

al mondo ci sono anche i cessi, da ambo le parti.


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> ma sì dai, si è capito che a te piace più la fila per il biglietto che non il giro di giostra. ti piace proprio tutto il cinema di cui parli, non c'è niente di male, ognuno ha i suoi gusti. come ti dicevo anche stamattina, io non ho pazienza, a volte neppure con il partner, figuriamoci con uno che manco so com'è. e poi sono una pessimista: metti che mi impegno al massimo per far capitolare uno e poi costui si rivela anche deludente?


si mette in conto.
tutti gli uomini con cui sei stata sono stati dei grandi amatori?

io di donne che ricordo con piacere a letto ne ho forse 3-4 mica di più....


----------



## Caciottina (29 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> calma la tua aria da femmista.
> 
> al mondo ci sono anche i cessi, da ambo le parti.


ma che cretino il doppio. a parte che io sono maschilista, ma vabbe....
detto questo, tu parli di donne sovrappeso e quindi frigoriferi, cessi.....
sei un crtino...a te l alchol t ha fatto male....vivi in mondo fatto di cazzatine, ....ti rendi conto di che poveretto sei?


----------



## Dalida (29 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> guarda quando mi è capitato che qualcuna me l'ha data la prima sera, non l'ho più rivista.
> non ho nessun interesse a rivedere una persona che mi ha aperto le gambe così facilmente.
> ma che cazzo, ma dove stanno i giochi? la seduzione, il corteggiamento....
> ma non vali niente proprio se la dai così.
> ...


c'è chi ha semplicemente voglia di fare sesso, io per esempio ho avuto varie storie occasionali. tuttavia quello che scrivi la dice lunga. guarda che il proprio valore non si misura di certo dal numero di rapporti sessuali che puoi avere.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> guarda quando mi è capitato che qualcuna me l'ha data la prima sera, non l'ho più rivista.
> non ho nessun interesse a rivedere una persona che mi ha aperto le gambe così facilmente.
> ma che cazzo, ma dove stanno i giochi? la seduzione, il corteggiamento....
> ma non vali niente proprio se la dai così.
> ...



Seduzione e corteggiamento sono un cosa
Piacciono anche a me e non ho detto che deve dartela la prima volta.
Ma questa non gioca, questa ti prende per il culo e gode a vederti sbavare
Se a te piace fare la figura del morto di figa che sbava bene, contento tu...


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma che cretino il doppio. a parte che io sono maschilista, ma vabbe....
> detto questo, tu parli di donne sovrappeso e quindi frigoriferi, cessi.....
> sei un crtino...a te l alchol t ha fatto male....vivi in mondo fatto di cazzatine, ....ti rendi conto di che poveretto sei?



non capisco perché te la prendi.
perché ho detto che ci sono dei cessi?

perchè i cessi non esistono? esistono eccome.


----------



## Dalida (29 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> si mette in conto.
> tutti gli uomini con cui sei stata sono stati dei grandi amatori?
> 
> io di donne che ricordo con piacere a letto ne ho forse 3-4 mica di più....


no, molti non lo erano affatto, e da qui il mio sollievo "meno male che non ci ho perso troppo tempo". quelli che ricordo con piacere comunque sono molti di più di tre o quattro. e poi in vari casi ci ho pensato io a migliorarli. anche in quell'ambito parlare apertamente ripaga.


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Seduzione e corteggiamento sono un cosa
> Piacciono anche a me e non ho detto che deve dartela la prima volta.
> Ma questa non gioca, *questa ti prende per il culo* e gode a vederti sbavare
> Se a te piace fare la figura del morto di figa che sbava bene, contento tu...


in base a cosa....al massimo ci siamo presi per il culo a vicenda.


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> no, molti non lo erano affatto, e da qui il mio sollievo "meno male che non ci ho perso troppo tempo". quelli che ricordo con piacere comunque sono molti di più di tre o quattro. e poi in vari casi ci ho pensato io a migliorarli. anche in quell'ambito parlare apertamente ripaga.


beata te che vuoi che ti dica.

io non è che abbia avuto decine e decine di donne...perciò....


----------



## Caciottina (29 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> non capisco perché te la prendi.
> perché ho detto che ci sono dei cessi?
> 
> perchè i cessi non esistono? esistono eccome.


no perche tu associ la parola cesso al frigorifero cioe' a donne un po sovrappeso....
me la prendo perche come non hai senbsibilita per buttare i soldi al cesso, letteralemnte.....bevi e poi pisci, hai buttato i tuoi soldi, e per scrivere le peggio minchiate qui, credendo di essere chissachi, non hai nemmeno la sensibilita di prendere anche solo in considerazione l idea che qui ci possano essere donne un po sovrappeso, e che per questo non si considerano cessi e non lo sono.....e tu sei un coglione


----------



## Dalida (29 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> beata te che vuoi che ti dica.
> 
> io non è che abbia avuto decine e decine di donne...perciò....


come ti dicevo, io rispetto la tua preferenza per il corteggiamento, i giochini tramite sms ecc. a ciascuno il suo, ci mancherebbe.


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> no perche tu associ la parola cesso al frigorifero cioe' a donne un po sovrappeso....
> me la prendo perche come non hai senbsibilita per buttare i soldi al cesso, letteralemnte.....bevi e poi pisci, hai buttato i tuoi soldi, e per scrivere le peggio minchiate qui, credendo di essere chissachi, non hai nemmeno la sensibilita di prendere anche solo in considerazione l idea che qui ci possano essere donne un po sovrappeso, e che per questo non si considerano cessi e non lo sono.....e tu sei un coglione



no io associo la parola cesso in generale.
magra, grassa, con gli occhiali, a pallini, bianca, nera, rossa, capelli lunghi, corti, tatuaggi, non tatuaggi.
un cesso è un cesso.
piantala di fare la morale per cortesia, che non ce n'è bisogno.

è come se uno scrivesse i cornuti sono dei coglioni e io mi sentissi un coglione perché mi hanno messo le corna.
ma che discorsi.

ci sono donne sovrappeso ovunque, come ci sono uomini sovrappeso, come io potrei essere sovrappeso e non lo sai.
potrei tranquillamente essere un barile di 100 kg per 1.60 di altezza.

ma che discorsi


----------



## Nocciola (29 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> in base a cosa....al massimo ci siamo presi per il culo a vicenda.



1) se mi faccio baciare sul pianerottolo e poi infilare le mani nei pantaloni e in quel momento penso ai gatti del vicino e ti mollo lì: sono una stronza
2) se esco con te e ti mollo perchè il mio inquilino è triste: sono una stronza
Vuoi che continuo?


----------



## Nocciola (29 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> no io associo la parola cesso in generale.
> magra, grassa, con gli occhiali, a pallini, bianca, nera, rossa, capelli lunghi, corti, tatuaggi, non tatuaggi.
> un cesso è un cesso.
> piantala di fare la morale per cortesia, che non ce n'è bisogno.
> ...


Magari un barile non si umilia come fai tu pur di farsi una scopata.....e magari scopa di più e con donne più interessanti anche se meno fighe
Che discorsi da 15 enni rincoglionito


----------



## Caciottina (29 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> no io associo la parola cesso in generale.
> magra, grassa, con gli occhiali, a pallini, bianca, nera, rossa, capelli lunghi, corti, tatuaggi, non tatuaggi.
> un cesso è un cesso.
> piantala di fare la morale per cortesia, che non ce n'è bisogno.
> ...


no. tu hai scritto: frigoriferi....
e poi donne ciccione che devono ringraziare se uno ci prova.....
cretino te lo ripeto, mi frega cazzi di cosa sia per te un cesso.....in questo contesto l hai usato cosi e io ti dico che sei un cretino.
non faccio la morale a nessuno, tu che blateri di rispetto, non sai nemmeno dove sta di casa....
sai che londra o migliora o rovina le persone....
non so tu come fossi prima....ma seocndo me sei peggiorato, adesso ti credi sto cazzo solo perche bevi bottiglie da 160 euro.
ti ripeto: stai fresco cosi, stai molto bene cosi, ti troverai sempre meglio nella vita.


io un uomo che chiama cesso altre donne o uomini solo per il peso non me lo sartei mai sposato, inizio a capire Laure


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> 1) se mi faccio baciare sul pianerottolo e poi infilare le mani nei pantaloni e in quel momento penso ai gatti del vicino e ti mollo lì: sono una stronza
> 2) se esco con te e ti mollo perchè il mio inquilino è triste: sono una stronza
> Vuoi che continuo?



io ho fatto la stessa cosa, con l'aggravante che lei è una donna stupenda mentre io sono normale.

e per quanto riguarda il bastone di legno valentine posso capire che se abitano insieme arrivato ad un certo punto la situazione fosse imbarazzante e non si è sentita di sfancularlo per farlo soffrire inutilmente.
probabilmente al suo posto avrei fatto la stessa cosa.

un minimo di rispetto per una persona che sai che soffre la si può anche avere.


----------



## Dalida (29 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> io ho fatto la stessa cosa, con l'aggravante che lei è una donna stupenda mentre io sono normale.


hai qualche tendenza slave?


----------



## Nocciola (29 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> io ho fatto la stessa cosa, con* l'aggravante che lei è una donna stupenda mentre io sono normale.
> 
> *e per quanto riguarda il bastone di legno valentine posso capire che se abitano insieme arrivato ad un certo punto la situazione fosse imbarazzante e non si è sentita di sfancularlo per farlo soffrire inutilmente.
> probabilmente al suo posto avrei fatto la stessa cosa.
> ...


quindi se io sono meno bella del tipo con cui voglio scopare devo assoggettarmi alle sue regole?

abbattetemi


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Magari un barile non si umilia come fai tu pur di farsi una scopata.....e magari scopa di più e con donne più interessanti anche se meno fighe
> Che discorsi da 15 enni rincoglionito


e beato a lui che scopa di più....
non mi sento umiliato nemmeno per un po' visto che mi ha risposto.

mi sentirei umiliato se mi avesse mandato a quel paese.....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> io ho fatto la stessa cosa, con l'aggravante che lei è una donna stupenda mentre io sono normale.
> 
> e per quanto riguarda il bastone di legno valentine posso capire che se abitano insieme arrivato ad un certo punto la situazione fosse imbarazzante e non si è sentita di sfancularlo per farlo soffrire inutilmente.
> probabilmente al suo posto avrei fatto la stessa cosa.
> ...



lsd, e basta rispondere qui
vai a spalmarti il pisello di miele, su 

io ti auguro veramente che questa sia per te la scopata del secolo


----------



## Dalida (29 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> quindi se io sono meno bella del tipo con cui voglio scopare devo assoggettarmi alle sue regole?
> 
> abbattetemi


gli ho effettivamente chiesto se ha tendenze da slave.
LDS, su, ma cos'è sta roba sulla bellezza, i cessi, la normalità ecc. è tutta roba che trascende il desiderio e l'attrazione.


----------



## Caciottina (29 Settembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> lsd, e basta rispondere qui
> vai a spalmarti il pisello di miele, su
> 
> io ti auguro veramente che questa sia per te la scopata del secolo


ah...pure...no dico hai letto cosi dice al riguardo delle donne con qualche kg in piu?


----------



## Nocciola (29 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> e beato a lui che scopa di più....
> *non mi sento umiliato nemmeno per un po' visto che mi ha risposto.
> 
> *mi sentirei umiliato se mi avesse mandato a quel paese.....



Della serie "mi hai sfinito, te la do così smetti di sbavare" Una gentile concessione
Ripeto contento tu, contenti tutti
Ma poi non dite che le donne sono stronze e ce l'hanno d'oro perchè sono gli uomini come me che le autorizzano a comportarsi così


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> quindi se io sono meno bella del tipo con cui voglio scopare devo assoggettarmi alle sue regole?
> 
> abbattetemi


buona notte.

io non sono mai stato con una donna così bella, oggettivamente parlando e non per brillantini negli occhi e quant'altro.
perciò cosa ci faccia e cosa ci trovi in me che sono una persona del tutto normale e per giunta noiosa non lo so.

c'è ben poco da assoggettarsi alle regole dell'altro.
di norma c'è sempre qualcuno che conduce il gioco all'inizio, per me è sempre stato così....

se per voi è stato diverso evidentemente eravate voi a condurlo.


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> hai qualche tendenza slave?


che sono le tendenze slave, illuminami!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ah...pure...no dico hai letto cosi dice al riguardo delle donne con qualche kg in piu?



le dice perché è dopato, fidati
un tenerello come lsd me lo scopo la prima sera e torna pure


----------



## Nocciola (29 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> buona notte.
> 
> io non sono mai stato con una donna così bella, oggettivamente parlando e non per brillantini negli occhi e quant'altro.
> perciò cosa ci faccia e cosa ci trovi in me che sono una persona del tutto normale e per giunta noiosa non lo so.
> ...


Il problema è che non capisci la differenza fra condurre il gioco per creare aspettativa (che poi devi essere sicuro di soddisfare) e ripeto giocare sul fatto che godi a vedere sbavare.
E il fatto che tu ti senta "inferiore" solo perchè lei è più bella, la dice lunga


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> lsd, e basta rispondere qui
> vai a spalmarti il pisello di miele, su
> 
> io ti auguro veramente che questa sia per te la scopata del secolo


mi tocca aspettare altre 4 ore....non c'ho un cazzo da fare, leggo, ascolto musica, e rispondo sul forum...
quale miele e miele d'Egitto.


----------



## Caciottina (29 Settembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> le dice perché è dopato, fidati
> un tenerello come lsd me lo scopo la prima sera e torna pure


sbavando si... 
a me verrebbe da andare a prenderlo per i capelli , anzi le unghie  acasa... (potrei visto che siamo concittadini)
e trascinarlo per tutta oxford circus al guinzaglio....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> mi tocca aspettare altre 4 ore....non c'ho un cazzo da fare, leggo, ascolto musica, e rispondo sul forum...
> quale miele e miele d'Egitto.


eppure lo preferirei a mille massaggi con l'olio


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il problema è che non capisci la differenza fra condurre il gioco per creare aspettativa (che poi devi essere sicuro di soddisfare) e ripeto giocare sul fatto che godi a vedere sbavare.
> E il fatto che tu ti senta "inferiore" solo perchè lei è più bella, la dice lunga


io mi sento inferiore perché obiettivamente è così.

magari tu sei miss mondo ed io non lo so, 
ma se tu uscissi con un modello e tutte le donne ti guardassero con gli occhi per mangiarselo voglio dire...che penseresti.
quando siamo andati a ballare sabato un altro po' ci voleva un esercito per tenere a bada la sala.

di autostima ne ho parecchia, ma sono in grado di vedere le differenze di livello.


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> le dice perché è dopato, fidati
> un tenerello come lsd me lo scopo la prima sera e torna pure


si bum....
non c'è riuscita miss Elena mettendomi le mani nelle mutande, la donna più bella che abbia mai visto in vita mia, dubito che ci riuscirebbe qualcun'altra.


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> sbavando si...
> a me verrebbe da andare a prenderlo per i capelli , anzi le unghie  acasa... (potrei visto che siamo concittadini)
> e trascinarlo per tutta oxford circus al guinzaglio....



vuoi venire a giocare a tennis :mexican:

lascia stare il gatto a casa però


----------



## Nocciola (29 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> io mi sento inferiore perché obiettivamente è così.
> 
> magari tu sei miss mondo ed io non lo so,
> ma se tu uscissi con un modello e tutte le donne ti guardassero con gli occhi per mangiarselo voglio dire...che penseresti.
> ...



Non riesci a capirmi
io mi sento inferiore anche a utenti qui dentro per mille motivi che hanno motivazioni e spessori diverse dalla bellezza
Sono ben lontana da miss mondo. Alcuni utenti mi hanno visto e possono confermarlo ma che io mi senta inferiore a una persona perchè è più bella di me (e manco ci vuole molto per altro) no, davvero no
Tu poni la bellezza come valore io no.
Non nei rapporti a due
Se uscissi con un modello penserei che esco con un uomo che mi interessa e al quale interesso. Certo che mi farebbero sorridere i sorrisi d'invidia delle altre ma non sarebbe quello il motivo per cui ci esco.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> si bum....
> non c'è riuscita miss Elena mettendomi le mani nelle mutande,* la donna più bella che abbia mai visto in vita mia, *dubito che ci riuscirebbe qualcun'altra.



vedi il paletto?


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non riesci a capirmi
> io mi sento inferiore anche a utenti qui dentro per mille motivi che hanno motivazioni e spessori diverse dalla bellezza
> Sono ben lontana da miss mondo. Alcuni utenti mi hanno visto e possono confermarlo ma che io mi senta inferiore a una persona perchè è più bella di me (e manco ci vuole molto per altro) no, davvero no
> Tu poni la bellezza come valore io no.
> ...


ma non c'è niente altro farfalla.
Elena mi piace come persona, abbiamo discusso parecchio, so cosa vuole fare, so cosa le piace e abbiamo condiviso dei buoni momenti insieme,
ma non c'è veramente niente altro.

è chiaro che in questo momento mi interessa il suo fisico che obiettivamente è decisamente superiore al mio.
in questo momento il fatto che lei sia una stra topa è un valore che io non ho.

mica sto parlando di basare una relazione solo ed esclusivamente sul fatto che lei sia bella o meno.
anche perché ancora devo vederla....quando la vedrò saprò, ammesso e non concesso che la veda.


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> vedi il paletto?


tu lo chiami paletto, io lo chiamo constatazione.

probabilmente dovrei riformulare il postulato.
la donna più bella che abbia mai visto in vita mia con cui abbia parlato.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ma non c'è niente altro farfalla.
> Elena mi piace come persona, abbiamo discusso parecchio, so cosa vuole fare, so cosa le piace e abbiamo condiviso dei buoni momenti insieme,
> ma non c'è veramente niente altro.
> 
> ...


aridaje


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> aridaje


e vabbè, ma è topa, cosa vuoi che dica.
che è cessa?


----------



## lothar57 (29 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> io ho fatto la stessa cosa, con l'aggravante che lei è una donna stupenda mentre io sono normale.
> 
> e per quanto riguarda il bastone di legno valentine posso capire che se abitano insieme arrivato ad un certo punto la situazione fosse imbarazzante e non si è sentita di sfancularlo per farlo soffrire inutilmente.
> probabilmente al suo posto avrei fatto la stessa cosa.
> ...


----------



## Caciottina (29 Settembre 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> LDS ha detto:
> 
> 
> > io ho fatto la stessa cosa, con l'aggravante che lei è una donna stupenda mentre io sono normale.
> ...


----------



## Nocciola (29 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> e vabbè, ma è topa, cosa vuoi che dica.
> che è cessa?


Nooooooo ma un bel chi se ne frega se è topa e ti tratta da coglione ce lo vogliamo mettere?
invece tu solo perchè è topa strisci nell'attesa che te la dia
Ripeto che poi le donne (che ci riescono) fanno bene a farvela penare perchè vi rendete ridicoli


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> LDS ha detto:
> 
> 
> > io ho fatto la stessa cosa, con l'aggravante che lei è una donna stupenda mentre io sono normale.
> ...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> tu lo chiami paletto, io lo chiamo constatazione.
> 
> probabilmente dovrei riformulare il postulato.
> la donna più bella che abbia mai visto in vita mia con cui abbia parlato.



preciso che non voglio convincerti di nulla, né farti cambiare idea
ma tu riesci a capire da solo, e l'hai dimostrato proprio in quel post, che non è la topaggine che fa la differenza.


----------



## Eratò (29 Settembre 2014)

*E chi*

mi fa un riassunto? e che significa TGV?


----------



## Caciottina (29 Settembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> preciso che non voglio convincerti di nulla, né farti cambiare idea
> ma tu riesci a capire da solo, e l'hai dimostrato proprio in quel post, che non è la topaggine che fa la differenza.


ma tu lo sopravvaluti troppo questo tacchinello da combattimento


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> preciso che non voglio convincerti di nulla, né farti cambiare idea
> ma tu riesci a capire da solo, e l'hai dimostrato proprio in quel post, che non è la topaggine che fa la differenza.


si è il fatto che lei mi consideri che fa la differenza.

cosa che altre cento donne al suo livello mai farebbero.

suvvia, un briciolo di onestà non manca a volte.

ho visto alcune persone con cui lavora, l'ambiente fashion di londra, modelle e modelli ovunque, fotografi ( gli unici normali ) intenti a fare scatti di qua e di là, mi sono sentito fuori posto.
oltre al fatto che non ho nessuna voglia di tornarci per farmi venire i complessi e a morire di gelosia.

alcuni uomini erano talmente belli che mi son detto, cazzo piace anche a me...figuriamoci a loro.


----------



## Caciottina (29 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> mi fa un riassunto? e che significa TGV?


letto e pronunciato tegheve'
sono i treni veloci europei....io a natale torno con quello parigi milano


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma tu lo sopravvaluti troppo questo tacchinello da combattimento


al massimo pulcino spiumato, altro che tacchino da combattimento.
è dura incassare i vostri colpi...

sparate a raffica!


----------



## Tubarao (29 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> onestamente hai poco da tirartela se sei un cesso sovrappeso.
> chi ti piglia?
> con chi te la tiri?
> 
> ringrazia se c'è qualcuno che ci prova......


Nella Top 3 dei pompini ricevuti, sul podio c'è quello di una ragazza  "morbida". 

Mai fermarsi alla prima occhiata.


----------



## Dalida (29 Settembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> preciso che non voglio convincerti di nulla, né farti cambiare idea
> ma tu riesci a capire da solo, e l'hai dimostrato proprio in quel post, che non è la topaggine che fa la differenza.


ti quoto, ma a lui piace proprio la dinamica. si sente anche lusingato dal fatto che lei lo calcoli. secondo me gli piace anche un po' farsi maltrattare, per questo chiedevo se fosse un po' slave.


----------



## lothar57 (29 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> lothar57 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > capissi di donne quanto ne so di vino, sarei un gran scopatore....
> ...


----------



## Eratò (29 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> letto e pronunciato tegheve'
> sono i treni veloci europei....io a natale torno con quello parigi milano


ohime quanto sono antica e provincialee la Elena? L'ha data o gliela fa sudare ancora a LDS?


----------



## Eratò (29 Settembre 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> LDS ha detto:
> 
> 
> > No perche'tu hai preconcetti....io ti cambierei in 5 minuti,facendoti sentire quello che imbottiglio io..dopo ti direi provenienza e costo.
> ...


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> LDS ha detto:
> 
> 
> > No perche'tu hai *preconcetti*....io ti cambierei in 5 minuti,facendoti sentire quello che imbottiglio io..dopo ti direi provenienza e costo.
> ...


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ohime quanto sono antica e provincialee la Elena? L'ha data o gliela fa sudare ancora a LDS?


ancora niente.


----------



## disincantata (29 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ohime quanto sono antica e provincialee la Elena? L'ha data o gliela fa sudare ancora a LDS?



Se non ricordo male una sera era stato lui a tirarsi indietro...aveva in mente l'altra.


----------



## Tubarao (29 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> nessun preconcetto soprattutto sul vino.
> me ne hanno già fatti a bizzeffe di giochetti, a me piace il vino che mi piace.
> mi è già capitato di preferire un vino da 20 euro avanti ad uno da 500.
> 
> ...


Ma lei è anche una ragazza normale, che è in piedi di fronte a un ragazzo, e le sta chiedendo di amarla.

Elena, per quanto tempo rimarrai in Inghilterra ??? 

Indefinitamente.

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:




EDIT: Manco se ce sbattete contro riuscite ad azzeccare un QUOTE. Ecchecà


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma lei è anche una ragazza normale, che è in piedi di fronte a un ragazzo, e le sta chiedendo di amarla.
> 
> Elena, per quanto tempo rimarrai in Inghilterra ???
> 
> ...


ti giuro non l'ho capita.


----------



## disincantata (29 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> lothar57 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > e dagliela qualche lezione Lothar!
> ...


----------



## Tubarao (29 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ti giuro non l'ho capita.


Vedrai. E' facile. Sicuramente qualcuna delle donne presenti in sala l'avrà già capita. Aspetto fiducioso. Altrimenti le banno


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Vedrai. E' facile. Sicuramente qualcuna delle donne presenti in sala l'avrà già capita. Aspetto fiducioso. Altrimenti le banno


attendo lumi, le battute fine da uomo vissuto.........zozzo che non sei altro.


----------



## Eratò (29 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ancora niente.


qualcosa l'ho letto ora...non giudicare quelle che te l'hanno data subito.magari ti desideravano molto e sono state semplicemente spontanee e non zoccole....è brutto denigrare chi ti ha regalato il proprio corpo


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> a me hanno detto praticamente tutte di no e per parecchie volte consecutive inizialmente.
> ho sempre dovuto fare i salti mortali....
> 
> fino a quando messe con le spalle al muro, ovvero dicendo, o finisci con questo tuo cinema ridicolo a cui non crede nessuno o me ne vado definitivamente, hanno ceduto.
> ...


cioè la tua tecnica è prenderle per sfinimento?


----------



## Dalida (29 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> qualcosa l'ho letto ora...non giudicare quelle che te l'hanno data subito.magari ti desideravano molto e sono state semplicemente spontanee e non zoccole....è brutto denigrare chi ti ha regalato il proprio corpo


bravissima. non posso darti verdi ma te ne avrei dato uno.


----------



## lothar57 (29 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> attendo lumi, le battute fine da uomo vissuto.........zozzo che non sei altro.



Guarda che il Tuba,pure lui,viaggi gobbo,per il bagaglio di esperienza....non come me,solo xke lui e'giovane(quasi...)


----------



## Eratò (29 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> cioè la tua tecnica è prenderle per sfinimento?


praticamente....sipovero lui o povere loro?


----------



## Nocciola (29 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Vedrai. E' facile. Sicuramente qualcuna delle donne presenti in sala l'avrà già capita. Aspetto fiducioso. Altrimenti le banno


Nothing Hill
Visto 200 volte


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> qualcosa l'ho letto ora...non giudicare quelle che te l'hanno data subito.magari ti desideravano molto e sono state semplicemente spontanee e non zoccole....è brutto denigrare chi ti ha regalato il proprio corpo


non le denigro per niente, ma mi piace pensare di donare del valore al proprio corpo che se concedi con troppa facilità non mi interessa.

quando sono uscito con Laure la prima sera, abbiamo passato una bellissima serata insieme, mi ha invitato a casa sua.
sono salito, erano le 7 del mattino, siamo rimasti a camminare per le strade di parigi tutta la notte, ci siamo fermati a 6:30 in un posto stupendo, abbiamo fatto colazione, una delle serate più romantiche che abbia mai avuto.
mano nella mano a parlare di parigi, delle bellezze che ci circondavano.

a casa sua in cucina ci baciamo, poi mi fermo e le dico, vado a casa.

lei mi guarda e non capisce.

e io le rispondo: questa è stata una giornata perfetta che non ha bisogno di altro.
tu sei perfetta così e non passerà giorno che io non ricordi questa giornata.

ci vediamo più tardi.
era sabato mattina, poi ci vedemmo sabato sera per cena e la domenica mattina per colazione e passammo un'altra giornata stupenda insieme.

andammo a letto la sera, due giorni dopo.

io sono così...


----------



## Hellseven (29 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Nothing Hill
> Visto 200 volte


E 4 matrimoni e un funerale visto qante volte?


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Nothing Hill
> Visto 200 volte


appunto, cose da film, non da vita reale.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Settembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> E 4 matrimoni e un funerale visto qante volte?


Qualcuna meno


----------



## Dalida (29 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> appunto, cose da film, non da vita reale.


sì, mbè, anche la midnight in paris mano nella mano non è una cosa che accade tutti i giorni a noi comuni mortali. almeno a me. in generale, il romanticismo mi risulta stucchevole.


----------



## Nicka (29 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ah...pure...no dico hai letto cosi dice al riguardo delle donne con qualche kg in piu?


Ma Miss...perdonami...ti sembra ci sia da rispondere a certe cose?


----------



## Tubarao (29 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> sì, mbè, anche la midnight in paris mano nella mano non è una cosa che accade tutti i giorni a noi comuni mortali. almeno a me. in generale,* il romanticismo mi risulta stucchevole*.


A me non dispiace......quando è spontaneo.


----------



## zanna (29 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> A me non dispiace......quando è spontaneo.


Cuccioloso :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> sì, mbè, anche la midnight in paris mano nella mano non è una cosa che accade tutti i giorni a noi comuni mortali. almeno a me. in generale,* il romanticismo mi risulta stucchevole.*


guarda fu talmente bello.

abbiamo scherzato come dei deficienti per parecchi mesi sul fatto che il nostro amore fosse nato passeggiando nella città per eccellenza mano nella mano ad osservare e scoprire le viuzze....

fu talmente romantico che la definirei la serata perfetta.


----------



## Caciottina (29 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma Miss...perdonami...ti sembra ci sia da rispondere a certe cose?


e che facciamo? gliele facciamo passare tutte?


----------



## Tubarao (29 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> non le denigro per niente, ma mi piace pensare di donare del valore al proprio corpo che se concedi con troppa facilità non mi interessa.
> 
> quando sono uscito con Laure la prima sera, abbiamo passato una bellissima serata insieme, mi ha invitato a casa sua.
> sono salito, erano le 7 del mattino, siamo rimasti a camminare per le strade di parigi tutta la notte, ci siamo fermati a 6:30 in un posto stupendo, abbiamo fatto colazione, una delle serate più romantiche che abbia mai avuto.
> ...


Intanto la romantica Laura faceva le flessioni sul cazzo del capo.

Magari Elena, che ti si voleva scopare la prima notte perché infoiata, proprio perché consapevole del proprio corpo non l'avrebbe mai fatto.






Scusa la crudezza ma certe volte le tiri proprio fuori. Tanto in gamba su certe cose quanto coglione su altre.


----------



## Dalida (29 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> A me non dispiace......quando è spontaneo.


sì bè, è ovvio che davanti a un gesto carino, nato spontaneamente, tutti siamo contenti. diciamo che odio le sdolcinatezze e i mille mila fronzoli di cui parla LDS. se devo solo andare a letto con uno chi se ne frega, se ho una relazione cerco comunque altre cose.


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> praticamente....sipovero lui o povere loro?


è una tecnica che si usa nella doma dei cavalli. 
Teoricamente anche prendere per sfinimento può funzionare.
Il problema è se continui a sfinirle pure dopo.


----------



## Caciottina (29 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Intanto la romantica Laura faceva le flessioni sul cazzo del capo.
> 
> Magari Elena, che ti si voleva scopare la prima notte perché infoiata, proprio perché consapevole del proprio corpo non l'avrebbe mai fatto.
> 
> ...


ma che linguaggio hai acquisito?


----------



## Dalida (29 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> guarda fu talmente bello.
> 
> abbiamo scherzato come dei deficienti per parecchi mesi sul fatto che il nostro amore fosse nato passeggiando nella città per eccellenza mano nella mano ad osservare e scoprire le viuzze....
> 
> fu talmente romantico che la definirei la serata perfetta.


è proprio questa perfezione di cui parli che a me risulta stucchevole. a me non interessa, ma i gusti sono gusti. rifletti sul fatto che il vostro amore, nato in modo così perfetto e da favola, alla fine non ha retto. le cose importanti non sono queste e la prima qualità, per un uomo come per una donna, è l'intelligenza, non certo la bellezza.


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Intanto la romantica Laura faceva le flessioni sul cazzo del capo.
> 
> Magari Elena, che ti si voleva scopare la prima notte perché infoiata, proprio perché consapevole del proprio corpo non l'avrebbe mai fatto.
> 
> ...


Quoto. E quotereBBi anche la Matra: vai di miele, non d'olio.
Dai retta.


----------



## Tubarao (29 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma che linguaggio hai acquisito?



Oxfordiano my dear


----------



## Caciottina (29 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Oxfordiano my dear


ah ecco perche non ti capivo


----------



## Nicka (29 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> e che facciamo? gliele facciamo passare tutte?


Solo perché sono col cellulare... 

Ma oh...io qualche kg in più ce l'ho...
Quello che mi definiva cesso poi ha pianto e ancora oggi fa fatica a trattenersi quando mi è vicino...e con lui me la sono tirata alla grande, anche se ero cesso e anche se lui ha esperienze da modello.
Poveretto a 34 anni si è lasciato andare un po', ma a 20 chettelodicoafare!!! 

Il problema di Lds è che si ferma taaaaaaanto in superficie...si fa guidare da soldi e gnocca e alcool...poi lui dice di no, ma si vedono quali sono i suoi argomenti.
Per me uno del genere rimane a piedi...anche se sono un frigo e lui è meglio di me...
Chi ci perde non sarei certo io...


----------



## birba (29 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Solo perché sono col cellulare...
> 
> Ma oh...io qualche kg in più ce l'ho...
> Quello che mi definiva cesso poi ha pianto e ancora oggi fa fatica a trattenersi quando mi è vicino...e con lui me la sono tirata alla grande, anche se ero cesso e anche se lui ha esperienze da modello.
> ...


pure io ho qualche kg in più
e se mi mettessi a fare il conto di chi me l'ha chiesta....


----------



## Caciottina (29 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Solo perché sono col cellulare...
> 
> Ma oh...io qualche kg in più ce l'ho...
> Quello che mi definiva cesso poi ha pianto e ancora oggi fa fatica a trattenersi quando mi è vicino...e con lui me la sono tirata alla grande, anche se ero cesso e anche se lui ha esperienze da modello.
> ...


no hai ragione, concordo, ma certe uscite vanno riprese. 
e' un maleducato


----------



## Dalida (29 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Solo perché sono col cellulare...
> 
> Ma oh...io qualche kg in più ce l'ho...
> Quello che mi definiva cesso poi ha pianto e ancora oggi fa fatica a trattenersi quando mi è vicino...e con lui me la sono tirata alla grande, anche se ero cesso e anche se lui ha esperienze da modello.
> ...


ma secondo me LDS con un paio di mosse ben piazzate rivela la sua natura fortemente slave. la sua non è superficialità, è parafilia.


----------



## Nicka (29 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> pure io ho qualche kg in più
> e se mi mettessi a fare il conto di chi me l'ha chiesta....


Benvenuta nel club!!


----------



## Nicka (29 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> no hai ragione, concordo, ma certe uscite vanno riprese.
> e' un maleducato


Sulle ultime uscite concordo...


----------



## Nicka (29 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> ma secondo me LDS con un paio di mosse ben piazzate rivela la sua natura fortemente slave. la sua non è superficialità, è parafilia.


Secondo me chi è slave è molto più forte di come si sta ponendo lui...e anche un attimo più profondo.
Chi si ferma così in superficie fidati che non ne esce bene da certe esperienze conscie...


----------



## birba (29 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Benvenuta nel club!!


minchia, acatto più ora di quando ero 65kg


----------



## Caciottina (29 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Benvenuta nel club!!


per me pensa invece e' il contrario. e' questo che mi fa andare su tutte le bollicine.
io ho anche troppi kg in meno...e mi sento, mi tocco.....ossa....
e invece penso...ma pensa che bello se avessi la ciccetta qui....invece di ossa si toccherebbe qualcos altro....
io trovo le ragazze in carne e proporzionate molto belle, molto sexy.....soprattutto quelle belle curvy.....tanta robbbbbba  belle


----------



## Nicka (29 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> per me pensa invece e' il contrario. e' questo che mi fa andare su tutte le bollicine.
> io ho anche troppi kg in meno...e mi sento, mi tocco.....ossa....
> e invece penso...ma pensa che bello se avessi la ciccetta qui....invece di ossa si toccherebbe qualcos altro....
> io trovo le ragazze in carne e proporzionate molto belle, molto sexy.....soprattutto quelle belle curvy.....tanta robbbbbba  belle


Questi sono gusti...a me piacerebbe essere più magra...non l'abbiamo mai pari!!!


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Intanto la romantica Laura faceva le flessioni sul cazzo del capo.
> 
> Magari Elena, che ti si voleva scopare la prima notte perché infoiata, proprio perché consapevole del proprio corpo non l'avrebbe mai fatto.
> 
> ...



quello è arrivato molto dopo caro mio, molto molto dopo.
alcuni ricordi a parigi, roma e lione resteranno indelebili.


----------



## Dalida (29 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Secondo me chi è slave è molto più forte di come si sta ponendo lui...e anche un attimo più profondo.
> Chi si ferma così in superficie fidati che non ne esce bene da certe esperienze conscie...


è che è ancora inconsapevole. però pensaci, tutta questa dedizione per le pantomime [cosa sono le cenette al ristorante che ti costa un occhio se non questo?], lo sprezzo per chi va a letto alla prima sera che esclude un rapporto più intimo, gli sms in cui si fa rispondere di non disturbare, il fatto che si senta esteticamente inferiore ecc. gli si potrebbe aprire un mondo!


----------



## Caciottina (29 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Questi sono gusti...a me piacerebbe essere più magra...non l'abbiamo mai pari!!!


si e no....lascia perdere come vorresti essere tu....
pero obbiettivamente...una ragazza della quali vedi e senti solo ossa, e' meno attraente di una ragazza bella formosetta, dove puoi ben riconoscere il culo dalla schiena e dalle tette...


----------



## birba (29 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> per me pensa invece e' il contrario. e' questo che mi fa andare su tutte le bollicine.
> io ho anche troppi kg in meno...e mi sento, mi tocco.....ossa....
> e invece penso...ma pensa che bello se avessi la ciccetta qui....invece di ossa si toccherebbe qualcos altro....
> io trovo le ragazze in carne e proporzionate molto belle, molto sexy.....soprattutto quelle belle curvy.....tanta robbbbbba  belle


più magra sì, troppo no, a me piace sentire il morbidino


----------



## Nicka (29 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> è che è ancora inconsapevole. però pensaci, tutta questa dedizione per le pantomime [cosa sono le cenette al ristorante che ti costa un occhio se non questo?], lo sprezzo per chi va a letto alla prima sera che esclude un rapporto più intimo, gli sms in cui si fa rispondere di non disturbare, il fatto che si senta esteticamente inferiore ecc. gli si potrebbe aprire un mondo!


Mmmm...non ne sono così sicura...però vista in questi termini ci potrebbe anche stare...
Lo frega l'inconsapevolezza...


----------



## Caciottina (29 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> più magra sì, troppo no, a me piace sentire il morbidino


anfatti 

sono riuscita a far mettere un po di panciotti al mio bello anche....poca perche a lui non piace, ma a me si, da morireee....e' cosi morbida e io mi ci addormento sopra


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

a me piacciono magre, ciccie proprio zero.

non sto parlando di un kg in più o in meno, sto parlando dei rotoloni regina, dei frigoriferi insomma.


----------



## Nicka (29 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> si e no....lascia perdere come vorresti essere tu....
> pero obbiettivamente...una ragazza della quali vedi e senti solo ossa, e' meno attraente di una ragazza bella formosetta, dove puoi ben riconoscere il culo dalla schiena e dalle tette...


A me piace la proporzione...che sia un po' più magra o un po' più in forma poco conta!
In una donna le curve stanno bene, è gradevole da guardare e toccare...però non ci si dovrebbe fermare a quello!
Eppure qui si parla di occasioni della vita per una modella...boh...per me le occasioni di una vita sono altre.


----------



## Nicka (29 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> a me piacciono magre, ciccie proprio zero.
> 
> non sto parlando di un kg in più o in meno, sto parlando dei rotoloni regina, dei frigoriferi insomma.


Ti auguro di innamorarti di un frigorifero...e che non ti ricambi!!!!


----------



## Caciottina (29 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> A me piace la proporzione...che sia un po' più magra o un po' più in forma poco conta!
> In una donna le curve stanno bene, è gradevole da guardare e toccare...però non ci si dovrebbe fermare a quello!
> Eppure qui si parla di occasioni della vita per una modella...boh...per me le occasioni di una vita sono altre.


anche per me, ma dipende quello che vuoi fare nella vita, se vuoi fare la modella.....non penso che aspiri ad altro


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ti auguro di innamorarti di un frigorifero...e che non ti ricambi!!!!


dubito che accada...onestamente.


----------



## Nicka (29 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> dubito che accada...onestamente.


Non ho dubbi...tranquillo...


----------



## Caciottina (29 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> dubito che accada...onestamente.



ma guarda...tra karma e macumba....tranquillo che succedera....
il karma e' figlio di se stesso, alla macumba ci penso io


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> è che è ancora inconsapevole. però pensaci, tutta questa dedizione per le pantomime [cosa sono le cenette al ristorante che ti costa un occhio se non questo?], lo sprezzo per chi va a letto alla prima sera che esclude un rapporto più intimo, gli sms in cui si fa rispondere di non disturbare, il fatto che si senta esteticamente inferiore ecc. gli si potrebbe aprire un mondo!



le cene al ristorante non le ho mai fatte con chi non conoscevo.
non ci porto nessuno al ristorante che costa.

ci vado con chi so che posso condividere un momento particolare.
chi non apprezza o chi non comprende di certo non me lo porto in un ristorante particolare.


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non ho dubbi...tranquillo...


che accada?


----------



## Nicka (29 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> che accada?


Che NON accada...tranquillo...non vorrei sognassi tanti frigoriferi stanotte!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> le cene al ristorante non le ho mai fatte con chi non conoscevo.
> non ci porto nessuno al ristorante che costa.
> 
> ci vado con chi so che posso condividere un momento particolare.
> chi non apprezza o chi non comprende di certo non me lo porto in un ristorante particolare.


quello che ha rovinato la vostra generazione è questa esasperazione della scuola cirenaica, dove si parte dalla ricerca del piacere ma purtroppo si arriva alla soggezione della forma.
E, ragazzo mio, prima o poi soccazzi perchè la forma è solo il contenitore, la vetrina, e per sua natura ciò che contiene non mantiene la stessa forma, quando il contenitore cambia.
E il contenitore... è inevitabilmente mutevole.


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quello che ha rovinato la vostra generazione è questa esasperazione della scuola cirenaica, dove si parte dalla ricerca del piacere ma purtroppo si arriva alla soggezione della forma.
> E, ragazzo mio, prima o poi soccazzi perchè la forma è solo il contenitore, la vetrina, e per sua natura ciò che contiene non mantiene la stessa forma, quando il contenitore cambia.
> E il contenitore... è inevitabilmente mutevole.


c'ho 28 anni, come sarà la mia donna a 40 al momento non mi interessa.

quanto meno in giovinezza direi che posso concentrarmi sulle donne non frigorifero...quanto meno ci posso provare


----------



## Dalida (29 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> le cene al ristorante non le ho mai fatte con chi non conoscevo.
> non ci porto nessuno al ristorante che costa.
> 
> ci vado con chi so che posso condividere un momento particolare.
> chi non apprezza o chi non comprende di certo non me lo porto in un ristorante particolare.


oddio, alla parola "ristorante" tu proprio non leggi altro! il mio discorso comunque era scherzoso, ma so che mi viene sempre molto male scherzare. vorrei avere la capacità descrittiva di oscuro per chiarirti meglio a cosa mi riferivo.


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> APPLAUSOOOO!!!!
> 
> Comunque secondo me farebbe meglio a cambiare obiettivo, perchè secondo me con questa ormai la corda si è spezzata...


e manco l'ho vista ancora...vedremo se questa sera giocherà al gatto e il topo dopo il tennis.


----------



## Nicka (29 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> c'ho 28 anni, come sarà la mia donna a 40 al momento non mi interessa.
> 
> quanto meno in giovinezza direi che posso concentrarmi sulle donne non frigorifero...quanto meno ci posso provare


Bello da dire per uno che voleva sposarsi...

Davvero, non capisco se mi stai sul culo o mi fai simpatia...ma sicuro se fossi mio amico ti manderei affanculo dalla mattina alla sera...


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> c'ho 28 anni, come sarà la mia donna a 40 al momento non mi interessa.
> 
> quanto meno in giovinezza direi che posso concentrarmi sulle donne non frigorifero...quanto meno ci posso provare


e non hai capito :
soggezione della forma.
Non ... vado con una perchè mi tira, perchè non riesco a starle vicino senza zomparle addosso.
E' ben diverso.
E usa il miele, non l'olio, il miele, maremma unta.
Poi ti chiedi perchè ...


----------



## Dalida (29 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Bello da dire per uno che voleva sposarsi...
> 
> Davvero, non capisco se mi stai sul culo o mi fai simpatia...ma sicuro se fossi mio amico ti manderei affanculo dalla mattina alla sera...


a me è simpatico. è un po' sgangherato.


----------



## Nicka (29 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> a me è simpatico. è un po' sgangherato.


Solo un po'?!


----------



## Tubarao (29 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> a me è simpatico. è un po' sgangherato.


Per diversi aspetti lo avverto come una persona in gamba. Veramente.

Poi però............


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Bello da dire per uno che voleva sposarsi...
> 
> Davvero, non capisco se mi stai sul culo o mi fai simpatia...ma sicuro se fossi mio amico ti manderei affanculo dalla mattina alla sera...


Laure era gran bellissima ragazza, non le mancava proprio niente.
non un filino di grasso, sempre in forma, bellissima, ci teneva, come piace a me.

certo Elena è un altro pianeta, ma Laure era una gran bella donna.


----------



## birba (29 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> a me piacciono magre, ciccie proprio zero.
> 
> non sto parlando di un kg in più o in meno, sto parlando dei rotoloni regina, dei frigoriferi insomma.


cmq sei un gentleman


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Per diversi aspetti lo avverto come una persona in gamba. Veramente.
> 
> Poi però............



qualcosa di buono la farò anche, in quanto a donne non credo visto che finisco sempre a pedate nel culo.


----------



## lothar57 (29 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Per diversi aspetti lo avverto come una persona in gamba. Veramente.
> 
> Poi però............


Considera l'eta'.... e quanti ''bamboccioni'' abbiamo in questo dannato paese??lui ha avuto coraggio..quindi guai a chi lo tocca....tu li banni vero Capo?


----------



## zanna (29 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Per diversi aspetti lo avverto come una persona in gamba. Veramente.
> 
> *Poi però*............


:girapalle:


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

mi sto cominciando a fare le pippe mentali....

un ottimo modo per cominciare a fare stronzate.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non ho dubbi...tranquillo...


Un uomo di spessore...niente da dire


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Un uomo di spessore...niente da dire


sfotti sfotti


----------



## Nicka (29 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> sfotti sfotti


Ma pensi di poter essere preso seriamente?
No ma davvero?


----------



## Nocciola (29 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> sfotti sfotti


Non stavo sfottendo.
Sei di una superficialità devastante in questo campo


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non stavo sfottendo.
> Sei di una superficialità devastante in questo campo


perchè preferisco una donna bella ad un termosifone?


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

nicka mi hai fatto pensare a questo 

[video=youtube;R9DkRQW77nc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R9DkRQW77nc[/video]


----------



## Nocciola (29 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> perchè preferisco una donna bella ad un termosifone?


Non è questione di preferire è proprio un discorso di valori che non hai, in generale. Sei vuoto, secondo me. Sei il genere d'uomo che nemmeno fossi Cloonye prenderei in considerazione


----------



## Nicka (29 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> nicka mi hai fatto pensare a questo
> 
> [video=youtube;R9DkRQW77nc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R9DkRQW77nc[/video]


Tale e quale...


----------



## sienne (29 Settembre 2014)

Ciao

vorrei proprio vedere quanto vale la bellezza esteriore, 
quando poi risulta una stella marina ...  ...

La bellezza è un condimento ... sta tutto lì ...


sienne


----------



## zadig (29 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> mi sto cominciando a fare le pippe mentali....
> 
> un ottimo modo per cominciare a fare stronzate.


mi domando se ti piace più commiserarti o scolarti bocce di vino costoso.


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

*porca troia - grosso problema.*

è una matta.

non so se riuscirò a parlarne.

è una matta disturbata.

non so cosa le hanno fatto, ma non le hanno mica fatto del bene gli altri uomini.

mi ha fatto letteralmente pisciare sotto dalla paura.

quando troverò il coraggio ne parlerò.

al momento non ho voglia di pensarci.


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> è una matta.
> 
> non so se riuscirò a parlarne.
> 
> ...


Elena ?


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Elena ?


si, mi ha fatto piangere, sul serio, poi le ho detto, ascolta è troppo, non ce la faccio e me ne sono andato.
mi ha fatto veramente pisciare sotto.


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> si, mi ha fatto piangere, sul serio, poi le ho detto, ascolta è troppo, non ce la faccio e me ne sono andato.
> mi ha fatto veramente pisciare sotto.


cacchio addirittura !!!!


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> cacchio addirittura !!!!



mi ha fatto tanta tenerezza anche, io vivo veramente in un mondo di fate mi sa.
ce ne sono di cose strane al mondo.


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Settembre 2014)

*Lds*

Se ti ha preoccupato e vivere uno stato d'ansia direi che è il caso tu eviti di frequentarla


----------



## Nicka (29 Settembre 2014)

Meglio di una telenovella sul serio!!!


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Se ti ha preoccupato e vivere uno stato d'ansia direi che è il caso tu eviti di frequentarla


non so se la vedrò ancora, onestamente. 
ci sono cose che non riesco a fare, menare una donna è veramente impossibile.
le ho tirato uno schiaffo ma forte in faccia che mi ha fatto piangere, le ho chiesto come fosse possibile che lei volesse una cosa del genere....mi ha dato a sua volta una legnata che credo sentirò per una settimana.

mi ha detto che gli uomini sono abituati a picchiarla, e ti giuro mi ha fatto piangere, ma come si può picchiare una donna così.

le ho detto di non chiamarmi più se ha intenzione di essere picchiata, perché io voglio una relazione, anche se solo di sesso, normale dove do una carezza non una legnata in faccia.

ma che cazzo è


----------



## Tubarao (29 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> non so se la vedrò ancora, onestamente.
> ci sono cose che non riesco a fare, menare una donna è veramente impossibile.
> le ho tirato uno schiaffo ma forte in faccia che mi ha fatto piangere, le ho chiesto come fosse possibile che lei volesse una cosa del genere....mi ha dato a sua volta una legnata che credo sentirò per una settimana.
> 
> ...


Ti ha chiesto di menarla ?


----------



## Nicka (29 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> non so se la vedrò ancora, onestamente.
> ci sono cose che non riesco a fare, menare una donna è veramente impossibile.
> le ho tirato uno schiaffo ma forte in faccia che mi ha fatto piangere, le ho chiesto come fosse possibile che lei volesse una cosa del genere....mi ha dato a sua volta una legnata che credo sentirò per una settimana.
> 
> ...


Lei ti ha chiesto una sberla e tu senza essere avvezzo a certe cose lo hai fatto?
Perché?


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

mi ha raccontato che nel suo ambiente è normale che gli uomini le picchiano.

ma che cazzo è, ma veramente....

più metto il naso nel suo mondo più mi terrorizza.

mi ha chiesto se uso droghe, le ho detto che è fuori di melone, che non ho mai fatto nemmeno un tiro di sigaretta in vita mia....

mi ha detto che a lei piace essere picchiata, mi ha fatto piangere, non avevo mai pianto mentre stavo facendo sesso.
anche questo mi è capitato.

come perdere in un secondo ogni voglia.

cioè mi stava urlando picchiami, picchiami, e non so per quale motivo ad un certo momento le ho tirato un ceffone a mio avviso forte, lei mi ha guardato ridendo e mi ha dato una legnata fortissima, poi l'ho guardata e mi ha detto picchiami più forte, in quel momento mi è venuto da piangere.


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Lei ti ha chiesto una sberla e tu senza essere avvezzo a certe cose lo hai fatto?
> Perché?


ma che ne so perché, la sberla che le ho dato io a confronto fu carezza....


----------



## Nicka (29 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> mi ha raccontato che nel suo ambiente è normale che gli uomini le picchiano.
> 
> ma che cazzo è, ma veramente....
> 
> ...


Richiedo...perché tu mentre ci stavi tra le gambe l'hai menata?
Non dirmi perché te lo ha chiesto...perché se la cosa non ti sfiora il cervello al massimo ti alzi e te ne vai.


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Richiedo...perché tu mentre ci stavi tra le gambe l'hai menata?
> Non dirmi perché te lo ha chiesto...perché se la cosa non ti sfiora il cervello al massimo ti alzi e te ne vai.


non so, la foga, il momento, glielo ho data...pam.
è stata una scarica di adrenalina a cui sono seguite una moltitudine di emozioni particolari.
paura, ansia, shock, pianto...


----------



## Nicka (30 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> non so, la foga, il momento, glielo ho data...pam.
> è stata una scarica di adrenalina a cui sono seguite una moltitudine di emozioni particolari.
> paura, ansia, shock, pianto...


Ripetimi quante volte ti ho detto di stare per i fatti tuoi...almeno per un po'...
Non sei nel momento più adatto per metterti in certe situazioni...

In ogni caso fammi sapere tra un paio di giorni come ti senti ripensandoci...se tra tutte ste emozioni hai provato anche eccitazione, soprattutto quando ti ha corcato di mazzate lei...perché davvero c'è da valutare un tuo lato masochistico un po' accentuato...


----------



## LDS (30 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ripetimi quante volte ti ho detto di stare per i fatti tuoi...almeno per un po'...
> Non sei nel momento più adatto per metterti in certe situazioni...
> 
> In ogni caso fammi sapere tra un paio di giorni come ti senti ripensandoci...se tra tutte ste emozioni hai provato anche eccitazione, soprattutto quando ti ha corcato di mazzate lei...perché davvero c'è da valutare un tuo lato masochistico un po' accentuato...


me l'hai detto. si, più volte.

ma guarda non è stato essere menato che mi ha fatto crollare, è stato il mio gesto.
mai in vita mia avevo picchiato qualcuno, nemmeno da ragazzo, vabbè eccetto mio fratello, ma è diverso.

questo è stato un gesto veramente adrenalinico che mi ha terrorizzato anche perché sono sicuro di averle fatto male, cazzo lei mi ha fatto un male bestia.

poi ha cercato di tranquillizzarmi, si è scusata dicendomi che io sono diverso, che non avrebbe dovuto, e bla bla.

non capisco perché a lei piaccia essere picchiata, non posso credere che una ragazza così delicata, così giovane, così bella possa volere essere maltrattata, ma perché cristo.

mi ha detto che non le piacciono le smancerie, ma io le adoro cazzo....
non c'è futuro, nemmeno a letto con questa.


----------



## LDS (30 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> LDS, tu non stai ai livelli di questa matta ma comunque non stai bene moralmente: come ti viene di esaudire una richiesta del genere?
> 
> Lasciala perdere e basta!
> 
> ...


è na parola grossa.....
degna del marito di lizzi onestamente.

è partita conficcandomi unghie nella schiena, dandomi ceffoni sul culo, mi ha supplicato di farle del male, avrebbe fatto passare il desiderio a chiunque non fosse depravato onestamente.
la trovo veramente una depravazione degna di bestie.

io amo le coccole e le tenerezze, questa ama le legnate.
non ci siamo


----------



## Stark72 (30 Settembre 2014)

Comunque non è che sto suo mondo sia così particolare.
Hai trovato una che si eccita se la corchi di pizze.
Le puoi trovare pure a Roccacannuccia, Frattocchie e Poggibonsi, magari pure più casarecce.
Non te la prendere ma sta cosa mi ha fatto ridere, mi ha fatto pensare a un film di Ben Stiller in cui lui conosce una bella topa dolcissima e se la sposa in poco tempo senza nemmeno trombarci. Poi la prima notte lei si spoglia e in mezzo alle gambe ha la foresta dell'amazzonia, prende a pizze Ben Stiller e gli urla "PISELLAMI!!! PISELLAMI!!! PISELLAMIIIII!!!".


----------



## Nicka (30 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> non capisco perché a lei piaccia essere picchiata, non posso credere che una ragazza così delicata, così giovane, così bella possa volere essere maltrattata, ma perché cristo.
> 
> mi ha detto che non le piacciono le smancerie, ma io le adoro cazzo....
> non c'è futuro, nemmeno a letto con questa.


Vedi...il tuo problema è proprio il tuo mondo fatato...
Per quale motivo una ragazza delicata, giovane e bella non può amare qualcosa del genere?
Tralasciamo la depravazione di certi atti che a seconda del livello può essere relativa...
Intendo proprio che tu non concepisci che il tuo ideale non sia etereo, ma umano.
Hai parlato di questa come se fosse una specie di divinità...quasi che non andasse nemmeno al cesso.
Ebbene, non è così e te ne sei reso conto...
E come te lo ha fatto capire? Di violenza...ti ha tirato sul nostro mondo di forza e ti ha spalancato gli occhi.
Sveglia, la vita non è un film, non è Parigi, non è il voler imparare il russo per far colpo pensando di andare tra le braccia di un angelo. La vita non è in funzione di vino e gnocca, ricordalo...hai solo 28 anni, ma fossi in te comincerei a pensare che gli anni sono già 28...concetto un attimino differente.


----------



## Nicka (30 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Comunque non è che sto suo mondo sia così particolare.
> Hai trovato una che si eccita se la corchi di pizze.
> Le puoi trovare pure a Roccacannuccia, Frattocchie e Poggibonsi, magari pure più casarecce.
> Non te la prendere ma sta cosa mi ha fatto ridere, mi ha fatto pensare a un film di Ben Stiller in cui lui conosce una bella topa dolcissima e se la sposa in poco tempo senza nemmeno trombarci. Poi la prima notte lei si spoglia e in mezzo alle gambe ha la foresta dell'amazzonia, prende a pizze Ben Stiller e gli urla "PISELLAMI!!! PISELLAMI!!! PISELLAMIIIII!!!".


Immagina mille faccine che ridono!!! 
Che dal cellulare solo questa  mi viene!!!


----------



## LDS (30 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vedi...il tuo problema è proprio il tuo mondo fatato...
> Per quale motivo una ragazza delicata, giovane e bella non può amare qualcosa del genere?
> Tralasciamo la depravazione di certi atti che a seconda del livello può essere relativa...
> Intendo proprio che tu non concepisci che il tuo ideale non sia etereo, ma umano.
> ...


ma che significa, poteva anche essere una donna normale che amasse le cose normali.
tutto potevo immaginarmi tranne che amasse essere picchiata.

se è così è perché la picchiano da molto tempo e onestamente la trovo una cosa disgustosa.


----------



## LDS (30 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Direi proprio di no...
> 
> Ti sta passando la cotta?



ma no cazzo, mi piace un sacco.

mi fa solo paura.
poi il pensiero che a lei piaccia essere picchiata, ma voglio dire, ma chi cazzo ha frequentato in vita sua.

ma che uomini di merda ha frequentato che le hanno messo in testa l'idea che una donna si deve picchiare....ma per cortesia.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Settembre 2014)

Intanto sei andato a letto con una gran topa della quale ti sentivi inferiore. Ti ci senti ancora o hai cambiato prospettiva? Superficialità ed apparenza ti hanno portato a questo. Magari la prossima volta non ti fermi al bella topa e vai oltre.,
E non é un giudizio su lei che nemmeno penso sia così perversa ma semplicemente diversa da te.
Ma quando mai ti ricapita che una figa cosi vuole scopare te (cit)
Si lo ammetto e sono stronza ma un po ci gongolo.


Dopodiché spero che lo spavento e lo stordimento passino presto


----------



## Nocciola (30 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ma no cazzo, mi piace un sacco.
> 
> mi fa solo paura.
> poi il pensiero che a lei piaccia essere picchiata, ma voglio dire, ma chi cazzo ha frequentato in vita sua.
> ...


Non sono uomini di merda. Semplicemente esiste chi gode sentendo dolore o dando dolore.
Puoi non condividerlo come non lo condivido io ma esistono mille sfumature  nel sesso


----------



## LDS (30 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Intanto sei andato a letto con una gran topa della quale ti sentivi inferiore. Ti ci senti ancora o hai cambiato prospettiva? Superficialità ed apparenza ti hanno portato a questo. Magari la prossima volta non ti fermi al bella topa e vai oltre.,
> E non é un giudizio su lei che nemmeno penso sia così perversa ma semplicemente diversa da te.
> Ma quando mai ti ricapita che una figa cosi vuole scopare te (cit)
> Si lo ammetto e sono stronza ma un po ci gongolo.
> ...


credo che lo ricorderò a lungo e non perché fosse bellissima....perchè un corpo così me lo posso sognare la notte per il resto dei miei giorni che per rivederlo devo andare sulle riviste.

tutto avrei potuto pensare tranne quello che è successo.

e se penso che il mondo è pieno di bestie che le avrebbero fatto un sacco di male, la cosa mi tormenta, perché sicuramente ci saranno stati e ci saranno ancora, e la cosa mi da un pensiero talmente negativo.
io non voglio che la picchino...


----------



## LDS (30 Settembre 2014)

per il suo compleanno le ho regalato un orsacchiotto di peluche, mi ha appena mandato una foto sua che stringe l'orsacchiotto scusandosi.

io non voglio che qualcuno la meni.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> credo che lo ricorderò a lungo e non perché fosse bellissima....perchè un corpo così me lo posso sognare la notte per il resto dei miei giorni che per rivederlo devo andare sulle riviste.
> 
> tutto avrei potuto pensare tranne quello che è successo.
> 
> ...


Leggi il labbiale LEI VUOLE ESSERE PICCHIATA. Se non le piacesse non te lo avrebbe chiesto. Avrebbe approfittato del fatto che ha incontrato un uomo romantico e dolce e invece non gliene frega nulla.
Fai un passo indietro e pensa a come ha risposto al messaggio: ti faccio vedere come gioco a tennis...ora secondo me è più chiaro


----------



## LDS (30 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Leggi il labbiale LEI VUOLE ESSERE PICCHIATA. Se non le piacesse non te lo avrebbe chiesto. Avrebbe approfittato del fatto che ha incontrato un uomo romantico e dolce e invece non gliene frega nulla.
> Fai un passo indietro e pensa a come ha risposto al messaggio: ti faccio vedere come gioco a tennis...ora secondo me è più chiaro


non posso credere che si possa preferire uno schiaffo in faccia ad una carezza.

lei vuole essere picchiata perché ha avuto uomini che l'hanno picchiata. si può cambiare anche.


----------



## LDS (30 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Non ti sfiora proprio l'idea che anche lei è strana come quelli?
> 
> Secondo me ha ragione Farfalla, ragioni in modo superficiale.
> 
> ...


mi terrorizza che qualcuno la possa picchiare fino a farla stare male.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> non posso credere che si possa preferire uno schiaffo in faccia ad una carezza.
> 
> lei vuole essere picchiata perché ha avuto uomini che l'hanno picchiata. si può cambiare anche.


Sè buonasera..,
Continua a disegnarla per come la immagini e non per come è.
uma donna che è stata picchiata contro la sua volontà non chiede di essere picchiata. Puó essere che se avessi iniziato tu l'avrebbe accettato perchè abituata ma non ne godrebbe.Qui la cosa parte da lei e ne gode


----------



## Tubarao (30 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> per il suo compleanno le ho regalato un orsacchiotto di peluche, mi ha appena mandato una foto sua che stringe l'orsacchiotto scusandosi.
> 
> io non voglio che qualcuno la meni.


Me lo levate dalle mani per favore


----------



## Nocciola (30 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Me lo levate dalle mani per favore


No no. Io te lo lascio e mi godo lo spettacolo.
L'orsacchiotto l'ha come minimo fatto a pezzi un minuto dopo aver inviato lo foto


----------



## passante (30 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> credo che lo ricorderò a lungo e non perché fosse bellissima....perchè un corpo così me lo posso sognare la notte per il resto dei miei giorni che per rivederlo devo andare sulle riviste.
> 
> tutto avrei potuto pensare tranne quello che è successo.
> 
> ...


ma no, guarda.
probabilmente è una a cui piace sentire dolore mentre fa sesso, c'è pieno il mondo.
secondo me è più sano, in questi casi, trovarsi un partner fisso e giocare a master e slave, ma insomma, ognuno fa quello che vuole.

mo' lascia perdere sta fisima del crocerossino per l'amor del cielo, perché lei non vuole essere salvata e non c'è niente da cui debba essere salvata. le piace il sesso in un modo diverso dal tuo. e che sarà mai. poi che a te faccia impressione è un altro discorso (ce ne sono per così di cose che i miei amici fanno e che a me lasciano inorridito, mica li devo salvare). e ora stattene un po' solo e buonino che ti fa solo che bene.


----------



## LDS (30 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sè buonasera..,
> Continua a disegnarla per come la immagini e non per come è.
> uma donna che è stata picchiata contro la sua volontà non chiede di essere picchiata. Puó essere che se avessi iniziato tu l'avrebbe accettato perchè abituata ma non ne godrebbe.Qui la cosa parte da lei e ne gode


le ho detto di non cercarmi se ha voglia di essere picchiata da me perché io non sono un animale e amo l'amore non la violenza.

non vedo per quale motivo mi deve inviare una sua foto chiedendomi scusa con il mio peluche se volesse essere maltrattata.


----------



## passante (30 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Me lo levate dalle mani per favore


----------



## Nocciola (30 Settembre 2014)

passante ha detto:


> ma no, guarda.
> probabilmente è una a cui piace sentire dolore mentre fa sesso, c'è pieno il mondo.
> secondo me è più sano, in questi casi, trovarsi un partner fisso e giocare a master e slave, ma insomma, ognuno fa quello che vuole.
> 
> mo' lascia perdere sta fisima del crocerossino per l'amor del cielo, perché lei non vuole essere salvata e non c'è niente da cui debba essere salvata. le piace il sesso in un modo diverso dal tuo. e che sarà mai. poi che a te faccia impressione è un altro discorso (ce ne sono per così di cose che i miei amici fanno e che a me lasciano inorridito, mica li devo salvare). e ora stattene un po' solo e buonino che ti fa solo che bene.


Quoto


----------



## passante (30 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> le ho detto di non cercarmi se ha voglia di essere picchiata da me perché io non sono un animale e amo l'amore non la violenza.
> 
> non vedo per quale motivo mi deve inviare una sua foto chiedendomi scusa con il mio peluche se volesse essere maltrattata.


ma qui non si parla di amore qui si parla di sesso. dai LDS ti prego... hai solo trovato una a cui piace farlo strano, su. non drammatizzare :sbatti:


----------



## Nocciola (30 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> le ho detto di non cercarmi se ha voglia di essere picchiata da me perché io non sono un animale e amo l'amore non la violenza.
> 
> non vedo per quale motivo mi deve inviare una sua foto chiedendomi scusa con il mio peluche se volesse essere maltrattata.


Non cè la faccio
Per lei essere menata è come per te fare due ore di massaggi
Probabilmente ha capito di averti scioccato e ti chiede scusa ma non cambia che lei si ecciti così


----------



## Nocciola (30 Settembre 2014)

TUBA dove sei? Che fai abbandoni il ring ?


----------



## LDS (30 Settembre 2014)

può essere.

c'è una cosa che mi piace tantissimo fare ed è guardare il mondo con gli occhi degli altri.
ho sempre pensato che la sola cosa da fare per comprendere una persona sia osservare con attenzione come ella guardi le cose che la circondano.

quando ho guardato con i suoi occhi quello che le hanno fatto, consenziente o meno, mi sono spaventato a morte perché io ho il terrore del dolore, soprattutto quando gratuito.

è sicuro che non la cercherò più per quanto mi riguarda.
se torna come una persona normale sarà un piacere mostrare cosa significa amare qualcuno con il cuore invece che con le mani. Anche se solo per sesso.

altrimenti vedrò di tornare nel mio mondo di fate.


----------



## LDS (30 Settembre 2014)

passante ha detto:


> ma qui non si parla di amore qui si parla di sesso. dai LDS ti prego... hai solo trovato una a cui piace farlo strano, su. non drammatizzare :sbatti:


strano a casa mia non significa che ti devo lasciare lividi ovunque altrimenti non ti piace.
per me non è normale, è da malati.

porca troia, domani che dico al lavoro se mi rimane la cinquina sulla faccia. mi fa un cazzo di male.


----------



## Tubarao (30 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> TUBA dove sei? Che fai abbandoni il ring ?


Mi spiace per LDS, perché si vede che è un bravo ragazzo, ma è troppo innamorato dell'amore. Troppo.


----------



## passante (30 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> TUBA dove sei? Che fai abbandoni il ring ?


sarà andato a decapitare qualche peluche


----------



## LDS (30 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Mi spiace per LDS, perché si vede che è un bravo ragazzo, ma è troppo innamorato dell'amore. Troppo.



è per quello che continuano a fottermi e a farmi male.
pazienza. 

si vede che non ho fatto il militare e che odio la violenza.


----------



## passante (30 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> strano a casa mia non significa che ti devo lasciare lividi ovunque altrimenti non ti piace.
> per me non è normale, è da malati.
> 
> porca troia, domani che dico al lavoro se mi rimane la cinquina sulla faccia. mi fa un cazzo di male.


eh, figurati a casa mia.

comunque io non dico che sia sano o malato, dico che a lei piace così, e che c'è pieno il mondo. 
e aggiungo che fossi in te lascerei perdere.


----------



## LDS (30 Settembre 2014)

passante ha detto:


> sarà andato a decapitare qualche peluche


l'ho preso del WWF per devolvere 2 sterline per la salvaguardia degli orsi polari....cazzo.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> strano a casa mia non significa che ti devo lasciare lividi ovunque altrimenti non ti piace.
> per me non è normale, è da malati.
> 
> porca troia, domani che dico al lavoro se mi rimane la cinquina sulla faccia. mi fa un cazzo di male.


Appunto a casa tua. Ma poi esistono casa mia, casa sua, casa di un'altra e un'altra ancora.
Devi accettare le diversitá. Poi non devi interagirci per forza ma prendi atto che esistono


----------



## Nocciola (30 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> l'ho preso del WWF per devolvere 2 sterline per la salvaguardia degli orsi polari....cazzo.


Ringrazia che dei due Admin é sveglio quello meno violento...


----------



## Tubarao (30 Settembre 2014)

passante ha detto:


> sarà andato a decapitare qualche peluche


A me è capitato con una tedesca. Io non sono altissimo ma questa era una perticona della miseria. Quando chiuse la porta mi guardava con quella faccia: E adesso piccolo italienen dal cuoricino dolce dolce io fare vedere te chi comanda qua jaaa ? 

Mancava poco che toccava giocarsela a braccio di ferro per decidere chi stava sopra, e se me lo avesse proposto non sarei stato così sicuro di portare il risultato a casa. 

Diciamo che ad un certo punto ho dovuto fare come Coppi sul Pordoi..........mi sono alzato sui pedali.


----------



## LDS (30 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Appunto a casa tua. Ma poi esistono casa mia, casa sua, casa di un'altra e un'altra ancora.
> Devi accettare le diversitá. Poi non devi interagirci per forza ma prendi atto che esistono



ne prendo atto, ma perché devo essere sempre io quello che trova le cose strane.

per quale cazzo di motivo devo chiedere ad una donna che amo di sposarmi e una settimana dopo devo ritrovarmi con il culo per aria perché lei si scopa il capo.

e per quale cazzo di motivo devo trovare una donna che mi piace e mi affascina con cui c'è affinità che adora quello che io detesto.

ma ci sono donne normali per me?


----------



## LDS (30 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> A me è capitato con una tedesca. Io non sono altissimo ma questa era una perticona della miseria. Quando chiuse la porta mi guardava con quella faccia: E adesso piccolo italienen dal cuoricino dolce dolce io fare vedere te chi comanda qua jaaa ?
> 
> Mancava poco che toccava giocarsela a braccio di ferro per decidere chi stava sopra, e se me lo avesse proposto non sarei stato così sicuro di portare il risultato a casa.
> 
> Diciamo che ad un certo punto ho dovuto fare come Coppi sul Pordoi..........mi sono alzato sui pedali.




non c'è problema, io non arrivo al metro e settanta.
n'altro po' i ragazzini di 12 anni mi superano.

mi piace tenere sotto controllo la situazione, ho sempre avuto donne più alte ( e non ci vuole molto quando sei nano ) ma mai oltre il metro e 75....

per fortuna ho sempre trovato persone intelligenti che uscendo insieme indossavano solo ballerine, lasciando a casa il tacco 12...altrimenti manco alle tette ci arrivavo.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ne prendo atto, ma perché devo essere sempre io quello che trova le cose strane.
> 
> per quale cazzo di motivo devo chiedere ad una donna che amo di sposarmi e una settimana dopo devo ritrovarmi con il culo per aria perché lei si scopa il capo.
> 
> ...


Probabilmente si basta non cercarle e non fermarsi alle strafiga. Ti ha fregato l'essere accecato dalla bellezza e non andare oltre. Ripeto il
Concetto della superficialitá. Se quello che cerchi in una donn é che sia figa e non astemia e per te sono due caratteristiche fondamentali è probabile che una donna meno bella e astemia ma che sappia amare come vorresti la scarteresti a priori


----------



## Tubarao (30 Settembre 2014)

[video=youtube;HSdtAPLw_58]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HSdtAPLw_58[/video]


----------



## LDS (30 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Probabilmente si basta non cercarle e non fermarsi alle strafiga. Ti ha fregato l'essere accecato dalla bellezza e non andare oltre. Ripeto il
> Concetto della superficialitá. Se quello che cerchi in una donn é che sia figa e non astemia e per te sono due caratteristiche fondamentali è probabile che una donna meno bella e astemia ma che sappia amare come vorresti la scarteresti a priori


non posso avere una relazione con una donna che non beve manco un goccio, è impossibile.

il vino è la mia vita, ce l'ho nel sangue.
posso accettare un sacco di cose, ma questo no.


----------



## LDS (30 Settembre 2014)

*a sto punto....*

[video=youtube;X9hJ-HxsYZY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X9hJ-HxsYZY[/video]


----------



## passante (30 Settembre 2014)

mi ricordo un tipo che stava in fissa con i piedi. naaaaaaaaaa... che sfiga! di solito lo capisci prima perché ti chiedono che numero di scarpe porti quasi prima di chiederti come ti chiami e allora (nel mio caso) li eviti... comunque io per un po' ci sono stato poi quando ho capito che mi sarei voluto suicidare con le stringhe delle scarpe gli ho detto: no, guarda non se po' fa.  e l'abbiamo piantata lì...


per dire: caro LDS capita a tutti, sai.


----------



## sienne (30 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> può essere.
> 
> c'è una cosa che mi piace tantissimo fare ed è guardare il mondo con gli occhi degli altri.
> ho sempre pensato che la sola cosa da fare per comprendere una persona sia osservare con attenzione come ella guardi le cose che la circondano.
> ...



Ciao,

per come ti leggo, non lo percepisco proprio così. 
Lei parla di piacere ... e tu di violenza ... 
Non abbandoni proprio per nulla il tuo mondo, per entrare in quello degli altri ... 
Se no avresti percepito anche i suoi metri di misura ... che possono piacere o meno ...


sienne


----------



## Lucrezia (30 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ne prendo atto, ma perché devo essere sempre io quello che trova le cose strane.
> 
> per quale cazzo di motivo devo chiedere ad una donna che amo di sposarmi e una settimana dopo devo ritrovarmi con il culo per aria perché lei si scopa il capo.
> 
> ...



Mah vedi son punti di vista, per me per esempio sei strano tu. 'Sta poveretta secondo me è anche stata coraggiosa nel mostrarti immediatamente cosa le piace senza lasciarsi frenare dal timore di inquietarti, e onestamente l'apprezzo per questo. Mi hai fatto tanta tenerezza che mi è persino passata la rabbia che avevo accumulato nelle ultime 15 pagine per i frigoriferi e quelle che la danno via subito. Mi dispiace che trovi questa cosa strana, c'è un sacco di gente a cui piace essere menata e insultata durante il sesso, e secondo me non ha niente a che vedere con il non voler o sapere essere amati, come pensi tu. Anzi onestamente, mi fido di più di un uomo che mi prende a pizze (se ha il mio permesso) piuttosto di uno che ha paura di farlo, perchè il secondo, spesso, rientra fra coloro che hanno paura di scoprire un lato di sè stessi che temono, e che non son certi di cosa accadrà se perderanno il controllo; ed è quello che credo sia successo a te quando hai pianto. In fondo non mi sembra un'esperienza in toto negativa, hai avuto interessanti spunti di riflessione: sul fatto che alla fine tu l'abbia schiaffeggiata e non sai perchè - e mi sembra di capire che ciò comunque non ti abbia fatto perdere l'erezione - e sulla tua reazione emotiva dopo, che non mi sembra di disgusto quanto piuttosto di paura (di cosa?)
Infine, come già detto da altri splendidi utenti, ma ci tengo particolarmente a sottolinearlo, forse hai avuto un assaggio del fatto che l'aspetto fisico non c'entra una mazza con l'affinità, nè sessuale nè emotiva, e quando ti libererai dai due etti di prosciutto che hai sugli occhi, scoprirai quante donne al mondo ci sono che non corrispondono ai tuoi canoni di estetica, ma che oltre ad essere incredibilmente arrapanti, magari, sono anche adatte a te.


----------



## LDS (30 Settembre 2014)

me ne vado a dormire....

lucrezia mi piace il tuo pensiero, parecchio e ti ringrazio.
mi piacciono tante di cose che leggo, mi piacciono un'enormità di cose e altre mi fanno paura.

ho appreso tante cose nella mia vita, ho vissuto tanti momenti difficili. da quando ho 14 anni lotto perché tutto quello che avevo è sempre dipeso dagli altri e gli altri me l'hanno tolto, mi sono costruito da solo, ho lottato da solo, ogni volta che sono arrivato ad un punto di stabilità mi sono ritrovato con il culo all'aria perché altri hanno deciso che io dovessi ripartire da capo.

ogni volta mi devo rialzare da terra.

a volte è stata veramente dura.

quando a penso ad un sacco di ragazzi coetanei, amici anche, che alla mia età si compatiscono a casa a non fare un cazzo, mi ribolle il sangue.
io sono pieno di energie, di voglia di fare, di ottenere, di avere, di dimostrare e ci sto riuscendo perché i miei risultati sono là a dimostrarlo.

con le donne non ho fortuna, circondato da persone che mi hanno preso per il culo, mancato di rispetto, donne a cui ho dato tutto me stesso e dio solo sa quanto dia.
sono superficiale, si, sono molto superficiale perché mi sono sempre innamorato di donne molto belle, non ho mai dedicato attenzione a persone che magari la meritavano.
non ho mai ascoltato mia madre che ogni momento mi ricordava di non fidarmi delle apparenze, che la bellezza non conta una ceppa se dentro sei marcio.
non ho mai ascoltato nessuno ed è per questo che sono finito con il culo per terra.
continuerà a succedere ed a succedere.

perchè so cosa voglio e prima o poi la troverò. è la che aspetta di conoscermi.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> non posso avere una relazione con una donna che non beve manco un goccio, è impossibile.
> 
> il vino è la mia vita, ce l'ho nel sangue.
> posso accettare un sacco di cose, ma questo no.


E di incazzi se ti definisco superficiale. Pensa a cosa cerchi in una donna: il fatto che beva....


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ma che significa, poteva anche essere una donna normale che amasse le cose normali.
> tutto potevo immaginarmi tranne che amasse essere picchiata.
> 
> se è così è perché la picchiano da molto tempo e onestamente la trovo una cosa disgustosa.


Così D 'impulso la vedo più come una sua perversione, si vive il sesso così, un'origine a questa preferenza c'è di sicuro ma eviterei di analizzare con lei le motivazioni, buongiorno, la testa ti fa male?


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> per il suo compleanno le ho regalato un orsacchiotto di peluche, mi ha appena mandato una foto sua che stringe l'orsacchiotto scusandosi.
> 
> io non voglio che qualcuno la meni.


Guarda che temo sia l'unico metodo per lei per avere un orgasmo, sex and violence... Devi crescere caro ragazzo come dice nicka il mondo non è una fiaba ( mai peraltro)


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> A me è capitato con una tedesca. Io non sono altissimo ma questa era una perticona della miseria. Quando chiuse la porta mi guardava con quella faccia: E adesso piccolo italienen dal cuoricino dolce dolce io fare vedere te chi comanda qua jaaa ?
> 
> Mancava poco che toccava giocarsela a braccio di ferro per decidere chi stava sopra, e se me lo avesse proposto non sarei stato così sicuro di portare il risultato a casa.
> 
> Diciamo che ad un certo punto ho dovuto fare come Coppi sul Pordoi..........mi sono alzato sui pedali.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ne prendo atto, ma perché devo essere sempre io quello che trova le cose strane.
> 
> per quale cazzo di motivo devo chiedere ad una donna che amo di sposarmi e una settimana dopo devo ritrovarmi con il culo per aria perché lei si scopa il capo.
> 
> ...


Se le cerchi normali si


----------



## Nicka (30 Settembre 2014)

Apri le orecchie.
A lei piace il sesso violento!!!
Madonna che ansia...e ti è anche già stato detto che non tutte apprezzano i massaggini e le carezzine di ore...ma niente, tu non ascolti una ceppa!


----------



## Dalida (30 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> si, *mi ha fatto piangere*, sul serio, *poi le ho detto, ascolta è troppo, non ce la faccio *e me ne sono andato.
> *mi ha fatto veramente pisciare sotto*.


nicka, te l'avevo detto.


----------



## Dalida (30 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> la trovo veramente una depravazione degna di bestie.
> 
> io amo le coccole e le tenerezze, questa ama le legnate.
> non ci siamo


è solo una preferenza.


----------



## Dalida (30 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> quando ho guardato con i suoi occhi quello che le hanno fatto, *consenziente o meno*, mi sono spaventato a morte perché io ho il terrore del dolore, soprattutto quando gratuito.



consenziente o meno non è una differenza da poco. una donna che viene picchiata contro la sua volontà subisce un abuso e una violenza, una donna che ti chiede di picchiarla in un contesto sessuale ha semplicemente una preferenza.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> credo che lo ricorderò a lungo e non perché fosse bellissima....perchè un corpo così me lo posso sognare la notte per il resto dei miei giorni che per rivederlo devo andare sulle riviste.
> 
> tutto avrei potuto pensare tranne quello che è successo.
> 
> ...


allora ragazzo... intanto non è affatto detto che quello che lei fa sia una conseguenza di violenze subite.
Ci sono persone che pagano, per avere quel trattamento.
Comunque io sono di un'altra idea.
Ti dico come la penso io?
Se lei avesse certe abitudini, non sarebbe stata così aggressiva al primo appuntamento.
Inoltre non ci si fa picchiare in faccia, quando la faccia serve.
A me sa tanto di trappolona. Occhio che di gnoccoloni che cascano in certi tranelli ne abbiamo già sentiti.
Tu le fai un segno e quella minaccia di denunciarti, magari con la testimonianza di quell'altro che hai prontamente sottovalutato. Poi ti ricatta. Occhio, c'è gente che ci campa, su 'ste cose.
Soggezione della forma, porca troia, e avete gli occhi foderati di prosciutto.


----------



## Dalida (30 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ti dico come la penso io?
> Se lei avesse certe abitudini, non sarebbe stata così aggressiva al primo appuntamento.
> Inoltre non ci si fa picchiare in faccia, quando la faccia serve.
> A me sa tanto di trappolona. Occhio che di gnoccoloni che cascano in certi tranelli ne abbiamo già sentiti.
> Tu le fai un segno e quella minaccia di denunciarti, magari con la testimonianza di quell'altro che hai prontamente sottovalutato. Poi ti ricatta. Occhio, c'è gente che ci campa, su 'ste cose.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


>


eh.


----------



## Dalida (30 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh.


mai sentita una cosa del genere. ciò non toglie che possa accadere. io penso però, più semplicemente, che lei abbia manifestato una preferenza. avranno anche bevuto, quindi si sarà lasciata andare subito.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> allora ragazzo... intanto non è affatto detto che quello che lei fa sia una conseguenza di violenze subite.
> Ci sono persone che pagano, per avere quel trattamento.
> Comunque io sono di un'altra idea.
> Ti dico come la penso io?
> ...



professionista del settore, l'ho pensato subito anch'Io


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> mai sentita una cosa del genere. ciò non toglie che possa accadere. io penso però, più semplicemente, che lei abbia manifestato una preferenza. avranno anche bevuto, quindi si sarà lasciata andare subito.


macchè dai. Questa dovrebbe essere una modella? e chiede che le diano delle pizze in faccia? mannò.
Lo ha esasperato, ha giocato come il gatto col topo da professionista, fin dall'inizio.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> mai sentita una cosa del genere. ciò non toglie che possa accadere. io penso però, più semplicemente, *che lei abbia manifestato una preferenza*. avranno anche bevuto, quindi si sarà lasciata andare subito.


non così. Quella voleva un occhio nero.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Settembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> professionista del settore, l'ho pensato subito anch'Io


sono pronta a scommetterci.


----------



## Dalida (30 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> macchè dai. Questa dovrebbe essere una modella? e chiede che le diano delle pizze in faccia? mannò.
> Lo ha esasperato, ha giocato come il gatto col topo da professionista, fin dall'inizio.


da quello che ho capito ex modella ancora nel campo della moda con altre mansioni, ma non è certamente rilevante.
mettici che non trovo assolutamente anormale che a qualcuno piaccia darle, o prenderle o switch, anzi. una cosa del genere non mi è proprio passata per la mente!


----------



## sienne (30 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non così. Quella voleva un occhio nero.



Ciao

è possibile ... ripensandoci. 
Mentre leggevo, m'immaginavo che lei andasse in giro con un foulard,
per nascondere le macchie. Ma lui ha raccontato che dopo la sberla,
lei ha sorriso ... questo stona nell'insieme, in effetti ... 


sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> da quello che ho capito ex modella ancora nel campo della moda con altre mansioni, ma non è certamente rilevante.
> mettici che non trovo assolutamente anormale che a qualcuno piaccia darle, o prenderle o switch, anzi. una cosa del genere non mi è proprio passata per la mente!


Non lo trovo anormale manco io.
Ma il suo comportamento non è da slave, non è da switch.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Settembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> è possibile ... ripensandoci.
> Mentre leggevo, m'immaginavo che lei andasse in giro con un foulard,
> ...


ma non è il sorriso che stona. Non ci si fa mai picchiare in faccia.
Per tutta una serie di motivi, primo fra tutti che alla bellezza del viso questa ci tiene, visto che lavora a contatto con la gente. Mica ti puoi presentare ad accogliere clienti nel posto strafigo dove lavora LDS con le tracce delle botte.


----------



## Dalida (30 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma non è il sorriso che stona. *Non ci si fa mai picchiare in faccia.*
> Per tutta una serie di motivi, primo fra tutti che alla bellezza del viso questa ci tiene, visto che lavora a contatto con la gente. Mica ti puoi presentare ad accogliere clienti nel posto strafigo dove lavora LDS con le tracce delle botte.


sono ancora basita dalla tua ipotesi e dalla mia ingenuità per non averlo neppure considerato alla lontana, ma ti dico comunque che il grassetto non è vero. non è detto poi che uno schiaffo a mano aperta, anche molto forte, lasci per forza un segno.


----------



## ivanl (30 Settembre 2014)

ammazza quanto siete tremende...chi e' che mi diceva che avevo messo su una succursale dei servizi segreti? Voi siete anni luce avanti 
Comunque, guaglio', tu sei messo proprio male...


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> sono ancora basita dalla tua ipotesi e dalla mia ingenuità per non averlo neppure considerato alla lontana, ma ti dico comunque che il grassetto non è vero. non è detto poi che uno schiaffo a mano aperta, anche molto forte, lasci per forza un segno.


eh. Ma lei l'ha picchiato più forte per fargli perdere la testa, perchè reagisse. Quella roba lì secondo me la fai esclusivamente per farti picchiare il più forte possibile, e se lui non fosse andato in crisi, se avesse trovato uno a cui si chiudeva la vena, mi sa che di segni ne avrebbe avuti diversi.


----------



## Vincent Vega (30 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> qualcosa l'ho letto ora...non giudicare quelle che te l'hanno data subito.magari ti desideravano molto e sono state semplicemente spontanee e non zoccole....*è brutto denigrare chi ti ha regalato il proprio corpo*



grande Eratò...finito i verdi con te, ma questa è la cosa più saggia che si potesse dire..:up:


----------



## Vincent Vega (30 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Laure era gran bellissima ragazza, non le mancava proprio niente.
> non un filino di grasso, sempre in forma, bellissima, ci teneva, come piace a me.
> 
> certo Elena è un altro pianeta, ma Laure era una gran bella donna.


hai perso parecchi punti, mantenendo il punto su un principio davvero sbagliato.
e il comportamento siffatto, lascia spazio alla definizione di minchione.
Senza offesa.

Di Laure ci credo, il suo Capo mica l'avrà scelta a caso, quale puledra occasionale.


----------



## Vincent Vega (30 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> non c'è problema, *io non arrivo al metro e settanta.
> *n'altro po' i ragazzini di 12 anni mi superano.
> 
> mi piace tenere sotto controllo la situazione, ho sempre avuto donne più alte ( e non ci vuole molto quando sei nano ) ma mai oltre il metro e 75....
> ...


sai che come tu chiami frigorifero o termosifone le donne per te indegne di attrarre, molte ti hanno chiamato e continuano a chiamare nano, nanerottolo, pulce, l'italiano corto, ecc?

Con una differenza: i "frigoriferi" possono dimagrire, tu...beh....
Mi spiace, ma la mancanza di tatto l'ho trovata vomitevole.


----------



## Caciottina (30 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> sai che come tu chiami frigorifero o termosifone le donne per te indegne di attrarre, molte ti hanno chiamato e continuano a chiamare nano, nanerottolo, pulce, l'italiano corto, ecc?
> 
> Con una differenza: i "frigoriferi" possono dimagrire, tu...beh....
> Mi spiace, ma la mancanza di tatto l'ho trovata vomitevole.


QUINDI NEMMENO IO HO SPERANZE DI ALZARMI UN PO?


----------



## Vincent Vega (30 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> QUINDI NEMMENO IO HO SPERANZE DI ALZARMI UN PO?


Miss, stasera ti innaffio. ma solo se accetti il massaggio ai piedi, e senza obbligo di risultato.

"Lo sai che i papaveri son alti alti alti, ma tu sei CACIOTTINAAAAA..."


----------



## LDS (30 Settembre 2014)

ho preso sonno molto tardi e mi sono appena svegliato.
credo di essermi rigirato nel letto parecchio crogiolandomi come un deficiente.

come sto?

non lo so, per fortuna comincio a lavorare alle 3 del pomeriggio, oddio finirò tardissimo, ma ho ancora un po' di tempo da dedicare alla ricostruzione del mio ego completamente sfasciato dopo ieri.


mi sono trovato un papiro sul telefono a cui non so che valore attribuire.

mi ha scritto che da quando ha 17 anni l'hanno tutti sempre picchiata, che lei ha sempre vissuto la sessualità molto violentemente, che ha sempre rifiutato ogni tipo di contatto con qualcuno che non la picchiasse perché ha sempre ritenuto non possibile che qualcuno l'amasse senza picchiarla ( cristo che persona disturbata ).
che normalmente non mi avrebbe nemmeno considerato perché si vede lontano un chilometro che io non sono così.

che si è spinta subito oltre perché voleva vedere se dentro di me c'era l'istinto a farle male.

si è scusata e mi ha detto che è profondamente dispiaciuta.

allorché io le ho risposto.
mi dispiace, l'unica cosa che posso fare è curare le tue ferite e mostrarti una parte più delicata dell'amore, se non ti interessa, se vuoi continuare a farti picchiare, per cortesia non farmi sapere più niente di te, che sono già preoccupato a sufficienza.

mi risposto e se non funziona? e se non ci riusciamo?

e io le ho detto: ma a fare che? ma dove corri?
adesso sono uscito da una relazione importante, non ho manco le forze e le energie per fare l'amore con te. Calmiamoci un attimo.

non mi ha risposto.


----------



## Caciottina (30 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Miss, *stasera ti innaffio*. ma solo se accetti il massaggio ai piedi, e senza obbligo di risultato.
> 
> "Lo sai che i papaveri son alti alti alti, ma tu sei CACIOTTINAAAAA..."






 mi piace cosi che sono caciottina, son nata paperina....


----------



## Dalida (30 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ho preso sonno molto tardi e mi sono appena svegliato.
> credo di essermi rigirato nel letto parecchio crogiolandomi come un deficiente.
> 
> come sto?
> ...


lascia perdere, dai.


----------



## LDS (30 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> allora ragazzo... intanto non è affatto detto che quello che lei fa sia una conseguenza di violenze subite.
> Ci sono persone che pagano, per avere quel trattamento.
> Comunque io sono di un'altra idea.
> Ti dico come la penso io?
> ...



suvvia, non ci posso credere nemmeno per un secondo.

mi ha detto che era parecchio tempo che non faceva sesso, ed onestamente ci posso credere, non aveva nemmeno un livido e se è abituata a far sesso così, segni ne hai ovunque.
io non sono ricco, vivo da solo a londra, non ho nessun segreto da nascondere, non sto tradendo nessuno, che soldi vuole prendere?
lo stipendio? e che ci fa con lo stipendio? 

se volesse fare questo genere di giochetto dovrebbe cambiare persona e buttarsi su qualche stronzetto che guadagna 100 volte quello che prendo io, altrimenti la trovo una cosa veramente stupida, che fa viene a ricattarmi per 500 sterline lol.


----------



## LDS (30 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma non è il sorriso che stona. Non ci si fa mai picchiare in faccia.
> Per tutta una serie di motivi, primo fra tutti che alla bellezza del viso questa ci tiene, visto che lavora a contatto con la gente. Mica ti puoi presentare ad accogliere clienti nel posto strafigo dove lavora LDS con le tracce delle botte.



lei non lavora più come modella, lavora con i fotografi, scegli i vestiti per le modelle, un sacco di stronzate che non ho capito.

e io di legnate, ma mica solo in faccia, ovunque, non ne voglio perché non mi eccita manco per niente.
fa male e basta.

ho ancora dei leggeri segni che si vedono mannaggia.


----------



## Vincent Vega (30 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ho preso sonno molto tardi e mi sono appena svegliato.
> credo di essermi rigirato nel letto parecchio crogiolandomi come un deficiente.
> 
> come sto?
> ...


Te lo hanno già detto tutti, ma piatto ricco mi ci ficco.
Ma tu davvero credi sia strano godere CON  le mazzate (e non nonostante le mazzate)?
Scusa, ma non sai che ci sono tutte una serie di "parafilie" che veniva reputati disturbi mentali (a partire dall'omosessualità) ed oggi è tutto normale?
Ma davvero credi sempre che le donzelle non aspettino altro che farsi salvare da te? Prima la francese (che voleva sane sgroppate, e non matrimoni romantici) ed ora l'estone (che vuole orgasmi pieni di lividi, e non i tuoi massaggi).
Tu l'hai giudicata ("disturbata", "strana", ecc.) ma Elena è così. E la tua domanda "chissà cosa le hanno fatto?", assomiglia al giudizio benpensante: "uno diventa frocio solo se lo hanno molestato da piccolo, o lo hanno fatto vestire da donna, ecc". ESISTONO PERSONE CUI PIACE CIO' CHE A TE E A ME NON PIACE.

Adesso lei, sentitasi giudicare, "giustifica" la sua passione con "sempre fatto così, chissà se ci riusciamo, evviva l'orsacchiotto". Finge. E sai cosa ti succederà (sempre che non abbia ragione SBRICIOLATA, che argomenta molto molto bene: guardati "Birthday girl", con Vincent Cassel e Nicole Kidman)? che Elena - mentre tu pensi al prossimo "pucci pucci" si farà corcare di randellate da Valentine, dall'ex, dal capo, o da altri. Lei gode così: o sali sulla giostra, o hai voglia ad aprire thread sulle prossime sorprese.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> suvvia, non ci posso credere nemmeno per un secondo.
> 
> mi ha detto che era parecchio tempo che non faceva sesso, ed onestamente ci posso credere, non aveva nemmeno un livido e se è abituata a far sesso così, segni ne hai ovunque.
> io non sono ricco, vivo da solo a londra, non ho nessun segreto da nascondere, non sto tradendo nessuno, che soldi vuole prendere?
> ...



non saprei che dirti
non è facile evitare di costruirsi castelli, giustificazioni, spiegazioni plausibili a quello che *vogliamo* pensare.
quando si è emotivamente presi/scossi è ancora più difficile.


----------



## Dalida (30 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> lei non lavora più come modella, lavora con i fotografi, scegli i vestiti per le modelle, un sacco di stronzate che non ho capito.
> 
> e io di legnate, ma mica solo in faccia, ovunque, non ne voglio perché non mi eccita manco per niente.
> fa male e basta.
> ...


per la miseria, ti ha menato con una mazza?


----------



## LDS (30 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Te lo hanno già detto tutti, ma piatto ricco mi ci ficco.
> Ma tu davvero credi sia strano godere CON  le mazzate (e non nonostante le mazzate)?
> Scusa, ma non sai che ci sono tutte una serie di "parafilie" che veniva reputati disturbi mentali (a partire dall'omosessualità) ed oggi è tutto normale?
> Ma davvero credi sempre che le donzelle non aspettino altro che farsi salvare da te? Prima la francese (che voleva sane sgroppate, e non matrimoni romantici) ed ora l'estone (che vuole orgasmi pieni di lividi, e non i tuoi massaggi).
> ...


ma che ha da fingere.
ma non è molto più facile dire, vaffanculo, non mi interessa.
non abbiamo niente in ballo, non siamo insieme, non deve giustificarmi niente, si può scopare tutta londra e farsi picchiare ogni giorno.
ma perchè mi deve mentire ancor prima che si decida di aver una relazione.

ma che finge? ma a che pro finge?
dimmi per quale motivo mi deve mandare la foto con l'orsacchiotto per fingere, perché? 
giustificazioni non trovo, plausibili almeno.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> suvvia, non ci posso credere nemmeno per un secondo.
> 
> mi ha detto che era parecchio tempo che non faceva sesso, ed onestamente ci posso credere, non aveva nemmeno un livido e se è abituata a far sesso così, segni ne hai ovunque.
> io non sono ricco, vivo da solo a londra, non ho nessun segreto da nascondere, non sto tradendo nessuno, che soldi vuole prendere?
> ...


Ti chiedo: se lei minacciasse di denunciarti per percosse e/o violenza carnale, avendo tutte le testimonianze del caso, e poi ti proponesse una transazione per evitarti la denuncia, tu 5000 eurini riusciresti a tirarli fuori? Magari vendendoti mezza cantina? 
Guarda che è più facile prendere 5000 euro a un ragazzo che si fa abbagliare dalle apparenze e che si beve(ops) tutto quello che gli si racconta qual fosse acqua di fonte che scucirne di più a qualcuno un po' scafato.
Metti un pochino di cose in fila, compresa la serata del compleanno.
Poi chiediti che cazzerola sai tu di quella eterea e fragile fanciulla.
Comunque, come prevedevo, lei ti ha appena propinato la storiella strappalacrime e sta tastando il terreno per vedere fino a che punto sei cotto...


----------



## Nocciola (30 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Te lo hanno già detto tutti, ma piatto ricco mi ci ficco.
> Ma tu davvero credi sia strano godere CON  le mazzate (e non nonostante le mazzate)?
> Scusa, ma non sai che ci sono tutte una serie di "parafilie" che veniva reputati disturbi mentali (a partire dall'omosessualità) ed oggi è tutto normale?
> Ma davvero credi sempre che le donzelle non aspettino altro che farsi salvare da te? Prima la francese (che voleva sane sgroppate, e non matrimoni romantici) ed ora l'estone (che vuole orgasmi pieni di lividi, e non i tuoi massaggi).
> ...


Quoto


----------



## LDS (30 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> per la miseria, ti ha menato con una mazza?


i segni sulla schiena me li terrò per una settimana di sicuro, mi ha dato delle unghiate degne di un velociraptor, la tuonata a palmo aperto che mi ha dato in faccia, un altro po' mi ha girato la testa.


----------



## ivanl (30 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ti chiedo: se lei minacciasse di denunciarti per percosse e/o violenza carnale, avendo tutte le testimonianze del caso, e poi ti proponesse una transazione per evitarti la denuncia, tu 5000 eurini riusciresti a tirarli fuori? Magari vendendoti mezza cantina?
> Guarda che è più facile prendere 5000 euro a un ragazzo che si fa abbagliare dalle apparenze e che si beve(ops) tutto quello che gli si racconta qual fosse acqua di fonte che scucirne di più a qualcuno un po' scafato.
> Metti un pochino di cose in fila, compresa la serata del compleanno.
> Poi chiediti che cazzerola sai tu di quella eterea e fragile fanciulla.
> Comunque, come prevedevo, lei ti ha appena propinato la storiella strappalacrime e sta tastando il terreno per vedere fino a che punto sei cotto...


lezioni di cinismo da applausi :up:
mi inchino e approvo, comunque...
certo che il giovanotto pare una calamita per le fregature; dopotutto, ragionando con gli standard che gli ho letto, direi che quasi quasi se le merita


----------



## Dalida (30 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> i segni sulla schiena me li terrò per una settimana di sicuro, mi ha dato delle unghiate degne di un velociraptor, la tuonata a palmo aperto che mi ha dato in faccia, un altro po' mi ha girato la testa.


ti è piaciuto? :sonar:


----------



## LDS (30 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ti chiedo: se lei minacciasse di denunciarti per percosse e/o violenza carnale, avendo tutte le testimonianze del caso, e poi ti proponesse una transazione per evitarti la denuncia, tu 5000 eurini riusciresti a tirarli fuori? Magari vendendoti mezza cantina?
> Guarda che è più facile prendere 5000 euro a un ragazzo che si fa abbagliare dalle apparenze e che si beve(ops) tutto quello che gli si racconta qual fosse acqua di fonte che scucirne di più a qualcuno un po' scafato.
> Metti un pochino di cose in fila, compresa la serata del compleanno.
> Poi chiediti che cazzerola sai tu di quella eterea e fragile fanciulla.
> Comunque, come prevedevo, lei ti ha appena propinato la storiella strappalacrime e sta tastando il terreno per vedere fino a che punto sei cotto...


le mie bottiglie di vino sono chiuse a chiave in eurocave, non le ha viste e non sa nemmeno che esistono.
sa che lavoro faccio, lavoro in un ristorante, sa quanto guadagno e quanto pago di affitto.

5000 euro non escono fuori nemmeno piangendo in cinese perché non ce li ho.

nessuno conosce il valore del vino eccetto le persone che ci lavorano, e non è che la prima cosa che faccio quando invito qualcuno a casa e andare ad aprire l'eurocave e mostrare bottiglie di vino.


ripeto, se ha intenzione di farsi picchiare per ricattarmi la trovo una cosa veramente stupida.
non ho moglie o fidanzata a cui inviare fotografie varie.
lavoro in un ristorante, non muoio di fame ma non navigo nell'oro
ora se ha deciso di fare tutto sto cinema per ricattarmi ?!? non ci credo.

fossi ricco, magari potrei farci anche un pensierino, ma stanti i fatti, direi di no.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Settembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> lezioni di cinismo da applausi :up:
> mi inchino e approvo, comunque...
> certo che il giovanotto pare una calamita per le fregature; dopotutto, ragionando con gli standard che gli ho letto, direi che quasi quasi se le merita


Io mi sono contenuta per tutto l'evolversi della liason con la estone perchè mi puzzava dall'inizio. Speravo per lui che non fosse come temevo, ma gli indizi sono da manuale.


----------



## Vincent Vega (30 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ma che ha da fingere.
> ma non è molto più facile dire, vaffanculo, non mi interessa.
> non abbiamo niente in ballo, non siamo insieme, non deve giustificarmi niente, si può scopare tutta londra e farsi picchiare ogni giorno.
> ma perchè mi deve mentire ancor prima che si decida di aver una relazione.
> ...


finge perchè o ha ragione Sbri (e vedeti il film, perchè TU SEI PARO PARO IL PROTAGONISTA: fesso e cotto al punto giusto), o si è sentita giudicata.
Anche se non amassi una donna, ma chiedessi di mangiare le sue feci e mi sentissi rispondere "disturbato, depravato,pazzo" (sono i tuoi termini), mi sentirei giudicato. E - se di fronte ho qualcuno abbastanza benpensante e fesso (e tu caschi a pennello) - meglio dire "sai, da cucciolo mia madre mi cucinava stronzi al forno, la domenica, l'ho sempre fatto così".
LDS...tu sei grandicello e fuori di casa da un bel pezzo, svegliaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## LDS (30 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> ti è piaciuto? :sonar:


mi ha fatto male e parecchio, ma lo stavo sopportando sul momento.
soprattutto le legnate sul culo non erano niente male. :mexican:


quello che non mi piace per niente è fare del male.


----------



## Dalida (30 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> mi ha fatto male e parecchio, ma lo stavo sopportando sul momento.
> soprattutto le legnate sul culo non erano niente male. :mexican:
> 
> 
> quello che non mi piace per niente è fare del male.



perchè sei slave!


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> le mie bottiglie di vino sono chiuse a chiave in eurocave, non le ha viste e non sa nemmeno che esistono.
> sa che lavoro faccio, lavoro in un ristorante, sa quanto guadagno e quanto pago di affitto.
> 
> 5000 euro non escono fuori nemmeno piangendo in cinese perché non ce li ho.
> ...


Bon, se mi sono sbagliata meglio per te. Spero però che tu prenda in considerazione la cosa e che stia un attimo in guardia. Del resto, se per caso dovessi averci visto giusto, non mancherà molto che venga a bussare a denari.
Posso chiederti se eravate a casa sua o tua?


----------



## LDS (30 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> finge perchè o ha ragione Sbri (e vedeti il film, perchè TU SEI PARO PARO IL PROTAGONISTA: fesso e cotto al punto giusto), o si è sentita giudicata.
> Anche se non amassi una donna, *ma chiedessi di mangiare le sue feci* e mi sentissi rispondere "disturbato, depravato,pazzo" (sono i tuoi termini), mi sentirei giudicato. E - se di fronte ho qualcuno abbastanza benpensante e fesso (e tu caschi a pennello) - meglio dire "sai, da cucciolo mia madre mi cucinava stronzi al forno, la domenica, l'ho sempre fatto così".
> LDS...tu sei grandicello e fuori di casa da un bel pezzo, svegliaaaaaaaaaaaaa






lasciami credere che certe cose esistano solo nei film per cortesia.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> lasciami credere che certe cose esistano solo nei film per cortesia.


ennò, tesoro, esistono.


----------



## LDS (30 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Bon, se mi sono sbagliata meglio per te. Spero però che tu prenda in considerazione la cosa e che stia un attimo in guardia. Del resto, se per caso dovessi averci visto giusto, non mancherà molto che venga a bussare a denari.
> Posso chiederti se eravate a casa sua o tua?


nè l'uno, né l'altro.

stavamo a casa dell'amica a cui da da mangiare al gatto, è molto vicino a casa mia e al campo da tennis.

visto che c'erano i miei coinquilini a casa non mi sembrava educato portarmi una donna.


----------



## ivanl (30 Settembre 2014)

:unhappy:
sorridi, sei su hidden camera!


----------



## Vincent Vega (30 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> perchè sei slave!


e qualcuno lo aveva intuito....


----------



## LDS (30 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> sai che come tu chiami frigorifero o termosifone le donne per te indegne di attrarre, molte ti hanno chiamato e continuano a chiamare nano, nanerottolo, pulce, l'italiano corto, ecc?
> 
> Con una differenza: i "frigoriferi" possono dimagrire, tu...beh....
> Mi spiace, ma la mancanza di tatto l'ho trovata vomitevole.



e ma lo so.
mica ne faccio un dramma.

basta essere realisti.
una donna o uomo termosifone lo sa di essere termosifone come io so di essere nano.
non ne faccio un problema, non l'ho mai fatto.


----------



## ivanl (30 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> perchè sei FESSO!


scusate, lo so che non sta bene modificare i quote


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> nè l'uno, né l'altro.
> 
> stavamo a casa dell'amica a cui da da mangiare al gatto, è molto vicino a casa mia e al campo da tennis.
> 
> visto che c'erano i miei coinquilini a casa non mi sembrava educato portarmi una donna.


Fammi un favore. Se vi doveste incontrare ancora, solo a casa tua.


----------



## LDS (30 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> e qualcuno lo aveva intuito....


ma che cazzo è slave? 

parliamo una lingua comprensibile.

intendete slave le donne dell'est? non ci sto capendo una ceppa.


----------



## Dalida (30 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> e qualcuno lo aveva intuito....


io.


----------



## drusilla (30 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> sai che come tu chiami frigorifero o termosifone le donne per te indegne di attrarre, molte ti hanno chiamato e continuano a chiamare nano, nanerottolo, pulce, l'italiano corto, ecc?
> 
> Con una differenza: i "frigoriferi" possono dimagrire, tu...beh....
> Mi spiace, ma la mancanza di tatto l'ho trovata vomitevole.


:applauso:


----------



## Vincent Vega (30 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> lasciami credere che certe cose esistano solo nei film per cortesia.


esistono esistono. Donne che ti dicono chiaro e tondo che vogliono darti mazzate. E donne che vogliono buscarle di santa ragione. E ho conosciuto anche chi candidamente ammetteva la coprofagia.
Benvenuto nel mondo.
Elena è tra loro.

Ah: esistono persino gli omosessuali..pensa te!


----------



## Caciottina (30 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ma che cazzo è slave?
> 
> parliamo una lingua comprensibile.
> 
> intendete slave le donne dell'est? non ci sto capendo una ceppa.


schiavo, sottomesso. bdsm, master & slave
nulla?


----------



## Dalida (30 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ma che cazzo è slave?
> 
> parliamo una lingua comprensibile.
> 
> intendete slave le donne dell'est? non ci sto capendo una ceppa.


vabbè, dai, stai scherzando. stai pure a londra!


----------



## LDS (30 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Fammi un favore. Se vi doveste incontrare ancora, solo a casa tua.


si così me mena con le bottiglie vuote che ho sul comodino :mexican:


----------



## ivanl (30 Settembre 2014)

e meno male che stai a Londra...


----------



## LDS (30 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> schiavo, sottomesso. bdsm, master & slave
> nulla?



buona notte.
non so di che parli.


----------



## LDS (30 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> vabbè, dai, stai scherzando. stai pure a londra!



ehmbè?

non ho la più pallida idea di cosa sia.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ma che cazzo è slave?
> 
> parliamo una lingua comprensibile.
> 
> intendete slave le donne dell'est? non ci sto capendo una ceppa.


Slave è un ruolo, il ruolo di schiavo/a nei rapporti di dominazione.
Dovrebbe essere pure una parola inglese tra l'altro.
Non ti offendere, ma sei un po' tenero, LDS.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> si così me mena con le bottiglie vuote che ho sul comodino :mexican:


Beh le bottiglie le puoi spostare e ti risparmi almeno un paio di possibili sorprese.


----------



## LDS (30 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Slave è un ruolo, il ruolo di schiavo/a nei rapporti di dominazione.
> Dovrebbe essere pure una parola inglese tra l'altro.
> Non ti offendere, ma sei un po' tenero, LDS.


guarda onestamente ieri ho avuto un saggio di ignoranza da una ragazza di 24 anni che mi ha mostrato una parte della sessualità che non conoscevo e che non ho alcuna voglia di conoscere.

resto ancorato a quello che mi ha insegnato mio padre.
rispetto prima di tutto.

e non trovo nessuna somiglianza alla parla rispetto quando prendo a ceffoni qualcuno.


----------



## ivanl (30 Settembre 2014)

Lui sara' tenero (o fesso che dir si voglia), voi mi fate un po' paura, pero'


----------



## Dalida (30 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> guarda onestamente ieri ho avuto un saggio di ignoranza da una ragazza di 24 anni che mi ha mostrato una parte della sessualità che non conoscevo e che non ho alcuna voglia di conoscere.
> 
> resto ancorato a quello che mi ha insegnato mio padre.
> rispetto prima di tutto.
> ...


non c'entra niente il rispetto, tra persone consenzienti non c'è alcuna mancanza di rispetto, nemmeno nel prendersi a palate reciprocamente. puoi dire che non ti piace e non fa per te [e secondo me nemmeno è vero] ma non che si tratti di una mancanza di rispetto.


----------



## LDS (30 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> esistono esistono. Donne che ti dicono chiaro e tondo che vogliono darti mazzate. E donne che vogliono buscarle di santa ragione. E ho conosciuto anche chi candidamente ammetteva la coprofagia.
> Benvenuto nel mondo.
> Elena è tra loro.
> 
> Ah: esistono persino gli *omosessuali*..pensa te!


e qual è il problema?

perchè i gay si picchiano?


----------



## Caciottina (30 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> guarda onestamente ieri ho avuto un saggio di ignoranza da una ragazza di 24 anni che mi ha mostrato una parte della sessualità che non conoscevo e che non ho alcuna voglia di conoscere.
> 
> resto ancorato a quello che mi ha insegnato mio padre.
> rispetto prima di tutto.
> ...


invece nel definire le donne sovrappeso dei frigoriferi c'e' tanto rispetto.
ma va la via in cul...l ho detto bene in milanese ?


----------



## Dalida (30 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> perchè i gay si picchiano?


alcuni.


----------



## LDS (30 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> non c'entra niente il rispetto, tra persone consenzienti non c'è alcuna mancanza di rispetto, nemmeno nel prendersi a palate reciprocamente. puoi dire che non ti piace e non fa per te [e secondo me nemmeno è vero] ma non che si tratti di una mancanza di rispetto.



se tu mi chiedi di menarti per me mi stai chiedendo di mancarti di rispetto.
come se mi stessi chiedendo di insultarti.

ma perchè devo insultarti.

ma a che pro devo insultarti.


----------



## sienne (30 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> se tu mi chiedi di menarti per me mi stai chiedendo di mancarti di rispetto.
> come se mi stessi chiedendo di insultarti.
> 
> ma perchè devo insultarti.
> ...



Ciao

sono dei giochi ... tutto qui ... 


sienne


----------



## LDS (30 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> invece nel definire le donne sovrappeso dei frigoriferi c'e' tanto rispetto.
> ma va la via in cul...l ho detto bene in milanese ?


ma lo sto scrivendo su un forum cara, mai mi permetterei di chiamare termosifone o frigorifero una donna se ce l'avessi davanti.
ma per chi mi stai prendendo.

i gatti, quelli posso insultarli a prescindere, sono l'unica razza.


----------



## LDS (30 Settembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> sono dei giochi ... tutto qui ...
> 
> ...


ah che bei giochetti che conoscete.


----------



## Dalida (30 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> se tu mi chiedi di menarti per me mi stai chiedendo di mancarti di rispetto.
> come se mi stessi chiedendo di insultarti.
> 
> ma perchè devo insultarti.
> ...


cazzo, LDS, ma la capisci la differenza tra una legittima preferenza sessuale e un abuso? ti ricordi quando qualche anno fa circolava un video di quel tizio della formula 1, mosley, che si faceva picchiare completamente nudo da escort travestite da naziste e prigioniere dei campi di concentramento? io la trovo una cosa ridicola ma a lui piaceva. cosa ci trovi di tanto strano in una semplice preferenza? e basta pensare a papà, quando devi fare sesso lasciati andare.


----------



## sienne (30 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ah che bei giochetti che conoscete.



Ciao

ora lo conosci pure tu ... 

basta riconoscerli come tali, 
poi un'altro conto è se piace o meno ... 


sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> guarda onestamente ieri ho avuto un saggio di ignoranza da una ragazza di 24 anni che mi ha mostrato una parte della sessualità che non conoscevo e che non ho alcuna voglia di conoscere.
> 
> resto ancorato a quello che mi ha insegnato mio padre.
> rispetto prima di tutto.
> ...


Infatti i giochi di dominazione non sono un 'prendere a schiaffoni qualcuno'.
Sono una cosina un filo più complicata.
Però resta il fatto che la violenza fisica si scatena per richiami ancestrali.
Uno di questi è il sesso.
Ci sono molti, molti uomini che si sarebbero lasciati andare... senza nemmeno sapere fino a che punto sarebbero arrivati.
E lei lo sa.
Capisci quindi che, prima di scatenare certi istinti, o *sai* che la persona riesce a dominarli o sei una pazza scatenata.
Per saperlo non cominci a tirare papagne per fare reagire l'altro... perchè ti può dire molto male.
Anche se uno non è un peso massimo, come nel tuo caso.
La sua storia quindi può stare in piedi solo se lei è fuori di testa. Lascia perdere, pensa alla salute.


----------



## LDS (30 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> cazzo, LDS, ma la capisci la differenza tra una legittima preferenza sessuale e un abuso? ti ricordi quando qualche anno fa circolava un video di quel tizio della formula 1, mosley, che si faceva picchiare completamente nudo da escort travestite da naziste e prigioniere dei campi di concentramento? io la trovo una cosa ridicola ma a lui piaceva. cosa ci trovi di tanto strano in una semplice preferenza? e basta pensare a papà, quando devi fare sesso *lasciati andare*.


lasciarmi andare non significa fare del male.

ho capito il punto.

nella lista delle cose da scoprire su una donna ci aggiungo questa.

1) sei cattolica praticante, se la risposta è si, non ci vediamo più
2) sei astemia, se la risposta è si, non ci vediamo più.
3) vuoi essere picchiata a letto, se la risposta è si, non ci vediamo più.


----------



## Caciottina (30 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ma lo sto scrivendo su un forum cara, mai mi permetterei di chiamare termosifone o frigorifero una donna se ce l'avessi davanti.
> ma per chi mi stai prendendo.
> 
> i gatti, quelli posso insultarli a prescindere, sono l'unica razza.


zadiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiig
sei un po stupidino pero


----------



## Dalida (30 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> lasciarmi andare non significa fare del male.
> 
> ho capito il punto.
> 
> ...


essere picchiato però lo gradivi.


----------



## LDS (30 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Infatti i giochi di dominazione non sono un 'prendere a schiaffoni qualcuno'.
> Sono una cosina un filo più complicata.
> Però resta il fatto che la violenza fisica si scatena per richiami ancestrali.
> Uno di questi è il sesso.
> ...


sbri, ma come sai tutte queste cose?
che ti piace essere menata a te?

non lo so, può essere che tu abbia ragione, credo che non avesse alcuna paura di quello che potessi fare io, perché si vede lontano un chilometro secondo me.


----------



## Dalida (30 Settembre 2014)

e poi quando ti dico lasciati andare intendo proprio questo. mai un'astemia, mai una che voglia un po' di violenza ecc. ma che è?


----------



## Nicka (30 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> nicka, te l'avevo detto.


E mi sa che c'avevi ragione...


----------



## LDS (30 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> essere picchiato però lo gradivi.


senza troppa esagerazione e dolore non lo disdegnavo.
voglio dire, preferisco altro, ma posso sopportare la cosa.

anche Laure, in una versione moooolto più soft, mi schiaffeggiava le chiappe.

ogni tanto mi chiedeva di restituirgliele, l'ho fatto una volta sola, invece che prendere le chiappe le ho preso le cosce, le ho fatto un livido che le è rimasto per una settimana, non l'ho più toccata.


----------



## Dalida (30 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> senza troppa esagerazione e dolore non lo disdegnavo.
> voglio dire, preferisco altro, ma posso sopportare la cosa.
> 
> anche Laure, in una versione moooolto più soft, mi schiaffeggiava le chiappe.
> ...


sì, bè, senza entrare nei dettagli dello schiaffo qui o lì, penso che a te un'esperienza del genere piacerebbe.


----------



## LDS (30 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> e poi quando ti dico lasciati andare intendo proprio questo. mai un'astemia, mai una che voglia un po' di violenza ecc. ma che è?




ma che devo per forza avere una relazione con una che vuole essere menata?

non mi piace la violenza.


voi però mi sembrate delle grandi esperte.
ne avete date di papagne nella vostra vita mi sa.


----------



## drusilla (30 Settembre 2014)

mamma mia sei probabilmente l'utente maschio più giovane qua ma sei di una rigidità mentale....


----------



## Caciottina (30 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> è una matta.
> 
> non so se riuscirò a parlarne.
> 
> ...


allora senti tortellino alla vodka, inizia a farla finita....prima di tutto a me sembrano tante cazzate, secondo NON PERMETTERTI, NON TI DEVI PERMETTERE, di chiamare pazza malata disturbata o matta una ragazza che ha subito violenze...
sei un cretino patentato


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> sbri, ma come sai tutte queste cose?
> *che ti piace essere menata a te?
> 
> *non lo so, può essere che tu abbia ragione, credo che non avesse alcuna paura di quello che potessi fare io, perché si vede lontano un chilometro secondo me.


Sono nata prima di te e sono una persona curiosa che non ha pregiudizi. *No*.
Ecco vedi, per la tua ultima frase: proprio perchè che tu sia un tenero, e continuo a non voler essere offensiva, lo vedo pure io da qui, che temo il trappolone.
Tu le hai obbedito perchè ti ha preso alla sprovvista, avevi paura di fare la figuraccia e ti sentivi in soggezione di lei che è tanto gnocca.
(la soggezione della forma)
E poi ti sei sentito una cacca, perchè sei uno che manco il miele usa, ma preferisce fare i massaggi con l'olio(...).
Quindi adesso ti senti in colpa verso di lei per la sberla che le hai dato tu e per tutte le botte che lei DICE di aver preso dagli altri.
E la vuoi salvare, portandola via sul tuo bianco destriero, tramonto sullo sfondo... sbaglio?


----------



## sienne (30 Settembre 2014)

Ciao

hai un modo di pensare e concepire, molto ristretto ... 
Credi veramente che il sapere si limita solo sull'esperienza? ... 
Che ragionamenti fai? ... 


sienne


----------



## Dalida (30 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ma che devo per forza avere una relazione con una che vuole essere menata?
> 
> non mi piace la violenza.
> 
> ...


ma non devi per forza fare qualcosa che non ti piace/non ti va. ti si consiglia, genericamente, di ampliare un poco il tuo punto di vista, poiché dai l'impressione di essere una persona un po' troppo attenta alla forma e un po' troppo imbrigliata in certi schemi cognitivi e comportamentali [almeno a me dai questa impressione]. tali schemi sono validi e funzionanti solo sulla carta, nella realtà non servono a niente e infatti appari un po' sgangherato. nulla assolutamente di male e nulla da insegnarti, ci mancherebbe, siamo sul forum e si chiacchiera.


----------



## LDS (30 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> allora senti *tortellino alla vodka*, inizia a farla finita....prima di tutto a me sembrano tante cazzate, secondo NON PERMETTERTI, NON TI DEVI PERMETTERE, di chiamare pazza malata disturbata o matta una ragazza che ha subito violenze...
> sei un cretino patentato


:rotfl:


ce l'hai con me, l'ho capito.
è per i gatti?


----------



## Vincent Vega (30 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sono nata prima di te e sono una persona curiosa che non ha pregiudizi. *No*.
> Ecco vedi, per la tua ultima frase: proprio perchè che tu sia un tenero, e continuo a non voler essere offensiva, lo vedo pure io da qui, che temo il trappolone.
> Tu le hai obbedito perchè ti ha preso alla sprovvista, avevi paura di fare la figuraccia e ti sentivi in soggezione di lei che è tanto gnocca.
> (la soggezione della forma)
> ...





Dalida ha detto:


> ma non devi per forza fare qualcosa che non ti piace/non ti va. ti si consiglia, genericamente, di ampliare un poco il tuo punto di vista, poiché dai l'impressione di essere una persona un po' troppo attenta alla forma e un po' troppo imbrigliata in certi schemi cognitivi e comportamentali [almeno a me dai questa impressione]. tali schemi sono validi e funzionanti solo sulla carta, nella realtà non servono a niente e infatti appari un po' sgangherato. nulla assolutamente di male e nulla da insegnarti, ci mancherebbe, siamo sul forum e si chiacchiera.


Che goduria, quando questa è tornata  da Valentine, gli ha fatto vedere l'orsacchiotto, tutti una bella risata,e si è fatta aprire come una cozza tra una papagna e l'altra, cantando il meglio del repertorio baltico.......


----------



## Caciottina (30 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> 
> ce l'hai con me, l'ho capito.
> è per i gatti?


no non e' per i gatti e' per la mancanza di rispetto che hai nei confronti delle donne...
oltre ad essere molto triste, sei anche molto stupido.col botto proprio. 
figurati se e' per i gatti....
se non hai un gatto non sai cosa vuol dire averlo e quindi rapportartici.


----------



## Dalida (30 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Che goduria, quando questa è tornata  da Valentine, gli ha fatto vedere l'orsacchiotto, tutti una bella risata,e si è fatta aprire come una cozza tra una papagna e l'altra, cantando il meglio del repertorio baltico.......


tutti da valentine a farci menare.


----------



## LDS (30 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sono nata prima di te e sono una persona curiosa che non ha pregiudizi. *No*.
> Ecco vedi, per la tua ultima frase: proprio perchè che tu sia un tenero, e continuo a non voler essere offensiva, lo vedo pure io da qui, che temo il trappolone.
> Tu le hai obbedito perchè ti ha preso alla sprovvista, avevi paura di fare la figuraccia e ti sentivi in soggezione di lei che è tanto gnocca.
> (la soggezione della forma)
> ...



al trappolone non ci credo.
per quanto stia pendendo dalle tue parole al trappolone veramente non posso credere.
non ha niente da estorcermi.
a casa ho solo libri, cartine della francia ovunque e una valanga di bottiglie di vino vuote e piene a seconda.
l'unica cosa che può rubarmi è il telefono :rotfl:

so dove abita, so dove lavora.
è una persona normalissima fino a quando non si spoglia.

sono più che convinto che molti maschietti saranno stati molto sorpresi ed appagati con lei.

io non voglio salvare nessuno, a me non m'ha mai salvato nessuno, ho sempre cercato di non affogare quando stavo nuotando nella merda.
mi piace parecchio, moltissimo direi, se ha voglia di una " relazione " ai miei standard, ovvero coccole, carezze, dolcezze sarà la benvenuta, se vuole il bastone e le legnate, non tornerà.

mi sembra molto chiaro a me.


----------



## LDS (30 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Che goduria, quando questa è tornata  da Valentine, gli ha fatto vedere l'orsacchiotto, tutti una bella risata,e si è fatta aprire come una cozza tra una papagna e l'altra, cantando il meglio del repertorio baltico.......


impossibile.
l'uomo di legno, veramente impossibile.


----------



## Vincent Vega (30 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> e qual è il problema?
> 
> perchè i gay si picchiano?


tu attribuisci la qualifica di "disturbo" o psicosi a tutto ciò che non rientra nel tuo "canone di gusto".
A TE  non piacciono le mazzate. Ad Elena si. Risultato: è pazza...

idem per la coprofagia.
o il feticismo.

e - presuppongo - l'omosessualità. O quella ti piace? e se non ti piace, perchè gli omosessuali sono normali ed Elena è pazza? perchè è "politically correct in London".

Le parafilie sono tutte uguali. Non sono malattie mentali. 
Puoi scegliere di non farti deflorare l'ano da Mandingo, ovvero di non picchiare Elena. Ma senza chiamare folle chi vuole fare ciò che vuole in maniera consenziente.
Alzi i tacchi e te ne vai (come è capitato a me, con giochi pesanti. Sai che lei è una giornalista? Fidati, ci andava forte. Ho glissato. Ma sono certo avrà continuato a divertirsi con altri..)


----------



## Vincent Vega (30 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> tutti da valentine a farci menare.





miss caciotta ha detto:


> no non e' per i gatti e' per la mancanza di rispetto che hai nei confronti delle donne...
> oltre ad essere molto triste, sei anche molto stupido.col botto proprio.
> figurati se e' per i gatti....
> se non hai un gatto non sai cosa vuol dire averlo e quindi rapportartici.





LDS ha detto:


> impossibile.
> l'uomo di legno, veramente impossibile.


tu ancora a giudicare dalla forma, come dice Sbriciolata????
donne, qualcuna spiegasse l'abc delle femmine a costui........


----------



## LDS (30 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> tu attribuisci la qualifica di "disturbo" o psicosi a tutto ciò che non rientra nel tuo "canone di gusto".
> A TE  non piacciono le mazzate. Ad Elena si. Risultato: è pazza...
> 
> idem per la coprofagia.
> ...



l'omosessualità non vedo cosa c'entri con le mazzate.
ad ogni modo, ho capito cosa vuoi dire.

del resto c'è gente che mi da del malato perché passo 12 ore consecutive a giocare a scacchi e non capisce il piacere che mi porta, come io non capisco dove sia il piacere nel dare una sberla in faccia ad una donna talmente forte che rischio di spaccarle il labbro e farla sanguinare.


----------



## drusilla (30 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> tu ancora a giudicare dalla forma, come dice Sbriciolata????
> *donne, qualcuna spiegasse l'abc delle femmine a costui.*.......



ma è dal suo primo thread che ci proviamo!! il problema è che le donne non le ascolta, le venera...


----------



## Caciottina (30 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> tu ancora a giudicare dalla forma, come dice Sbriciolata????
> donne, qualcuna spiegasse l'abc delle femmine a costui........


io non spiego nulla a questo cretino. davvero. e ci sono non poche utentesse qui dentro che hanno subito delle violenze....davvero, mi pare un assurdita....parere mio eh


----------



## LDS (30 Settembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> ma è dal suo primo thread che ci proviamo!! il problema è che le donne non le ascolta, le venera...


una cosa è certa, non le picchio.


----------



## LDS (30 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> io non spiego nulla a questo cretino. davvero. e ci sono non poche utentesse qui dentro che hanno subito delle violenze....davvero, mi pare un assurdita....parere mio eh


sei una sindacalista?
perché ti ci vedo molto bene in quel ruolo.


----------



## ivanl (30 Settembre 2014)

solo perche' ti fa notare che, obiettivamente, i tuoi sono discorsi da cretino? si vede che nemmeno sai cosa faccia un sindacalista...
comunque, da uomo ad uomo, sembri davvero un ragazzino poco cresciuto e quel poco senza nemmeno uno straccio di valore o di rispetto verso il prossimo


----------



## Vincent Vega (30 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sono nata prima di te e sono una persona curiosa che non ha pregiudizi. *No*.
> Ecco vedi, per la tua ultima frase: proprio perchè che tu sia un tenero, e continuo a non voler essere offensiva, lo vedo pure io da qui, che temo il trappolone.
> Tu le hai obbedito perchè ti ha preso alla sprovvista, avevi paura di fare la figuraccia e ti sentivi in soggezione di lei che è tanto gnocca.
> *(la soggezione della forma)
> ...





Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Che goduria, quando *questa è tornata da Valentine*, gli ha fatto vedere l'orsacchiotto, tutti una bella risata,e si è fatta aprire come una cozza tra una papagna e l'altra, cantando il meglio del repertorio baltico.......





LDS ha detto:


> impossibile.
> *l'uomo di legno, veramente impossibile*.


Sbri..le altre hanno mollato per sfinimento...ci provi tu a spiegargli qualcosina delle donne? Perchè continua con la soggezione estetica.....


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> io non spiego nulla a questo cretino. davvero. e ci sono non poche utentesse qui dentro che hanno subito delle violenze....davvero, mi pare un assurdita....parere mio eh


Aspetta Caciottina, però secondo me quel post lo hai frainteso. Lui era sconvolto, non voleva dire che chi ha subito violenze è pazza. Voleva dire che lei ha fatto una cosa che per lui era sintomo di pazzia e che lei l'ha giustificata dicendo che per lei il sesso deve essere violento perchè ha sempre subito violenza durante il sesso.
... cosa che per me non sta in piedi, ma su quello non me la sento di esprimermi più di tanto.


----------



## Caciottina (30 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> sei una sindacalista?
> perché ti ci vedo molto bene in quel ruolo.


ma che c entra essere sindacalista?
ma ci fai o ci sei?


----------



## Caciottina (30 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Aspetta Caciottina, però secondo me quel post lo hai frainteso. Lui era sconvolto, non voleva dire che chi ha subito violenze è pazza. Voleva dire che lei ha fatto una cosa che per lui era sintomo di pazzia e che lei l'ha giustificata dicendo che per lei il sesso deve essere violento perchè ha sempre subito violenza durante il sesso.
> ... cosa che per me non sta in piedi, ma su quello non me la sento di esprimermi più di tanto.


ma non e' solo per quel post, e' anche per come definisce le donne che sono un po sovrappeso (frigoriferi) o quando dice che una donna che non beve non potrebbe mai stare con lui...boh..


----------



## LDS (30 Settembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> solo perche' ti fa notare che, obiettivamente, i tuoi sono discorsi da cretino? si vede che nemmeno sai cosa faccia un sindacalista...
> comunque, da uomo ad uomo, sembri davvero un ragazzino poco cresciuto e quel poco senza nemmeno uno straccio di valore o di rispetto verso il prossimo



guarda me ne rendo conto, me ne sono reso conto ieri quando una ragazzina di 24 anni evidentemente abbia un vissuto sessuale molto più sviluppato del mio.
e se ci penso bene, è facile che ragazzine di 16 anni ne sappiano più di me.


per quanto riguarda le donne sono un ragazzino, abbasso le orecchie e non ho nessun problema ad ammetterlo.

se il tuo discorso si limita a questo ti do ragione.
se invece stai allargando la tua affermazione a tutta la sfera personale, ti sfido a contare quanti alla mia età, ma puoi aggiungere anni a piacimento, si sono costruito quello che ho fatto io.

la parola rispetto e valore perché parlo di frigoriferi in maniera scherzosa e faccio una battuta onestamente mi fa pensare che se a me manchi qualcosa, ad altri manchi del tutto l'ironia.


----------



## Caciottina (30 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> guarda me ne rendo conto, me ne sono reso conto ieri quando una ragazzina di 24 anni evidentemente abbia un vissuto sessuale molto più sviluppato del mio.
> e se ci penso bene, è facile che ragazzine di 16 anni ne sappiano più di me.
> 
> 
> ...


ma che cosa mai ti sei costruito? un fegato da alcolista di 70 anni?
ah be...sfida sfida...


----------



## LDS (30 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma non e' solo per quel post, e' anche per come definisce le donne che sono un po sovrappeso (frigoriferi) o quando dice che una donna che non beve non potrebbe mai stare con lui...boh..


ma la finisci di attaccarti e arrampicarti.

ma un briciolo di ironia, ma prendi tutto seriamente?
ma che hai?


non avrò mai una relazione con una donna che non beve perché passerei le mie giornate a spiegarle per quale motivo deve provare questo e quello.

una donna frigorifero è una donna frigorifero che quando si guarda allo specchio sa benissimo che ha 20 kg in più.
come io quando mi guardo allo specchio so di essere alto 1.66 e non credo di essere 1.80.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Sbri..le altre hanno mollato per sfinimento...ci provi tu a spiegargli qualcosina delle donne? Perchè continua con la soggezione estetica.....


eh ma è difficile. La bellezza è potere: indubitabilmente a prima vista siamo meglio disposti verso una persona di bell'aspetto, piuttosto che verso una persona bruttina.
Le favole ci insegnano che bellezza equivale a bontà e viceversa.
Il diavolo deve essere brutto, e così via.
Poi però... incontriamo la compagnuccia di classe tanto bellina che viene sempre citata come modello che però è tanto, tanto stronza e cominciamo a vedere lo scollamento tra il mondo delle fiabe e la realtà.
Ma dipende tanto da cosa ci aspettiamo da una persona.
Vogliamo che sia decorativa? che gli altri ci invidino quando entriamo in un locale? Vogliamo perderci nell'ammirazione della sua perfezione(fin che c'è...)?
O vogliamo una persona con cui condividere qualcosa? Alla quale ci possiamo affidare? Che ci completa? Che ci rende felici? Che fa l'amore con noi cercando di capire cosa ci piace? Che ci fa crescere, che ci fa riflettere, che ci intenerisce, che ci fa entusiasmare?
Perchè la bellezza perde il suo potere, se cerchiamo altro e non lo troviamo.


----------



## Caciottina (30 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ma la finisci di attaccarti e arrampicarti.
> 
> ma un briciolo di ironia, ma prendi tutto seriamente?
> ma che hai?
> ...


ironia? ma tu sei fuori....continua a bere dai...almeno quello lo capisci


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma non e' solo per quel post, e' anche per come definisce le donne che sono un po sovrappeso (frigoriferi) o quando dice che una donna che non beve non potrebbe mai stare con lui...boh..


sì... ho letto... spiacevole.


----------



## LDS (30 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma che cosa mai ti sei costruito? un fegato da alcolista di 70 anni?
> ah be...sfida sfida...



non credo di doverti mostrare i miei risultati.
soprattutto per la spocchia che trasuda dai tuoi commenti non sapendo veramente niente.

non mi sono mai vantato di niente, non comincerò adesso.

io lavoro sodo per ottenere i risultati e non ho bisogno di spiattellarli in faccia a nessuno.


----------



## Caciottina (30 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> non credo di doverti mostrare i miei risultati.
> soprattutto per la spocchia che trasuda dai tuoi commenti non sapendo veramente niente.
> 
> non mi sono mai vantato di niente, non comincerò adesso.
> ...


ah no? allora lo vuoi dire tu cosa hai spiattellato in questi giorni? o vuoi che ci penso io?
la spocchia la dimostri tu quando scrivi cazzate di questo genere, o quelle sopra o quelle dei giorni scorsi.


----------



## LDS (30 Settembre 2014)

*caciotta*

ti esorto ad evitare di insultarmi.

non mi interessa se ti da fastidio quello che scrivo.
non mi interessa se ti irrita il fatto che faccia una battuta sulle donne frigorifero.

l'insulto gratuito mi indispone.

io non insulto nessuno, nemmeno quando meriteresti di essere presa ad insulti.

sei pregata di astenerti, nessuno ti obbliga a commentare, né, tantomeno a leggere.


----------



## ivanl (30 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> g
> se invece stai allargando la tua affermazione a tutta la sfera personale, ti sfido a contare quanti alla mia età, ma puoi aggiungere anni a piacimento, si sono costruito quello che ho fatto io.


Ma costruito cosa? ti rendo conto della vacuita' di cio' che scrivi? Solo perche' lavori a Londra a fare il cameriere fighetto?
Io a 28 anni ero al Cern a Ginevra a lavorare con Rubbia, ma mica sto qui a sbandierarlo... e poi e poi, chi dice che non sia meglio di me e te una persona che a 28 anni e' riuscita, magari, a tirare su un figlio felice lavorando per quattro soldi in un call-center??
Rispetto per gli altri , bello mio...


----------



## Caciottina (30 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ti esorto ad evitare di insultarmi.
> 
> non mi interessa se ti da fastidio quello che scrivo.
> non mi interessa se ti irrita il fatto che faccia una battuta sulle donne frigorifero.
> ...


io non mi astengo da nulla ne su richiesta tua ne su quella di altri a meno che non sia admin, allora sai gia a chi rivolgerti. 
la smettero' quando la smetterai tu. 
io non ti offnedo esattamente come tu non offendi le donne chiamandole frigoriferi o pazze perche hanno subito violenza...
se non e' offendere il tuo non lo e' nemmeno il mio


----------



## LDS (30 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh ma è difficile. La bellezza è potere: indubitabilmente a prima vista siamo meglio disposti verso una persona di bell'aspetto, piuttosto che verso una persona bruttina.
> Le favole ci insegnano che bellezza equivale a bontà e viceversa.
> Il diavolo deve essere brutto, e così via.
> Poi però... incontriamo la compagnuccia di classe tanto bellina che viene sempre citata come modello che però è tanto, tanto stronza e cominciamo a vedere lo scollamento tra il mondo delle fiabe e la realtà.
> ...


tutto bello e giusto, ma non vedo per quale motivo una donna bella non possa anche avere quello che cerco.
per quale motivo mi devo accontentare, non lo voglio fare.

non sto dicendo che deve essere una modella, ma nemmeno un cesso.
a me piace avere una donna che mi faccia girare la testa quando passa.

e non vedo perché una donna così non possa rendermi felice o completarmi o per quale motivo non possa darle la fiducia che merita.


----------



## Caciottina (30 Settembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> Ma costruito cosa? ti rendo conto della vacuita' di cio' che scrivi? Solo perche' lavori a Londra a fare il cameriere fighetto?
> Io a 28 anni ero al Cern a Ginevra a lavorare con Rubbia, ma mica sto qui a sbandierarlo... e poi e poi, chi dice che non sia meglio di me e te una persona che a 28 anni e' riuscita, magari, a tirare su un figlio felice lavorando per quattro soldi in un call-center??
> Rispetto per gli altri , bello mio...


quotone


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ma la finisci di attaccarti e arrampicarti.
> 
> ma un briciolo di ironia, ma prendi tutto seriamente?
> ma che hai?
> ...


seti, facciamo una cosa: tu non chiami le donne sovrappeso nè donne frigorifero, nè scaldabagno, nè le chiami in nessun'altra maniera perchè sono persone e tu stai offendendo i loro sentimenti identificandole con la forma di un oggetto, e io non ti dico che come comodino sei pure poco sveglio.
Mi pare un buon patto, che dici?
Perchè liberissimo tu di esprimerti in modo offensivo, ma poi liberissimi pure noi. O no?


----------



## Vincent Vega (30 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> *non avrò mai una relazione con una donna che non beve *perché passerei le mie giornate a spiegarle per quale motivo deve provare questo e quello.
> 
> una donna frigorifero è una donna frigorifero che quando si guarda allo specchio sa benissimo che ha 20 kg in più.
> come io quando mi guardo allo specchio so di essere alto 1.66 e non credo di essere 1.80.





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh ma è difficile. La bellezza è potere: indubitabilmente a prima vista siamo meglio disposti verso una persona di bell'aspetto, piuttosto che verso una persona bruttina.
> Le favole ci insegnano che bellezza equivale a bontà e viceversa.
> Il diavolo deve essere brutto, e così via.
> Poi però... incontriamo la compagnuccia di classe tanto bellina che viene sempre citata come modello che però è tanto, tanto stronza e cominciamo a vedere lo scollamento tra il mondo delle fiabe e la realtà.
> ...


LDS, sai perchè il tuo ragionamento puzza di ipocrisia? perchè tu "non accetteresti relazioni con cattoliche, astemie, e sadomaso". E fin qui: fatti tuoi......MA ELENA TI HA GIA' mostrato di adorare una delle 3 cose (per ora..il tuo schematismo ti condurrà a fare liste molto più corpose)...eppure tu le mandi orsetti e "sogni di salvarla". Non dovresti attuare il tuo "mai"????
E sai perchè? perchè è gnocca, o - per dirla con Sbri - è decorativa assai. E per te la forma è davvero tutto...


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> tutto bello e giusto, ma non vedo per quale motivo una donna bella non possa anche avere quello che cerco.
> per quale motivo mi devo accontentare, non lo voglio fare.
> 
> non sto dicendo che deve essere una modella, ma nemmeno un cesso.
> ...


perchè tu cerchi una donna che sia solo bella. Il valore di Laure stava nei suoi progetti, ma tu continuavi a parlare solo del suo aspetto e del fatto che bevesse come te. Non l'hai manco vista per quello che era, altrimenti che tra voi non poteva funzionare per ben altri motivi che quello logistico o per il tradimento, l'avresti capito prima.


----------



## Tubarao (30 Settembre 2014)

Effettivamente anche io un paio di volte me ne sono uscito con termini che non erano il massimo della simpatia.


----------



## Caciottina (30 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Effettivamente anche io un paio di volte me ne sono uscito con termini che non erano il massimo della simpatia.


io non le ho mai lette certe offese da parte tua, ma se un pochino ti conosco, erano battute in un contesto in cui si stava gia scherzando.
non cosi gratuitamente


----------



## LDS (30 Settembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> Ma costruito cosa? ti rendo conto della vacuita' di cio' che scrivi? Solo perche' lavori a Londra a fare il cameriere fighetto?
> Io a 28 anni ero al Cern a Ginevra a lavorare con Rubbia, ma mica sto qui a sbandierarlo... e poi e poi, chi dice che non sia meglio di me e te una persona che a 28 anni e' riuscita, magari, a tirare su un figlio felice lavorando per quattro soldi in un call-center??
> Rispetto per gli altri , bello mio...


lasciamo perdere che scendiamo nel ridicolo, non tiro fuori i diplomi o le riviste che trovo una cosa ridicola.
non faccio il cameriere, ma è lo stesso.

rispetto per cosa?
ma a chi sto mancando di rispetto?

perché ho fatto una battuta sulle donne frigorifero?


----------



## LDS (30 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> io non mi astengo da nulla ne su richiesta tua ne su quella di altri a meno che non sia admin, allora sai gia a chi rivolgerti.
> la smettero' quando la smetterai tu.
> io non ti offnedo esattamente come tu non offendi le donne chiamandole frigoriferi o pazze perche hanno subito violenza...
> se non e' offendere il tuo non lo e' nemmeno il mio


ho fatto una battuta sulle donne frigorifero in generale, non su di te.
tu invece attacchi ed insulti direttamente me.

fai come credi, sei libera e padrona di continuare ad insultarmi.
non ti prenderai nemmeno il rosso.


----------



## Caciottina (30 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ho fatto una battuta sulle donne frigorifero in generale, non su di te.
> tu invece attacchi ed insulti direttamente me.
> 
> fai come credi, sei libera e padrona di continuare ad insultarmi.
> non ti prenderai nemmeno il rosso.


tu devi imparare il rispetto, andrea, il rispetto porco cazzo. 
non lo conosci manco per errore e non sono l unica a dirtelo.
impara quello, poi possiamo anche parlare di quanto e' bella londra o quanto fa male l alchol.
e scusati indirettamente con le donne frigo o le pazze molestate.


----------



## LDS (30 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> io non le ho mai lette certe offese da parte tua, ma se un pochino ti conosco, erano battute in un contesto in cui si stava gia scherzando.
> non cosi gratuitamente


perché io non stavo scherzando quando ho parlato di donne frigorifero.
vai a rileggerti il post.

nemmeno sindacalista posso chiamarti perché subito qualcuno corre a dire che non conosco il significato della parola sindacalista e di non usarlo a sproposito.
è pieno di avvocati della cause perse, detti anche sindacalisti per quanto mi riguarda.


----------



## Vincent Vega (30 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> tutto bello e giusto, ma non vedo per quale motivo una donna bella non possa anche avere quello che cerco.
> per quale motivo mi devo accontentare, non lo voglio fare.
> 
> non sto dicendo che deve essere una modella, ma nemmeno un cesso.
> ...


LDS, te l'ho già detto che mi stai simpatico perchè ricordi me (e le mie rigidità) quando ero in quarta liceale? perfetto.

Ora ti aggiungo un altro dettaglio..e se alzi le antenne, magari eviterai di avere nella vita ben altre - spiacevoli - protuberanze frontali.

Io ci godevo un sacco a fare cornuti quelli come te. Siete quelli che danno più sfizio. Tutti rigorosi, "irreprensible", con i loro codici, la voglia di una ragazza "bella ma profonda" (che magari mentre tu sogni il matrimonio, geme sotto i colpi del suo capo...ma potrebbe essere anche il portinaio).
Cambia registro, perchè le sgroppate francesi e le mazzate estoni sono uno scherzetto, rispetto a quello che ti aspetta.
Non tutti i "Vincent Vega" lì fuori hanno smesso di "praticare". E tu sei sfiziusello assai. 
Te lo dico con il sommo rispetto...
(ma non mi crederai...già successo..)


----------



## LDS (30 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> tu devi imparare il rispetto, andrea, il rispetto porco cazzo.
> non lo conosci manco per errore e non sono l unica a dirtelo.
> impara quello, poi possiamo anche parlare di quanto e' bella londra o quanto fa male l alchol.
> e scusati indirettamente con le donne frigo o le pazze molestate.


ma col cazzo che mi scuso con le donne frigorifero.
è come se dovessi scusarmi con me stesso perché sono un nano.

e per quanto riguarda le donne pazze molestate, non ti riquoto chi già ha risposto capendo quello che ho scritto, cosa che a te non è balzata nemmeno per l'anticamera del cervello di pensare.


----------



## Caciottina (30 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> *perché io non stavo scherzando quando ho parlato di donne frigorifero*.
> vai a rileggerti il post.
> 
> nemmeno sindacalista posso chiamarti perché subito qualcuno corre a dire che non conosco il significato della parola sindacalista e di non usarlo a sproposito.
> è pieno di avvocati della cause perse, detti anche sindacalisti per quanto mi riguarda.


e'quesdto il problema


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> perché io non stavo scherzando quando ho parlato di donne frigorifero.
> vai a rileggerti il post.
> 
> nemmeno sindacalista posso chiamarti perché subito qualcuno corre a dire che non conosco il significato della parola sindacalista e di non usarlo a sproposito.
> è pieno di avvocati della cause perse, detti anche sindacalisti per quanto mi riguarda.


tu le donne non le puoi chiamare in altro modo che donne, è questo che non capisci.
Perchè stai offendendo, umiliando.
Te lo stiamo dicendo in svariati modi, svariate persone.
Sei maleducato.


----------



## Caciottina (30 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ma col cazzo che mi scuso con le donne frigorifero.
> è come se dovessi scusarmi con me stesso perché sono un nano.
> 
> e per quanto riguarda le donne pazze molestate, non ti riquoto chi già ha risposto capendo quello che ho scritto, cosa che a te non è balzata nemmeno per l'anticamera del cervello di pensare.


no perche lei l ha letta cosi , io no.
l=rileggitelo tu il post.
inoltre non si scrivono i cazzi degli altri su un forum.....
ti pare? la conosci da manco un mese e gia ne sappiamo vita morte e miracoli....
dai su falla finita


----------



## LDS (30 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> LDS, te l'ho già detto che mi stai simpatico perchè ricordi me (e le mie rigidità) quando ero in quarta liceale? perfetto.
> 
> Ora ti aggiungo un altro dettaglio..e se alzi le antenne, magari eviterai di avere nella vita ben altre - spiacevoli - protuberanze frontali.
> 
> ...


la mia prima compagna l'ho tradita un sacco di quelle volte...
poi quando ho cambiato mi sono ripromesso di non tradire più e ho mantenuto la promessa.

il fatto che la mia compagna in futuro possa tradirmi la reputo una cosa normalissima.
ad una relazione senza corna non credo.

come dissi a Laure all'inizio, se mi devi tradire, fallo bene senza farmelo sapere per cortesia.
lei l'ha fatto molto male.


----------



## Caciottina (30 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> la mia prima compagna l'ho tradita un sacco di quelle volte...
> poi quando ho cambiato mi sono ripromesso di non tradire più e ho mantenuto la promessa.
> 
> il fatto che la mia compagna in futuro possa tradirmi la reputo una cosa normalissima.
> ...


appunto, proprio perche la forma e' tutto


----------



## LDS (30 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> no perche lei l ha letta cosi , io no.
> l=rileggitelo tu il post.
> inoltre non si scrivono i cazzi degli altri su un *forum*.....
> ti pare? la conosci da manco un mese e gia ne sappiamo vita morte e miracoli....
> dai su falla finita


ma che la conosci?
e cosa ci stavo a fare qua dentro se non per raccontare i cazzi miei.

io non ho niente da nascondere.


----------



## Caciottina (30 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ma che la conosci?
> e cosa ci stavo a fare qua dentro se non per raccontare i cazzi miei.
> 
> io non ho niente da nascondere.


i cazzi tuoi, i cazzi di elena, mica tanto...
diglielo le cose che scrivi su di lei qui...vogliamo vedere quanto e' contenta?
e non riferisco alle cose vostre, sti cazzi. parlo delle violenze che ha subito e che come una scema ha raccontatao ad uno come te che la prima cosa che fa quale e'>? scrivere un post come quello di prima....
bravo


----------



## LDS (30 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> tu le donne non le puoi chiamare in altro modo che donne, è questo che non capisci.
> Perchè stai offendendo, umiliando.
> Te lo stiamo dicendo in svariati modi, svariate persone.
> Sei maleducato.


va bene, ritratto il termosifone e frigorifero.
mi scuso se ho urtato la sensibilità di qualcuno.

la prossima volta vedrò di fare attenzione agli epiteti da utilizzare prima di riferirmi a qual si voglia donna.


----------



## LDS (30 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> i cazzi tuoi, i cazzi di elena, mica tanto...
> diglielo le cose che scrivi su di lei qui...vogliamo vedere quanto e' contenta?
> e non riferisco alle cose vostre, sti cazzi. parlo delle violenze che ha subito e che come una scema ha raccontatao ad uno come te che la prima cosa che fa quale e'>? scrivere un post come quello di prima....
> bravo


ti stai facendo troppi film.

ma a chi gliene fotte di Elena...a chi?
a nessuno.


----------



## Caciottina (30 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ti stai facendo troppi film.
> 
> ma a chi gliene fotte di Elena...a chi?
> a nessuno.


dovrebbe importare a te.
madonna mia, sei un omettino da riporto davvero....
ci rinuncio.


----------



## LDS (30 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> dovrebbe importare a te.
> madonna mia, sei un omettino da riporto davvero....
> ci rinuncio.


ma non la conosci, non sai chi è, si può chiamare anche ludmilla per quello che ne sai tu.
è semplicemente una persona di cui parlo.


----------



## Caciottina (30 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ma non la conosci, non sai chi è, si può chiamare anche ludmilla per quello che ne sai tu.
> è semplicemente una persona di cui parlo.


te lo ripeto: non ci arrivi, non ci arrivi manco se ti ci metto la scala sotto e ti aiuto io.....non c'e' verso.

e ripeto: tu devi epnsare a: alchol, donne fighe, soldi , iphone6 e basta. perche e' questo quello che tu possiedi nella vita....
cioe' il nulla.
io mi rifarei la chiaccherata con tuo padre mi assicurerei di aver capito bene quello che voleva insegnarti perche seocndo me ti sei perso anche troppi passaggi.


----------



## LDS (30 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> te lo ripeto: non ci arrivi, non ci arrivi manco se ti ci metto la scala sotto e ti aiuto io.....non c'e' verso.
> 
> e ripeto: tu devi epnsare a: alchol, donne fighe, soldi , iphone6 e basta. perche e' questo quello che tu possiedi nella vita....
> cioe' il nulla.
> io mi rifarei la chiaccherata con tuo padre mi assicurerei di aver capito bene quello che voleva insegnarti perche seocndo me ti sei perso anche troppi passaggi.



vabbè, contenta tu, contenti tutti.
per fortuna che ci sei tu che sai tutto.


----------



## Dalida (30 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Effettivamente anche io un paio di volte me ne sono uscito con termini che non erano il massimo della simpatia.


infatti a volte sei molto sgradevole, soprattutto quando parli di malscopate e malgodute. molte ti sono amiche o comunque ti conoscono forumisticamente e non se la prendono, ma a me sembra comunque molto brutto ciò che scrivi poiché ritengo che attaccare le persone nella loro sessualità sia sbagliato.


----------



## Tubarao (30 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> infatti a volte sei molto sgradevole, soprattutto quando parli di malscopate e malgodute. molte ti sono amiche o comunque ti conoscono forumisticamente e non se la prendono, ma a me sembra comunque molto brutto ciò che scrivi poiché ritengo che attaccare le persone nella loro sessualità sia sbagliato.


Se ti riferisci ai miei post nel thread di Lizzi: C'è gente che può essere investita dal vento dell'ironia a 250 Km/h e uscirne senza un capello fuori posto.


Dalida. Scherzavo.


----------



## Dalida (30 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Se ti riferisci ai miei post nel thread di Lizzi: C'è gente che può essere investita dal vento dell'ironia a 250 Km/h e uscirne senza un capello fuori posto.
> 
> 
> Dalida. Scherzavo.



non mi riferivo a quello, infatti. hai usato lo stesso termine nei confronti di free e non mi sembrava scherzassi, lo sottolineai anche. ovviamente potrei sbagliarmi, non ti conosco abbastanza.


----------



## Tubarao (30 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> non mi riferivo a quello, infatti. hai usato lo stesso termine nei confronti di free e non mi sembrava scherzassi, lo sottolineai anche. ovviamente potrei sbagliarmi, non ti conosco abbastanza.


No. In quel caso volevo effettivamente offendere. Ho cancellato lo spoiler perché effettivamente non era il caso e c'è modo e modo.


----------



## Dalida (30 Settembre 2014)

per tornare a LDS, non gli date troppo addosso, dai. si aggira con una bottiglia di vino da 500 euro in mano in un mondo dove crede che le persone siano come lui se le immagina e se si trova davanti una che gli fa qualche richiesta un po' diversa pensa pure al padre. miss, secondo me non voleva dire che le donne molestat sono pazze, si esprime in modo approssimativo ma non è cattivo.


----------



## Caciottina (30 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> per tornare a LDS, non gli date troppo addosso, dai. si aggira con una bottiglia di vino da 500 euro in mano in un mondo dove crede che le persone siano come lui se le immagina e se si trova davanti una che gli fa qualche richiesta un po' diversa pensa pure al padre. miss, secondo me non voleva dire che le donne molestat sono pazze, si esprime in modo approssimativo ma non è cattivo.


non penso sia ssolutamente cattivo. io non credo esistano persone cattive al mondo di base
va bene esprimersi approssimantivamente, certo, io sono la prima che spesso straparla.
pero se te lo faccio piu volte notare in diversi contesti, E NON SONO LA SOLA, quantomeno chiedi scusa e falla finita.
poi come puoi ben vedere l ha fatto dopo una richiesta di sbri, non dopo le mie cento. il che vuol dire che non c'e' principio, non c'e' logica.


----------



## Dalida (30 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> non penso sia ssolutamente cattivo. io non credo esistano persone cattive al mondo di base
> va bene esprimersi approssimantivamente, certo, io sono la prima che spesso straparla.
> pero se te lo faccio piu volte notare in diversi contesti, E NON SONO LA SOLA, quantomeno chiedi scusa e falla finita.
> poi come puoi ben vedere l ha fatto dopo una richiesta di sbri, non dopo le mie cento. il che vuol dire che non c'e' principio, non c'e' logica.


io lo leggo come una persona in confusione, lui stesso si definisce così. gli stanno capitando mille mila disavventure. anche a me non è piaciuto che parlasse di zoccole, di donne frigorifero ecc. è maldestro.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> io lo leggo come una persona in confusione, lui stesso si definisce così. *gli stanno capitando mille mila disavventure*. anche a me non è piaciuto che parlasse di zoccole, di donne frigorifero ecc. è maldestro.



direi che se le va un tantinello  a cercare

il buonsenso non lo vendono un tanto al chilo, purtroppo


----------



## Nicka (30 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ho preso sonno molto tardi e mi sono appena svegliato.
> credo di essermi rigirato nel letto parecchio crogiolandomi come un deficiente.
> 
> come sto?
> ...


Leggiti 50 sfumature di grigio.
Tu mi hai ricordato lei.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> non penso sia ssolutamente cattivo. io non credo esistano persone cattive al mondo di base
> va bene esprimersi approssimantivamente, certo, io sono la prima che spesso straparla.
> pero se te lo faccio piu volte notare in diversi contesti, E NON SONO LA SOLA, quantomeno chiedi scusa e falla finita.
> poi come puoi ben vedere *l ha fatto dopo una richiesta di sbri*, non dopo le mie cento. il che vuol dire che non c'e' principio, non c'e' logica.


ma perchè è un bravo ragazzo e rispetta gli anZiani.


----------



## Dalida (30 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Leggiti 50 sfumature di grigio.
> Tu mi hai ricordato lei.


ahahahahahah!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Leggiti 50 sfumature di grigio.
> Tu mi hai ricordato lei.



what?

mi cade un mito :racchia::racchia::racchia:


----------



## Nicka (30 Settembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> what?
> 
> mi cade un mito :racchia::racchia::racchia:


Che mito?!


----------



## Minerva (30 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> mi ha raccontato che nel suo ambiente è normale che gli uomini le picchiano.
> 
> ma che cazzo è, ma veramente....
> 
> ...


ti avevo lasciato a pavese e ti ritrovo in queste 
storie di ordinaria follia, sei ritornato a bukowski.
prendi le vitamine


----------



## Minerva (30 Settembre 2014)

e dimenticavo anche un po' il tormento di un  personaggio di dostoevsky .
ma la frutta e la verdura  le mangi?


----------



## birba (30 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Leggiti 50 sfumature di grigio.
> Tu mi hai ricordato lei.


hai veramente letto quella roba?


----------



## zadig (30 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Elena ?


[video=youtube_share;ldqRkXYGOk8]http://youtu.be/ldqRkXYGOk8[/video]


----------



## zadig (30 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> è una matta.
> 
> non so se riuscirò a parlarne.
> 
> ...


ascoltami e dammi retta: telefona subito a Woody Allen, raccontagli la tua storia che lui ne farà un film.
Palloso senz'altro come tutti i suoi film, ma sempre un film è.


----------



## LDS (30 Settembre 2014)

Ho 15 minuti di pausa, controllo il telefono.

c'è un messaggio di Laure che mi dice che non può stare senza di me, che non dorme, non mangia, non sa come fare, vuole riprendere in mano la nostra relazione, è pronta a fare la qualsiasi, mi ha detto partiamo ed andiamocene via.

subito dopo c'è un messaggio di Elena che mi chiede se sto bene e se sono ancora scosso.

ma andassero a fanculo tutte e due.

non può stare senza di me la stronza che si fotteva il capo e forse ora non se la fila piú, e l'altra che mi chiede se sono ancora scosso...ma no, io picchio per far male le donne tutti i giorni, che vogliamo che sia uno schiaffetto.

matte da legare tutte e due.

ho paura che con Laure se insiste cederó, spero di no.
ad Elena non la voglio più sentire, soprattutto per la domanda sulla droga che mi ha del tutto spiazzato, quella è roba molto più pericolosa di una patagna nei denti.

me ne torno a lavorare che fino all'una di stanotte quanto meno ho altro da fare.


----------



## Nicka (30 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> hai veramente letto quella roba?


Costretta da un'amica...però sono felice di non averci speso un centesimo!!


----------



## Minerva (30 Settembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> ascoltami e dammi retta: telefona subito a Woody Allen, raccontagli la tua storia che lui ne farà un film.
> *Palloso senz'altro come tutti i suoi film, ma sempre un film è*.


woo perdonalo perché non sa cosa dice


----------



## LDS (1 Ottobre 2014)

Che piacere non avere nemmeno un messaggio all'uscita dal lavoro.
silenzio totale per qualche giorno non può che fare bene.


----------



## zadig (1 Ottobre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Il suo senso dell'umorismo è fantastico, soprattutto nei suoi primi film.
> 
> Solo perchè tu non li capisci, non vuol dire che siano pallosi.


i gusti sono gusti: a te piace stare coi pupazzetti, e se piace a te va bene a tutti.
A me invece Woody sembra palloso. Non concordi? Sti gran cazzi.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (1 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vedi...il tuo problema è proprio il tuo mondo fatato...
> Per quale motivo una ragazza delicata, giovane e bella non può amare qualcosa del genere?
> Tralasciamo la depravazione di certi atti che a seconda del livello può essere relativa...
> Intendo proprio che tu non concepisci che il tuo ideale non sia etereo, ma umano.
> ...


Brava :applauso:


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Ottobre 2014)

Sigh.

La cosa che penso è che, se incontrassi LDS per caso e non mi trovasse cessa  e gli passasse per la testa di corteggiarmi, io NON SAPREI cosa gli passa per la testa e sarebbe pure possibile che lo trovassi interessante e ci finissi a letto... argh....

Bella l'idea di fare le domande prima...
1- hai una idea distorta delle donne?
2- non concepisci qualcosa fuori dal tuo orizzonte di comportamento?
3- tendi a sminuire persone che non corrispondono ai tuoi canoni estetici?

eccetera eccetera...

LDS, scusa, ma ti trovo davvero superficiale... nel senso di una persona che si ferma all'apparenza, alla superficie delle cose e delle persona. 
E' bellissimo che tu ti impegni così tanto nel tuo lavoro, la tua passione, che tu sia uscito di casa e abbia fatto esperienze intense fuori dall'Italia etc.

Per tutto il resto, da quello che scrivi, ti sento un pò immaturo e inconsapevole. Chiuso.


----------



## LDS (1 Ottobre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sigh.
> 
> La cosa che penso è che, se incontrassi LDS per caso e non mi trovasse cessa  e gli passasse per la testa di corteggiarmi, io NON SAPREI cosa gli passa per la testa e sarebbe pure possibile che lo trovassi interessante e ci finissi a letto... argh....
> 
> ...


superficiale parecchio, me ne rendo conto.
quando smetterò di volere una donna che mi deve far girare la testa ogni momento che la guardo, forse in quel momento smetterò di trovare delle donne capaci solo di prendermi per il culo o alquanto bizzarre.

per quanto riguarda invece sminuire persone che non corrispondono ai miei canoni estetici non sono d'accordo.
ho delle amiche stupende che porto nel cuore e sono obiettivamente bruttine ( posso dirlo o mi attaccate? ).

però quando rientro a casa nel mio letto voglio altro.
non mi sembra di chiedere la luna.

vado a prepararmi che oggi comincio a mezzogiorno.


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> superficiale parecchio, me ne rendo conto.
> quando smetterò di volere una donna che mi deve far girare la testa ogni momento che la guardo, forse in quel momento smetterò di trovare delle donne capaci solo di prendermi per il culo o alquanto bizzarre.
> 
> per quanto riguarda invece sminuire persone che non corrispondono ai miei canoni estetici non sono d'accordo.
> ...


Tieni pure in conto che, finiti i giochi, se questi sono i tuoi parametri, quello che puoi fare è guardare il soffitto. Ma sono gusti.


----------



## LDS (1 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tieni pure in conto che, finiti i giochi, se questi sono i tuoi parametri, quello che puoi fare è guardare il soffitto. Ma sono gusti.



di fatti al momento guardo il soffitto.
ma non è detto, fino ad un mese fa avevo una donna bellissima che credevo di poter sposare.

ce ne saranno altre su questa terra.


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> superficiale parecchio, me ne rendo conto.
> quando smetterò di volere una donna che mi deve far girare la testa ogni momento che la guardo, forse in quel momento smetterò di trovare delle donne capaci solo di prendermi per il culo o alquanto bizzarre.
> 
> *per quanto riguarda invece sminuire persone che non corrispondono ai miei canoni estetici non sono d'accordo.*
> ...



I frigoriferi che non hanno tanto da tirarsela e devono solo ringraziare se qualcuno ci prova? 

Guarda, a tutti piace la bellezza, ma figurati!
Quello che sembra che tu non capisca, è che tante volte si può preferire DI GRAN LUNGA un "termosifone" che sia bello dentro piuttosto che una bellissima sciacquetta o torsolo palestrato.

Sei attirato dalla bellezza, va bene. Tutti noi lo siamo e apprezziamo un bel corpo e un bel viso. Quello che distingue è che quando una persona è bella dentro, e arrivi a vederlo, diventa ai tuoi occhi bella anche fuori.
Almeno, a me capita così.


----------



## Nicka (1 Ottobre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> I frigoriferi che non hanno tanto da tirarsela e devono solo ringraziare se qualcuno ci prova?
> 
> Guarda, a tutti piace la bellezza, ma figurati!
> Quello che sembra che tu non capisca, è che tante volte si può preferire DI GRAN LUNGA un "termosifone" che sia bello dentro piuttosto che una bellissima sciacquetta o torsolo palestrato.
> ...


E' la terza volta oggi che tento di darti un verde, ma non mi riesce...


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E' la terza volta oggi che tento di darti un verde, ma non mi riesce...



Vabbè, fossero soldi mi dispiacerebbe 

Quello che mi ha colpito è stato anche il "io ci provo ma se me la da subito non mi rivede più" -però intanto a letto ci va...


----------



## Nicka (1 Ottobre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Vabbè, fossero soldi mi dispiacerebbe
> 
> Quello che mi ha colpito è stato anche il "io ci provo ma se me la da subito non mi rivede più" -però intanto a letto ci va...


Chiamalo cretino...
Forse si sente "figo" a far così, ma mio malgrado ho scoperto che è una cosa che pensano l'80% degli uomini...intanto la cavalcata se la fanno, poi via...ambè!


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Chiamalo cretino...
> Forse si sente "figo" a far così, ma mio malgrado ho scoperto che è una cosa che pensano l'80% degli uomini...intanto la cavalcata se la fanno, poi via...ambè!


ma la sua è insicurezza. Tutti quei paletti sono una sorta di cerchio magico. Poi evidentemente non servono a una beata... però...


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Chiamalo cretino...
> Forse si sente "figo" a far così, ma mio malgrado ho scoperto che è una cosa che pensano l'80% degli uomini...intanto la cavalcata se la fanno, poi via...ambè!



Mi ricordo un tizio... mi piaceva molto, e sembrava che gli piacessi pure io...
In effetti acconsentì graziosamente a rotolarsi tra le lenzuola con me, salvo annunciarmi rigorosamente _dopo_ che in realtà aveva una cotta per un'altra tizia quindi non era corretto verso di me continuare a frequentarmi


----------



## LDS (1 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Chiamalo cretino...
> Forse si sente "figo" a far così, ma mio malgrado ho scoperto che è una cosa che pensano l'80% degli uomini...intanto la cavalcata se la fanno, poi via...ambè!


ragazzuole, negli ultimi 3 anni, dicasi 3, sono stato con 4 donne mica con 50, di cui l'ultima non ho dei ricordi super piacevoli.

pane al pane, e vino al vino.

a me gli uomini che scopano una diversa a settimana non mi interessano.
e le cavalcate interessanti giusto per fare tanto meno.

credevo si fosse capito.


----------



## Minerva (1 Ottobre 2014)

non è che una cosa escluda l'altra 





Nausicaa ha detto:


> I frigoriferi che non hanno tanto da tirarsela e devono solo ringraziare se qualcuno ci prova?
> 
> Guarda, a tutti piace la bellezza, ma figurati!
> Quello che sembra che tu non capisca, è che tante volte si può preferire DI GRAN LUNGA un "termosifone" che sia bello dentro piuttosto che una bellissima sciacquetta o torsolo palestrato.
> ...


----------



## Nicka (1 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma la sua è insicurezza. Tutti quei paletti sono una sorta di cerchio magico. Poi evidentemente non servono a una beata... però...


Ma lo so che è insicurezza, per me c'ha quasi paura della sua ombra!!!


----------



## LDS (1 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> *non è che una cosa escluda l'altra*


quando comincia il processo di beatificazione!


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ragazzuole, negli ultimi 3 anni, dicasi 3, sono stato con 4 donne mica con 50, di cui l'ultima non ho dei ricordi super piacevoli.
> 
> pane al pane, e vino al vino.
> 
> ...



Mi colpiva quella tua affermazione perchè, secondo me, presupponeva il giudizio "quella è troppo facile ergo non è una brava ragazza/non è abbastanza divertente quindi non mi interessa ma me la zompo lo stesso"

Quindi ci sono due fili di ragionamento che, a me, non piacciono:

1- assimilare una donna che decide che le piaci abbastanza da venire subito a letto con te con una poco di buono
2- decidere che nonostante questa ragazza non ti piaccia e sotto sotto la disprezzi, ci puoi comunque andare a letto.

Abbi pazienza se a me queste due cose non piacciono 
Se avessi la palla di cristallo e potessi vedere che un uomo che mi sta facendo il filo la pensa in questo modo, scapperei più veloce di Bolt


----------



## Nicka (1 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ragazzuole, negli ultimi 3 anni, dicasi 3, sono stato con 4 donne mica con 50, di cui l'ultima non ho dei ricordi super piacevoli.
> 
> pane al pane, e vino al vino.
> 
> ...


Con Laure un mese fa, con una in Italia e con Elena.
Negli ultimi anni saranno pure 4, ma in un mese sono 3...

Ricordami quante volte ti ho detto di stare un pochino per i fatti tuoi...
Questo diventerà il tuo mantra quotidiano...ho deciso!


----------



## LDS (1 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma lo so che è insicurezza, per me c'ha quasi paura della sua ombra!!!



e vabbè, qua siete tutti cavalieri mascherati.

io mi piscio sotto di tante cose e non ho nessun problema a dirlo.
sono un libro aperto normalmente con zero segreti.


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> quando comincia il* processo di beatificazione*!


ehm... di solito, la condizione principale è che... ehm... come dire... non sarebbe cosa da augurare al più presto, ecco.


----------



## Nicka (1 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> e vabbè, qua siete tutti cavalieri mascherati.
> 
> io mi piscio sotto di tante cose e non ho nessun problema a dirlo.
> sono un libro aperto normalmente con zero segreti.


Macchè cavalieri.


----------



## Minerva (1 Ottobre 2014)

morire è un po' partire





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ehm... di solito, la condizione principale è che... ehm... come dire... non sarebbe cosa da augurare al più presto, ecco.


----------



## LDS (1 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Con Laure un mese fa, con una in Italia e con Elena.
> Negli ultimi anni saranno pure 4, ma in un mese sono 3...
> 
> Ricordami quante volte ti ho detto di stare un pochino per i fatti tuoi...
> Questo diventerà il tuo mantra quotidiano...ho deciso!


quella con cui sono stato in italia non è " nuova " è un'amica con cui ho un ottimo rapporto d'intimità, non ci siamo mai staccati.

negli ultimi anni le uniche persone nuove con cui sono stato: Laure con cui ho avuto una relazione per più di un anno ed Elena, con cui ho avuto una delle esperienze più bizzarre mai avute.

qui si parla di conquiste mascoline che io non faccio.


----------



## zadig (1 Ottobre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Eh no coglione, a me piacciono gli Uomini, per questo le merde come te le ho sempre evitate accuratamente.
> 
> Il fatto che tu non sappia apprezzare un grande del cinema come lui la dice lunga sulla tua profondità d'animo.
> 
> ...


ti piacciono gli uomini che, però, sotto sotto sono zerbini. Come il tuo maritino.
Poi ti piacciono pure le femmine, e non c'è niente di male, però peccato che ti schifino.
Ed è normale pure questo, perchè a certe femmine piacciono le femmine, non le latrine!


----------



## Minerva (1 Ottobre 2014)

libertà mi annoio, portami in una spa


----------



## LDS (1 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> libertà mi annoio, portami in una spa


non ti ci vedo, mi spiace!:carneval:


----------



## LDS (1 Ottobre 2014)

principessa e zadig fatemi sapere quando vi vedete.

sotto le lenzuola farete faville!


----------



## zadig (1 Ottobre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ma ancora continui con queste cazzate, pisellino moscio? :rotfl:
> 
> Pensa a costruirti un'esistenza e uno straccio di famiglia, che tra un po', con catetere e dentiera, non ti si fileranno manco le nonnine in casa di cura!


ce li ho già!
E scommetto che vuoi ciucciare il mio catetere come fosse una Sprite.
Te ne mando uno, contenta?


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> e vabbè, qua siete tutti cavalieri mascherati.
> 
> io mi piscio sotto di tante cose e non ho nessun problema a dirlo.
> sono un libro aperto normalmente con zero segreti.


ma quali cavalieri.
Ti faccio la radiografia? Ci provo? Poi magari sbaglio.
Tu: escludi le ragazze che te la danno troppo presto perchè hai paura che siano 'poco serie', che se te l'hanno data subito l'avrebbero data subito a chiunque
escludi le ragazze che non facciano girare la testa perchè... e qui ti becco... vuoi che gli altri uomini ti invidino nonostante tu non sia un marcantonio?
escludi le ragazze che non bevono perchè hai paura di non avere un argomento con il quale affascinarle
escludi Laure perchè ti ha tradito poi due minuti dopo posti che il tradimento in una coppia è una roba fisiologica... ma intanto usi quella scusa perchè hai capito che Laure ha degli idali, belli alti pure, ai quali non rinuncerà per te.

adesso ti dico una robetta: con tutte 'ste esclusioni, facilmente escluderai quella ragazza che, per qualche misterioso motivo, ti vedrà come l'unico uomo al mondo.
Il più alto, bello, affascinante di tutti.
Quella che avrà in cima alla lista dei suoi sogni, il dividere la sua vita con te, il costruire qualcosa con te.
Quella che, facendo all'amore con te, ti avrebbe fatto sentire un dio.
E tu manco la vedrai, magari perchè ha il culo come un frigo(cit.)


----------



## LDS (1 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma quali cavalieri.
> Ti faccio la radiografia? Ci provo? Poi magari sbaglio.
> Tu: escludi le ragazze che te la danno troppo presto perchè hai paura che siano 'poco serie', che se te l'hanno data subito l'avrebbero data subito a chiunque
> escludi le ragazze che non facciano girare la testa perchè... e qui ti becco... vuoi che gli altri uomini ti invidino nonostante tu non sia un *marcantonio*?
> ...



non è che bisogna essere alti 1.80.
fossi stato 15 centimetri più alto probabilmente avrei avuto accesso a tutte le donne della terra o quasi.
si pecco di grossa modestia e presunzione.

quasi tutte le persone con cui ho parlato in vita mia sono rimaste affascinate.

la frase in rosso non la commento.
ce ne sono di cose di cui posso parlare.
se si ha studiato nella vita gli argomenti non mancheranno mai.

Laure ha degli ideali come tante altre donne. Certo non credo ne troverò molte altre di donne come lei disposte ad annullarsi per andare a costruire case di legno in africa. Vedremo quando parte se lo farà veramente.

Una donna che ha il culo come un frigo oggi non la vedo nemmeno, e non sono sicuro la vedrò domani.
Se non mi piaci fisicamente per quanto tu possa essere interessante non ci esco insieme.
Oltre al fatto che ci sarebbero tanti di quei problemi di gelosia da gestire dopo che non reggerebbe.

Una cosa è certa, se il diavolo mi facesse una proposta dicendomi: se ti do 15 centimetri in altezza posso prendermi quello che voglio, la risposta sarebbe no.
perchè non cambierei una sola virgola del mio carattere, della mia determinazione e tantomeno del mio fisico.

poi non è detto che se fossi stato alto 1.80 una donna mi avrebbe considerato allo stesso modo se mi ci fossi avvicinato...ce ne sono di dietrologie che si possono fare, ma devo scappare adesso.

quando rientro questa sera approfondirò.


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> non è che bisogna essere alti 1.80.
> fossi stato 15 centimetri più alto probabilmente avrei avuto accesso a tutte le donne della terra o quasi.
> si pecco di grossa modestia e presunzione.
> 
> ...


ne sono sicura, io ho detto affascinare, mica a caso.


----------



## Minerva (1 Ottobre 2014)

mo dieu ...ma sei bassino? allora niente , non mi puoi accompagnare


----------



## zadig (1 Ottobre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Quanto fai schifo.
> :unhappy:
> 
> Magari credi pure all'urinoterapia.


no, credo solo che sei una chiavica semovente, e che un boiler è più interessante di te.


----------



## zadig (1 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> principessa e zadig fatemi sapere quando vi vedete.
> 
> sotto le lenzuola farete faville!


giammai: preferirei un pompino da una cannibale.


----------



## zadig (1 Ottobre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Si si, cazzetto moscio, come no! :up:
> 
> Tanto non mi vedrai mai!


non c'è rischio, tranquilla: non frequento chat dove si va per rimorchiare, non vado a mignotte etc.


----------



## Nicka (1 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma quali cavalieri.
> Ti faccio la radiografia? Ci provo? Poi magari sbaglio.
> Tu: escludi le ragazze che te la danno troppo presto perchè hai paura che siano 'poco serie', che se te l'hanno data subito l'avrebbero data subito a chiunque
> escludi le ragazze che non facciano girare la testa perchè... e qui ti becco... vuoi che gli altri uomini ti invidino nonostante tu non sia un marcantonio?
> ...


Faccina coi cuoricini...(da cell non gliela fo...  )


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma quali cavalieri.
> Ti faccio la radiografia? Ci provo? Poi magari sbaglio.
> Tu: escludi le ragazze che te la danno troppo presto perchè hai paura che siano 'poco serie', che se te l'hanno data subito l'avrebbero data subito a chiunque
> escludi le ragazze che non facciano girare la testa perchè... e qui ti becco... vuoi che gli altri uomini ti invidino nonostante tu non sia un marcantonio?
> ...



non ho verdi, quoto


----------



## zadig (1 Ottobre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ancora che mi dai della mignotta, cazzo moscio?
> 
> Forse ce ne hai avute troppe dentro casa e ora le vedi ovunque.


le vere mignotte sono quelle che si definiscono principesse, lo sai! 
Il nnostro caro Elio, sarà che per lui era l'ultima sponda, se ne è portata una in casa, ma tanto già era un pupazzo.
O forse si è fatto intortare dai pregiatissimi laureati rolleyes che hanno concepito e cagato quel bel fiore che sei...


----------



## zadig (1 Ottobre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> No, le vere mignotte sono quelle che accettano di avere a che fare con merde come te.
> 
> Ultimo avviso: non nominare mai più uno solo dei miei cari se non vuoi che io offenda e mortifichi la tua famiglia fino alla quarta generazione, defunti compresi.
> 
> Chiaro, coglione?


quel che fatto è reso, scarto di fogna.
Lo so che sei bipolare, ma tu nel post precedente hai offeso per prima.
Ed ora gli insulti te li becchi pure te e la tua razza di merde.


----------



## zadig (1 Ottobre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Chi avrei offeso, coglione?
> Tuo padre? Un po' difficile, visto che non si sa chi sia! :rotfl:Si dovrebbe fare il test del DNA alla metà della popolazione del tuo paesino di origine per scoprire chi è.
> 
> Tua madre? Una persona che cresce un individuo senza insegnargli il rispetto e la considerazione per le donne, si è già offesa abbbondantemente da sola.
> ...


io rispetto donne e uomini, ma solo se rispettano me.
E tu, zoccola sifilitica, hai insultato e mancato di rispetto per prima.
Spero non produrrete figli, tu e quel pupazzo che ti ha sposata, che l'umanità sarà migliore!


----------



## zadig (1 Ottobre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Comunque credo che augurare una cosa del genere a una coppia sia la cosa più meschina e gretta che possa fare una persona.
> 
> Quella vacca insignificante di tua madre dovrebbe vergognarsi e sputarsi in faccia ogni giorno per aver generato una simile merda e per non averti saputo educare.
> 
> Non ti augurerò simili nefandezze perchè io, a differenza tua, sono una Donna e l'unica cosa che posso augurare a uno schifo di persona come te è di essere felice, visto che ora non lo sei, e di crescere, perchè attualmente fai abbastanza schifo.


sent-,i porchetta ambulante: a me non frega un cazzo dei ban.
Per me questo è solo un forum in cui cazzegiare, non è dove mettermi in mostra come fai tu.
E se chi scrive queste cose va bannato, rileggiti quello che hai scritto tu, per prima; sei stata tu la prima ad insultare, la prima a mettere in mezzo chi non c'entra nulla.
In ogni caso sei e resti una merda cagata a forza.


----------



## ivanl (1 Ottobre 2014)

C'e' ammmore in questo forum, vedo


----------



## zadig (1 Ottobre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> E questo è il tuo modo di cazzeggiare, omodemmerda?
> 
> Augurare a una coppia di non poter avere figli????
> 
> ...


ma io mi adeguo alla persona che si rivolge a me, bagascia senza onore.
E scherzo con chi sa scherzare, e tu non sei capace.
Ficcati in culo un po' della boria che hai e poi ne riparliamo: posso pure perdonarti.

Ti svelo un segreto: i tuoi insulti, seppure sgradevoli da leggere in una che si definisce donna, non hanno mai raggiunto il segno.

Aspè, ti aiuto: sono alto 153 cm, peso 87 chili, sono calvo e gobbo.
Dai, sfogati un po' che ne hai bisogno, e si vede!


----------



## zadig (1 Ottobre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Eh già, a questo povero pezzo di merda piace essere insultato e umiliato...
> 
> Lo fa ridere!
> 
> ...


uh cerchi alleati... :rotfl:
Tipico.


----------



## ivanl (1 Ottobre 2014)

penso che sia il caso che entrambi facciate un bel respiro e, magari, vi chiariate in privato..o non si usa cosi', qui?


----------



## zadig (1 Ottobre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Io ti schiaccio da sola, povero stronzo, e a te piace così tanto che mi stai sempre dietro. Ti bagni pure le mutande a essere umiliato.
> 
> Quando tuo padre ti picchiava, avevi le stesse reazioni?
> 
> Mi sa che doveva corcarti di più...


avevo dimenticato: sono solo anche perchè, oltre all'aspetto fisico, non trovo una donna poichè faccio la pipì nel letto...

A te invece ti hanno viziata troppo, per questo hai dovuto trovare un pupazzetto che ti sposasse.
Meglio le botte che viziare i figli!


----------



## zadig (1 Ottobre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Gli insulti che non raggiungono il segno sono quelli che lasciano indifferente. Se a te lascia indifferente il fatto che qualcuno definisca tua madre una vacca inutile o tuo padre uno sconosciuto qualunque, significa che sei un omuncolo senza senso.
> 
> Chiunque si sentirebbe colpito a veder insultati i propri affetti!
> 
> ...


i tuoi insulti mi toccano così tanto che, tra un post e l'altro, sto imparando ad usare draftsight, pernsa tu! :rotfl:
E non mi toccano per due motivi: uno, siamo su un forum, e due perchè le parole hanno un peso diverso a seconda della persona da cui provengono. E tu sei quella che sei.
Di persona prenderei a calci in faccia che mi dicesse anche molto meno. E magari l'ho pure fatto, chissà.
Calpestarmi tu? Madeechè! Scetate, chiavicona, che l'aria e ddoooce.


----------



## Lionel Hutz (1 Ottobre 2014)

Anticipo Perplesso: continuate nelle sculacciaio please........


----------



## Lionel Hutz (1 Ottobre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> *Ah io non continuerei affatto*.
> 
> Purtroppo questo fake non può fare a meno di attirare l'attenzione.
> 
> ...


Peccato


----------



## zanna (1 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ragazzuole, negli ultimi 3 anni, dicasi 3, sono stato con 4 donne mica con 50, di cui l'ultima non ho dei ricordi super piacevoli.
> 
> pane al pane, e vino al vino.
> 
> ...


----------



## zanna (1 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> non è che bisogna essere alti 1.80.
> fossi stato 15 centimetri più alto probabilmente avrei avuto accesso a tutte le donne della terra o quasi.
> *si pecco di grossa modestia e presunzione*.
> 
> ...


Solo a me sembra un filino un controsenso


----------



## zanna (1 Ottobre 2014)

Lionel Hutz ha detto:


> Anticipo Perplesso: continuate nelle sculacciaio please........


apa:


----------



## Minerva (1 Ottobre 2014)

ma com'è che vi ispirano sempre i tresd di libertà per questi deliziosi scontri?
bizzarro


----------



## zadig (1 Ottobre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Capito, palle mosce?
> 
> C'è lo Sculacciao per farti umiliare! Qui si parla d'altro.


è mo' che t'ha fatto il/la povero/a wolf, sflilacciacazzi da competizione?


----------



## zadig (1 Ottobre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ah io non continuerei affatto.
> 
> Purtroppo questo fake non può fare a meno di attirare l'attenzione.
> 
> ...


ah sarei un fake? :rotfl:
Mi sa che fai sogni erotici pure sui fake...


----------



## zadig (1 Ottobre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ma che razza di idiota! :rotfl:
> 
> Sveglia bocchinaro, ce l'avevo con te! Perchè mai dovrei avercela con Wolf che dice una cosa sacrosanta?
> 
> Piantala di rompere le palle a me e al resto del forum. Per i tuoi deliri quotidiani c'è lo Sculacciao.


ah quoti un altro utente per rispondere a me.

...

Non sai quanto io sia felice di non capirti: vuol dire che non sto messo così male.

Rispondimi nello sculacciao, sifilitica.


----------



## Minerva (1 Ottobre 2014)

non litigate in due?





Principessa ha detto:


> A cosa devo il tuo "VI"?
> 
> Ti ho dato modo di credere che mi faccia piacere interloquire con quest'essere, al di là di rispondere alle stupide offese che fa a mio marito?


----------



## zadig (1 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non litigate in due?


no, in tre: pure con l'altra sua personalità.


----------



## Minerva (1 Ottobre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> no, in tre: pure con l'altra sua personalità.


non me ne parlare: pure io non sono allineata nemmeno con me stessa


----------



## zadig (1 Ottobre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Non ti rispondo più.
> Crepa.


gnègnè.

Adios.


----------



## Minerva (1 Ottobre 2014)

:singleeye:


----------



## zadig (1 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non me ne parlare: pure io non sono allineata nemmeno con me stessa


uno, nessuno e centomila


----------



## LDS (1 Ottobre 2014)

Se andiamo a rileggere i vari thread ne leggo di insulti da parte di entrambi. 

Onestamente te la trovo una cosa di pessimo gusto, primo perché insultare qualcuno augurando il peggio non è piacevole nemmeno da fare, figuriamoci da ricevere.
secondo perché spammate merda a fiumi della portata del Rio delle amazzoni.

nessuno vi obbliga a rispettarvi per carità, ma insulti a padri, madri, auguri di sterilità la trovo veramente una cosa degna di bambini di 14 anni, voi ne avete il quadruplo minimo in 2. 

Lo dico per salvare la vostra dignità che è finita sotto le scarpe.


----------



## LDS (1 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva, e che sei 1.90!?


----------



## Minerva (1 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Minerva, e che sei 1.90!?


con i tacchi 1,80 mi sa che li supero


----------



## Caciottina (1 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> con i tacchi 1,80 mi sa che li supero


Ammazza io coi tacchi arrivo a 1.65  pensa te...ahhaahha


----------



## Minerva (1 Ottobre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Ammazza io coi tacchi arrivo a 1.65  pensa te...ahhaahha


e ma tu  devi ancora crescere


----------



## Caciottina (1 Ottobre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Sei proprio fuori strada, perchè io ho semplicemente difeso mio marito e lo rifarei mille volte. Anche se a lui non interessa e se lui ci ride leggendo le cazzate che scrive sto tizio anonimo.
> 
> Mi appartiene. Nessuno si può permettere di offenderlo.
> 
> ...


Infatti. Diglielo.  Ragazzino. Ma guarda un po. 
:inlove: ciao mio amor


----------



## Caciottina (1 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> e ma tu  devi ancora crescere


Lo pensavo anche io. Invece mi hanno detto che ormai I giochi sono chiusi game over...


----------



## zadig (1 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Se andiamo a rileggere i vari thread ne leggo di insulti da parte di entrambi.
> 
> Onestamente te la trovo una cosa di pessimo gusto, primo perché insultare qualcuno augurando il peggio non è piacevole nemmeno da fare, figuriamoci da ricevere.
> secondo perché spammate merda a fiumi della portata del Rio delle amazzoni.
> ...


dai che ora la sciroccata ha detto che mi lascia in pace.
E, comunque, tutto questo è nato a causa tua.
Quindi ora ho più tempo per insultare te!


----------



## Caciottina (1 Ottobre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Io penso che la cosa migliore sia avere un corpo in forma e proporzionato, l'altezza conta poco amò :inlove: specie nelle ragazze!


Si infatti non mi importa di essere tascabile 
Sino carina nel mio genere sui tacchi


----------



## Caciottina (1 Ottobre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> dai che ora la sciroccata ha detto che mi lascia in pace.
> E, comunque, tutto questo è nato a causa tua.
> Quindi ora ho più tempo per insultare te!


Can I join you?


----------



## Minerva (1 Ottobre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Si infatti non mi importa di essere tascabile
> Sino carina nel mio genere sui tacchi


e ci credo


----------



## zadig (1 Ottobre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Sei proprio fuori strada, perchè io ho semplicemente difeso mio marito e lo rifarei mille volte. Anche se a lui non interessa e se lui ci ride leggendo le cazzate che scrive sto tizio anonimo.
> 
> Mi appartiene. Nessuno si può permettere di offenderlo.
> 
> ...


non per tornare a litigare, ma ti ricordo che sei TU che hai iniziato ad offendere. Tu.


----------



## zadig (1 Ottobre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Ammazza io coi tacchi arrivo a 1.65  pensa te...ahhaahha


donna nana, tutta tana!
Botte piccola, vino buono.
Etc etc


----------



## Caciottina (1 Ottobre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> donna nana, tutta tana!
> Botte piccola, vino buono.
> Etc etc


Sarebbero dei complimenti?


----------



## Minerva (1 Ottobre 2014)

abbracci in verticale?





Principessa ha detto:


> Io sono di parte perchè preferisco uomini e donne non tanto alti .
> Mi piace abbracciare TUTTO!


----------



## Caciottina (1 Ottobre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Io sono di parte perchè preferisco uomini e donne non tanto alti .
> Mi piace abbracciare TUTTO!


Ma poi non sai I vantaggi. Per esempio. Posso farmi portare in braccio ovunque.....soprartutto la mattina per fare la pippi che nn mi va di alzarmi dal letto..mi faccio portare in braccio a farla e poi di nuovo in braccio fino al letto


----------



## zadig (1 Ottobre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Sarebbero dei complimenti?


più che altro le vedo come frasi fatte, di circostanza.


----------



## Minerva (1 Ottobre 2014)

se sei 1,70 non è che sei tanto più bassa di me, comunque .





Principessa ha detto:


> Non direi.
> 
> Se una persona è alta più o meno come me (1,70), l'abbraccio interamente.
> 
> A me piace.


----------



## zadig (1 Ottobre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ti ricordo che tu sei intervenuto in una discussione che non ti riguardava e mi hai dato addosso.
> 
> Io posso aver risposto in modo sgradevole ma questa non è una giustificazione valida per superare certi limiti, a mio parere, e insultare persone che non c'entrano minimamente nel flame.
> 
> ...


non esiste una discussione che non mi riguarda, o che non riguardi te: questo è un forum pubblico, e funziona così.
Tu hai risposto insultando, e sempre tu sei stata la prima a mettere in mezzo chi non c'entra, e mi sono adeguato.
Te la sei cercata tu.

Comunque basta, che non mi serve e non mi interessa che tu capisca.
Non voglio cambiare il mondo, pensa tu che me ne frega di far cambiare te o farti capire qualcosa che è troppo fuori dalla tua portata.

Ciao cocca.


----------



## Caciottina (1 Ottobre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> più che altro le vedo come frasi fatte, di circostanza.


Ah. :ar:


----------



## zadig (1 Ottobre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Ah. :ar:


fossi donna non mi piacerebbero quel genere di complimenti.
Fossi donna mi incazzerei come una biscia se mi facessero gli auguri l'8 marzo.
Ma non sono donna...


----------



## Caciottina (1 Ottobre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> fossi donna non mi piacerebbero quel genere di complimenti.
> Fossi donna mi incazzerei come una biscia se mi facessero gli auguri l'8 marzo.
> Ma non sono donna...


Infatti io mi sono indisposta perche nn me ne hai fatti altri....vmq sono maschilista


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Ottobre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> fossi donna non mi piacerebbero quel genere di complimenti.
> Fossi donna mi incazzerei come una biscia se mi facessero gli auguri l'8 marzo.
> Ma non sono donna...




8 marzo festa della donna LAVORATRICE, festa in memoria e per l'avanzamento della possibilità delle donne di lavorare... 

Che sia diventata una festicciola commerciale, ok, ma io a mia figlia racconto ogni anno l'origine VERA della festa...


----------



## Minerva (1 Ottobre 2014)

Pierangelo Bertoli?


----------



## Caciottina (1 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> Pierangelo Bertoli?


Certamente


----------



## Minerva (1 Ottobre 2014)

Un grande


----------



## Caciottina (1 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> Un grande


È una cosa xhe mi rende estremamente triste sapere di non poter mai piu andare ad un suo concerto. L ho scoperto che avevo 5 anni grazie a mia zia e conoscevo gia a memoria tytte le sue canzoni a quell eta


----------



## Nicka (1 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma com'è che vi ispirano sempre i tresd di libertà per questi deliziosi scontri?
> bizzarro


Perché grazie a LDS hanno avuto il piacere di avere a che fare...
La cosa bizzarra è che di base avrebbero avuto lo stesso pensiero (nel thread di LDS), ma non si sono capiti ed è scoppiata la guerra!
Il resto è storia...


----------



## LDS (2 Ottobre 2014)

una giornata piacevolissima al lavoro.

servizio lunch da urlo sempre in apnea senza un momento di respiro, sempre di corsa fino alle 17:30.
la serata liscia come l'olio con vini eccezionali che mi hanno riempito la serata.

non mi metterò ad elencarli perché so che non ve ne fotte niente.
la mia collezione di bottiglie vuote a casa comincia ad essere imponente.


zero messaggi dalle due disperate e la cosa mi fa molto piacere.


ritorniamo a bomba alle 17:30. 
io dovevo finire alle 18 e riprendere alle 18:30, ma una mia collega è venuta mezz'ora prima a darmi il cambio.
è arrivata dicendomi, sono venuta prima per stare un po' con te, sempre che non ti dispiaccia?

vabbè, mi ha dato una mano.

è una ragazza francese di 24 anni, carina, in francese diremmo " mignon ". 
non ha una bellezza illuminante, ma è una persona molto pacata, tranquilla e soprattutto seria.

lei lavora là già da 2 anni e se ne va quando in teoria me ne vado io, ovvero alla fine dell'anno.
arriviamo al dunque, questa sera prima di andare via, le dico, ascolta vuoi che ti aspetto così stiamo insieme?
diventa rossa come un peperone, comincia a balbettare e mi dice: non so a che ora finisco qua, non si sa mai, poi domani tu cominci presto, non voglio farti aspettare per niente, facciamo venerdì?
io le dico: credo di poterti aspettare fino a venerdì.
vado a cambiarmi e prima che me ne vada mi rincorre per portarmi delle mignardises al cioccolato che mi fanno impazzire.

facciamo il sunto dal punto di vista prettamente maschilista e di uno che ha una gran voglia di scopare.
penso non ci sia alcuna difficoltà.
tuttavia è una ragazza molto insicura che ha un'autostima di se pari a zero. E' veramente una brava ragazza e non vorrei creare problemi vari.

ad ogni modo, mi da veramente fastidio non vederla mai e non mi va di andare a donne giusto per farlo.
non ho la testa per avere una relazione e a qualcosa devo rinunciare.
vabbè, io non ho il suo numero, abbiamo i nostri cellulari appesi in ufficio nella cave, se per qualche motivo quando ha finito dovesse inviarmi un messaggio qualsiasi è chiaro che è già fatta.

per il resto non vedo l'ora sia il 14 ottobre, devo spicciarmi a decidere dove andare a parare nel 2015.


----------



## LDS (2 Ottobre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ma perchè, secondo te quell'altra che si fa picchiare, l'autostima ce l'ha?
> 
> Guarda, più ti leggo, e più sono convinta che alcuni di voi le meritano proprio le stronze...
> 
> Per carità, non che tu finora ti sia comportato male con questa, però l'hai descritta veramente in modo triste.



si, l'altra ha un carattere autoritario incredibile.

ad esempio se la mia collega mi chiedesse di menarla sarebbe probabilmente la cosa più scioccante che possa immaginare.
non ha alcuna fiducia in se stessa, molto spesso mi tocca spronarla per fare le cose. è una persona fragile.

non mi sono comportato male no, è comunque una persona con cui lavoro tutti i giorni, mi ci trovo bene e basta.
non l'ho mai vista differentemente perché non ho mai dedicato del tempo a nessuno al lavoro, l'unica cosa che mi interessava era rientrare a casa per stare con Laure.
non credo che la vedrò differentemente nemmeno domani, a me piacciono le donne con carattere e polso, che sanno cosa vogliono e a cui non devo indicare la strada.

ad ogni modo, non mi ha mandato alcun messaggio, in compenso Elena mi ha inviato la buona notte.
sono un paio di giorni che non le rispondo.

domani le dirò buongiorno....


----------



## PresidentLBJ (2 Ottobre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ma dai, Elena, una che adora essere trattata in un certo modo a letto, non è autoritaria per niente...


Secondo me ti sbagli, perchè la sessualità e la personalità nel quotidiano c'entrano poco. Anzi, senza generalizzare, quasi sempre il desiderio di sottomissione sessuale (di qualsiasi tipo) spesso appartiene a persone che nella vita quotidiana sono cariche di responsabilità lavorative o hanno molto carisma o possiedono una personalità dominante.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Ottobre 2014)

Questo topic sta diventando molto interessante ed esplicativo della mentalità maschile. Credo che me lo stamperò e con qualche opportuna modifica stilistica e piccole limature qua e là comporrò un manuale da regalare a mia figlia per il suo quindicesimo compleanno.


----------



## lolapal (2 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Questo topic sta diventando molto interessante ed esplicativo della mentalità maschile. Credo che me lo stamperò e con qualche opportuna modifica stilistica e piccole limature qua e là comporrò un manuale da regalare a mia figlia per il suo quindicesimo compleanno.


Poi lo passeresti anche a me? Per Figlia, naturalmente... :wide-grin:


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Ottobre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Poi lo passeresti anche a me? Per Figlia, naturalmente... :wide-grin:



Anche a me per Fra grazie!


----------



## Nicka (2 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Questo topic sta diventando molto interessante ed esplicativo della mentalità maschile. Credo che me lo stamperò e con qualche opportuna modifica stilistica e piccole limature qua e là comporrò un manuale da regalare a mia figlia per il suo quindicesimo compleanno.


Ottimissima idea!!!!


----------



## Minerva (2 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> una giornata piacevolissima al lavoro.
> 
> servizio lunch da urlo sempre in apnea senza un momento di respiro, sempre di corsa fino alle 17:30.
> la serata liscia come l'olio con vini eccezionali che mi hanno riempito la serata.
> ...


premesso che anche tu non sei scevro da problemi , la cosa importante è la chiarezza. non è detto che anche  questa ragazza non passerebbe un po' di tempo con te in estrema leggerezza


----------



## ivanl (2 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ottimissima idea!!!!


fortunatamente per le vostre bambine, non tutti gli uomini ragionano cosi'. Tanti, purtroppo, ma non tutti


----------



## LDS (2 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> premesso che anche tu non sei scevro da problemi , la cosa importante è la chiarezza. non è detto che anche  questa ragazza non passerebbe un po' di tempo con te in estrema leggerezza


Vedremo, l'altro giorno la sentivo parlare con un'altra collega brutta come morte, ( si può dire? O vengo aggredito ). La brutta diceva che era quasi un anno che non faceva sesso ( la prima cosa a cui ho pensato è stata: - ma dove diavolo hai trovato uno disposto a venire con te - ) e l'altra le rispondeva, io anche, non mi concedo, attendo quello giusto.
una cosa è certa, io non sono quello giusto, perciò quando usciremo venerdì le dirò esplicitamente, me la dai? Si no, ciao arrivederci, oppure sali a casa.


----------



## birba (2 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Vedremo, l'altro giorno la sentivo parlare con un'altra collega brutta come morte, ( si può dire? O vengo aggredito ). La brutta diceva che era quasi un anno che non faceva sesso ( la prima cosa a cui ho pensato è stata: - ma dove diavolo hai trovato uno disposto a venire con te - ) e l'altra le rispondeva, io anche, non mi concedo, attendo quello giusto.
> una cosa è certa, io non sono quello giusto, perciò quando usciremo venerdì le dirò esplicitamente, me la dai? Si no, ciao arrivederci, oppure sali a casa.


cambi il nick in LSD? ti prego


----------



## LDS (2 Ottobre 2014)

E per la cronaca, spero non mi faccia attendere e faccia giochetti.

perchè?

perchè è una persona che non mi interessa, che non devo conquistare, che non devo conoscere. I giochetti vanno bene quando qualcuno ti intriga, non quando devo entrare nelle mutande.

ad ogni modo voglio essere citato nel manuale chiara!


----------



## LDS (2 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> cambi il nick in LSD? ti prego



Ma lo sai cosa c'è dietro lds o no?


----------



## Nicka (2 Ottobre 2014)

Qualcuno ponga fine alle sue sofferenze, per favore!!!


----------



## Minerva (2 Ottobre 2014)

parlando di chiarezza mi sarei aspettata un goccio di stile





LDS ha detto:


> Vedremo, l'altro giorno la sentivo parlare con un'altra collega brutta come morte, ( si può dire? O vengo aggredito ). La brutta diceva che era quasi un anno che non faceva sesso ( la prima cosa a cui ho pensato è stata: - ma dove diavolo hai trovato uno disposto a venire con te - ) e l'altra le rispondeva, io anche, non mi concedo, attendo quello giusto.
> una cosa è certa, io non sono quello giusto, perciò quando usciremo venerdì* le dirò esplicitamente, me la dai? Si no, ciao arrivederci, oppure sali a casa.*


----------



## LDS (2 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Qualcuno ponga fine alle sue sofferenze, per favore!!!


Ma quali sofferenze d'Egitto. Se oggi soffro è perché la vedo con il binocolo e nemmeno molto spesso.


----------



## LDS (2 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> parlando di chiarezza mi sarei aspettata un goccio di stile


E non fare sempre la formale....tieni presente che è francese, e tutto suona molto più poetico in francese, persino domandare di scopare!


----------



## birba (2 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Ma lo sai cosa c'è dietro lds o no?


no e neanche mi interessa
ma lsd ti calza di più


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> E non fare sempre la formale....tieni presente che è francese, e tutto suona molto più poetico in francese, persino domandare di scopare!





:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:








(bè dai, ammettilo... stai esagerando apposta vero? o sei proprio proprio proprio così?)


----------



## birba (2 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> E non fare sempre la formale....tieni presente che è francese, e tutto suona molto più poetico in francese, persino domandare di scopare!


voulez-vous coucher avec moi?
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
mon dieu :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (2 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Ma quali sofferenze d'Egitto. Se oggi soffro è perché la vedo con il binocolo e nemmeno molto spesso.


LDS, in questo preciso momento fai finta di essere un mio carissimo amico. Fai finta che io sia una delle tue amiche cesse. Fai finta che ci conosciamo da anni, fin dall'adolescenza.
Fai finta che ci siamo raccolti lacrime amorose a vicenda. Grasse risate. Fai finta pure (se ti è di aiuto) che a volte ce ne andiamo per cantine a scovare i migliori vini in circolazione. Immagina quello che ti pare, ma fai finta per un attimo che io e te ci vogliamo davvero molto bene.

Ecco...mi immagini?

Ok...
*ANDREA, MA VATTENEAFFANCULO!*​ 
Ora posso tornare a parlarti da perfetta sconosciuta su un forum.


----------



## Minerva (2 Ottobre 2014)

ma non piacciono anche a te i fronzoli? poi l'educazione è sostanza 



LDS ha detto:


> E non fare sempre la formale....tieni presente che è francese, e tutto suona molto più poetico in francese, persino domandare di scopare!


----------



## LDS (2 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> no e neanche mi interessa
> ma lsd ti calza di più


te lo spiego lo stesso così.

a 22 anni avevo una relazione " importante " da oramai parecchi anni e mi imbattei nel mio primo tradimento emotivo. scrissi su questo forum per parecchio con il nick, libertà_di_scelta.
poi ricordo ci furono dei problemi vari con il forum e persi l'abitudine, venni bannato per idiozie di cui non ricordo nemmeno il motivo, ma fummo in parecchi a venir bannati allora.

quando mi sono re-iscritto ho deciso di riesumare il mio vecchio nick in acronimo.


----------



## drusilla (2 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> LDS, in questo preciso momento fai finta di essere un mio carissimo amico. Fai finta che io sia una delle tue amiche cesse. Fai finta che ci conosciamo da anni, fin dall'adolescenza.
> Fai finta che ci siamo raccolti lacrime amorose a vicenda. Grasse risate. Fai finta pure (se ti è di aiuto) che a volte ce ne andiamo per cantine a scovare i migliori vini in circolazione. Immagina quello che ti pare, ma fai finta per un attimo che io e te ci vogliamo davvero molto bene.
> 
> Ecco...mi immagini?
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## birba (2 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> te lo spiego lo stesso così.
> 
> a 22 anni avevo una relazione " importante " da oramai parecchi anni e mi imbattei nel mio primo tradimento emotivo. scrissi su questo forum per parecchio con il nick, libertà_di_scelta.
> poi ricordo ci furono dei problemi vari con il forum e persi l'abitudine, venni bannato per idiozie di cui non ricordo nemmeno il motivo, ma fummo in parecchi a venir bannati allora.
> ...


grazie
ma nn mi interessava veramente...
io ti dicevo di cambiare nick per un altro motivo


----------



## birba (2 Ottobre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


l'ho detto io che è meglio chiamarlo lsd....


----------



## LDS (2 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> voulez-vous coucher avec moi?
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> mon dieu :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



no, onestamente direi altro, quella mi sembra la frase a cui dopo deve comparire il tonno rio mare.


----------



## ivanl (2 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> LDS, in questo preciso momento fai finta di essere un mio carissimo amico. Fai finta che io sia una delle tue amiche cesse. Fai finta che ci conosciamo da anni, fin dall'adolescenza.
> Fai finta che ci siamo raccolti lacrime amorose a vicenda. Grasse risate. Fai finta pure (se ti è di aiuto) che a volte ce ne andiamo per cantine a scovare i migliori vini in circolazione. Immagina quello che ti pare, ma fai finta per un attimo che io e te ci vogliamo davvero molto bene.
> 
> Ecco...mi immagini?
> ...


verdissimo!! :up::up::up::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## LDS (2 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> LDS, in questo preciso momento fai finta di essere un mio carissimo amico. Fai finta che io sia una delle tue amiche *cesse*. Fai finta che ci conosciamo da anni, fin dall'adolescenza.
> Fai finta che ci siamo raccolti lacrime amorose a vicenda. Grasse risate. Fai finta pure (se ti è di aiuto) che a volte ce ne andiamo per cantine a scovare i migliori vini in circolazione. Immagina quello che ti pare, ma fai finta per un attimo che io e te ci vogliamo davvero molto bene.
> 
> Ecco...mi immagini?
> ...



posso capire tutto, prendere tutto quello che mi stai dicendo, ma perché devi essere cessa?
ti immagino in tanti modi, ma non cessa....:mexican:


----------



## LDS (2 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma non piacciono anche a te i fronzoli? poi l'educazione è sostanza


ne sono convinto Minerva.

diciamo che metterò i puntini sulle i subito con molta educazione, proprio perché non ho voglia di perdere tempo e soprattutto prendere per il culo una che mi interessa solo per una cosa.

se resta ancorata alle sue idee pazienza.

così sono nate due delle amicizie intime più belle che ho da quando ho 18 anni che ancora custodisco gelosamente e a cui non rinuncerei mai.


----------



## Nicka (2 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> posso capire tutto, prendere tutto quello che mi stai dicendo, ma perché devi essere cessa?
> ti immagino in tanti modi, ma non cessa....:mexican:


No cessa cessa, talmente cessa che coi tuoi altri amici mi chiami Whirpool.
Non devono esserci fraintendimenti di carattere sessuale. Pura e semplice amicizia. Di quella che dici "peccato non abbia il cazzo, che altrimenti facevamo a gara a chi piscia più lontano".
Ecco, così mi devi immaginare a me...

E poi prenderti la tua razione di fanculo quotidiana.


----------



## birba (2 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> no, onestamente direi altro, quella mi sembra la frase a cui dopo deve comparire il tonno rio mare.


mon pétit bon bon, je te veut manger


----------



## LDS (2 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> No cessa cessa, talmente cessa che coi tuoi altri amici mi chiami Whirpool.
> Non devono esserci fraintendimenti di carattere sessuale. Pura e semplice amicizia. Di quella che dici "*peccato non abbia il cazzo*, che altrimenti facevamo a gara a chi piscia più lontano".
> Ecco, così mi devi immaginare a me...
> 
> E poi prenderti la tua razione di fanculo quotidiana.



ascolta, peccato non abbia il cazzo, è una cosa che non ho mai pensato in vita mia.
e che minchiata è la gara a chi piscia più lontano?

possiamo essere amici e tu non essere cessa per cortesia, almeno non cessissima, la cosa mi infastidisce persino per finta.


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Ottobre 2014)

Caspita, come era il titolo di quel film con Gwynet Paltrow e quel ragazzo un pò cicciotto che era fissato con la bellezza esteriore?


----------



## LDS (2 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> mon pétit bon bon, je te veut manger


intanto chouchou lo trovo più carino.


----------



## birba (2 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ascolta, peccato non abbia il cazzo, è una cosa che non ho mai pensato in vita mia.
> e che minchiata è la gara a chi piscia più lontano?
> 
> possiamo essere amici e tu non essere cessa per cortesia, almeno non cessissima, la cosa mi infastidisce persino per finta.


ironia questa sconosciuta :facepalm:


----------



## birba (2 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> intanto chouchou lo trovo più carino.


quello che ti pare


----------



## birba (2 Ottobre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Caspita, come era il titolo di quel film con Gwynet Paltrow e quel ragazzo un pò cicciotto che era fissato con la bellezza esteriore?


sì quello con jack black!


----------



## LDS (2 Ottobre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Caspita, come era il titolo di quel film con Gwynet Paltrow e quel ragazzo un pò cicciotto che era fissato con la bellezza esteriore?


Shallow Hal


----------



## Minerva (2 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ascolta, peccato non abbia il cazzo, è una cosa che non ho mai pensato in vita mia.
> e che minchiata è la gara a chi piscia più lontano?
> 
> possiamo essere amici e tu non essere cessa per cortesia,* almeno non cessissima, la cosa mi infastidisce persino per finta*.


adoro


----------



## LDS (2 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> quello che ti pare



antipatica.


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Shallow Hal



Grazie 

In italiano l'hanno dato come "amore a prima svista", ho controllato ora.

L'hai trovato fastidioso ed irritante, tanto per curiosità?


----------



## birba (2 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> antipatica.


nn sai quanto...


----------



## Nicka (2 Ottobre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Caspita, come era il titolo di quel film con Gwynet Paltrow e quel ragazzo un pò cicciotto che era fissato con la bellezza esteriore?


Amore a prima svista...


----------



## Nicka (2 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ascolta, peccato non abbia il cazzo, è una cosa che non ho mai pensato in vita mia.
> e che minchiata è la gara a chi piscia più lontano?
> 
> possiamo essere amici e tu non essere cessa per cortesia, almeno non cessissima, la cosa mi infastidisce persino per finta.


Facciamo che manco amici possiamo essere, non ci sono proprio le basi minime. 
Mi spiace per te, non per la mia eventuale mancata amicizia ci mancherebbe.
Mi spiace proprio per te umanamente.


----------



## birba (2 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Facciamo che manco amici possiamo essere, non ci sono proprio le basi minime.
> Mi spiace per te, non per la mia eventuale mancata amicizia ci mancherebbe.
> Mi spiace proprio per te umanamente.


ma a fare in culo ce lo mandi lo stesso??? dimmi di sì


----------



## Nicka (2 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> ma a fare in culo ce lo mandi lo stesso??? dimmi di sì


Mi fa passare la voglia...


----------



## birba (2 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi fa passare la voglia...


 a me la fa venire


----------



## LDS (2 Ottobre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Grazie
> 
> In italiano l'hanno dato come "amore a prima svista", ho controllato ora.
> 
> L'hai trovato fastidioso ed irritante, tanto per curiosità?


assolutamente no. perché?

anche " the family man " mi ricorda parecchio la mia storia, me ne sono andato, ho abbandonato la mia ex compagna per seguire il mio sogno di fare carriera.
che significa.

non sai quanto spesso mi capita di vedere per la strada donne bellissime con delle zebre a 2 gambe ( posso insultarli gli uomini cessi o si scandalizza qualcuno? ) o viceversa, uomini che mi farei pure io tanto sono belli, mano nella mano con delle donzelle che se fanno girare qualcuno dall'altra parte non può che essere un cieco ( e fatevela una risata!! )

la bellezza non è tutto, ma io la preferisco.
ne ho fatte di discussioni con mia madre e mia sorella che ancora oggi mi stressano i coglioni...
mica è da 2 giorni che la penso così


----------



## Caciottina (2 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi fa passare la voglia...


ultimamente sei molto insofferente


----------



## LDS (2 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Facciamo che manco amici possiamo essere, non ci sono proprio le basi minime.
> Mi spiace per te, non per la mia eventuale mancata amicizia ci mancherebbe.
> Mi spiace proprio per te umanamente.


e allora se nemmeno amici possiamo essere, non vedo perché tu debba essere cessa.
puoi mandarmi a fanculo ed essere quanto meno aggraziata?

grazie.


----------



## birba (2 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> assolutamente no. perché?
> 
> anche " the family man " mi ricorda parecchio la mia storia, me ne sono andato, ho abbandonato la mia ex compagna per seguire il mio sogno di fare carriera.
> che significa.
> ...


perchè come ti dicevo prima
c'è gente che da più importanza ad altre cose piuttosto che all'aspetto fisico


----------



## LDS (2 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> perchè come ti dicevo prima
> c'è gente che da più importanza ad altre cose piuttosto che all'aspetto fisico


ma non lo metto in dubbio.
ma io non mi ci metterei nemmeno a parlare con una persona che fisicamente non mi attira.


----------



## birba (2 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ma non lo metto in dubbio.
> ma io non mi ci metterei nemmeno a parlare con una persona che fisicamente non mi attira.


e nn saprai mai cosa ti perdi
cazzi tuoi


----------



## Nicka (2 Ottobre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ultimamente sei molto insofferente


Ultimamente sto abbastanza male...


----------



## Nicka (2 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> e allora se nemmeno amici possiamo essere, non vedo perché tu debba essere cessa.
> puoi mandarmi a fanculo ed essere quanto meno aggraziata?
> 
> grazie.


No.


----------



## Caciottina (2 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ultimamente sto abbastanza male...


come mai?


----------



## Minerva (2 Ottobre 2014)

spiace 





Nicka ha detto:


> Ultimamente sto abbastanza male...


----------



## LDS (2 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ultimamente sto abbastanza male...


mi dispiace.
piantiamola con le fesserie allora!

forza Nicka.


----------



## Nicka (2 Ottobre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> come mai?


Perchè sono mesi che mi contorco dai dolori di stomaco, con nausea e vomito, con lo stomaco che si gonfia che sembro all'ottavo mese, dolori al petto, acidità molto pesante.
Sono arrivata alla soluzione, ora mi devo sorbire una settimana di antibiotici pesanti. Ho preso le prime pillole due ore fa e lo stomaco sta facendo un giro di giostra non indifferente...


----------



## Caciottina (2 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Perchè sono mesi che mi contorco dai dolori di stomaco, con nausea e vomito, con lo stomaco che si gonfia che sembro all'ottavo mese, dolori al petto, acidità molto pesante.
> Sono arrivata alla soluzione, ora mi devo sorbire una settimana di antibiotici pesanti. Ho preso le prime pillole due ore fa e lo stomaco sta facendo un giro di giostra non indifferente...



ma che c entra con l insofferenza qui nbel forum?

cmq... puo essere l ernia iatale?
a me l hanno scoperta cosi, dopo mangiato una volta mi si gonfio tantissimo lo stomaco, ma non era lo stomaco ad essere gonfio. e in piu avevo il battito a 1000 e stavo male con vomito e nausea ovviamente, ma era l ernia iatale che si era gonfiata e premeva su stomaco e cuore...almeno cosi disse il medico....mi hanno detto di evitare alcuni cibi....

oppurew.....allergica al glutine?


----------



## Nicka (2 Ottobre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma che c entra con l insofferenza qui nbel forum?
> 
> cmq... puo essere l ernia iatale?
> a me l hanno scoperta cosi, dopo mangiato una volta mi si gonfio tantissimo lo stomaco, ma non era lo stomaco ad essere gonfio. e in piu avevo il battito a 1000 e stavo male con vomito e nausea ovviamente, ma era l ernia iatale che si era gonfiata e premeva su stomaco e cuore...almeno cosi disse il medico....mi hanno detto di evitare alcuni cibi....
> ...


Bè c'entra nel momento in cui leggo cazzate e magari mi viene un attacco di acido...
Mai sofferto di stomaco in vita mia, sono mesi che vado avanti con problemi vari.
Ho fatto tutte le analisi del caso.
Niente, l'Helicobacter ha proliferato del 60% oltre la soglia limite...diciamo che devo rimetterlo a riposo, lo stronzo!


----------



## Caciottina (2 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Bè c'entra nel momento in cui leggo cazzate e magari mi viene un attacco di acido...
> Mai sofferto di stomaco in vita mia, sono mesi che vado avanti con problemi vari.
> Ho fatto tutte le analisi del caso.
> Niente, l'Helicobacter ha proliferato del 60% oltre la soglia limite...diciamo che devo rimetterlo a riposo, lo stronzo!



ah ecco....chiaro


----------



## Tubarao (2 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> LDS, in questo preciso momento fai finta di essere un mio carissimo amico. Fai finta che io sia una delle tue amiche cesse. Fai finta che ci conosciamo da anni, fin dall'adolescenza.
> Fai finta che ci siamo raccolti lacrime amorose a vicenda. Grasse risate. Fai finta pure (se ti è di aiuto) che a volte ce ne andiamo per cantine a scovare i migliori vini in circolazione. Immagina quello che ti pare, ma fai finta per un attimo che io e te ci vogliamo davvero molto bene.
> 
> Ecco...mi immagini?
> ...


Ti prego. Manda a fanculo pure me :inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## Nicka (2 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ti prego. Manda a fanculo pure me :inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:


Ti ho detto che un sì da me te lo devi sudare!!! 
Quindi NO!!! :carneval:


----------



## birba (2 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ti ho detto che un sì da me te lo devi sudare!!!
> Quindi NO!!! :carneval:


dovevi scrivere
NO! fanculo!
:rotfl:


----------



## LDS (2 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ti ho detto che un sì da me te lo devi sudare!!!
> Quindi NO!!! :carneval:


comportamento non da cessa...
se la tirano molto di meno.


----------



## Minerva (2 Ottobre 2014)

ossignur ,pure masochista 
tranquille...siamo in buone mani:unhappy:


----------



## birba (2 Ottobre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Mi dispiace tanto! Ho avuto problemi di stomaco per mesi, anche se non avevo quel batterio in eccesso.
> 
> Ci vuole parecchia pazienza!
> 
> ...


ma questo è un lazzeretto
io ho il colon irritabile 
come ne va una storta (ovvero sempre), lui si indispettisce 
solidarietà donne


----------



## gas (2 Ottobre 2014)

forse bisogna aprire un nuovo 3d

MEDICINA OGGI 

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (2 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> ma questo è un lazzeretto
> io ho il colon irritabile
> come ne va una storta (ovvero sempre), lui si indispettisce
> solidarietà donne


io ho ernia iatale,
reflusso gastroesofageo,
colon irritabile,
e pure utero retroversoflesso se vogliamo


----------



## Caciottina (2 Ottobre 2014)

gas ha detto:


> forse bisogna aprire un nuovo 3d
> 
> MEDICINA OGGI
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ho cambiato avatar solo per te


----------



## gas (2 Ottobre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> io ho ernia iatale,
> reflusso gastroesofageo,
> colon irritabile,
> e pure utero retroversoflesso se vogliamo


io sono circonciso, può essere utile? :rotfl:


----------



## LDS (2 Ottobre 2014)

gas ha detto:


> forse bisogna aprire un nuovo 3d
> 
> MEDICINA OGGI
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



propongo health and care, suona meglio in inglese.


----------



## birba (2 Ottobre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> io ho ernia iatale,
> reflusso gastroesofageo,
> colon irritabile,
> e pure utero retroversoflesso se vogliamo


 nn male


----------



## Caciottina (2 Ottobre 2014)

gas ha detto:


> io sono circonciso, può essere utile? :rotfl:


ahahahahaha aggiungiamo alla lista di malattie da affrontare, ma parliamo, e' successo o te lo sei fatto fare? o te l hanno fatto da piccolo?


----------



## Minerva (2 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> ma questo è un lazzeretto
> *io ho il colon irritabile *
> come ne va una storta (ovvero sempre), lui si indispettisce
> solidarietà donne


il mio è tanto suscettibile


----------



## gas (2 Ottobre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ho cambiato avatar solo per te


grazie....
ma i nostri gusti non collimano 

al limite preferivo quello di prima :rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (2 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> comportamento non da cessa...
> se la tirano molto di meno.


Io ho detto a te che devi immaginarmi cessa.
Gli altri possono immaginarmi come una grandissima gnocca, che tanto non cambia!!!


----------



## birba (2 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> il mio è tanto suscettibile


il mio è stronzo


----------



## Caciottina (2 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> nn male


ma che ne sai...qui ci sono anni e anni di onorata carriera malata....
hai idea di quanto ci ho messo ad arrivare dove sono ?


----------



## Caciottina (2 Ottobre 2014)

gas ha detto:


> grazie....
> ma i nostri gusti non collimano
> 
> al limite preferivo quello di prima :rotfl:


uff


----------



## gas (2 Ottobre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ahahahahaha aggiungiamo alla lista di malattie da affrontare, ma parliamo, e' successo o te lo sei fatto fare? o te l hanno fatto da piccolo?


me lo sono trovato


----------



## Nicka (2 Ottobre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Mi dispiace tanto! Ho avuto problemi di stomaco per mesi, anche se non avevo quel batterio in eccesso.
> 
> Ci vuole parecchia pazienza!
> 
> ...


Il risultato mi è arrivato 2 giorni prima della gastroscopia, per grandissimo culo la dottoressa ha detto di fermarmi e prima vedere se con la cura guarisco, altrimenti mi toccava il tubo in gola!!!


----------



## gas (2 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> propongo health and care, suona meglio in inglese.


come vuoi tu


----------



## birba (2 Ottobre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma che ne sai...qui ci sono anni e anni di onorata carriera malata....
> hai idea di quanto ci ho messo ad arrivare dove sono ?


io invece malattie non ne ho avute mai
incidenti e traumi quanti ne vuoi
ma ho sempre avuto una salute di ferro
ora mi trovo sto stronzo di colon che si fa bellamente i cazzi suoi
e io non ci posso fare niente


----------



## Caciottina (2 Ottobre 2014)

gas ha detto:


> me lo sono trovato


e allora era di quando eri piccolo...anche a mio fratello l hanno fatto da piccolo.


----------



## gas (2 Ottobre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> e allora era di quando eri piccolo...anche a mio fratello l hanno fatto da piccolo.


forse i miei genitori hanno pensato che così avrei goduto di più :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (2 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> io invece malattie non ne ho avute mai
> incidenti e traumi quanti ne vuoi
> ma ho sempre avuto una salute di ferro
> ora mi trovo sto stronzo di colon che si fa bellamente i cazzi suoi
> e io non ci posso fare niente


trovate un punto d incontro....tipo cosa odi di piu? vomitare o le scariche brutte da colica? io il vomito cosi piu o meno ci siamo accordati, vomito molto meno ma ho il doppio delle coliche...ma vabbe...
che malattie hai avuto? io ho avuto:

principio di meningite da piccolissima
scarlattina
varicella
morbillo
orecchioni
mononucleosi ( a 18 mesi)
broncopolmonite
eeeeeeeee....... endometriosi
e altre che non credo sia il caso di elencare


----------



## gas (2 Ottobre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> trovate un punto d incontro....tipo cosa odi di piu? vomitare o le scariche brutte da colica? io il vomito cosi piu o meno ci siamo accordati, vomito molto meno ma ho il doppio delle coliche...ma vabbe...
> che malattie hai avuto? io ho avuto:
> 
> principio di meningite da piccolissima
> ...


io ho avuto l'acne....


----------



## Nicka (2 Ottobre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma che ne sai...qui ci sono anni e anni di onorata carriera malata....
> hai idea di quanto ci ho messo ad arrivare dove sono ?


Io tra un po' sono quasi bionica, cioè mica cotiche!!!


----------



## birba (2 Ottobre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> trovate un punto d incontro....tipo cosa odi di piu? vomitare o le scariche brutte da colica? io il vomito cosi piu o meno ci siamo accordati, vomito molto meno ma ho il doppio delle coliche...ma vabbe...
> che malattie hai avuto? io ho avuto:
> 
> principio di meningite da piccolissima
> ...


ah ma io le malattie infantili non le consideravo
morbillo
varicella
rosolia
le ho avute
gli orecchioni no ma non so perchè
visto che sono stata insieme a mia sorella e ai miei vicini di casa che li avevano
l'ultima volta che ho preso la febbre era febbraio 2004
ma perchè mi ero presa una tonsillite coi fiocchi
ogni tanto prendo la tosse
però sono allergica ai pollini e agli acari
e adesso sta sindrome malefica
e il mio colon non ne vuole sapere, decide lui
lo odio
ah
poi ho fatto 4 incidenti con la macchina e ogni tanto cado


----------



## birba (2 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io tra un po' sono quasi bionica, cioè mica cotiche!!!


io ho preso un sacco di radiazioni :rotfl:
tra un po' mi vengono i super poteri


----------



## gas (2 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> ah ma io le malattie infantili non le consideravo
> morbillo
> varicella
> rosolia
> ...


io, ieri sera a cena mi sono morsicato la lingua.... può essere utile?


----------



## Caciottina (2 Ottobre 2014)

gas ha detto:


> io ho avuto l'acne....


ma quella un po tutti 



biri ha detto:


> ah ma io le malattie infantili non le consideravo
> morbillo
> varicella
> rosolia
> ...


BRAVA ROSOLIA PURE IO
inoltre abbiamo avuto la tornisllite lo stesso anno, se poi mi dici che era pure inverno ,.....uguale uguale 
che incidenti? povera


----------



## Nicka (2 Ottobre 2014)

Io a 25 anni ho scoperto di essere malformata e che sarei già dovuta morire da un pezzo!!! 

Per LDS, pensa un po'...sono brutta pure dentro!!!!
Minchia la sfiga!!!


----------



## Nicka (2 Ottobre 2014)

No vabbè, la pertosse non la calcolate!? E' la cosa che mi ha devastata di più da piccola, le altre cose non le ricordo.
Morbillo, scarlattina e orecchioni non li ho avuti...ma la pertosse porca zozza...ero pure al mare, mi stavano tutti lontani e ricordo ancora il male che faceva...


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Ottobre 2014)

*signore*

... a voi non dispiace se mentre scorro i vostri post tengo la mano sinistra chiusa a pugno con indice e mignolo estesi, nevvero?
Non che creda a certe superstizioni.
... però... nel dubbio...


----------



## birba (2 Ottobre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma quella un po tutti
> 
> 
> 
> ...


io la rosolia me la ricordo pure bene
avevo 12 anni e dovevo andare in gita 

per ora 4 incidenti
maggio 2004, giugno 2005, novembre 2011 e maggio 2014 
sono praticamente a pezzi


----------



## birba (2 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> No vabbè, la pertosse non la calcolate!? E' la cosa che mi ha devastata di più da piccola, le altre cose non le ricordo.
> Morbillo, scarlattina e orecchioni non li ho avuti...ma la pertosse porca zozza...ero pure al mare, mi stavano tutti lontani e ricordo ancora il male che faceva...


io la pertosse l'ho curata in incubazione mentre ce l'aveva mia sorella
ero piccola e nn mi ricordo una mazza, come morbillo e varicella
della varicella ho pure i segni


----------



## gas (2 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... a voi non dispiace se mentre scorro i vostri post tengo la mano sinistra chiusa a pugno con indice e mignolo estesi, nevvero?
> Non che creda a certe superstizioni.
> ... però... nel dubbio...


io ho la mano in tasca


----------



## birba (2 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... a voi non dispiace se mentre scorro i vostri post tengo la mano sinistra chiusa a pugno con indice e mignolo estesi, nevvero?
> Non che creda a certe superstizioni.
> ... però... nel dubbio...


a me nn spiace
ma nn ti girare verso di me
che di sfiga ne ho già abbastanza 
grazie


----------



## gas (2 Ottobre 2014)

:dracula: perchè non vi mettete un avatar simile? :rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (2 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> io la rosolia me la ricordo pure bene
> avevo 12 anni e dovevo andare in gita
> 
> per ora 4 incidenti
> ...


ma tutti in macchina?
io ne ho fatti solo due, 2001 e 2002. quello 2001 una cazzatina da niente, mi sono solo distrutta il mento per tipo 10 metri strisciando per terra...
2002 mi sono rotta la gamba. ho investito col motorino una coppia di vecchietti sulle strisce pedonali e io sono andataa  a finire contro il secchione della spazzatura e mi sono ritrovata per terra con la gamba dentro la ruota del motorino e il motorino sopra di me.....e
alzo lo sguardo , davanti a me un autobus.....mio fratello minore sul quel bus che si scompisciava dalla risate....mica e' sceso ad aiutarmi, ma come ci ha messo meno di un secondo a chioamare mia madre...dio...


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Ottobre 2014)

In isolamento due settimane in ospedale quando avevo 2 anni per non so quale devastante virus intestinale (la mia affezionatissima madre dice che non se lo ricorda, e cmq non veniva mai a trovarmi )
Polmonite
Altre malattie dell'infanzia, mia madre dice che non si ricorda se io le abbia avute o no
Sono stata in coma! Un vero coma siore e siori! Quante rosolie e varicelle mi vale? Vale?


----------



## birba (2 Ottobre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> In isolamento due settimane in ospedale quando avevo 2 anni per non so quale devastante virus intestinale (la mia affezionatissima madre dice che non se lo ricorda, e cmq non veniva mai a trovarmi )
> Polmonite
> Altre malattie dell'infanzia, mia madre dice che non si ricorda se io le abbia avute o no
> Sono stata in coma! Un vero coma siore e siori! Quante rosolie e varicelle mi vale? Vale?



ma adesso inizio a toccarmi pure io


----------



## ivanl (2 Ottobre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma tutti in macchina?
> io ne ho fatti solo due, 2001 e 2002. quello 2001 una cazzatina da niente, mi sono solo distrutta il mento per tipo 10 metri strisciando per terra...
> 2002 mi sono rotta la gamba. ho investito col motorino una coppia di vecchietti sulle strisce pedonali e io sono andataa  a finire contro il secchione della spazzatura e mi sono ritrovata per terra con la gamba dentro la ruota del motorino e il motorino sopra di me.....e
> alzo lo sguardo , davanti a me un autobus.....mio fratello minore sul quel bus che si scompisciava dalla risate....mica e' sceso ad aiutarmi, ma come ci ha messo meno di un secondo a chioamare mia madre...dio...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotflddio, posso capirlo...
cmq, Biri, 4 incidenti sono preoccupanti, eh!


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> ma adesso inizio a toccarmi pure io



Ci sono stata solo tre giorni in coma 
Posso dire che ho ricordi molto carini ? Oddio non proprio del coma coma lì era il buio... ma prima e dopo...

Purtroppo temo sia stato lui che mi ha lasciato questi malditesta lancinanti. Vabbè.


----------



## ivanl (2 Ottobre 2014)

ma li morte', siete terrificanti! :scared:
io sono solo tanto ipocondriaco, prendo medicine per qualsiasi sintomo, odio stare male...


----------



## birba (2 Ottobre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma tutti in macchina?
> io ne ho fatti solo due, 2001 e 2002. quello 2001 una cazzatina da niente, mi sono solo distrutta il mento per tipo 10 metri strisciando per terra...
> 2002 mi sono rotta la gamba. ho investito col motorino una coppia di vecchietti sulle strisce pedonali e io sono andataa  a finire contro il secchione della spazzatura e mi sono ritrovata per terra con la gamba dentro la ruota del motorino e il motorino sopra di me.....e
> alzo lo sguardo , davanti a me un autobus.....mio fratello minore sul quel bus che si scompisciava dalla risate....mica e' sceso ad aiutarmi, ma come ci ha messo meno di un secondo a chioamare mia madre...dio...


gli incident sì, tutti con la macchina
a parte quello del 2011 dove mi sono cappottata
e ho fatto tutto da sola
per gli altri 3 devo ringraziare tre teste di cazzo che hanno problemi coi freni e le precedenze 
poi sono caduta innumerevoli volte
dallo scivolo il terzo anno di asilo
nella doccia in un albergo di piacenza (con annessa musata in terra e distruzione di ginocchia e talloni)
all'ultima caduta di lunedì 
mi sono anche rotta un piede nel 98 per fare la cretina sui binari


----------



## birba (2 Ottobre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotflddio, posso capirlo...
> cmq, Biri, 4 incidenti sono preoccupanti, eh!


4 incidenti in 10 anni sono una buona media
e ho perso il conto di quelli che sono riuscita ad evitate
come quel cretino che per uscire da un varco mi è venuto contro
e io per evitarlo ho centrato un bidone della spazzatura


----------



## birba (2 Ottobre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ci sono stata solo tre giorni in coma
> Posso dire che ho ricordi molto carini ? Oddio non proprio del coma coma lì era il buio... ma prima e dopo...
> 
> Purtroppo temo sia stato lui che mi ha lasciato questi malditesta lancinanti. Vabbè.


ma mi spiace


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> ma mi spiace



Però a parte la testa non mi sono mai rotta nulla!


----------



## Nicka (2 Ottobre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Però a parte la testa non mi sono mai rotta nulla!


Ma diciamo che è un bel bonus eh!!!


----------



## ivanl (2 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> 4 incidenti in 10 anni sono una buona media
> e ho perso il conto di quelli che sono riuscita ad evitate
> come quel cretino che per uscire da un varco mi è venuto contro
> e io per evitarlo ho centrato un bidone della spazzatura


+
oh, io guido da 25 anni e, a parte un paio di tamponamenti da incrocio (il classico vecchietto che parte davanti a te e poi frena di botto), a bassa velocita', ne ho avuto solo uno (in moto, peraltro) e uno evitato...Sicura che, quando guidi, non fai altro (telefono, trucco, et similia)??


----------



## birba (2 Ottobre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Però a parte la testa non mi sono mai rotta nulla!


ma meno male


----------



## birba (2 Ottobre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> +
> oh, io guido da 25 anni e, a parte un paio di tamponamenti da incrocio (il classico vecchietto che parte davanti a te e poi frena di botto), a bassa velocita', ne ho avuto solo uno (in moto, peraltro) e uno evitato...Sicura che, quando guidi, non fai altro (telefono, trucco, et similia)??


come ho scritto, a parte quello del 2011 dove ho perso il controllo della macchina
gli altri incidenti sono dovuti a tre stronzi con problemi coi freni e con le precedenze


----------



## Caciottina (2 Ottobre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Povero tesoro!
> 
> Io non ho avuto nè morbillo, nè varicella ma in compenso ho avuto la pertosse (orribile), la rosolia e gli orecchioni, che mi hanno portato una meningite virale a 8 anni (il mio medico la scambiò per tifo e stavo andando in coma).
> Mal di testa perenne per tre mesi. Mi ricordo che quando avevano capito cosa avessi e mi stavano portando d'urgenza in ospedale,  avevo un sonno incredibile, con mia mamma disperata che cercava di tenermi sveglia a suon di schiaffi, mentre io volevo solo abbandonarmi a quel torpore e la pregavo di lasciarmi stare...
> ...


u no amore mio 
la pertosse anche io ma non la ricordo....ricordo tutte le altre quasi, e in modo particolare la tonmsillite con le punture di penicellina....dio che dolore


----------



## birba (2 Ottobre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Povero tesoro!
> 
> Io non ho avuto nè morbillo, nè varicella ma in compenso ho avuto la pertosse (orribile), la rosolia e gli orecchioni, che mi hanno portato una meningite virale a 8 anni (il mio medico la scambiò per tifo e stavo andando in coma).
> Mal di testa perenne per tre mesi. Mi ricordo che quando avevano capito cosa avessi e mi stavano portando d'urgenza in ospedale,  avevo un sonno incredibile, con mia mamma disperata che cercava di tenermi sveglia a suon di schiaffi, mentre io volevo solo abbandonarmi a quel torpore e la pregavo di lasciarmi stare...
> ...


ma buon DIo


----------



## Caciottina (2 Ottobre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Io si  stavo malissimo, non potevo manco bere che avevo conseguenze spiacevolissime...
> 
> Invece della mononucleosi ho un bel ricordo perchè fu il periodo che conobbi Elio :inlove: e anche per questo ci siamo scritti per un mese senza vederci, avevo paura di contagiarlo.
> 
> ...


in primis, in secundis potro stare accnato ai miei figli se mai le avranno visto che Quelo non ha avuto quasi nulla


----------



## birba (2 Ottobre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> in primis, in secundis potro stare accnato ai miei figli se mai le avranno visto che Quelo non ha avuto quasi nulla


è solo un bene che gli uomini non si ammalino :facepalm:


----------



## Caciottina (2 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> è solo un bene che gli uomini non si ammalino :facepalm:


madonna mia davvero.....devi vedere Quelo quando ha 37.2 di febbre....

immaginatelo nel letto sofferentissimo (lui dice: ma io ho la temperatura bassa di mio, 37.2 per me e' come 39 hahhahahahahahaha) occhi semichiusi....braccio allungato della serie: aiutami.....
e poi: amore sto male
io: lo vedo
lui: aiutami:
io: ma a fare che?
lui: ma sto maleeeee
io: ho capito ma c hai due linee di febbreeee
lui: tu non capisci...
io: no, infatti....e' una tragedia
lui: senti, spegni la luce e lasciamo qui moribondo.....
io: si, con 37.2 non me la sento sinceramente....chiamo il dottore ?
luiL: vaffanculo
io: ecco li si ci posso andare


----------



## birba (2 Ottobre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> madonna mia davvero.....devi vedere Quelo quando ha 37.2 di febbre....
> 
> immaginatelo nel letto sofferentissimo (lui dice: ma io ho la temperatura bassa di mio, 37.2 per me e' come 39 hahhahahahahahaha) occhi semichiusi....braccio allungato della serie: aiutami.....
> e poi: amore sto male
> ...


il mio fa uguale, febbre a 38 (38 cazzo, 38! non 42!)
lui con fare sofferente, ad ogni respiro
"aaahhh..... aaahhhh..... aaaahhhhhh...." 
io, con il mio tono dolce e comprensivo
"cazzo basta non sei un malato terminale!"
lui che mi guarda con occhi da cerbiatto, lucidi e sofferenti
"ma sto male"
"e soffri in silenzio" 
se sta bene russa, se sta male si lamenta
ma cristo


----------



## Caciottina (2 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> il mio fa uguale, febbre a 38 (38 cazzo, 38! non 42!)
> lui con fare sofferente, ad ogni respiro
> "aaahhh..... aaahhhh..... aaaahhhhhh...."
> io, con il mio tono dolce e comprensivo
> ...


almeno tu puoi importi noto....io manco quello, se mi innervosisco perche a momenti devo portarlo in braccio io  a fare la pippi, lui si ribella....della serie: ammazza che stronza....io quando stai male ti sto vicino....
ah si?

sai cosa faccio io quando ho la febbre? cucino vado a fare la spesa, pulisco e vado anche a lavoro e lui mi sta vicino....ma vai vai....
beata te che puoi arrabbiarti


----------



## birba (2 Ottobre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> almeno tu puoi importi noto....io manco quello, se mi innervosisco perche a momenti devo portarlo in braccio io  a fare la pippi, lui si ribella....della serie: ammazza che stronza....io quando stai male ti sto vicino....
> ah si?
> 
> sai cosa faccio io quando ho la febbre? cucino vado a fare la spesa, pulisco e vado anche a lavoro e lui mi sta vicino....ma vai vai....
> beata te che puoi arrabbiarti


è che io nn posso fare a meno di arrabbiarmi ahahahahahah
dopo un po' sbotto  
poi sbotta anche lui e dopo si torna alla normalità

poi che se sto male lui c'è è verissimo
ma io sono sempre andata a lavorare anche se stavo male (la febbre nn la prendo mai)
e ho sempre fatto ttto quello che dovevo fare
nn andavo dalla nonnina a farmi fare la minestrina :facepalm:


----------



## birba (2 Ottobre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ahahhahaah amò, pure Elio uguale!  Non dice che sta male però comincia a fare smorfie strane, ogni tanto un gemito. E io "oh ma stai bene?" lui tutto mogio mogio "si si..." e arittacca con le smorfie!
> 
> Io invece sono proprio diversa, una volta mi ricordo che ero a casa sua, ancora non vivevamo assieme, e stavo per tornare a casa in autobus.
> 
> ...


una sera a cena mio babbo mi fa
"sei calda, misurati la febbre"
36.8


----------



## ivanl (2 Ottobre 2014)

cmq Quelo ha ragione; la mia temperatura normale e' sui 35; quando la febbre mi sale verso i 38 e' come se avessi 40, delle volte non riesco nemmeno a parlare
Che, poi, le donne siano meno lamentose e' vero


----------



## Caciottina (2 Ottobre 2014)

*ooooops*

hop bevuto..mannGGIA ignoratemi se dico cose con poco senzo


----------



## Nicka (2 Ottobre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> hop bevuto..mannGGIA ignoratemi se dico cose con poco senzo


E tu dici che hai bevuto in un thread di LDS?! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (2 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E tu dici che hai bevuto in un thread di LDS?! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


hip,
a maggior ragiione.....hip. 
ho bevuto un vuivno di bassissima categoria, all indiano, con i colleghi che bevevano cobra, ma io non bevo birra per cui....ma erano lenti, sicche ho bevuto molto prima di inziare e adesso ho LE sensazione...sta bona va  me sto a taja da sola


----------



## Nicka (2 Ottobre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> hip,
> a maggior ragiione.....hip.
> ho bevuto un vuivno di bassissima categoria, all indiano, con i colleghi che bevevano cobra, ma io non bevo birra per cui....ma erano lenti, sicche ho bevuto molto prima di inziare e adesso ho LE sensazione...sta bona va  me sto a taja da sola


Te sei calata un Tavernello inglese eh!!!! 
Ma perchè non bevi una buona birra!? Ti devo far lezione...


----------



## Caciottina (2 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Te sei calata un Tavernello inglese eh!!!!
> Ma perchè non bevi una buona birra!? Ti devo far lezione...


maddeche tavernello indiano :rotfl:
non mi piace la birra....dopo il primo sorso mi sa di piscio riscaldato al microoooonde ....
ma ti succdde che dopo che hai beuto ti senti le sensazioni?


----------



## birba (2 Ottobre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> cmq Quelo ha ragione; la mia temperatura normale e' sui 35; quando la febbre mi sale verso i 38 e' come se avessi 40, delle volte non riesco nemmeno a parlare
> Che, poi, le donne siano meno lamentose e' vero


pure la mia temperatura è a 35
infatti è arrivata a 40 solo una volta per una brutta tonsillite
ma se nn avessi avuto due tonsille così
sarei pure andata a lavorare :rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (2 Ottobre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Tesoro! Ma ti rendi conto che vergogna?
> Magari te l'hanno pure servito in bicchieri di carta, dì la verità!
> 
> Io ti amo ma devi crescere... se non spendi mezzo stipendio per una bottiglia, stai bevendo piscio, quante volte te lo devo dire??


ho pensato a questa cosa  mentre trangugiavo vino povero, ma poi vedevo i miei volleghi felici, io ero felice, il sole splendeva in cielo, gli uccelli facevano pio pio e mi son detta: ma che male c'e'? e li giu daje a bere e adesso faccio pensieri maiali 
forse col vino ricco non si fanno pensieri maiali. e' tutta li la questione


----------



## Nicka (2 Ottobre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> maddeche tavernello indiano :rotfl:
> non mi piace la birra....dopo il primo sorso mi sa di piscio riscaldato al microoooonde ....
> ma ti succdde che dopo che hai beuto ti senti le sensazioni?


Macchè piscio riscaldato!! 
Che sensazioni!? Hai il visioni!? Ti senti la testa leggera leggera e le gambe pesanti pesanti?! Ti viene da ridere anche se falciano uno sulle strisce pedonali?!


----------



## Caciottina (2 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Macchè piscio riscaldato!!
> Che sensazioni!? Hai il visioni!? Ti senti la testa leggera leggera e le gambe pesanti pesanti?! Ti viene da ridere anche se falciano uno sulle strisce pedonali?!


mi sento porca :sonar:
:rotfl:
succede....credo


----------



## Nicka (2 Ottobre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> mi sento porca :sonar:
> :rotfl:
> succede....credo


Mi hai fatto venire in mente una volta che ero veramente brilla con tizio-amante...
Siamo andati a rinchiuderci in una casa che non usava nessuno...
Ho cominciato a ridere come un'imbecille, poi ho cominciato a camminare sulle mani, a fare la spaccata, a mettermi in verticale davanti a lui...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: 
Al che mi ha presa di forza e buttata sul letto e non stavo ferma...volevo fare le peggio cose perchè mi sento maiala forte, solo che ridevo talmente tanto che non ci fu verso...
E me ne sono tornata a casa...


----------



## birba (2 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi hai fatto venire in mente una volta che ero veramente brilla con tizio-amante...
> Siamo andati a rinchiuderci in una casa che non usava nessuno...
> Ho cominciato a ridere come un'imbecille, poi ho cominciato a camminare sulle mani, a fare la spaccata, a mettermi in verticale davanti a lui...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Al che mi ha presa di forza e buttata sul letto e non stavo ferma...volevo fare le peggio cose perchè mi sento maiala forte, solo che ridevo talmente tanto che non ci fu verso...
> E me ne sono tornata a casa...


ma solo io se bevo più di una bottiglia di vino mi abbiocco???


oddio
bevevo
adesso dopo du' diti di vino sto male


----------



## Caciottina (2 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi hai fatto venire in mente una volta che ero veramente brilla con tizio-amante...
> Siamo andati a rinchiuderci in una casa che non usava nessuno...
> Ho cominciato a ridere come un'imbecille, poi ho cominciato a camminare sulle mani, a fare la spaccata, a mettermi in verticale davanti a lui...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Al che mi ha presa di forza e buttata sul letto e non stavo ferma...volevo fare le peggio cose perchè mi sento maiala forte, solo che ridevo talmente tanto che non ci fu verso...
> E me ne sono tornata a casa...


io invece mi sentivo por5ca e mi ci sento putre ora,. m,emtre la capa stronza mi parla.....e io penso: ma sta zitta che io vorrei solo scopare adesso.....
ma io non bevo di solito, tipo...non ho mai bevuto prima di bip bip con un ragazzo....e invece oggi oltre a sentirmi super sexy, (ho un vesitio nero da urlo, tette de fora, super aderente) mi sento pure sfacciata. portatemi a casa


----------



## Nicka (2 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> ma solo io se bevo più di una bottiglia di vino mi abbiocco???
> 
> 
> oddio
> ...


Col vino mi abbiocco pure io...quella era una birra...ed ero all'inizio della mia carriera da "alcolizzata"...


----------



## birba (2 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Col vino mi abbiocco pure io...quella era una birra...ed ero all'inizio della mia carriera da "alcolizzata"...


nn mi piace la birra


----------



## Nicka (2 Ottobre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> io invece mi sentivo por5ca e mi ci sento putre ora,. m,emtre la capa stronza mi parla.....e io penso: ma sta zitta che io vorrei solo scopare adesso.....
> ma io non bevo di solito, tipo...non ho mai bevuto prima di bip bip con un ragazzo....e invece oggi oltre a sentirmi super sexy, (ho un vesitio nero da urlo, tette de fora, super aderente) mi sento pure sfacciata. portatemi a casa


Manco riesci a scrivere in effetti!!! 
Chiama il moroso e ingroppatevi in metro!!!!


----------



## Caciottina (2 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Manco riesci a scrivere in effetti!!!
> Chiama il moroso e ingroppatevi in metro!!!!


in metro no. mi passa la fantasia, infatti me en andrei volentieri a casa a piedi se solo fosse vicino. 
puzzano tutti in metro


----------



## Dalida (2 Ottobre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> hip,
> a maggior ragiione.....hip.
> ho bevuto un vuivno di bassissima categoria, all indiano, con i colleghi che bevevano cobra, ma io non bevo birra per cui....ma erano lenti, sicche ho bevuto molto prima di inziare e adesso ho LE sensazione...sta bona va  me sto a taja da sola


adesso arriva LDS e ti rimprovera.


----------



## Caciottina (2 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> nn mi piace la birra


high five


----------



## Caciottina (2 Ottobre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> adesso arriva LDS e ti rimprovera.


mi sculacciasse pure,


----------



## Nicka (2 Ottobre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> in metro no. mi passa la fantasia, infatti me en andrei volentieri a casa a piedi se solo fosse vicino.
> *puzzano tutti in metro*


Hai ragione...:unhappy:


----------



## Caciottina (2 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Hai ragione...:unhappy:


eh no amore mio, qui pure peggio, ti ricordo che quyi iniziano a bere a mezzogiorno, per le 5 che prendo io la matreo ti lascio immaginare...i morti viventi in metro


----------



## Dalida (2 Ottobre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> mi sculacciasse pure,


seeeeeeeeeeeee. non ci contare. ma poi ora che ci penso, siete tutti e due a londra. vallo a trovare al ristorante e dicci com'è la tipa!


----------



## Caciottina (2 Ottobre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> seeeeeeeeeeeee. non ci contare. ma poi ora che ci penso, siete tutti e due a londra. vallo a trovare al ristorante e dicci com'è la tipa!


c avevo pensto ma nopn voglio farmi riconoscere....vado in incognita


----------



## birba (2 Ottobre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> high five


yeah!


----------



## Dalida (2 Ottobre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> c avevo pensto ma nopn voglio farmi riconoscere....vado in incognita


tipo con barba e baffi finti? non puoi fingere di essere una cliente, ti spennano.


----------



## Caciottina (2 Ottobre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> tipo con barba e baffi finti? non puoi fingere di essere una cliente, ti spennano.


lo so, mi metto il mio onesie da scimmia e comicio a saltare ovuqnue finche non lo trovo, al massimo chiamano il wwf


----------



## Caciottina (2 Ottobre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> No, non va bene. Il vino cattivo rovina il fegato. Quello buono invece te ne fa crescere un altro sano... non lo sapevi?
> :carneval:
> Va bene che io sono la parte adulta della nostra coppia però ecco... proprio perchè sono vecchia... potresti pure tenerci di più alla tua salute. Visto che dovrai farmi da badante!
> 
> Dì la verità, con tutte ste new entry gnocche, non mi ami più


no. fermi. io ti amissimo. dove le vedi ste new entry gnocche te?
ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh allora sei tu a pensare che siano gnocche...io non l ho mai detto


----------



## Caciottina (2 Ottobre 2014)

*RDS*

mi dici dove lavori che ti vengo a trovare?


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Ottobre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> no. fermi. io ti amissimo. dove le vedi ste new entry gnocche te?
> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh allora sei tu a pensare che siano gnocche...io non l ho mai detto


Miss Permalosa, mi rispondi di là???


----------



## Caciottina (2 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Miss Permalosa, mi rispondi di là???


non sono permalosa, in questo momento meno che mai, vi amerei sul letto di casa vostra tutti quanti se avessi l eneregia di un pikachu in evoluzione...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Ottobre 2014)

No, ma voglio dire: mi assento per fatturare e al ritorno vi ritrovo tutte  baccanti discinte? 
E nessuna che mi manda un whatsappino di invito?
Miserabili


----------



## Caciottina (2 Ottobre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Guarda come se la rigira, la furbetta, approfitta della mia demenza senile precoce!
> 
> Ti ho vista sa, mentre stavi a fa la poco di buono e ammiccare a dx e a sx.
> 
> Però ti perdono, come sempre, perchè sei la mia Dea!!! <3


no allora, lo sai che che tra me e te ha sempre funzionato grazie la sincerita.
posso dirti da chi mi sento atratta, ma sappi che non possono nemmeno avvicinarsi a quanto sono attratta da te
cmq...
zadig (e' come con jb, forse il mio incoscio mi spinge verso cio che tu ripudi)
vincent vega
stark
jb
chiara
dalida


tanti dirai tu.....eh...ma io intanto, mica mi sono sposata


----------



## Dalida (2 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> No, ma voglio dire: mi assento per fatturare e al ritorno vi ritrovo tutte  baccanti discinte?
> E nessuna che mi manda un whatsappino di invito?
> Miserabili


e aspetta che rientri LDS!


----------



## Caciottina (2 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> No, ma voglio dire: mi assento per fatturare e al ritorno vi ritrovo tutte  baccanti discinte?
> E nessuna che mi manda un whatsappino di invito?
> Miserabili



grrrr frrrr prrrrrr


----------



## Caciottina (2 Ottobre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo su chiara, dalida, vincent vega e stark.
> 
> Su JB... no. Per quanto possa essere divertente, ha esagerato un po', dovrebbe rinnovare il suo repertorio di insulti.
> Trovo molto più stimolante il maestro Oscuro!!!
> ...


quando??? quando mi hai sognata???


----------



## Caciottina (2 Ottobre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Mattaaaaa :inlove: ma ci ho scritto un 3d in privèè  Mi hai pure risposto!!!
> 
> Ho fatto un sogno zozzo di noi due!!! :rotfl:


ah vabbe pensavo in questi giorni.....
io ti sogno spesso sa...anzi recentemente anche io ho fatto un sogno sugli utenti, ma non l ho raccontato..mi vergogno troppo


----------



## Caciottina (2 Ottobre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Eh no mo lo devi raccontare!!!


un assurdita assurda.
c erano Tubarao e Oscuro che mi tenevano le gambe e poi tu e erato' che mi tenevate le braccia e JB dietro di me altezza della mia testa ....mi prendeva la testa con le mani mi faceva una carezza e poi l elettroshock...piu volte e io uralvo basta basta basta...e Tubarao aveva una canna in bocca e io non sapevo se volevo piu la canna o essere liberata...
poi arrivava minerva con un cappello ginatesco e diceva qualcosa tipo: basta liberatela, sono io ad ordinarvelo...
e cosi mi liberavano.


che paura


----------



## birba (2 Ottobre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Eh no mo lo devi raccontare!!!


concordo


----------



## Nicka (2 Ottobre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> un assurdita assurda.
> c erano Tubarao e Oscuro che mi tenevano le gambe e poi tu e erato' che mi tenevate le braccia e JB dietro di me altezza della mia testa ....mi prendeva la testa con le mani mi faceva una carezza e poi l elettroshock...piu volte e io uralvo basta basta basta...e Tubarao aveva una canna in bocca e io non sapevo se volevo piu la canna o essere liberata...
> poi arrivava minerva con un cappello ginatesco e diceva qualcosa tipo: basta liberatela, sono io ad ordinarvelo...
> e cosi mi liberavano.
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Ottobre 2014)

Il forum vi fa male :rotfl:


----------



## zadig (2 Ottobre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Infatti io mi sono indisposta perche nn me ne hai fatti altri....vmq sono maschilista


e che te ne fai di complimenti virtuali?
Io invece non sono maschilista, e nemmeno femminista!



Nausicaa ha detto:


> 8 marzo festa della donna LAVORATRICE, festa in memoria e per l'avanzamento della possibilità delle donne di lavorare...
> 
> Che sia diventata una festicciola commerciale, ok, ma io a mia figlia racconto ogni anno l'origine VERA della festa...


Esatto, mi ripugna la festicciola commerciale: sono cose solo commerciali.
Trovo assurdo che certe cose diventino tali, così come trovo assurdo che si festeggi halloween ad esempio, che non ci appartiene.
Ma lo fstegiamo sempre in nome del commercio che ne deriva.



Principessa ha detto:


> Non ti arrampicare sugli specchi per la figuraccia fatta. La discussione riguardava me e te, non dovevi assolutamente permetterti di offendere mio marito.
> 
> E comunque stai dicendo una grossa bugia: io non ho insultato nessun tuo caro prima di leggere certe schifezze. Al massimo avrò detto che i tuoi dovevano educarti meglio, senza alcun aggettivo di sorta.
> 
> ...


per prima cosa bugiardo vallo a dire a qualcun altro.
Ti ripeto che tu per prima hai insultato, e lo hai fatto quando ti ho fatto notare che stavi trascendendo con LDS.
Tu hai frainteso quello che ho scritto ed hai cominciato ad insultare.
Vattelo a rileggere.
Se poi ti ostini ad insistere vuol dire che non ti interessa chiarire, solo litigare. A me va benissimo, ci sguazzo.
Tu vedi solo le schifezze che scrivo io e non quelle che scrivi tu, che strano eh? 
Ma con me non attacca.
Però, siccome stiamo "rovinando" l'ennesimo thrrad di LDS e siccome oggi mi sento misericordioso, se hai bisogno di credere che hai ragione a me va bene.


----------



## Caciottina (2 Ottobre 2014)

*.*



zadig ha detto:


> e che te ne fai di complimenti virtuali?
> Io invece non sono maschilista, e nemmeno femminista!
> 
> :ar:nulla
> ...


..


----------



## Vincent Vega (2 Ottobre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> no allora, lo sai che che tra me e te ha sempre funzionato grazie la sincerita.
> posso dirti da chi mi sento atratta, ma sappi che* non possono nemmeno avvicinarsi a quanto sono attratta da te*
> cmq...
> zadig (e' come con jb, forse il mio incoscio mi spinge verso cio che tu ripudi)
> ...


comunicazione di servizio: i due neretti non sono incompatibili. Anzi, assolutamente suggeriti.


----------



## Caciottina (2 Ottobre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> comunicazione di servizio: i due neretti non sono incompatibili. Anzi, assolutamente suggeriti.


cioe? mi attrai certo ma come princi nessuno mai. sorry


----------



## Vincent Vega (2 Ottobre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo su *chiara, dalida, vincent vega e stark*.
> 
> Su JB... no. Per quanto possa essere divertente, ha esagerato un po', dovrebbe rinnovare il suo repertorio di insulti.
> Trovo molto più stimolante il maestro Oscuro!!!
> ...



Comunicazione di servizio n. 2: con Chiara e Dalida a bordo, Stark è ultra-benvenuto (sia perchè altrimenti la figurademmerda è apocalittica, e sia perchè siamo talmente in tanti che manco rischiamo di incontrarci, caro Stark!)


----------



## Vincent Vega (2 Ottobre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> cioe? mi attrai certo ma come princi nessuno mai. sorry


ma guarda che io ci metto la firma a fare il terzo "aggiunto". Trascuratemi pure, mica mi offendo! (beh, non proprio trascuratissimo, ecco.....)
. Ai "vecchi tempi" (omissis: già narrato nell'apposito thread di Princi..)


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Ottobre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Comunicazione di servizio n. 2: con Chiara e Dalida a bordo, Stark è ultra-benvenuto (sia perchè altrimenti la figurademmerda è apocalittica, e sia perchè siamo talmente in tanti che manco rischiamo di incontrarci, caro Stark!)



:rotfl:


----------



## Vincent Vega (2 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :rotfl:


dimmi che è un "si"!

PS: spettacolare...qui si raccolgono più adesioni che nel thread sull'incontro in pizzeria...dovrò farci un sondaggino...:carneval:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Ottobre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> dimmi che è un "si"!
> 
> PS: spettacolare...qui si raccolgono più adesioni che nel thread sull'incontro in pizzeria...dovrò farci un sondaggino...:carneval:




Vieni a bologna anche tu? :carneval:


----------



## Vincent Vega (2 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Vieni a bologna anche tu? :carneval:


io ero per aspettare Milano per pigrizia....
ma la faccenda comincia a farsi interessante e potrei ripensarci, ecco...


----------



## Nicka (2 Ottobre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> io ero per aspettare Milano per pigrizia....
> ma la faccenda comincia a farsi interessante e potrei ripensarci, ecco...


Oh...la mia macchina è omologata per 4!!!


----------



## Vincent Vega (2 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Oh...la mia macchina è omologata per 4!!!


ho detto pigro, non tirchio...offro io il motel e crepi l'avarizia!!!!

PS: porto il vino...non è uno Chateu-nonsoche- Gran riserva...ma confido nella vostra clemenza..


----------



## Nicka (2 Ottobre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> ho detto pigro, non tirchio...offro io il motel e crepi l'avarizia!!!!
> 
> PS: porto il vino...non è uno Chateu-nonsoche- Gran riserva...ma confido nella vostra clemenza..


Se non è un Chateau-qualcosa io non ti voglio nemmeno conoscere... :ar:


----------



## Vincent Vega (2 Ottobre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Eh no! Noi non traviamo ex traditori oggi fedeli!


Mettere alla prova la mia perseveranza: un dovere per Voi e un'opportunità (di confermare la mia virtù) per me.
All'esito: saremo confermati nella costanza....o abbracceremo la nostra fallacia pensando "devo migliorare":mexican:


----------



## Vincent Vega (2 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Se non è un Chateau-qualcosa io non ti voglio nemmeno conoscere... :ar:


.....nel famoso thread sui vini....ho specificato che bevo italiano, ricordi? ah no...non mi cagavate, vero...


----------



## Nicka (2 Ottobre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> .....nel famoso thread sui vini....ho specificato che bevo italiano, ricordi? ah no...non mi cagavate, vero...


Non ho detto che non bevi italiano, ho detto che se quello che porti non è Chateau-qualcosa è inutile che ti presenti...

Senti un po', ci porti pure tutte a un 2 stelle minimo, mi auguro...altrimenti davvero rimani dove sei...che noi facciamo a meno eh...


----------



## Vincent Vega (2 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non ho detto che non bevi italiano, ho detto che se quello che porti non è Chateau-qualcosa è inutile che ti presenti...
> 
> Senti un po', ci porti pure tutte a un 2 stelle minimo, mi auguro...altrimenti davvero rimani dove sei...che noi facciamo a meno eh...


Beh...ma io intendevo un Barolo..un Amarone...un Taurasi, magari....(finalmente qualcuno legge i vini che mi piacciono, che emozione..)

Addirittura un 3 stelle. A patto che mi dispensiate dalle 2 ore-minimo-di massaggio- con olioaglioeprezzemolo....Siete troppe. 2 ore per 4 fa....fa....braccia in cancrena, fa...


----------



## Vincent Vega (2 Ottobre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> :carneval:
> 
> Sei tremendo!
> 
> ...


Volere e potere (cit. Lizzi)

PS: adoro le gote...dopo le tette, le chiappe e le cosce, sono la mia priorità!:mexican:
PPS: tanti saluti ad Elio, eh...precisa che sarei disarmato, ecco...:singleeye:


----------



## Minerva (2 Ottobre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> mi dici dove lavori che ti vengo a trovare?


ma cosa? radio dimensione suono?


----------



## Nicka (2 Ottobre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Beh...ma io intendevo un Barolo..un Amarone...un Taurasi, magari....(finalmente qualcuno legge i vini che mi piacciono, che emozione..)
> 
> Addirittura un 3 stelle. A patto che mi dispensiate dalle 2 ore-minimo-di massaggio- con olioaglioeprezzemolo....Siete troppe. 2 ore per 4 fa....fa....braccia in cancrena, fa...


Per me solo olio e prezzemolo, che sono allergica all'aglio... Ecco come ti dispenso!!! 
Voglio anche la cera bollente colata tra le scapole...

Io apprezzo l'italiano, quindi vada per un buon vino italiano, ci sto!!


----------



## Vincent Vega (2 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Per me solo olio e prezzemolo, che sono allergica all'aglio... Ecco come ti dispenso!!!
> Voglio anche la *cera bollente colata tra le scapole...*
> 
> Io apprezzo l'italiano, quindi vada per un buon vino italiano, ci sto!!



facciamo qualche calice in più...che dopo finisce che urli e tutti a pensare "toh, Vincent è con le amiche estoni.."


----------



## Nicka (2 Ottobre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Io voglio champagne di altissima qualità preso direttamente da Reims e portato a Roma strisciando in ginocchio. Con i pantaloncini. Va tenuto in alto, con entrambe le mani, manco fosse il Graal.
> 
> Solo così io vengo, sennò niente.
> 
> Non mi mischio con la plebe.


Schizzinosa...
Ma se striscia fino a Roma poi arriva con le ginocchia che sanguinano...sai lo sporco?! :unhappy:
No no, che volgarità!!


----------



## Nicka (2 Ottobre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> facciamo qualche calice in più...che dopo finisce che urli e tutti a pensare "toh, Vincent è con le amiche estoni.."


Io non urlo!!


----------



## Minerva (2 Ottobre 2014)

ma questo vincent della vega è il clone di spleen spleen?


----------



## LDS (2 Ottobre 2014)

Sono in pausa per quandici minuti, entro nel thread e leggo di malattie incredibili, incidenti in macchina, poi si passa a caciotta che ha bevuto indiano.....io sapevo facessero il The, che ora facessero pure del vino onestamente è cosa nuova.
poi sento parlare di missioni in incognito e quant'altro....
ma che bisogno c'è di venire in incognito!

fatemi sapere quando volete venire che vediamo di prenotare un tavolo. 

Per minerva chiederò espressamente al manager la possibilità di offrire un bicchiere di champagne.

vabbe, il mio tempo è scaduto, che palle


----------



## Caciottina (2 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ho sbagliato.


----------



## zadig (2 Ottobre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Allora non vuoi proprio capire: io ho insultato TE.
> Non tua madre, tuo padre, tua sorella, tuo fratello.
> E soprattutto non ti ho mai augurato cose brutte.
> 
> ...


per la n.esima volta: hai inizia tu tu, gradatamente, ad insultare la mia famiglia.
E l'hai fatto perchè ho scritto che avevi scritto cose pesanti e fuori luogo a LDS, che aveva fatto della semplice ironia.
E da li il seguito.

Comunque stigrancazzi, la ragione lo sai a chi si dà?

Bene.


----------



## zadig (2 Ottobre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ..


ma quella in foto è miss caciotta?
Very beautifulllllllllllll!

(ed ha la faccia da furbetta  )


----------



## Caciottina (2 Ottobre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> ma quella in foto è miss caciotta?
> Very beautifulllllllllllll!
> 
> (ed ha la faccia da furbetta  )


Ma certo che sono io. E aspettatevene delle belle. 
Volevate la guerra? L avrete. Avanti torlonia!


----------



## zadig (2 Ottobre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Ma certo che sono io. E aspettatevene delle belle.
> Volevate la guerra? L avrete. Avanti torlonia!


farai rivoltare Lizzi nella tomba!


----------



## Caciottina (2 Ottobre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> farai rivoltare Lizzi nella tomba!


Ma non è stata affossata vero?


----------



## zadig (2 Ottobre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Ma non è stata affossata vero?


purtroppo sì...
E comunque non so per quanto tempo ancora avrebbe retto a sparare quelle cazzate.

In ogni caso con te non ci sarebbe guerra, siete su due pianeti diversi.


----------



## Caciottina (2 Ottobre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> purtroppo sì...
> E comunque non so per quanto tempo ancora avrebbe retto a sparare quelle cazzate.
> 
> In ogni caso con te non ci sarebbe guerra, siete su due pianeti diversi.


Ma io la volevo alleata mica la facevo a lei la guerra 
L ho detto per me le foto erano sue di proprieta ma non sue di lei. Credo fosse un uomo.


----------



## zadig (2 Ottobre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Ma io la volevo alleata mica la facevo a lei la guerra
> L ho detto per me le foto erano sue di proprieta ma non sue di lei. Credo fosse un uomo.


pure io penso fosse un uomo che voleva cazzeggiare.
Non mi sembravano frasi da donna, ma fantasie di un uomo che vuol passare per donna.

Lzizi alleata? E come fai ad allearti con "una" fuori come un balcone?


----------



## zadig (2 Ottobre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Figurati se mi aspetto che tu riconosca i tuoi sbagli o mi chieda scusa.
> Non ti sopravvaluto.
> 
> La verità è scritta nella discussione, chi ha la memoria corta se l'andasse a rileggere.
> ...


sì, vabbè : patpatsullacapoccia:

Ciao core.


----------



## Caciottina (2 Ottobre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> pure io penso fosse un uomo che voleva cazzeggiare.
> Non mi sembravano frasi da donna, ma fantasie di un uomo che vuol passare per donna.
> 
> Lzizi alleata? E come fai ad allearti con "una" fuori come un balcone?



Be lei avrebbe messo la tanta roba e io il faccino pulito  e poi sbeeem...in cul a tutt cose come forse credo si dice a napoli 
Oggi vplevo sentirmi napule...mi piace cosi tanto. L accebto la parlata il calore...
Napule dico..non lizzi non mi attizzi.


----------



## Hellseven (2 Ottobre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Be lei avrebbe messo la tanta roba e io il faccino pulito  e poi sbeeem...in cul a tutt cose come forse credo si dice a napoli
> Oggi vplevo sentirmi napule...mi piace cosi tanto. L accebto la parlata il calore...
> Napule dico..non lizzi non mi attizzi.


Se non lo hai già visto cerca di farlo: un film veramente originale su Napoli girato da due romani doc.
Carino da morire, lo consiglio a te e a tutti veramente.
Al di là degli stereotipi.

[video=youtube;Jya-AoDUEJM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jya-AoDUEJM[/video]


----------



## Hellseven (2 Ottobre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Confido che non mi disturberai più.
> 
> Grazie.
> 
> :up:


Scusate se non mi faccio i fatti miei:
ma vi devo dire una cosa.
Mi fa piacere se fate pace: mi siete entrambi simpatici, stimo entrambi.
Scusate.


----------



## Hellseven (2 Ottobre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Scusa di che, figurati
> 
> Purtroppo non posso accontentarti, con me si è dimostrato una pessima persona e non voglio assolutamente avere niente a che fare con lui.


Sorry, non avevo letto tutto, pensavo si fosse allentata la tensione. Capisco, non parlo più.


----------



## aristocat (2 Ottobre 2014)

Ma cos'è, un flash-mob? Tutti a mostrare il proprio vero volto?


----------



## Nicka (2 Ottobre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ma cos'è, un flash-mob? Tutti a mostrare il proprio vero volto?


Io la trovo una cosa carina!!


----------



## aristocat (2 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io la trovo una cosa carina!!


Assolutamente sì! 
Per ora posso omaggiarvi solo con un autoritratto... poi si vedrà :carneval:


----------



## Nicka (2 Ottobre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> Assolutamente sì!
> Per ora posso omaggiarvi solo con un autoritratto... poi si vedrà :carneval:
> View attachment 9235


Direi realistico!!!!


----------



## aristocat (2 Ottobre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> Assolutamente sì!
> Per ora posso omaggiarvi solo con un autoritratto... poi si vedrà :carneval:
> View attachment 9235


PS. Dedicato a LDS in particolare, con tutto il quore :carneval::carneval:


----------



## aristocat (2 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Direi realistico!!!!


So che c'è LDS che guarda ed è in caccia, ho scelto il mio profilo migliore landesina:


----------



## Nicka (2 Ottobre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> So che c'è LDS che guarda ed è in caccia, ho scelto il mio profilo migliore landesina:


Ma lascialo stare...che già è incasinato di suo!!!


----------



## aristocat (2 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma lascialo stare...che già è incasinato di suo!!!


Hai ragione, come ho potuto non pensarci! 
A sto punto via, verso nuove avventure!... 
:festa:


----------



## LDS (3 Ottobre 2014)

Ho finito. Aspetto la mia collega che verrà da me dopo....domani purtroppo comicio alle 8:30...vedrò se ho il tempo di raccontarvi


----------



## Minerva (3 Ottobre 2014)

libertà, potresti aprire un blog





LDS ha detto:


> Ho finito. Aspetto la mia collega che verrà da me dopo....domani purtroppo comicio alle 8:30...vedrò se ho il tempo di raccontarvi


----------



## LDS (3 Ottobre 2014)

Pausa pranzo di 20 minuti prima di cominciare il servizio.
abbiamo dormito insieme, tante coccole e tenerezze come piace a me senza sesso...solo baci e coccole.

questa mattina mi ha chiesto perché non abbiamo fatto sesso, le ho risposto, perché non hai insistito....e lei mi ha guardato dicendomi, ma è tu???

io le ho risposto, ho avuto tutto quello di cui avevo bisogno, l'unica cosa che mi è mancata è stato il tempo per farlo durare di più.

sono stato proprio bene.

finalmente.


----------



## birba (3 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Pausa pranzo di 20 minuti prima di cominciare il servizio.
> abbiamo dormito insieme, tante coccole e tenerezze come piace a me senza sesso...solo baci e coccole.
> 
> questa mattina mi ha chiesto perché non abbiamo fatto sesso, le ho risposto, perché non hai insistito....e lei mi ha guardato dicendomi, ma è tu???
> ...


e come hai più o meno detto a me "se ti fai le coccole e non ci scopi sei deficiente"


----------



## LDS (3 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> e come hai più o meno detto a me "se ti fai le coccole e non ci scopi sei deficiente"


Io ho anche detto che non mi piace andare con qualcuno la prima volta che ci passo dei momenti insieme..
non so, avevo voglia, ma ho preferito rimanere abbracciato a farmi coccolare...

cazzo quanto mi è mancato.

attacco, a dopo


----------



## zadig (3 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Pausa pranzo di 20 minuti prima di cominciare il servizio.
> abbiamo dormito insieme, tante coccole e tenerezze come piace a me senza sesso...solo baci e coccole.
> 
> questa mattina mi ha chiesto perché non abbiamo fatto sesso, le ho risposto, perché non hai insistito....e lei mi ha guardato dicendomi, ma è tu???
> ...


è stato bello anche per me, tesoruccio!


----------



## zadig (3 Ottobre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Confido che non mi disturberai più.
> 
> Grazie.
> 
> :up:





Principessa ha detto:


> Scusa di che, figurati
> 
> Purtroppo non posso accontentarti, con me si è dimostrato una pessima persona e non voglio assolutamente avere niente a che fare con lui.


ah io sarei la pessima persona? 
Non vuoi più essere disturbata ma ti permetti di scrivere queste cose?
Troppo comodo.
Mi sa che dovrò iniziare di nuovo a mandarti affanculo e ad insultarti.
Ho sbagliato a voler seppellire l'ascia di guerra: va fatto solo con le persone per bene ed intelligenti.


----------



## LDS (3 Ottobre 2014)

in teoria viene anche questa sera da me....
dico in teoria perché io finisco veramente molto prima, tipo 2 ore, e non so se ho tutta questa voglia di aspettare per 2 ore....

può essere che vada a farmi qualche drink con gli amici e poi si perda cognizione del tempo.

vedremo!


elena mi ha mandato un messaggio poco fa dicendomi se domenica facciamo a botte?!?!
lol...

può essere che mi vada pure di farmi menare...
ad ogni modo, la vita da single comincia a piacermi


----------



## zadig (3 Ottobre 2014)

ed hai deciso se parti o resti li?


----------



## Nicka (3 Ottobre 2014)

Gli piace essere menato...:facepalm:

Potrei tirare fuori la mia vena da dominatrice...


----------



## zadig (3 Ottobre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Come mi permetto di scrivere certe cose?
> 
> Ringrazia che ci sono andata leggera.
> 
> ...


uao, una minaccia!

La NOSTRA pazienza... 


:rotfl:


(la principessa delle cloache vuole di nuovo la guerra... )


----------



## zadig (3 Ottobre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Secondo me faresti bene a rimanerlo per molto tempo. Non sembri molto portato per la vita di coppia e per l'intimità vera con una persona.
> 
> 
> Nessuno ti obbliga a trovarti un'altra fidanzata!


occazzo, augura a LDS di restare single!
Ora chiedo il ban, e se non la bannano non scrivo più! 





:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## zadig (3 Ottobre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Non è una minaccia, è un avvertimento.
> 
> Sta a te decidere come prenderlo e comportarti di conseguenza.
> 
> ...


lui sì e tu no?

Tu non fai paura a nessuno, mettitelo in testa.
E ricordati di una cosa: io avevo seppellito l'ascia di guerra, tu non hai voluto.


----------



## zadig (3 Ottobre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Aspetto ancora le tue scuse per averci augurato di non poter avere figli.


io ho scritto: "pero che non produrrete figli", non ti ho augurato nulla.
Capisci la differenza? No, scommetto.
Inizia a scusarti tu per gli insulti verso i miei genitori che poi lo farò anche io.
Hai sollevato un putiferio per una battuta ironica di LDS (che non è mai offensivo o volgare) che riguardava tua nonna morta, e neanche era offensiva, e poi insulti mio padre morto?

Coerenza, questa sconosciuta... 
E poi hai il vizietto di augurare alla gente di restare single, tipo a me ed a LDS...


----------



## zadig (3 Ottobre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Io ho fatto un'affermazione, non ti ho chiesto cosa ne pensi perchè non mi interessa proprio.
> 
> Nel momento in cui dici certe schifezze e non ti scusi, il mio pensiero, che tu ti sia comportato da pessima persona con me, è del tutto legittimo e a te non dovrebbe proprio importare.
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## zadig (3 Ottobre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> A LDS io ho scritto un consiglio: "dovresti rimanere single", non "spero che tu rimanga single"... perchè se non è quello che lui vuole, non mi piace fare l'uccello del malagurio.
> 
> Lo so che mi sono comportata bene scendendo al tuo livello, ma te la sei cercata tutta.
> Questo è il rischio che si corre quando si comincia a sparare a zero.
> ...


a parte le altre cazzate, quella più esilarante è quella evidenziata in neretto: lo hai fatto da subito, prima che io iniziassi ad insultare te.

Memoria e coerenza non sono il tuo punto forte... 

Vabbè, s'è fatta una certa, quindi il prossimo tuo delirio se non ti dispiace me lo leggerò domani.
Ciao ciccina!


----------



## LDS (4 Ottobre 2014)

se continuate di questo passo si aprirà un thread princi - zadig molto presto.


sono appena arrivato a casa, lei probabilmente finirà fra un'oretta. il tempo di farmi una doccia, e riuscire, la vado a prendere, andiamo a ballare da qualche parte prima, poi verrà da me.

oddio con quali energie non lo so, ma qualcosa ci si inventerà....


oggi è stata una giornata veramente estenuante al lavoro, per fortuna è finita.


----------



## LDS (4 Ottobre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> ed hai deciso se parti o resti li?


l'idea è sempre di partire onestamente.

vado a bordeaux fra 10 giorni per discutere del mio futuro.
se posso rientro in francia, ma il sogno è la cina o la russia.

ho assolutamente bisogno di imparare altre 2 lingue almeno e mi piacerebbe moltissimo che fossero il russo ed il cinese.

ad ogni modo, la possibilità di rimanere a londra ce l'ho sempre, ma nemmeno con una eventuale promozione mi alletterebbe l'idea di rimanere dove sono.
sento che dopo un anno devo cambiare per migliore, certo mi mancherà tantissimo il posto dove sono, soprattutto il mio capo che è una persona straordinaria.

ancora non ho deciso niente.

diciamo che 

Parigi 50%
Londra 20%
Mosca/San Pietroburgo 10%
HK 10 %
USA 10 %


----------



## zadig (4 Ottobre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Sono diversi post che ripeti questa cazzata ma ancora nessun mio quote!  E questa la dice lunga sulla tua "onestà intellettuale"...
> 
> Io non ho MAI insultato nessun tuo caro prima che iniziassi tu, al massimo ho detto che non sei stato educato bene ma questo non mi pare proprio essere un insulto. Vista la tua volgarità e il tuo cattivissimo gusto, è un pensiero normale.
> Il resto non mi va di ripeterlo.
> ...


Che pazienza che ci vuole con le persone a cui indichi la luna ed invece guardano il dito!

Ok, eccoti i quote, visto che hai la memoria parecchio difettosa. Tra le altre cose.

Ecco il mio primo post con te: http://www.tradimento.net/50-forum-libero/21080-ristoranti?p=1405093&viewfull=1#post1405093
Niente insulti, come puoi notare. 

Questa è la tua risposta: http://www.tradimento.net/50-forum-libero/21080-ristoranti?p=1405108&viewfull=1#post1405108
Qui hai iniziato ad alludere ai valori che hanno insegnato a me ed a LDS. Insulti soft, ancora accettabili.

Ecco la mia risposta: http://www.tradimento.net/50-forum-libero/21080-ristoranti?p=1405120&viewfull=1#post1405120
Io ancora non ti ho insultata, ma ho solo fatto un esempio per spiegarti, invano, che non era giusto alludere alle corna che ha avuto in un thread in cui si parla di ristoranti.

Ecco la tua risposta: http://www.tradimento.net/2-lo-scul...nte-michelin?p=1405173&viewfull=1#post1405173
E qui hai iniziato ad insultarmi PRIMA che io ti insultassi, da vera tigre della tastiera. Dare del coglione non è alludere alla cattiva educazione ricevuta (ergo: insulto alla mia famiglia), che è pur sempre un insulto.
Poi il resto è noto.

Vuoi riparlare dell'onestà intellettuale o della coscienza a posto? Vuoi riparlare su chi ha insultato per primo, famiglia compresa? 
Vuoi riparlare su chi fa la bulletta virtuale, e che ora mi intima di fermarmi sennò sono cazzi miei? E che mi minaccia pure? Gli ordini puoi darli ai tuoi giocattolini, non a me.

Poi fatti un favore: pensa per te, che già ti riesce male, non al bene del forum.


----------



## zadig (4 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> l'idea è sempre di partire onestamente.
> 
> vado a bordeaux fra 10 giorni per discutere del mio futuro.
> se posso rientro in francia, ma il sogno è la cina o la russia.
> ...


l'ambizione è una cosa positiva, la troppa ambizione invece no.


----------



## Minerva (4 Ottobre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> l'ambizione è una cosa positiva, la troppa ambizione invece no.


quando diventa troppa?
sono convinta che dai venti ai trenta devi esserne caricato a mille


----------



## zadig (4 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> quando diventa troppa?
> sono convinta che dai venti ai trenta devi esserne caricato a mille


ah non lo so.
Io forse ne ho/ho avuta poca, e quindi forse per questo motivo la sua mi sembra troppa.
Il metro di giudizio è soggettivo.

Poi, tra l'altro, in quel suo post ci sono troppi "issimo", ed a mio parere non depongono bene poichè indicano esaltazione mista ad immaturità.


----------



## Minerva (4 Ottobre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> ah non lo so.
> Io forse ne ho/ho avuta poca, e quindi forse per questo motivo la sua mi sembra troppa.
> Il metro di giudizio è soggettivo.
> 
> Poi, tra l'altro, in quel suo post ci sono troppi "issimo", ed a mio parere non depongono bene poichè indicano esaltazione mista ad immaturità.


siamo circondati da immaturi che stagnano nell'accidia, almeno lui è un entusiasta della vita e punta in alto.gli auguro di arrvarci


----------



## zadig (4 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> siamo circondati da immaturi che stagnano nell'accidia, almeno lui è un entusiasta della vita e punta in alto.gli auguro di arrvarci


ma pure io glielo auguro, solo che sono perplesso.


----------



## Minerva (4 Ottobre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> ma pure io glielo auguro, solo che sono perplesso.


ne hai facoltà.

a meno che tu non stia dicendo che sei il clone dello sceriffo cattivo e ingiusto(liberate free)


----------



## zadig (4 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ne hai facoltà.
> 
> a meno che tu non stia dicendo che sei il clone dello sceriffo cattivo e ingiusto(liberate free)


azz, mi sono tradito...

Free libera, subito!


----------



## Horny (4 Ottobre 2014)

*scusate*

io non ho capito con chi è andato a letto lsd,
alla fine.


----------



## zadig (4 Ottobre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> io non ho capito con chi è andato a letto lsd,
> alla fine.


con me, complice una sua bottiglia, di quelle buone.
Ma ci sono stati solo bacini e coccole...


----------



## Nicka (4 Ottobre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> con me, complice una sua bottiglia, di quelle buone.
> Ma ci sono stati solo bacini e coccole...


Per forza...il 29 febbraio è lontano...


----------



## zadig (4 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Per forza...il 29 febbraio è lontano...


vedo che mi capisci.
E poi al cu...ore non si comanda!


----------



## LDS (4 Ottobre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> ah non lo so.
> Io forse ne ho/ho avuta poca, e quindi forse per questo motivo la sua mi sembra troppa.
> Il metro di giudizio è soggettivo.
> 
> Poi, tra l'altro, in quel suo post ci sono troppi "issimo", ed a mio parere non depongono bene poichè indicano esaltazione mista ad immaturità.


caro mio, io ho sempre preso in mano la mia vita e ogni volta che mi hanno preso a pesci in faccia ho reagito e mi sono dato da fare.

quando ho perso il lavoro dall'oggi al domani proprio ho passato dei momenti molto difficili.
a 25 anni ero responsabile di una regione, guadagnavo il triplo dei miei genitori assieme e gestivo una decina di persone fra cui gente di 30 e 40 anni.
un giorno mi chiama la direzione centrale, fu un lunedì e mi dissero che era il mio ultimo giorno perché dall'indomani l'ufficio avrebbe chiuso.
L'ultimo compito che mi diedero fu avvisare tutto il mio team che era l'ultimo giorno di lavoro per tutti.

Ci fu un tizio che voleva rubarsi le fotocopiatrici e i computer per fargliela pagare....

2 mesi prima di perdere il lavoro ebbi un offerta straordinaria da CheBanca! che stava aprendo un ufficio nella mia città a Trento, mi avrebbero dato un pelo meno a livello economico, ma con un progetto di crescita veramente interessante.
Ne parlai con la direzione chiedendo cosa sarebbe successo nel mio futuro a livello societario visto che avevo una proposta per cambiare e crescere.
L'amministratore delegato mi disse che ero libero di cambiare se avevo voglia, ma che grandi cose mi avrebbero aspettato nel mio futuro, che nel giro di 5 anni avrei potuto diventare responsabile del nord italia continuando a lavorare per loro.
Rifiutai per CheBanca!
Il mese dopo scoprii che mi rubavano i soldi dal mio stipendio, ci furono minacce, denunce da parte di alcuni dei miei colleghi, poi persi il posto di lavoro.
Sono finito in ospedale perché ho avuto degli attacchi allo stomaco incredibili.
I medici mi dissero che non avevo niente, ma ero stressato e il nervosismo mi creava degli spasmi non controllabili.
Mi hanno riempito di tranquillanti, poi sono andato avanti soffrendo per 2 mesi come un disperato per il mal di pancia.

Mi sono cercato un posto di lavoro nello stesso settore.
Ho trovato compagnie disoneste che non rispettavano le direttive della banca d'Italia, non esponevano nemmeno i fogli informativi in filiale.
gente che mi avrebbe sottopagato quando avevo con me 15 milioni di euro di clienti da portarmi dietro.
gente che mi avrebbe sovrapagato in nero e persone che avevano grandi idee per costruire un qualcosa, senza avere una lira per farlo però.

mettersi in proprio all'epoca costava 125.000 euro per aprire un'attività e pagare le varie puttanate, poi bisognava trovare chi avesse i soldi per far tutto funzionare.
ci pensai perché avevo chi poteva aprire un business con me.

alla fine decidetti di seguire la mia passione, rinunciare a tanti soldi e lavorare per il cuore e le emozioni.
ho cominciato a studiare il vino e nel frattempo mi sono mantenuto insegnando a giocare a scacchi.

poi di punto in bianco mi sono detto, vaffanculo all'Italia, me ne vado.
sono andato in Francia non sapendo dire altro che buon giorno e buonasera.
sono finito a lavorare come sommelier senza aver mai toccato un vassoio e dei bicchieri in vita mia a 27 anni, con dei ragazzini di 16 anni a spiegarmi a gesti ( perché in francia non tutti parlano inglese ) cosa fare per lavorare.
ho passato 3 mesi di inferno insultato in tutti i modi possibili e per giunta senza capire che cazzo mi dicessero dietro.

ero disperato, non sapevo cosa fare, volevo tornare a casa, rientrare a lavorare in banca perché era troppo dura ed ero nella merda a livello psicologico.
nel momento più difficile, feci l'unica cosa che sapevo fare, ovvero degustare i vini.
facemmo un paio di tasting alla cieca con un gruppo di una decina di persona, scrivemmo le varie analisi e alla fine ci confrontammo.

Tutti dissero le loro cose, poi fu il mio turno. Tutti mi guardavamo pronti a ridere per le puttanate che avrei dovuto dire, finì che beccai quasi tutti i vini francesi, compresa l'annata, la provenienza.
feci spiegazioni tecniche che non avevano mai sentito prima.
restarano a bocca aperta che ancora me lo ricordo.
io non sapevo esprimermi perché non parlavo una cazzo di parola in francese, non sapevo servire la gente, perché non l'avevo mai fatto, ma avevo studiato il vino e sapevo cosa avevo nel bicchiere.

fu così che Laure rimase impressionata dicendomi che avevo un dono, fu così che cominciammo ad uscire insieme, si interessò, cominciammo a frequentarci, a passare le serate insieme, poi mi spostai a Bordeaux per frequentare la scuola più importante del mondo per sommelier, usci primo della classe, l'unico con onore, davanti a gente proveniente da tutto il mondo.

poi ci siamo spostati a Londra e il resto lo sapete.

io otterrò quello che voglio perché il baratro l'ho toccato già più volte a livello professionale, di merda nella mia vita ne ho mangiata parecchio.

senza ambizioni e determinazione nel settore in cui lavoravo prima sarei rimasto a timbrare carte e portare cioccolate calde al capo, ma mi sono mangiato letteralmente tutti quelli che c'erano nel mio ufficio, gente che era là da 10 anni, dopo 1 anno l'avevo passata.
e oggi è la stessa cosa.

c'è gente poco motivata, senza ambizioni e senza determinazione, serviranno caffè e metteranno bicchieri sulla tavola per anni.

io so cosa voglio, faccio bene il mio lavoro, lo faccio meglio degli altri.
passo come un carroarmato sulla testa di tutte le persone che incontro per ottenere quello che voglio.

a livello professionale non guardo in faccia a nessuno.

perciò tu puoi essere perplesso, ma io sono molto convinto.


----------



## LDS (4 Ottobre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> io non ho capito con chi è andato a letto lsd,
> alla fine.


sono andato " a letto " si fa per dire con Elena che a metà mi ha menato e mi sono pisciato sotto.

l'altro ieri ho dormito con una mia collega francese con cui ci siamo coccolati, ma non abbiamo scopato, ieri ci siamo rivisti, ci siamo divertiti, siamo andati a ballare,
ma alla fine alle 5 del mattino ci siamo guardati e ci siamo detti, anche se dormiamo insieme non avremo le forze nemmeno per salutarci....

perciò ci siamo baciati e ognuno è rientrato a casa propria.
oggi lei non lavora, io finirò se sono fortunato all'una e mezza.

nei prossimi giorni devo ospitare un mio amico che sta cercando casa, perciò di certo non posso portarmi donne a casa.

non si scopa per una settimana almeno.


----------



## zadig (4 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> caro mio, io ho sempre preso in mano la mia vita e ogni volta che mi hanno preso a pesci in faccia ho reagito e mi sono dato da fare.
> 
> quando ho perso il lavoro dall'oggi al domani proprio ho passato dei momenti molto difficili.
> a 25 anni ero responsabile di una regione, guadagnavo il triplo dei miei genitori assieme e gestivo una decina di persone fra cui gente di 30 e 40 anni.
> ...


oh, intendiamoci: quando ti sfanculo, lo faccio senza mezzi termini.
Quando ti prendo in giro, idem.

Non conosco le tue capacità professionali e, se è come dici, buon per te. Ma in ogni caso non ti stavo gufando.
Cosa dirti? Cerca di diventare bravo con la figa come lo sei nel lavoro


----------



## LDS (4 Ottobre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> oh, intendiamoci: quando ti sfanculo, lo faccio senza mezzi termini.
> Quando ti prendo in giro, idem.
> 
> Non conosco le tue capacità professionali e, se è come dici, buon per te. Ma in ogni caso non ti stavo gufando.
> Cosa dirti? Cerca di diventare bravo con la figa come lo sei nel lavoro


ma lo so. non preoccuparti.

ma sai quanta gente mi ha gufato?
quando ho cominciato ad uscire con Laure era pieno di gente con cui lavoravamo gelosa marcia.
un paio con cui era stata innamorati persi per lei che volevano menarmi.

gente che non vedeva l'ora che io mi sbagliassi e facessi figure di merda, pronta a ridere e a prendermi per il culo.

poi quando hanno cominciato a vedermi in televisione, credo che abbiano rosicato come mai nella loro vita.
più persone ho intorno che mi remano contro, più gente ho che mi gufa, più sarà un piacere ottenere risultati.

persino mia madre e mio padre erano titubanti quando sono partito e me sono andato, oggi a distanza di un anno hanno capito perché l'ho fatto.

sono tutti molto titubanti quando si cambia completamente vita per fare qualcosa che non si è mai fatto prima.

io non ero sicuro per niente, ero spaventato e me ne volevo tornare a casa.
non avessi incontrato Laure nella mia vita, non avrei mai ottenuto quello che ho adesso.
mai.

non finirò di ringraziarla, mi ha cambiato la vita.


----------



## zadig (4 Ottobre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Bravo, hai fatto benissimo a quotare! Così dimostri quello che ho scritto.
> IO NON HO insultato per prima la famiglia, come sto ripetendo da parecchio tempo, hai cominciato tu a offendere mio marito.
> 
> Posso aver cominciato a insultare TE (MAI negato questo) ma non ho messo in mezzo persone che non c'entrano, come molto infantilmente hai fatto tu.
> ...


va bene va bene, nega pure l'evidenza: appare chiaro che dignità e coscienza in te sono cose... approssimative.
Ma scripta manent, e lascio ad altri valutare chi fa la figura demmerda 

Poi, in ultimo, non tentare di insegnare l'educazione a chi non ne ha bisogno come me, perchè appare chiaro che ne sei carente , dimostrandolo quando hai iniziato a fare allusioni all'educazione che ho ricevuto.

E ringraziami per il tempo e per la considerazione che ti sto regalando, ma che non meriti.


----------



## LDS (4 Ottobre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Passare sopra agli altri per fare carriera NON è fare il proprio lavoro meglio degli altri... è solo provare ad essere furbi e meschini come fa un buon 75% degli italiani - e proprio a causa di questa brava gente ci meritiamo tutti gli appellativi simpatici che ci vengono dati all'estero.
> 
> Hai subìto delle ingiustizie in passato?
> 
> ...



1) se gli italiani lavorassero come il sottoscritto e si dedicassero ed impegnassero come ho fatto io, il nostro paese, con le potenzialità che ha, sarebbe avanti alla cina.

2) ci sono dei momenti chiave nella vita professionale in cui la persona che sta sopra di te deve decidere chi promuovere.

a volte ci sono due persone che meritano lo stesso posto, ma lo prende uno solo. 
quando ti vengono poste le domande sul perché devo scegliere te e non l'altro sta a te rispondere per prenderti il posto.


Riunione con amministratore delegato, capo area, responsabile filiale, 3 agenti per un posto da responsabile visto che il nostro capo se ne stava andando.
chiesero ad ognuno di noi perché avrebbero dovuto scegliere uno piuttosto che un altro.

io avevo 24 anni, gli altri due 35 e 38.

uno disse, sono dieci anni che lavoro qua, so come funziona il posto, conosco l'ambiente, è il mio momento di prendere le responsabilità.
l'altro più o meno disse la stessa cosa.

io parlai per ultimo.

dissi: ho 24 anni, sono qua da 2 anni, oggi fatturo il doppio di gente che è qua da 10 anni.
conosco il lavoro meglio degli altri.
lavoro il doppio degli altri e soprattutto ho le palle per dirlo.

cosa conta? 10 anni di esperienza, o il doppio di fatturato?
a casa mia contano i soldi, e probabilmente se la gente a 35 anni mi ascoltasse invece che credersi dio guadagnerebbe di più.

non ho altro da dire.

inutile dire a chi diedero la promozione.


----------



## zadig (4 Ottobre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> L'evidenza dimostra che io ho insultato te per primo e tu hai iniziato a insultare, oltre a me, persone che non c'entravano un cazzo.
> 
> Certo che ho fatto allusioni all'educazione ricevuta: non hai nemmeno provato a capire come certe battute infelici possano dare fastidio, semplicemente mi hai dato addosso.
> 
> ...


"A lavare la testa agli asini si perde tempo e sapone".

Brava, non pensarci, che farlo ti riesce male. Parecchio male.


----------



## LDS (4 Ottobre 2014)

io non mi sento un dio.
pretendo quello che mi spetta. L'ho sempre fatto.

lavoro, produco, pretendo. 
non ti va bene, me ne vado.
trova un altro che fa quello che faccio io. non lo trovi, perciò mi paghi.
se non ti sta bene è lo stesso, prendo la porta.

una cosa è certa, se non chiedi non hai.


io me ne sono andato dall'Italia proprio per questo motivo, non c'era niente che mi interessasse e fare lo stesso lavoro che faccio adesso per essere pagato 1600 euro al mese, ma manco per il cazzo proprio.


----------



## zadig (4 Ottobre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Mi riesce male perchè a differenza tua mi diverto in modo sano.
> :up:


vero, ti diverti ad andare in chat a rimorchiare donne!


----------



## LDS (4 Ottobre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Da come parli a volte pare che sei l'unico che si fa un culo così...
> 
> Proprio perchè sei andato via dall'Italia  dovresti sapere che purtroppo qui non vige la meritocrazia.



ne ho incontrata non poca di gente che non fa un cazzo e si lamenta in Italia. Non per ultimi alcuni miei compagni di scuola che a 28 anni sono ancora all'università....10 anni all'università, non hanno nemmeno finito e si lamentano che nessuno gli da un lavoro.....


----------



## LDS (4 Ottobre 2014)

ma non avete ancora finito voi due?

chi la smette di rispondere per primo all'altro.
al gioco " chi ce l'ha più lungo " state vincendo entrambi


----------



## LDS (4 Ottobre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> E quindi? Mica sono tutti così!
> 
> Fatti un giro nelle aziende poi ne riparliamo.
> 
> ...



ma non lo discuto, e perché me ne sono andato dall'Italia sennò.

mia sorella è veterinaria, ha studiato in italia, poi si è spostata in francia, ha lavorato e vissuto per 3 anni là.
poi ha avuto nostalgia, le mancava troppo l'Italia e roma ed è rientrata, non ce la faceva più, voleva riavere il calore italiano.
è durata 6 mesi in italia, 6. 

adesso riparte e se ne va in belgio.

una volta che lavori fuori poi è dura rientrare....
per carità la gente e l'affetto italiano quello non lo trovi da nessuna parte, ma per il resto...


----------



## Dalida (4 Ottobre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Da come parli a volte pare che sei l'unico che si fa un culo così...
> 
> Proprio perchè sei andato via dall'Italia  dovresti sapere che purtroppo qui non vige la meritocrazia.


non so che lavoro fai, lo premetto per non urtare la sensibilità di nessuno, ma questo è vero soprattutto nel pubblico. nel privato meno. da quando lavoro ho avuto sempre più responsabilità e libertà d'azione. lo studio dove lavoro è di proprietà di un professionista irreprensibile, stimato da tutti, per me è un modello e un esempio, proprio perché tiene tutti in regola e premia chi lavora meglio e di più, sia economicamente sia lavorativamente. per i primi due anni, pur potendo, non andavo nemmeno in ferie. chi c'è impara di più e si prende i benefici derivanti, chi non c'è perché "assolutamente due settimane in estate me le devo fare" s'attacca.


----------



## LDS (4 Ottobre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> non so che lavoro fai, lo premetto per non urtare la sensibilità di nessuno, ma questo è vero soprattutto nel pubblico. nel privato meno. da quando lavoro ho avuto sempre più responsabilità e libertà d'azione. lo studio dove lavoro è di proprietà di un professionista irreprensibile, stimato da tutti, per me è un modello e un esempio, proprio perché tiene tutti in regola e premia chi lavora meglio e di più, sia economicamente sia lavorativamente. per i primi due anni, pur potendo, non andavo nemmeno in ferie. chi c'è impara di più e si prende i benefici derivanti, chi non c'è perché "assolutamente due settimane in estate me le devo fare" s'attacca.



esatto.

quando lavoravo in banca ero un agente, libero professionista.
ferie? mai preso un giorno in 3 anni. nemmeno uno.

lavoravo la domenica quando c'era da lavorare.
500 km al giorno.
a volte uscivo di casa alle 4:30 del mattino perché avevo un appuntamento in un paese di merda dell'alto adige sperduto a 2 ore e mezza di strada, e finivo alle 10 di sera.

poi sento di gente che si lamenta quando lavora 8 ore al giorno.
sti cazzi, se lavoro 8 ore a me sembra di non fare una ceppa.

quando dovevo assumere del personale la prima cosa che dicevo è: fai quello che ti dico senza chiederti il perché, fallo e basta anche se è duro e farai i soldi perché io li ho fatti così.
parecchi reggevano una settimana poi non ce la facevano più.

ognuno ha quello che si merita.
questa è la mia filosofia.

e se l'ho presa nel culo io nella mia vita con il mio lavoro sono convinto che sia perché il destino mi ha fatto inseguire la mia passione.


----------



## LDS (4 Ottobre 2014)

ho cambiato tutto nella mia vita, tutto.

me ne sono andato per fare un mestiere che non conoscevo, in un paese dove non parlavo una parola della lingua, seguendo la mia passione e il mio cuore, accettando di mangiare merda, ricominciare da capo, guadagnare un cazzo, prendere rostri in culo a destra e manca, vedere ragazzini di 18 anni darmi lezioni....

non sapete quanto mi irrita sentire discorsi legati alla " maturità " delle persone.

soprattutto quando non si sa una ceppa di niente.

nella mia vita prenderò a fucilate chiunque si metta fra me e il mio obiettivo.


poi ci sono le donne, quelle mi prendono a schiaffoni al momento, e mi fanno male emotivamente e fisicamente.
pazienza.

arriverà anche quella giusta prima o poi, come la voglio io. sennò resterò da solo.


----------



## Dalida (4 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> quando dovevo assumere del personale la prima cosa che dicevo è: fai quello che ti dico senza chiederti il perché, fallo e basta anche se è duro e farai i soldi perché io li ho fatti così.
> parecchi reggevano una settimana poi non ce la facevano più.
> 
> ognuno ha quello che si merita.
> questa è la mia filosofia.


ho visto colleghi neolaureati che dicevano "io le fatture però non le inserisco" [idiozia delle idiozie] oppure "io però non so mettere su un archivio" [idem come sopra, spesso negli studi commerciali si perdono carte a rotta di collo] e poi tutti con queste caspita di ferie, la prima cosa di cui si interessano, perfino i tirocinanti. io ho lavorato anche a ferragosto, il 31 dicembre e il primo gennaio, dovunque vada porto il biglietto da visita dello studio e in questo modo ho anche portato da noi qualche ditta che prima era con altri studi. il mio capo mi ha sempre ricompensata per queste cose e ancora adesso lo fa, e anche se è vero che è molto rigido, ci ha anche sempre fatto lavorare in un ambiente sereno e completamente tutelato da tante cose che si sentono. io non ho mai sentito, da parte dei miei colleghi tanto meno da parte sua, non dico una parola fuori posto, ma nemmeno una parola vagamente fraintendibile.


----------



## Dalida (4 Ottobre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Attualmente ho una mia attività, ma prima ho lavorato soprattutto in ambito privato.
> 
> E' vero quello che dici, comunque non tutte le aziende private sono serie e premiano i più bravi.
> 
> ...


mi dispiace per queste brutte esperienze che ha avuto, non parlo spesso del mio lavoro, quando ne parlo lo faccio proprio per dire che non c'è solo schifo ma anche persone e aziende serie. per rimanere in tema, nemmeno le prendiamo come clienti quelle ditte che non sono in regola. è per questo che il mio capo è stimatissimo, perché è una persona integerrima sotto tutti i punti di vista, se fossero tutti come lui l'italia sarebbe un paradiso. per lavorare, come dicevo si lavora, come no, ma hai anche soddisfazioni personali, infatti ci sono tantissimi che vorrebbero lavorare per lui, solo che poi mi dicono "cazzo, ma davvero lavori il 15 di agosto?". embè, sì. retribuito come festivo lavorato e soprattutto impari.


----------



## LDS (4 Ottobre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> mi dispiace per queste brutte esperienze che ha avuto, non parlo spesso del mio lavoro, quando ne parlo lo faccio proprio per dire che non c'è solo schifo ma anche persone e aziende serie. per rimanere in tema, nemmeno le prendiamo come clienti quelle ditte che non sono in regola. è per questo che il mio capo è stimatissimo, perché è una persona integerrima sotto tutti i punti di vista, se fossero tutti come lui l'italia sarebbe un paradiso. per lavorare, come dicevo si lavora, come no, ma hai anche soddisfazioni personali, infatti ci sono tantissimi che vorrebbero lavorare per lui, solo che poi mi dicono "cazzo, ma davvero lavori il 15 di agosto?". embè, sì. retribuito come festivo lavorato e soprattutto impari.


Certe cose le hai dentro o non le hai.
il lavoro è una di quelle.

altro che lamentele


----------



## disincantata (4 Ottobre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> mi dispiace per queste brutte esperienze che ha avuto, non parlo spesso del mio lavoro, quando ne parlo lo faccio proprio per dire che non c'è solo schifo ma anche persone e aziende serie. per rimanere in tema, nemmeno le prendiamo come clienti quelle ditte che non sono in regola. è per questo che il mio capo è stimatissimo, perché è una persona integerrima sotto tutti i punti di vista, se fossero tutti come lui l'italia sarebbe un paradiso. per lavorare, come dicevo si lavora, come no, ma hai anche soddisfazioni personali, infatti ci sono tantissimi che vorrebbero lavorare per lui, solo che poi mi dicono "cazzo, ma davvero lavori il 15 di agosto?". embè, sì. retribuito come festivo lavorato e soprattutto impari.


Ci mancherebbe che fosse così ovunque.

Pero' pure il dirigente che ho citato io per anni era per me il massimo della professionalita' e serieta' stimato da tutti,  ANCHE DA ME.

INFATTI poi tranne che a mio marito non ne ho parlato con nessuno. Non ci avrebbero creduto, come io non avevo creduto là voci su di lui.

Pero' in 37 anni di lavoro e' stato l'unico caso per me negativo.


----------



## Dalida (4 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ci mancherebbe che fosse così ovunque.
> 
> Pero' pure il dirigente che ho citato io per anni era per me il massimo della professionalita' e serieta' stimato da tutti,  ANCHE DA ME.
> 
> ...


scusa disi, ma non ho capito di quale dirigente parli, forse mi sono persa qualche post. hai avuto una brutta esperienza con uno che appariva irreprensibile?


----------



## ivanl (4 Ottobre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> mi dispiace per queste brutte esperienze che ha avuto, non parlo spesso del mio lavoro, quando ne parlo lo faccio proprio per dire che non c'è solo schifo ma anche persone e aziende serie. per rimanere in tema, nemmeno le prendiamo come clienti quelle ditte che non sono in regola. è per questo che il mio capo è stimatissimo, perché è una persona integerrima sotto tutti i punti di vista, se fossero tutti come lui l'italia sarebbe un paradiso. per lavorare, come dicevo si lavora, come no, ma hai anche soddisfazioni personali, infatti ci sono tantissimi che vorrebbero lavorare per lui, solo che poi mi dicono "cazzo, ma davvero lavori il 15 di agosto?". embè, sì. retribuito come festivo lavorato e soprattutto impari.


Come se negli altri 364 giorni dell'anno non si imparasse..a che serve lavorare il 15 agosto? Dove sta scritto che se fai due settimane di ferie, automaticamente sei un fancazzista? Chi lavora 8 ore e' meno premiabile di uno che va al lavoro il sabato a poi il resto della settimana legge il giornale?
Che visione strana del lavoro che avete...


----------



## Dalida (4 Ottobre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> Come se negli altri 364 giorni dell'anno non si imparasse..a che serve lavorare il 15 agosto? Dove sta scritto che se fai due settimane di ferie, automaticamente sei un fancazzista? Chi lavora 8 ore e' meno premiabile di uno che va al lavoro il sabato a poi il resto della settimana legge il giornale?
> Che visione strana del lavoro che avete...


più lavori più impari, soprattutto se lavori in tranquillità al fianco del tuo capo che ha vent'anni d'esperienza più di te. l'invio telematico degli f24 è obbligatorio ogni 16 del mese. se il 16 è festivo oppure di sabato/domenica c'è una proroga di un paio di giorni, lo stesso per il mese di agosto. se vuoi fare le cose per bene ed essere preciso è meglio utilizzare in modo proficuo quel giorno in più, per evitare che nell'emens da mandare a fine mese risultino degli errori, credimi non ci vuole niente per fare un errore quando lavori con certi programmi, soprattutto considerando che nell'elaborazione di luglio-agosto ci sono da calcolare premi di produzione e, appunto, ferie altrui. queste sono scadenze obbligatorie, se non le rispetti paghi una mora. due settimane consecutive di ferie per me sono inconcepibili, poi chi se le può e vuole fare se le faccia, ma certo non può protestare se io preferisco lavorare e questa cosa viene notata da chi paga ad entrambi lo stipendio, e quindi poi confeisce a me un ruolo di maggiore responsabilità all'interno dell'ufficio. per questo, come dicevo, chi non c'è si attacca. nessuno ha detto che se vai a lavoro solo il sabato e il resto della settimana leggi il giornale sei da premiare e soprattutto non ho affatto usato il termine fancazzista. la stragrande maggioranza dei miei coetanei o è disoccupata o ha un lavoro da schifo. non so che visione abbia tu del lavoro per dire queste cose.


----------



## Dalida (4 Ottobre 2014)

comunque, a prescindere da tutto, la frase "a che serve lavorare il 15 di agosto" non si può sentire. per me è assurdo che sia un giorno festivo.


----------



## ivanl (4 Ottobre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> più lavori più impari, soprattutto se lavori in tranquillità al fianco del tuo capo che ha vent'anni d'esperienza più di te. l'invio telematico degli f24 è obbligatorio ogni 16 del mese. se il 16 è festivo oppure di sabato/domenica c'è una proroga di un paio di giorni, lo stesso per il mese di agosto. se vuoi fare le cose per bene ed essere preciso è meglio utilizzare in modo proficuo quel giorno in più, per evitare che nell'emens da mandare a fine mese risultino degli errori, credimi non ci vuole niente per fare un errore quando lavori con certi programmi, soprattutto considerando che nell'elaborazione di luglio-agosto ci sono da calcolare premi di produzione e, appunto, ferie altrui. queste sono scadenze obbligatorie, se non le rispetti paghi una mora. due settimane consecutive di ferie per me sono inconcepibili, poi chi se le può e vuole fare se le faccia, ma certo non può protestare se io preferisco lavorare e questa cosa viene notata da chi paga ad entrambi lo stipendio, e quindi poi confeisce a me un ruolo di maggiore responsabilità all'interno dell'ufficio. per questo, come dicevo, chi non c'è si attacca. nessuno ha detto che se vai a lavoro solo il sabato e il resto della settimana leggi il giornale sei da premiare e soprattutto non ho affatto usato il termine fancazzista. la stragrande maggioranza dei miei coetanei o è disoccupata o ha un lavoro da schifo. non so che visione abbia tu del lavoro per dire queste cose.


La visione che ho del lavoro e' che e' un mezzo, piu' o meno fastidioso, per avere i soldi che servono per fare quel che si vuole. A me, se c'e' qualcuno che ambisce a ruoli di responsabilita', fa solo piacere; vada al lavoro e sia contento che io, invece, me ne vado a casa a fare i fatti miei e a starmene in famiglia.
E pensa un po', io faccio programmi per le banche...pensa cosa succederebbe se sbagliassi a scrivere qualcosa...ma non per questo vado al lavoro di sabato. In 8 ore si fanno un sacco  di cose, per cui chi ha bisogno di farle in 12 o e' disorganizzato, o e' paraculo, o non ha niente altro da fare all'infuori del lavoro


----------



## Dalida (4 Ottobre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> La visione che ho del lavoro e' che e' un mezzo, piu' o meno fastidioso, per avere i soldi che servono per fare quel che si vuole. A me, se c'e' qualcuno che ambisce a ruoli di responsabilita', fa solo piacere; vada al lavoro e sia contento che io, invece, me ne vado a casa a fare i fatti miei e a starmene in famiglia.
> E pensa un po', io faccio programmi per le banche...pensa cosa succederebbe se sbagliassi a scrivere qualcosa...ma non per questo vado al lavoro di sabato. In 8 ore si fanno un sacco  di cose, per cui chi ha bisogno di farle in 12 o e' disorganizzato, o e' paraculo, o non ha niente altro da fare all'infuori del lavoro


per me è un mezzo anche per affermarmi a livello personale, non solo un mezzo per fare soldi. se tu vuoi startene per i fatti tuoi nulla di male ma le conclusioni cui arrivi non solo sono false, ma sono anche inutilmente offensive. evidentemente ti senti toccato dai nostri discorsi.


----------



## ivanl (4 Ottobre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> per me è un mezzo anche per affermarmi a livello personale, non solo un mezzo per fare soldi. se tu vuoi startene per i fatti tuoi nulla di male ma le conclusioni cui arrivi non solo sono false, ma sono anche inutilmente offensive. evidentemente ti senti toccato dai nostri discorsi.


queste sono le conclusioni a cui giungo dopo 20 anni di lavoro; poi ognuno si afferma come crede; le mie affermazioni personali le cerco nella famiglia, nell'amicizia e nel crescere al meglio i miei figli. Essere il capo al lavoro, non e' tra le priorita' della mia vita. Io sono molto triste per il mio responsabile quando racconta che vede i figli piccoli solo mentre dormono...Per me e' un modo di vivere inconcepibile...e non sarebbe un capo peggiore se andasse a casa per cenare insieme alla sua famiglia


----------



## Dalida (4 Ottobre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> queste sono le conclusioni a cui giungo dopo 20 anni di lavoro; poi ognuno si afferma come crede; le mie affermazioni personali le cerco nella famiglia, nell'amicizia e nel crescere al meglio i miei figli. Essere il capo al lavoro, non e' tra le priorita' della mia vita. Io sono molto triste per il mio responsabile quando racconta che vede i figli piccoli solo mentre dormono...Per me e' un modo di vivere inconcepibile...e non sarebbe un capo peggiore se andasse a casa per cenare insieme alla sua famiglia


io ho cominciato a lavorare da nemmeno cinque anni pieni e non ho figli. mi pare normale che abbiamo una visione diversa del lavoro. la mia priorità è abilitarmi e aprire uno studio mio tra altri tre o quattro anni. questo non significa che non abbia amicizie e affetti, di cui mi occupo anche levando loro molte incombenze quotidiane grazie al mio lavoro.


----------



## Horny (4 Ottobre 2014)

ah, quindi non sei andata a letto con nessuno,
cioé....ahhh, ma sei davvero curioso, sai?

poi, complimenti per come ti sei risollevato dalla perdita 
del lavoro.
ti ammiro.
tuttavia quoto chi scrive che ciò che conta è altrove,
e sono un po' perplessa sull'asfaltare i cadaveri dei colleghi.
in ultimo, principessa e zading, zandig???? boh...
ma tra voi c'è ehmmmmm ....del tenero?


----------



## disincantata (4 Ottobre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> scusa disi, ma non ho capito di quale dirigente parli, forse mi sono persa qualche post. hai avuto una brutta esperienza con uno che appariva irreprensibile?


M la sono cavata bene perche' grazie al cielo non aveva chiuso la porta del suo ufficio a chiave.

Qualche giro di corsa intorno alla scrivania per schivare e poi ho inquadrato bene la porta e lui, uno stimato dirigente, che ancora cercava di inseguirmi ,  avevo 27 anni, per fortuna in un ambiente enorme in quel momento arrivava l'ascensore con gente, quegli ascensori antichi con i vetri, ricordo ancora la faccia del commesso in ascensore, deve aver capito che avevo corso ed ero agitata.

Era un mio ex capo, che per due anni a fatica mi salutava 4 volte al giorno,  la mia scrivania era a due metri dalla sua, serissimo,.

Incontrato x caso in altro ufficio.....

Ne avevo parlato in altro post ma era inerente al lavoro ed imprevisti.


----------



## passante (5 Ottobre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> queste sono le conclusioni a cui giungo dopo 20 anni di lavoro; poi ognuno si afferma come crede; le mie affermazioni personali le cerco nella famiglia, nell'amicizia e nel crescere al meglio i miei figli. Essere il capo al lavoro, non e' tra le priorita' della mia vita. Io sono molto triste per il mio responsabile quando racconta che vede i figli piccoli solo mentre dormono...Per me e' un modo di vivere inconcepibile...e non sarebbe un capo peggiore se andasse a casa per cenare insieme alla sua famiglia





Dalida ha detto:


> io ho cominciato a lavorare da nemmeno cinque anni pieni e non ho figli. mi pare normale che abbiamo una visione diversa del lavoro. la mia priorità è abilitarmi e aprire uno studio mio tra altri tre o quattro anni. questo non significa che non abbia amicizie e affetti, di cui mi occupo anche levando loro molte incombenze quotidiane grazie al mio lavoro.


la tensione tra lavoro e famiglia(coppia-affetti-passioni, ecc.) non è mai interamente risolta, secondo me. l'equilibrio è instabile e mutevole e va continuamente ricreato. se posso, dalida, visto che sei più giovane, darti un suggerimento: l'importante è non prendere mai per dato questo equilibrio, ma continuare a ascoltarsi. sono soddisfatto? sono felice? dove posso cambiare? questo. io a un certo punto ho cambiato vita e ritmi e ne sono tutt'ora contento.


----------



## LDS (5 Ottobre 2014)

Gran bella serata anche oggi. Sto veramente passando dei bei momenti con la mia collega. Non l'ho invitata a venire da me. Lei mi ha chiesto che cosa volevamo fare.
mi ha invitato ad andare da lei, ma ho rifiutato. Ci vedremo forse domani.


fra il resto domani dovrei vedere Elena. 

Non so...cominciano ad essere un po' troppe le emozioni  onestamente


----------



## sienne (5 Ottobre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> comunque, a prescindere da tutto, la frase "a che serve lavorare il 15 di agosto" non si può sentire. per me è assurdo che sia un giorno festivo.



Ciao 

in effetti non si può leggere ... 

Per arrivare a fare una certa affermazione, si ha ben poco chiaro il mondo complesso 
dei vari processi e settori lavorativi. E questi, sono molto più ampi di quanto si possa crede ... 
Basta pensare ad una commessa, sezione sanitario o dei mezzi pubblici, gastronomia ecc.,
senza disturbare i posti alti di responsabilità ... ehhh ... il mondo è più ampio della propria scrivania ... 

Scusate. Ma una certa etica lavorativa ... ci vuole. Proprio per un senso di comunità ... 


sienne


----------



## Caciottina (5 Ottobre 2014)

passante ha detto:


> la tensione tra lavoro e famiglia(coppia-affetti-passioni, ecc.) non è mai interamente risolta, secondo me. l'equilibrio è instabile e mutevole e va continuamente ricreato. se posso, dalida, visto che sei più giovane, darti un suggerimento: l'importante è non prendere mai per dato questo equilibrio, ma continuare a ascoltarsi. sono soddisfatto? sono felice? dove posso cambiare? questo. io a un certo punto ho cambiato vita e ritmi e ne sono tutt'ora contento.


Quoto


----------



## Minerva (5 Ottobre 2014)

per me il lavoro è anche passione , crescita , evoluzione personale e apertura mentale.
comunque una parte di vita troppo importante anche quantitativamente per viverla passivamente o addirittura subirla.
il mio atteggiamento in generale è quello di chi non si accontenta e vuole imparare e conoscere il più possibile e soprattutto grandi occhi aperti per quello che cambia e succede di nuovo .
anche grazie a questo posso dire che i miei cinquantanni si rinfrescano attimo per attimo anche grazie ad una quotidiana voglia di mettermi alla prova.


----------



## Nicka (5 Ottobre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> in effetti non si può leggere ...
> 
> ...


E' vero, il lavoro e il senso di comunità sono strettamente legati...e c'è necessità di persone che lavorino anche il giorno di Natale, il mondo non si può fermare.
Ed è vero che è pieno di gente che la prima cosa che chiede ad un colloquio è quante ferie gli spettano e i giorni di riposo.
Però è anche vero che alcune persone lavorano per vivere e non vivono per il lavoro...e non è che se ne sbattono del lavoro, semplicemente hanno altre priorità e secondo me non sono criticabili per questo. Vedo tante persone che sul piano lavorativo sono affermate perchè sono andate avanti come treni, ma nella vita privata sono un autentico disastro. E vedo tante persone che non vedono l'ora di correre a casa dopo il lavoro per giocare coi propri bambini.
Si può pensare che esistono persone che si adattano e pretendono del tempo da dedicare alla propria famiglia?
Io sono cresciuta con un padre che vedevo di sfuggita solo prima di andare a letto e mia madre a casa, un padre che lavorava (e lavora) ogni santo giorno. Solo in estate si prendeva due settimane di stacco e dormiva tutto il tempo per la stanchezza...infatti io con mia madre andavo a casa dei nonni in Puglia.
Non ricordo una vacanza con mio padre e credo sia una cosa assurda.
Qui non è questione di etica lavorativa, qui è questione semplicemente di priorità e non penso sia giusto dire che chi lavora 8 ore al giorno sia uno sfaticato e non capisce che vuol dire lavorare la domenica e non è possibile che chieda la ferie.
Ognuno pensi per sè e per le cose che ritiene importanti.
Io lavoro in proprio, anzi ora ho del lavoro da sbrigare eppure è domenica...ho un fidanzato che lavora su turni e ha le ferie programmate, lavora la domenica, a Natale, a Capodanno. La cosa che mi fa piacere è che io possa adattarmi a lui, seguo i suoi ritmi di lavoro per stare insieme quando è a casa. Lavorassi anche io su turni la vivrei molto male, perchè so come funziona ed è difficilissimo riuscire ad organizzarsi.


----------



## LDS (5 Ottobre 2014)

Ci sono un sacco di spunti interessanti in questo thread.

Per quanto mi riguarda il lavoro e la realizzazione personale è al primo posto. Non è importante quante ore debba fare al giorno, non è importante quanto mi debba sacrificare. 
Oggi é così, mi è costato una relazione importante, mi costerà ancora parecchie cose.

un domani quando avrò quello che vorrò mi ricorderò di tutto quello che ho dovuto fare per ottenerlo.

per quanto riguarda la vita sentimentale, non credo onestamente che ne avrò una. Non sono riuscito a mantenere la relazione con una persona che facesse il mio stesso mestiere, che capisse cosa significa lavorare 14 ore al giorno.
dubito che troverò qualcuna disposta ad avere una storia con uno che passa la sua vita a lavorare.

pazienza, non é il momento


----------



## zadig (5 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Ci sono un sacco di spunti interessanti in questo thread.
> 
> Per quanto mi riguarda il lavoro e la realizzazione personale è al primo posto. Non è importante quante ore debba fare al giorno, non è importante quanto mi debba sacrificare.
> Oggi é così, mi è costato una relazione importante, mi costerà ancora parecchie cose.
> ...


ma se non te ne frega un cazzo, perchè ci apri thread?


----------



## Nicka (5 Ottobre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> ma se non te ne frega un cazzo, perchè ci apri thread?


Perchè non si vuole aprire un blog, semplice...


----------



## zadig (5 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Perchè non si vuole aprire un blog, semplice...


si vede che ci tiene a comunicarci quelle che non si capisce se per lui siano disavventure o gioie


----------



## Nicka (5 Ottobre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> si vede che ci tiene a comunicarci quelle che non si capisce se per lui siano disavventure o gioie


Per me la cinquina a mano aperta che gli è arrivata gli ha aperto un mondo, ma deve ancora prendere consapevolezza...


----------



## zadig (5 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Per me la cinquina a mano aperta che gli è arrivata gli ha aperto un mondo, ma deve ancora prendere consapevolezza...


insomma, uno stampo da 5 gli ha aperto gli occhi.
Si vede che i ceffoni presi alla sua nascita non gli sono bastati!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E' vero, il lavoro e il senso di comunità sono strettamente legati...e c'è necessità di persone che lavorino anche il giorno di Natale, il mondo non si può fermare.
> Ed è vero che è pieno di gente che la prima cosa che chiede ad un colloquio è quante ferie gli spettano e i giorni di riposo.
> Però è anche vero che alcune persone lavorano per vivere e non vivono per il lavoro...e non è che se ne sbattono del lavoro, semplicemente hanno altre priorità e secondo me non sono criticabili per questo. Vedo tante persone che sul piano lavorativo sono affermate perchè sono andate avanti come treni, ma nella vita privata sono un autentico disastro. E vedo tante persone che non vedono l'ora di correre a casa dopo il lavoro per giocare coi propri bambini.
> Si può pensare che esistono persone che si adattano e pretendono del tempo da dedicare alla propria famiglia?
> ...


Sono assolutamente d'accordo con te. Il lavorare in giorni in cui non sarebbe previsto è legato anche al tipo di lavoro e alle fasi della carriera lavorativa.
Condivido anche il pensiero di minerva, l'ambizione è positiva a tutte le età, nonché auspicabile nei giovani.
Ambizione di crearsi come lavoratore equilibrato, valido e competente prima che ambizione per i soldi che puoi ricavarne.
Non vorrei,ma per esperienza diretta devo quotare chi riscontra la mancanza di tutto ciò in molti giovani.


----------



## Caciottina (5 Ottobre 2014)

*buona domenica*

[video=youtube;yl1qUspsL2E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yl1qUspsL2E&app=desktop[/video]


----------



## aristocat (5 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Ci sono un sacco di spunti interessanti in questo thread.
> *
> Per quanto mi riguarda il lavoro e la realizzazione personale è al primo posto. Non è importante quante ore debba fare al giorno, non è importante quanto mi debba sacrificare. *
> Oggi é così, mi è costato una relazione importante, mi costerà ancora parecchie cose.
> ...


Ti porto la mia esperienza... Per alcuni anni ho pensato quello che metto in grassetto, esattamente come te.
Adesso sto mettendo paletti e punti fermi perché il rischio è che il lavoro ti fagociti, fino a vedere azzerata la propria vita privata.
Gli affetti sono importanti. Anche gli interessi personali (hobbies, interessi culturali) ti completano come persona.
Le amicizie, anche.
Privarsi a lungo andare di tutto questo ti penalizza. Io l'ho capito e sto ponendo rimedio.

E' comunque giusto cercare di evolversi nel lavoro, di non appiattirsi mai, di accogliere le sfide e gli stimoli.
Ma questo si può fare a un costo inferiore, non è necessario svuotare la propria sfera privata per cercare di crescere come lavoratore .

ari


----------



## LDS (5 Ottobre 2014)

zadig,

tieni presente che io vivo fuori dall'Italia da parecchio, non parlo praticamente con nessuno dei cazzi miei, l'unica persona con cui avevo una relazione che andasse oltre il buon giorno, buona sera, non ce l'ho più.
con qualcuno dovrò pure sfogarmi....

con le persone che frequento qua non me la sento di aprirmi perché non mi va di condividere la mia vita personale.
preferisco farlo con degli estranei ( voi ) che non conosco che con la gente che vedo tutti i giorni.


per quanto riguarda la cinquina presa in faccia...Elena finisce di lavorare alle 18:00, ci vediamo alle 18:30, andremo a mangiare insieme e poi vedremo come evolve, onestamente ho voglia, e potrei anche decidere di farmi menare, sperando con delicatezza, quanto meno.


----------



## Eratò (5 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> zadig,
> 
> tieni presente che io vivo fuori dall'Italia da parecchio, non parlo praticamente con nessuno dei cazzi miei, l'unica persona con cui avevo una relazione che andasse oltre il buon giorno, buona sera, non ce l'ho più.
> con qualcuno dovrò pure sfogarmi....
> ...


ma tu fai bene a sfogarti qui...ed è definitivo : per il neretto evidenziato Elena ce l'ha d'oro
Faccio il tifo per la Estonia stasera


----------



## Nicka (5 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ma tu fai bene a sfogarti qui...ed è definitivo : per il neretto evidenziato Elena ce l'ha d'oro
> Faccio il tifo per la Estonia stasera


Non è lei che ce l'ha d'oro, è lui che è masochista!!! 
Ma s'era capito...


----------



## Eratò (5 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non è lei che ce l'ha d'oro, è lui che è masochista!!!
> Ma s'era capito...


...non m'interessa...io dico forza Elena stasera!...(ma piano piano poco poco eh?)


----------



## LDS (5 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non è lei che ce l'ha d'oro, è lui che è masochista!!!
> Ma s'era capito...



mi attendo che non parta subito in quarta con le legnate...e che cazzo.


----------



## Nicka (5 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> mi attendo che non parta subito in quarta con le legnate...e che cazzo.


Ma tu sai che le legnate io te le avrei date anche prima...
Potresti scoprire un lato di te che non conoscevi...

Dimmi le percentuali della voglia che hai di passare del tempo con la tua collega coccolosa e la voglia di passarlo con Elena...


----------



## LDS (5 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma tu sai che le legnate io te le avrei date anche prima...
> Potresti scoprire un lato di te che non conoscevi...
> 
> Dimmi le percentuali della voglia che hai di passare del tempo con la tua collega coccolosa e la voglia di passarlo con Elena...


entrambe allo stesso modo onestamente.

da una parte ho qualcuno che mi posso portare nel letto per svegliarmi con il sorriso la mattina abbracciato che mi accarezza e mi fa stare bene, mi ha restituito una parte di felicità che mi mancava.

dall'altra ho l'adrenalina e il buio completo, non so cosa mi aspetta, non so cosa farà, non so come lo farà, non so con quale intensità, non so proprio niente. 
e mi stuzzica l'idea di non essere in charge...


----------



## Nicka (5 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> entrambe allo stesso modo onestamente.
> 
> da una parte ho qualcuno che mi posso portare nel letto per svegliarmi con il sorriso la mattina abbracciato che mi accarezza e mi fa stare bene, mi ha restituito una parte di felicità che mi mancava.
> 
> ...


Allora attendiamo fiduciosi e ansiosi i risvolti della serata!!! 

Ps: alla fine è vero, fai tenerezza...e se il tuo raccontarti è dato dal fatto che lì non hai nessuno con cui farlo allora fallo pure qui senza problemi, prometto che ti sfanculerò un po' meno...
Ho finito di lavorare, sono al pc dalle 9 di stamattina, domenica...e ho finito ora...ora vado a fare un po' la sfaticata fuori, che ho bisogno di prendere aria! Tu mi raccomando, prendi botte...e di' pure a Elena che una papagna te la tiri a nome mio!


----------



## LDS (5 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Allora attendiamo fiduciosi e ansiosi i risvolti della serata!!!
> 
> Ps: alla fine è vero, fai tenerezza...e se il tuo raccontarti è dato dal fatto che lì non hai nessuno con cui farlo allora fallo pure qui senza problemi, prometto che ti sfanculerò un po' meno...
> Ho finito di lavorare, sono al pc dalle 9 di stamattina, domenica...e ho finito ora...ora vado a fare un po' la sfaticata fuori, che ho bisogno di prendere aria! Tu mi raccomando, prendi botte...e di' pure a Elena che una papagna te la tiri a nome mio!


suvvia, io mi attendo che non mi meni comunque, almeno non subito.
poi si vedrà, soprattutto non so come reagirò se insisterà perché sia io a menarla, cosa che non ho nessuna voglia di fare, è talmente bella e delicata per me.

certo se è l'unica cosa che devo fare per appagarla credo che si stuferà presto di avere una relazione sessuale con il sottoscritto.

ad ogni modo....a dopo!

la seconda papagna a nome tuo!


----------



## zadig (5 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non è lei che ce l'ha d'oro, è lui che è masochista!!!
> Ma s'era capito...





Erato' ha detto:


> ...non m'interessa...io dico forza Elena stasera!...(ma piano piano poco poco eh?)


siete due fetentelle... lo sapete vero?


----------



## Eratò (5 Ottobre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> siete due fetentelle... lo sapete vero?


Elena mi sta moooolto simpatica...penso che sia l'unica che possa dare a LDS quello di cui ha bisogno:up:


----------



## Nicka (5 Ottobre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> siete due fetentelle... lo sapete vero?


Fiera di esserlo!!!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Ottobre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Per forza! E' difficile trovare un lavoro decente, specie al centro e al sud, figurarsi pensare di fare carriera o addirittura vivere facendo ciò che piace.
> 
> Creare una propria impresa poi, è quasi impossibile, se non si hanno parecchi soldi da parte.
> 
> ...


infatti non parlavo dei giovani disillusi che hanno tutto il diritto di esserlo, ma di quelli con cui ho a che fare io.
avendo un lavoro (anche se non perfetto, con una paga basica ma assicurata) dovrebbero arrivare al mattino con la voglia di dimostrare qualcosa, con l'intenzione e l'ambizione di prendere il mio posto.
invece si accontentano e svolgono male le loro mansioni: a poco più di vent'anni!!!!
è vero che il panorama è desolante, ma il loro dovere sarebbe dimostrare che aspirano a qualcosa di più  e che hanno un marcia in più rispetto alla loro responsabile quarantenne che ha imparato più di loro in due anni e con una famiglia alle spalle!
sono questi giovani che prenderei a calci, ben consapevole però che non sono tutti così.

infatti negli ultimi due anni ho avuto la responsabilità di un paio di assunzioni e della relativa formazione di questi elementi: beh, hanno imparato in fretta e preso il volo verso lavori meglio retribuiti, come meritavano.


----------



## aristocat (6 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> infatti non parlavo dei giovani disillusi che hanno tutto il diritto di esserlo, ma di quelli con cui ho a che fare io.
> avendo un lavoro (anche se non perfetto, con una paga basica ma assicurata) dovrebbero arrivare al mattino con la voglia di dimostrare qualcosa, con l'intenzione e l'ambizione di prendere il mio posto.
> invece si accontentano e svolgono male le loro mansioni: a poco più di vent'anni!!!!
> è vero che il panorama è desolante, ma il loro dovere sarebbe dimostrare che aspirano a qualcosa di più  e che hanno un marcia in più rispetto alla loro responsabile quarantenne che ha imparato più di loro in due anni e con una famiglia alle spalle!
> ...


Chiara è molto bello questo atteggiamento verso i giovani  che si affacciano al lavoro per la prima volta.
Non è sempre così scontato trovare chi è disposto a credere in te e a darti delle chances, brava :up:

ari


----------



## LDS (6 Ottobre 2014)

veniamo a noi...

siamo andati a cena, voleva scegliere lei il posto, fra il resto con una vista spettacolare su londra vicino canary wharf....
purtroppo quello che voleva lei non si poteva...

era un pelino triste perché voleva farmi una bella sorpresa.
onestamente una vista mozzafiato.

a quel punto le ho detto, ascolta, lasciami scegliere suvvia, direi che di ristoranti a londra ne conosco, posticino tranquillo, discreta carta di vini, cucina francese/europea.

ordiniamo da mangiare una cosa tutto sommato veloce, le domando se ha sete e se se la sente di bersi una bottiglia di vino, mi risponde dicendomi che è sicura che non la lascerò bere più di tanto.
Vabbè, mi son detto, e che cazz, c'ho sete, pazienza, spenderemo un po'...

lasciamo perdere i dettagli sul vino che non vi interessano. abbiamo finito alle 8:30, arriva il conto che chiaramente dovevo pagare io visto che avevo scelto tutto...e di fronte al cameriere mi urla: se ti azzardi a tirare fuori anche solo un centesimo ti picchio più di quanto tu possa immaginare.
il cameriere fa un sorriso ( e che ne sa lui che mi picchia veramente )...e lei ci aggiunge e poi non dire che non ti ho avvisato.

vabbè, siamo andati a casa dell'amica che ha il gatto, ( credo che comincerò ad amare quel gatto )...
nel tragitto dal ristorante a casa si è parlato di quali intenzioni si hanno, di cose varie.
mi ha chiesto se mi vedo con qualcuna? le ho risposto che fino a prova contraria sono single, e in quel momento mi ha fatto una facciona triste dicendomi, cazzo, lo sapevo, non ci vediamo mai e tu scopi con altre perché con me non ti piace.

le ho fatto presente che non ho avuto nemmeno il tempo di pensare se mi fosse piaciuto o meno l'ultima volta visto che la pizza in faccia che mi ha tirato me la sono sentita per parecchio.

fra il resto questi discorsi a voce alta in metro, io ero pure abbastanza imbarazzato e lei insisteva: ma perché abbassi la voce, qua tutti si fanno i cazzi loro, cosa vuoi che gli interessi se ti picchio a letto?
penso di essere diventato del colore di un campo di pomodori appena raccolti.

vabbè, arriviamo a casa, facciamo sesso " normalmente " senza legnate.
alla fine le faccio una battuta dicendole che una mia amica sarà delusa da sapere che non mi hai menato.
mi ha fatto una piccola scenatina di gelosia...

poi le è passata e sulla porta quando me ne stavo per andare, le do un bacio per salutarla e pam, mi arriva un ceffone in faccia.
la guardo incredula e si mette a ridere dicendomi: non ho fatto niente io, ma veramente mi vuoi venire a dire che tu deludi le tue amiche.
valle pure a dire che non sapendo " il livello di amicizia " mi sono limitata ad un ceffone ( cazzo pesante ) innocuo.

la guardo e le dico: ti senti meglio?
e lei mi risponde: ma, non so, che dici posso dartene un altro, questa volta da parte mia?

le ho detto che se lo poteva sognare.
me l'ha dato lo stesso, ma l'ho parato :rotfl:

ci siamo fatti due risate, mi ha dato un bel bacio appassionato, uno schiaffo ( aridaje ) sul culo quando uscivo e mi ha urlato fuori dalla porta: ( ma come si fa, non si vergogna? ) di alla zoccola che ti scopi che avrà vita difficile.

questa è matta da legare, ma mi piace un sacco.


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> veniamo a noi...
> 
> siamo andati a cena, voleva scegliere lei il posto, fra il resto con una vista spettacolare su londra vicino canary wharf....
> purtroppo quello che voleva lei non si poteva...
> ...


Ok hai appurato che con Elena per un motivo od un altro sei destinato a beccare  almeno un "pizzone" ogni volta che vi incontrate.


----------



## Nicka (6 Ottobre 2014)

Sono entrata di diritto nella vita sessuale di LDS!!!   
Io ordino e lui fa...che figata!!!


----------



## Vincent Vega (6 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma questo vincent della vega è il clone di spleen spleen?


sorry per il ritardo e l'assenza...ehm...who's????


----------



## Vincent Vega (6 Ottobre 2014)

passante ha detto:


> la tensione tra lavoro e famiglia(coppia-affetti-passioni, ecc.) non è mai interamente risolta, secondo me. l'equilibrio è instabile e mutevole e va continuamente ricreato. se posso, dalida, visto che sei più giovane, darti un suggerimento: l'importante è non prendere mai per dato questo equilibrio, ma continuare a ascoltarsi. sono soddisfatto? sono felice? dove posso cambiare? questo. *io a un certo punto ho cambiato vita e ritmi e ne sono tutt'ora contento*.


straquoto, e qui ci vuole la standing ovation.

il neretto in particolare, è anche la mia esperienza. Magari ricambierò ancora, ma adesso sto bene così.


----------



## Horny (6 Ottobre 2014)

Contenta lei......
a me il sesso così non piacerebbe proprio.
sono strana?


----------



## Caciottina (6 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> veniamo a noi...
> 
> siamo andati a cena, voleva scegliere lei il posto, fra il resto con una vista spettacolare su londra vicino canary wharf....
> purtroppo quello che voleva lei non si poteva...
> ...


vorrei dire...

ho sete= devo spendere i milioni

ora non si chiede piu: te la senti di bere un bicchiere di vino?
nooo, te la senti di bere UNA BOTTIGLIA DI VINO!
ahahahaahah


----------



## LDS (6 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sono entrata di diritto nella vita sessuale di LDS!!!
> Io ordino e lui fa...che figata!!!



che vuoi fare la padrona pure te?

calmiamoci un po'.....che le pizze in faccia poi sono io che le prendo.
mi ha appena mandato un mms nuda indossando solo la cinta dicendomi, sei fortunato che oggi finisci tardi.
è matta da legare!!!!!!!! 

ma mi sta facendo andare in pappa il cervello.


----------



## LDS (6 Ottobre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> vorrei dire...
> 
> ho sete= devo spendere i milioni
> 
> ...


un bicchiere di vino quando sono fuori a cena basta per fare un risciacquo.
in due il minimo è una bottiglia.


----------



## LDS (6 Ottobre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Contenta lei......
> a me il sesso così non piacerebbe proprio.
> sono strana?



mi piace talmente tanto questa donna, che penso che alla fine mi piacerà pure farmi menare e menarla.
a livello fisico è una bomba, veramente difficile resistere.

la cosa che trovo straordinaria e non so spiegarmi è come faccia a farmi gli occhi da cerbiatta intristita e a domandarmi con quella espressione di essere picchiata.
è inspiegabile...


----------



## Caciottina (6 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> mi piace talmente tanto questa donna, che penso che alla fine mi piacerà pure farmi menare e menarla.
> a livello fisico è una bomba, veramente difficile resistere.
> 
> la cosa che trovo straordinaria e non so spiegarmi è come faccia a farmi gli occhi da cerbiatta intristita e a domandarmi con quella espressione di essere picchiata.
> è inspiegabile...


come credo ti sia gia stato detto, devi stare attento, non e' un gioco, a quanto pare. un bel gioco sarebbe chiederti di essere picchiata? o picchiare? 
no.
cosi e' un alterazione. 
se dici di tenerci, parlale c erca di capire perche ha questo bisogno di essere violenta.e picchiarti senza motivo, lo capisci che darti due o tre pizze sulle scale di scala non va bene?


----------



## LDS (6 Ottobre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> come credo ti sia gia stato detto, devi stare attento, non e' un gioco, a quanto pare. un bel gioco sarebbe chiederti di essere picchiata? o picchiare?
> no.
> cosi e' un alterazione.
> se dici di tenerci, parlale c erca di capire perche ha questo bisogno di essere violenta.e picchiarti senza motivo, lo capisci che darti due o tre pizze sulle scale di scala non va bene?


boh, ieri me l'aspettavo e non mi ha scioccato come la prima volta.
non lo trovo una cosa normale, ma mi ha fatto ridere che ci abbia provato la seconda volta.

ad ogni modo, frequentandola e avvicinandomi credo che scoprirò cosa la porta a desiderare questo tipo di sessualità.
vedremo.

io non la picchio, perché la trovo una cosa disgustosa menare una donna, a prescindere dal fatto che sia lei a chiedermelo.

qualche schiaffetto glielo darò comunque 

quante contraddizioni!


----------



## Nicka (6 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> mi piace talmente tanto questa donna, che penso che alla fine mi piacerà pure farmi menare e menarla.
> a livello fisico è una bomba, veramente difficile resistere.
> 
> la cosa che trovo straordinaria e non so spiegarmi è come faccia a farmi gli occhi da cerbiatta intristita e a domandarmi con quella espressione di essere picchiata.
> è inspiegabile...


Io non capisco se tu oltre al vino da milioni hai pure dipendenza dalla figa...
Perchè non è possibile letteralmente che tu possa scendere a certi livelli solo perchè è una bomba fisicamente...
Rischi di farti molto male e non per le eventuali sberle.
Una persona "normale" pure se si trova davanti la più gnocca del mondo o il più figo non si abbassa a subire cose che vanno al di là del proprio personale volere, solo in nome della presunta bellezza.
A meno che non si stia male, ma davvero male.
Pensaci.

Ps: ti regalo una perla, se sta ragazza è masochista davvero e ti chiede di essere picchiata non farlo, ci gode di più...


----------



## Caciottina (6 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io non capisco se tu oltre al vino da milioni hai pure dipendenza dalla figa...
> Perchè non è possibile letteralmente che tu possa scendere a certi livelli solo perchè è una bomba fisicamente...
> Rischi di farti molto male e non per le eventuali sberle.
> Una persona "normale" pure se si trova davanti la più gnocca del mondo o il più figo non si abbassa a subire cose che vanno al di là del proprio personale volere, solo in nome della presunta bellezza.
> ...


ma tu ancora che gli stai appresso...
bah...


----------



## Nicka (6 Ottobre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma tu ancora che gli stai appresso...
> bah...


C'ho voglia di scrivere, poi mi incaponisco...tra poco vado a fare dei giri...


----------



## Caciottina (6 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> C'ho voglia di scrivere, poi mi incaponisco...tra poco vado a fare dei giri...


si si, e' il tuo caso umano 

per me quei due non fanno mezzo cevrello messi insieme.
e difficomente ho conosciuto una persona piu povera e superficiale di lsd.......e conoscendo mio padre, e' tutto dire


----------



## LDS (6 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io non capisco se tu oltre al vino da milioni hai pure dipendenza dalla figa...
> Perchè non è possibile letteralmente che tu possa scendere a certi livelli solo perchè è una bomba fisicamente...
> Rischi di farti molto male e non per le eventuali sberle.
> Una persona "normale" pure se si trova davanti la più gnocca del mondo o il più figo non si abbassa a subire cose che vanno al di là del proprio personale volere, solo in nome della *presunta* bellezza.
> ...



grossa dipendenza dalla figa.
al momento la vivo come un gioco, tutto sommato stimolante. rischio? si, parecchio. se mi innamoro di Elena sono fottuto.
ad ogni modo, il mio tempo a londra sta finendo e l'ultima cosa a cui voglio pensare è prolungarlo per una donna.

per quanto riguarda la presunta bellezza dubito che in vita mia avrò ancora a disposizione un corpo come quello di Elena e soprattutto una donna così che mi cerchi...
mi godo il momento di gloria, visto che mi sta pompando l'autostima al punto che non c'è abbastanza spazio nella mia stanza per me e il mio ego.


----------



## Nicka (6 Ottobre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> si si, e' il tuo caso umano
> 
> per me quei due non fanno mezzo cevrello messi insieme.
> e difficomente ho conosciuto una persona piu povera e superficiale di lsd.......e conoscendo mio padre, e' tutto dire


Mi sta cominciando a fare tenerezza perchè di così esagerati è difficile incontrarne eh!!! 
Cioè, a volte mi viene da pensare che magari la sua è una prova di scrittura e prima o poi pubblica qualcosa!!!


----------



## LDS (6 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi sta cominciando a fare tenerezza perchè di così esagerati è difficile incontrarne eh!!!
> Cioè, a volte mi viene da pensare che magari la sua è una prova di scrittura e prima o poi pubblica qualcosa!!!


potrei cominciare dai miei 14 anni fino ad oggi....la mia vita è costernata da cose bizzarre, folli, tristi, emozionanti; un'escalation ed un turbine di emotività che mi accompagna nel mio cammino.

ogni giorno quando mi affaccio alla finestra ringrazio per tutto quello che ho vissuto.


----------



## LDS (6 Ottobre 2014)

ad ogni modo...sto uscendo, un'altra giornata di lavoro!

a dopo...


----------



## Caciottina (6 Ottobre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Quoto.
> 
> Mi ha fatto ridere il pezzo dove la donnetta dà della troia all'altra che frequenta LDS...  tutto sto pathos (reciproco) per qualche uscita e qualche chiavata manco tanto esaltante.
> 
> Si meritano a vicenda!


ma io non credo enmmeno alle virgole in tutta questa storia ;D


----------



## Vincent Vega (6 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> mi piace talmente tanto questa donna, che penso che *alla fine mi piacerà pure farmi menare e menarla.
> *a livello fisico è una bomba, veramente difficile resistere.
> 
> la cosa che trovo straordinaria e non so spiegarmi è come faccia a farmi gli occhi da cerbiatta intristita e a domandarmi con quella espressione di essere picchiata.
> è inspiegabile...


ma ti rendi conto che 3 giorni fa per te era da OPG, e che avresti ucciso quelli che la menavano (su richiesta)?
guagliò, con te bisogna contare fino a 3 prima di rispondere ad un post...perchè tanto la versione definitiva del tuo pensiero non coincide mai con quella di 2 pagine prima...........


----------



## Nicka (6 Ottobre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> ma ti rendi conto che 3 giorni fa per te era da OPG, e che avresti ucciso quelli che la menavano (su richiesta)?
> guagliò, con te bisogna contare fino a 3 prima di rispondere ad un post...perchè tanto la versione definitiva del tuo pensiero non coincide mai con quella di 2 pagine prima...........


E' ben questo il divertente, ti pare di parlare sempre con persone diverse...:carneval:


----------



## Vincent Vega (6 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E' ben questo il divertente, ti pare di parlare sempre con persone diverse...:carneval:


....come dissero le vittime di Norman Bates....


----------



## Nicka (6 Ottobre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> ....come dissero le vittime di Norman Bates....


Senti, l'ultima fase è che questa Elena lo faccia vestire da donna...
Ti prego, non mettiamo in testa idee bizzarre!!!!


----------



## Vincent Vega (6 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Senti, l'ultima fase è che questa Elena lo faccia vestire da donna...
> Ti prego, non mettiamo in testa idee bizzarre!!!!


Non so...per il travestitismo, credo che LDS sia davvero inflessibile.
Ci vorrebbero almeno 4 pagine per cambiare idea e scegliersi la giarrettiera.


----------



## Vincent Vega (6 Ottobre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma io non credo enmmeno alle virgole in tutta questa storia ;D


Miss.....chiediamo a LDS se ci gira le foto di Elena?
Lizzi mi ha lasciato un discreto vuoto, ecco.....solo tu puoi capire.:sonar:


----------



## LDS (6 Ottobre 2014)

Credo che se andassi da uno psicologo a raccontargli la mia vita negli ultimi 2 anni mi rinchiuderebbe in un ospedale.

al momento mi predo quello che ho da prendere...se si tratta di legnate o meno, ancora non l'ho ben deciso. 
Vabbè fammi cominciare a fare l'unica cosa che non cambia mai.


----------



## LDS (6 Ottobre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Miss.....chiediamo a LDS se ci gira le foto di Elena?
> Lizzi mi ha lasciato un discreto vuoto, ecco.....solo tu puoi capire.:sonar:


Le foto di lizzi sono inarrivabili per stile, classe e profondità.


----------



## Nicka (6 Ottobre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Non so...per il travestitismo, credo che LDS sia davvero inflessibile.
> Ci vorrebbero almeno 4 pagine per cambiare idea e scegliersi la giarrettiera.


Aspetta che lo becco in serata, pieno di ormoni, glielo ordino e lo fa...

Che figata!!!!


----------



## Vincent Vega (6 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Le foto di lizzi sono inarrivabili per stile, classe e profondità.


beh....sulla PROFONDITA' devo concordare.....
ma spero che Miss concordi con me che siamo certi che anche Elena può riservare grandi soddisfazioni. Diciamo che saranno notti che ti...MARCHIERANNO A FUOCO...


----------



## Vincent Vega (6 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Aspetta che lo becco in serata, pieno di ormoni, glielo ordino e lo fa...
> 
> Che figata!!!!


sei diabolica....e pensare che Lizzi ci aveva fatto sposare.....tsè...


----------



## Nicka (6 Ottobre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> sei diabolica....e pensare che Lizzi ci aveva fatto sposare.....tsè...


Se vuoi chiedi pure il divorzio!!!


----------



## ivanl (6 Ottobre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> si si, e' il tuo caso umano
> 
> per me quei due non fanno mezzo cevrello messi insieme.
> e difficomente ho conosciuto una persona piu povera e superficiale di lsd.......e conoscendo mio padre, e' tutto dire


Non mi ti fa rinverdire, lo faccio virtualmente


----------



## zadig (6 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sono entrata di diritto nella vita sessuale di LDS!!!
> Io ordino e lui fa...che figata!!!



una cosa del genere:
[video=youtube_share;BHkThol7U5o]http://youtu.be/BHkThol7U5o[/video]


----------



## Nicka (6 Ottobre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> una cosa del genere:
> [video=youtube_share;BHkThol7U5o]http://youtu.be/BHkThol7U5o[/video]


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## zadig (6 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


guarda guarda come gode la fetentella...


----------



## Nicka (6 Ottobre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> guarda guarda come gode la fetentella...


Ma è lui!!!! :rotfl::carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (6 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> grossa dipendenza dalla figa.
> al momento la vivo come un gioco, tutto sommato stimolante. rischio? si, parecchio. se mi innamoro di Elena sono fottuto.
> ad ogni modo, il mio tempo a londra sta finendo e l'ultima cosa a cui voglio pensare è prolungarlo per una donna.
> 
> ...


E poi ti incazzi se ti si definisce superficiale.


----------



## zadig (6 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma è lui!!!! :rotfl::carneval:


elllllloso!


----------



## Vincent Vega (6 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Se vuoi chiedi pure il divorzio!!!


mm....INZENZIBBBILE...


----------



## Horny (6 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> mi piac
> e talmente tanto questa donna, che penso che alla fine mi piacerà pure farmi menare e menarla.
> a livello fisico è una bomba, veramente difficile resistere.
> 
> ...


Ma sei fuori?????
non intendevo il fatto di 'picchiarsi'
ma il farlo con più persone.
una sera per l'altra.


----------



## Nicka (6 Ottobre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> mm....INZENZIBBBILE...


Vuoi una papagna anche tu?!


----------



## Horny (6 Ottobre 2014)

Ma poi scusa, ma tu tipo 20 giorni fa non amavi laure


----------



## Vincent Vega (6 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vuoi una papagna anche tu?!


No,no..io non giudico, tutto è lecito...ma se mi meni il gioco finisce perchè mi sgonfio anche se fossi Scarlett Johansonn...Mica tutti abbiamo la fibra, oh....


----------



## Horny (6 Ottobre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma io non credo enmmeno alle virgole in tutta questa storia ;D


Ehhhhh......infatti pure a me pare un pochino strana.....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Ottobre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> beh....sulla PROFONDITA' devo concordare.....
> ma spero che Miss concordi con me che siamo certi che anche Elena può riservare grandi soddisfazioni. Diciamo che saranno notti che ti...MARCHIERANNO A FUOCO...



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (6 Ottobre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> No,no..io non giudico, tutto è lecito...ma se mi meni il gioco finisce perchè mi sgonfio anche se fossi Scarlett Johansonn...Mica tutti abbiamo la fibra, oh....


Come sei demodè... preparo le carte per il divorzio...

:ar:


----------



## Vincent Vega (6 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Come sei demodè... preparo le carte per il divorzio...
> 
> :ar:


no,no..modernissimo...trii, quadrivi, squadre di cricket, formazioni rugby per te e nuoto sincronizzato per me....
E' proprio che mi smoscio se mi meni...


----------



## LDS (6 Ottobre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Ma poi scusa, ma tu tipo 20 giorni fa non amavi laure



E cosa devo fare? Intanto dal 18 agosto sono passati quasi 2 mesi, non 20 giorni. In secondo luogo cosa devo fare? Piangermi addosso e fucilarmi guardando fuori dalla finestra?

laure è sepolta.


----------



## LDS (6 Ottobre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Ehhhhh......infatti pure a me pare un pochino strana.....



È la mia vita personale che ho messo sulla piazza con gente che non conosco per condividere almeno con qualcuno quello che mi sta capitando.

non sto tradendo nessuno, ho pieno rispetto delle persone che frequento e non ho bisogno di mentire nè a loro, nè tantomeno a me stesso.

sono più che convinto che se entrassimo nei dettagli della vita personale di ciascuno di noi ne troveremmo parecchie di cose a cui è difficile credere.

ci sono parti della mia vita che io stesso mi sono auto convinto non siano mai successe.


----------



## LDS (6 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Aspetta che lo becco in serata, pieno di ormoni, glielo ordino e lo fa...
> 
> Che figata!!!!



Sti cazzi. Ma sti cazzi proprio.

giusto per curiosità, tu lo meni al tuo uomo?


----------



## aristocat (6 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> laure è sepolta.


Scusa LDS se rido ma mi ricordi una mia pagina di Smemoranda di quando avevo 16 anni... 
Testualmente:
D - "Allora? Che cosa ne hai fatto di xxxxx (nome del ragazzo)?"
R - "Coriandoli"
:carneval:

sorry per l'OT... ricordi... :singleeye:


----------



## LDS (6 Ottobre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> Scusa LDS se rido ma mi ricordi una mia pagina di Smemoranda di quando avevo 16 anni...
> Testualmente:
> D - "Allora? Che cosa ne hai fatto di xxxxx (nome del ragazzo)?"
> R - "Coriandoli"
> ...



Nessun ot.

pausa finita, che palle


----------



## Nicka (6 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Sti cazzi. Ma sti cazzi proprio.
> 
> giusto per curiosità, tu lo meni al tuo uomo?


Te lascia perdere quello che faccio col mio uomo...


----------



## sienne (6 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> E cosa devo fare? Intanto dal 18 agosto sono passati quasi 2 mesi, non 20 giorni. In secondo luogo cosa devo fare? Piangermi addosso e fucilarmi guardando fuori dalla finestra?
> 
> laure è sepolta.



Ciao

cosa ti piaceva di lei ... a tal punto, per averla scelta come compagna di vita?
Se non erro, la volevi sposare e invecchiare con lei ... 


sienne


----------



## aristocat (6 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Nessun ot.
> 
> pausa finita, che palle


Vabbé non te la prendere...  era per stemperare 

ari


----------



## Fantastica (6 Ottobre 2014)

*LDS*

... sei Bilancia? Sagittario?


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> boh, ieri me l'aspettavo e non mi ha scioccato come la prima volta.
> non lo trovo una cosa normale, ma mi ha fatto ridere che ci abbia provato la seconda volta.
> 
> ad ogni modo, frequentandola e avvicinandomi credo che scoprirò cosa la porta a desiderare questo tipo di sessualità.
> ...


In effetti sei piuttosto contraddittorio


----------



## LDS (7 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Te lascia perdere quello che faccio col mio uomo...


Non è che lo vorresti menare, ma non lo fai? 
Sei una mascherina?!?


----------



## LDS (7 Ottobre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Vi ricordate Sarkozy, in quella foto con Carla Bruni, dove si metteva in punta di piedi?
> 
> Ecco, LDS secondo me è più o meno così.
> 
> ...


Mi piacerebbe sapere in base a cosa te ne esci sostenendo che non accetto la mia statura?
in secondo luogo non devo dimostrare niente a nessuno, e in terzo luogo non rimedio parecchia figa. 
Nel mio lavoro senza aggressività ti mettono i piedi in testa tutti e per sopravvivere non c'è altro modo che essere determinati e fermi.
in ogni posto dove ci sono gerarchie molto sentite è così.
se c'è una cosa che non mi manca è l'autostima.

per quanto riguarda invece la scoperta del vero amore è gli amici in più, bè, forse non sai di cosa stai parlando.


----------



## LDS (7 Ottobre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> cosa ti piaceva di lei ... a tal punto, per averla scelta come compagna di vita?
> Se non erro, la volevi sposare e invecchiare con lei ...
> ...


Questa è una domanda molto intelligente.

laure è stata il mio punto di riferimento in Francia, mi ha indicato la via da percorre per scoprire e conoscere il vino francese.
abbiamo condiviso un amore per il lavoro enorme, avevamo gli stessi interessi comuni, è una persona solare, dinamica ma molto determinata.
autonoma ed in carriera.

una persona con una sensibilità e rispetto verso il prossimo ( sottoscritto escluso ) ammirabile.
una donna buona e disponibile. La vedevo benissimo come madre dei miei figli e mi vedevo innamorato in una casa insieme a lei.

Sua madre ha una cinquantina d'anni ed è ancora una donna bellissima, Laure è una donna incredibilmente affascinante ed a vedere come è la madre sicuramente non perderà niente
purtroppo l'ho visto solo io.


----------



## Vincent Vega (7 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Questa è una domanda molto intelligente.
> 
> laure è stata il mio punto di riferimento in Francia, mi ha indicato la via da percorre per scoprire e conoscere il vino francese.
> abbiamo condiviso un amore per il lavoro enorme, avevamo gli stessi interessi comuni, è una persona solare, dinamica ma molto determinata.
> ...


un investimento.
L'indice EUROSTOXX LAURE...acquisti quote nel 2014 e nel 2050 è sempre gnocca......


----------



## Vincent Vega (7 Ottobre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> cosa ti piaceva di lei ... a tal punto, per averla scelta come compagna di vita?
> Se non erro, la volevi sposare e invecchiare con lei ...
> ...


io aggiungerei un altro dettaglio...quando sei entrato hai esordito (oltrre che non potevi stare senza di lei bla bla bla..e vabbè) sostenendo che vivevate insieme, lei guadagnava più di te (e infatti avrebbe potuto andarsene e trovare un appartamento, TU NO), e che non potevi "cacciarla" perchè non potevi permetterti di sopperire alla sua quota.
Ricordo che le hai sequestrato la caparra e non so cos'altro...
ma soprattutto: come lo stai pagando l'affitto? O il "non posso permettermi la sua quota" era anche quella una visione "temporanea" del problema, di quelle che risolvi con una capriola nel giro di max 12 ore?


----------

